# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Беседка культработников - 2

## Рамоновна

*ДОРОГИЕ КОЛЛЕГИ!!!

Поздравляю всех с открытием 

новой БЕСЕДКИ КУЛЬТРАБОТНИКОВ!!!

С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ ВСЕХ!!!*

----------


## Рамоновна

Старая беседка прошла завершающую чистку, и отправилась на пенсию... Пусть в нашей новой беседке будет столько же открытий и споров, креатива и поиска нового, слез радости и порывов вдохновения!!!

----------


## Натник

Поздравляю всех с новосельем!!!  :Yahoo: Спасибо Ирина Викторовна за новую беседку!!! :Tender:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ну вот и хорошо! С новосельем нас!

----------


## Наташкин

С Новосельем!

----------


## Рамоновна

Учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться!!! это новая тема для тех, кто продолжает учиться в КУЛЬТУРНЫХ учебных 
заведениях

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137488

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

А я то думаю: что такое затишье в нашей беседке, а оказывается мы сменили адрес, переехали в новый домик. Ну. что-же, как говорил Чебурашка "...мы строили, строили и наконец построили, ура!!!" Поздравляю всех с новосельем. Пусть у нас всегда процветает добро, взаимовыручка, творческий успех и главное отзывчивость, и взаимопонимание. Все за виртуальный стол, добро пожаловать и первый тост нашей хозяйке Рамоновне.
С уважением,Владимир  :Laie 48:

----------


## Рамоновна

У всех налито?

_В душистом аромате весенней ночи мы ощущаем чистоту и целомудрие, в простоте космоса мы приобщаемся к величию непостижимого и далекого, в неприступных горах мы проникаемся чувством возвышенного, а в приятной компании мы постигаем истинное богатство бытия....

Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери сказал: «Есть только одна подлинная роскошь — это роскошь общения».
Выпьем за эту великую истину!_

----------


## Elen2

> Старая беседка прошла завершающую чистку, и отправилась на пенсию..


*Добрый вечер,у нас новая беседка.С новосельем !*
Что-то я замоталась.Очень трудно с документацией.
Отвечаю по старой беседке,т.к  все мои вопросы были заданы там.
*Наташкин
Лена, как я поняла у вас мало ставок и мало народу, но у вас есть руководители народных коллективов неужто трудно свет выключить.*

Ставок мало,но  если бы помогали руководители,проблем  бы не было. Достала в край меня уборщица, сегодня после конкурса «Мини- мистер» получила море комплиментов от вышестоящих начальников  :Blush2: и одно замечание от зам-мера : Грязная сцена. Хорошо ,что я только вчера  разговаривала  с начальником отдела культуры и рассказала ей,как моя техничка сказала, что пыль вытирать – это дело руководителей. А у нее есть дела  по важнее. Она иеговистка…..дама молится.Вот я и предложила  собраться начальникам и спонсорам и так как мне приказано ,никого не увольнять  ,устроим субботник и будем мыть сцену. :Grin:  Все поржали,а директор лицея отрезала:на кислород техничку. :Meeting: 

*Рамоновна
НИ ОДНОГО СВОЕГО МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ НЕ ВИДЕЛА ИЗ ЗАЛА!!!
 Все руководители-при своих коллективах, звукооператор-на звуке, один методист-на фото, второй-поет в коллективе или ведет. А завхоза поставить на свет чревато...*
А я сегодня смотрела  своего «Мини-мистера» и помогала детям и звукокоператору вовремя включиться.Море удовольствия,а потом  и море комплиментов.Больше всего понравилось : не так,как всегда, по-новому.Короче,даже я довольна,обычно сама к себе придираюсь.
*ообщение от Elen2  
.Кто у вас выполняет обязанности работника сцены во время мероприятия,концерта....?*
бывает что и я...
* Сообщение от Elen2  
Неужели директор должен бегать во время мероприятия за занавесом и выставлять на номера артистов,открывать-закрывать занавес,включать свет?*
*а почему нет? если все остальные заняты?*
Это у Вас руководители  работают,а  у меня на работу не ходят,некогда им.
Предупредила  вышестоящих, что буду экономию делать и ставить прогулы лентяям.

*Алла и Александр
Лена, тебе очень нужно найти взаимопонимание в коллективе, тогда все будет замечательно.*
Откуда оно появится,если до этого  они 5 лет  просто не ходили на работу,только за деньгами в банк,причем 90% работников.Я одного такого любителя прогулов  еще не видела ни разу за 3 недели  работы.С 1 марта начинаю ставить прогулы. Нет сил. У них была  милая, добрая директриса, которая просто сломалась от перенапряжения, неся все мероприятия на своих плечах, носясь по городу в поисках артистов. Так не будет, некторые это уже стали понимать.Некоторые сопротивляются.
_Можно я похвастаюсь?_
Но за это время, я  сделала новую костюмерную,у них ее просто не было и  костюмы висели и валялись где попало: в мешках,на шкафах,по разным каптеркам.Сейчас висят на вешалках в одном месте,а  ничтожно малое количество оформлений висит   на кючках или лежит в огромном шкафу,который оказался встроенным в этом помещении.
Сторожей из нормального  помещения  перевела в гардеробную, которая просто пустовала,они приходят к 20.00,так что…..Телефон , телевизор ,диванчик, все туда перенесли,облагородили. Вешалки, а они большие,расставили  вдоль стен, и сейчас всем артистам есть  где раздеться,оставить вещи.
У вокальной студии появился свой класс для занятий,вечером там взрослая театральная должна быть, но театрал на работу не приходит.
Облагородила кассу, раньше это была  дырища  завешанная картонкой на скойче.
Дооформляю  фойе.Там 5 лет стоял пустой домик,так я его привожу в порядок.Потом сфоткаю.
Ну и мелочь,а приятно возле кассы повесила стенд с макетом зрительного зала, за что сегодня  услышала не одно спасибо,ну и кассу  назвала кассой.
Короче, таких мелочей много.
Приходил пожарник оштрафовал на 56 гривен.Т.к. ни одно из старых 35 требований за прошлый год ,не выполнено.Даже такие мелочи,как пронумеровать шкафы и убрать провода,которые торчат из стен .Работы  много,не хватает времени выполнить.





> У всех налито?

----------


## KAlinchik

всем привет!Девчонки, я к вам в гости из раздела ведущих, решила и к вам обратиться за помощью, если вы не против) скоро у меня день варенья) хочу сделать себе подарок и буду благодарна, если вы мне поможете в этом. Никогда не принимала участие в конкурсе, но ведь риск благородное дело, правда?буду безумна благодарна каждому из вас за коммент под фото : http://vk.com/photo-46330970_297784988 - надо просто что-то написать под фото на ссылке.
заранее спасибо каждому из вас!!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> сразу видно что ты в плотную со школой работаешь.


а без неё никак я там всё таки 18 лет отработала и мы в двух метрах находимся: школа и сразу СДК))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> А фото сделано в Таганроге ))) На Азовском море)))
> 
> Акты отправила тебе на почту


спасибо за акты,ВСЁ ПОЛУЧИЛА))) атмосфера моря с твоей авы так и излучается)))) как я хочу на море....эх...

----------


## вокся

Девчонки) Сегодня мои молодые прозаики и поэты собирались уже в третий раз) Клуб работает!!!! Я думала, что побуду у них на первом сборе - и пусть дальше вершат самостоятельно. Но нет) Я так соскучилась по нормальным рассуждениям о целях, о правде, о смысле....) Им 20-22 года. Самое время рассуждать и искать истину. И так интересно с ними))) И так рада, что в какой-то момент решили их объеденить) В середине марта ребят  пригласили в районную модельную библиотеку с презентацией своего клуба, который они, кстати, назвали "Выше небес." 
А сегодня они меня довели до слез))) Сегодня мы читали чужие стихи с СТИХИ.РУ. Девочки... "Блокадный кот"... Я его не смогла дочитать до половины, слезы задушили... Им 20... Они тоже плакали...И парни тоже...

----------


## вера денисенко

ой девочки приехали с выездного концерта....сам концерт  прошёл очень хорошо те кто был в зале говорили много хорошего,аплодировали....но осадок остался не приятный в зрительном зале было человек 30....мои выступающие расстроились...те кто нас  приглашал в рамках эстафеты культуры видимо плохо проинформировали население....и вообще конечно ездить куда-то тяжело....так что настроение у меня почти на 0.....как будто кошки скребут....должны были ещё приехать из отдела культуры,но и они не приехали сказали что весь транспорт занят... :No2:

----------


## Наташкин

> в зрительном зале было человек 30....мои выступающие расстроились


А концерт был платный? 




> видимо плохо проинформировали население


 Сейчас вообще проблема собрать населения, все сидят во  всемирной паутине, особенно молодежь. К нам на концерты в основном ходят бабульки, да родители детей, которые выступают в концерте.
На торжественном на 8 марта было всего половина зала, и то под приказом администрации. На самом деле обидно бывает, репетируешь, столько сил и энергии тратишь на подготовку мероприятия, а в итоге кому это надо, только нам. Да, конечно есть отдельные люди, которые не пропускают ни одно мероприятие, всегда ходят, но таких единицы.
Ой, девочки, может мы что-то не так делаем...Или реклама мероприятий у нас плохо идет...А может, надо новые формы работы придумывать, чтобы людям всегда было интересно...Вопрос конечно сложный, как поднимать культуру на селе. :Tu:

----------


## вера денисенко

> А может, надо новые формы работы придумывать, чтобы людям всегда было интересно...Вопрос конечно сложный, как поднимать культуру на селе.


я сейчас работу по соц заказам я их так сама называю, правда они все бесплатные но мне важно чтобы в СДК были люди....составляю план со школой с ними готовим несколько мероприятий, потом игровые программы для детей которые у нас отдыхают в селе в реабилитационном центре,показы фильмов для детей,деревенские посиделки для пожилых ,а концерты думаю оставить только на красные даты календаря...и хотя бы поставить два спектакля в год....так как я театрал и мне без театра просто не жить...на этой недели с божьей помощью  начну репетировать  по М.Зощенко...
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/e1e40e9021f992848680331adca7c5415f6e74145567712.jpg[/IMG].
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/78988162c675811bf2a6ede2450b4bda5f6e74145567714.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/daf07d64b3a74adee1e47e1b78537c0e5f6e74145567716.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/c88b8ff7946bc78ac18d462b961a43a35f6e74145567718.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/c614882ec602a3ece9fb6920037d86335f6e74145568463.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

> А концерт был платный?


Натуль, конецерт был бесплатный,а на платный наверное вообще бы никто не пришёл...

----------


## Elen2

*Добрый день,девочки.*
Девочки, я стала пенсионеркой. 9 марта получила первую пенсию, правда она оставляет желать лучшего ,но все равно было очень приятно.Выставляю магорыч.Угощайтесь.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4227799m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4234967m.jpg[/IMG]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## вера денисенко

> Девочки, я стала пенсионеркой. 9 марта получила первую пенсию, правда она оставляет желать лучшего ,но все равно было очень приятно.Выставляю магорыч.Угощайтесь.


Поздравляю)))) И желаю тебе всего хорошего!!!! Спасибо за угощение))))

----------


## Наташкин

> почему С РДК заставляют на районные мероприятия нас выставлять свои номера


Я работаю в РДК, и мы тоже выбираем с района, только самые лучшие номера. И на те мероприятия, которые районного масштаба, а в большинстве обходимся без сельских.



> и имею ли я права не давать номера?


Скорее всего нет. Вы же должны принимать участие в различных районных республиканских и др. мероприятиях.
_А как часто, вас заставляют на районные мероприятия свои номера выставлять?_ А ещё я думаю так,  раз вас приглашают значит у вас хорошее качество номеров, которые можно выставить, и не будет стыдно за них. Так, что Вера, это показатель твоей удачной работы. И чем больше ты будешь появляться на районной сцене, тем больше на тебя будет обращать внимание администрация, и возможно деньжат подкинет на содержание клуба. :Yes4: 



> Выставляю магорыч.Угощайтесь.


Спасибо Лена, всё очень вкусно.

----------


## Гурка

Мои поздравления!!! Не скучайте на пенсии!! Спасибо за изысканное угощение!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> А ещё я думаю так, раз вас приглашают значит у вас хорошее качество номеров, которые можно выставить, и не будет стыдно за них


спасибо)))

----------


## вера денисенко

ох девочки....как я устала бороздить просторы интернета....хоть плач....ищу музыку и не могу найти....куда податься...и где искать....у меня только не большие фрагменты...много лет назад ставила спектакль по Зощенко....13 лет назад...тогда ведь дисков не было были касеты...весь спектакль на касете...касеты я дура выкинула....а спектакль остался на видео....вот переконвертировала из видео в МПР3 формат...вырезала от туда нарезки...но распознаватель муз.файлов не распознает...и знакомым уже  некоторым посылала....и всё без успешно....а заменить не как...Зощенко это фактурный автор и музыка тоже такая же нужна... :Tu:

----------


## Натник

> Зощенко это фактурный автор и музыка тоже такая же нужна...


а что именно ты ищешь Вера?

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Вера, а какой программой переделывали в mp3? Может что-нибудь неправильно сделали? Есть хорошая программа Аудиоэдитор, которая извлекает аудио из видео и сохраняет в аудиоформате.(если конечно ваше видео в цифрафом формате). Можете поподробнее описать в личку.

----------


## вера денисенко

> которая извлекает аудио из видео и сохраняет в аудиоформате.


у меня всё это сохранено...но дело в том что запись качество плохое так как раньше писали с кассет и на кассету...

----------


## Elen2

> Не скучайте на пенсии!!


Добрый день,скучать некогда.Такое впечатление,что работе нет конца и передышки не видно.



> новогодние кульки нам делали со спецсчета и только основным работникам


Ага,а с моего спецсчета на 8 марта всему городу тюльпаны и грамоты вручали,сейчас нет даже на оплату коммунального платежа.
Посоветуйте,как разрулить эту ситуацию. ?




> знакомым уже  некоторым посылала....и всё без успешно....а заменить не как...


Верочка,а здесь была? задавай в поиск название или слова из песни и выдаст то, что нужно.Поиск у них работает отлично.
http://mp3sort.biz/f29.html

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! Кто нибудь пишет характеристики на мастеров декоративно-прикладного творчества? поделитесь формой, пожалуйста...хочется ж грамотно подать человека... :Smile3:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, 

есть фразы:

сохраняет и развивает .........

как часть самобытной культуры и важного элемента национального наследия, развивающегося на основе коллективного опыта предшествующих поколений;

преемственность местных художественно-стилевых и технико-производственных особенностей народного декоративно-прикладного творчества;

изделия традиционных народных художественных промыслов и ремесел, сохраняющие самобытные традиции, место бытования, художественную школу, являющиеся частью единой культурной среды в общем национальном культурном достоянии 

сохранение в своей деятельности исторически сложившиеся основы народного искусства и художественно-стилевые особенности народного художественного промысла или ремесла, а так же применяемые материалы, художественно-технические приемы их обработки;

наличие собственного стиля при изготовлении изделий на основе воспроизведения типовых образцов народных художественных промыслов и ремесел (использующим метод творческого варьирования);

систематическое участие в творческом развитии традиционных народных художественных промыслов и ремесел, выставках, фестивалях, конкурсах различного уровня;

передача навыков своего мастерства другим ..

умелое сочетание традиционных принципов изготовления .............. с авторским видением 

немало талантливых учеников, всерьез увлечённых искусством 

разработана авторская программа обучения детей ..............., в которой  объединены исторические и технологические сведения о ...
.
умелое сочетание приемов традиционной техники с сюжетами народных сказок

владеет как традиционными, так и современными способами 

в работы оригинально вплетаются традиционные приёмы русских мастеров и современные мотивы.

Благодаря творческому подходу к своему ремеслу, ..................... добивается исключительного разнообразия тем и орнаментов, в каждое изделие мастер вносит частицу красоты и вкладывает душу.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%E5%...F1%F1%F2%E2%EE а здесь можно надергать фраз про конкретный вид творчества

----------


## вера денисенко

Всем-всем,привет!!! Завтра с младшими буду показывать спектакль сказку "Снежный цветок" С.Козлов....

----------


## девушка с севера

Здравствуйте всем! У меня такой животрепещущий вопрос. Наше ДК МБУКи , администрация наши учередители. Бухгалтерия в последнее время сходит совсем с ума. У них требования по призам: за каждый приз, даже за чупа чупс, требуют ФИО, паспортные данные и роспись. Сейчас заставили задним числом заполнять ведомость со дня города , там 67 позиций! Всех не упомнишь, люди смотрят на нас как на полоумных. Нам вплоть до того доходит, что отказываемся проводить конкурсные программы. Подскажите, правы ли они? И как с ними бороться

----------


## Алла и Александр

> требуют ФИО, паспортные данные и роспись.


А закон о персональных данных для них не существует? Если так дальше пойдет - придется с каждого еще и согласие брать за передачу персональных данных третьим лицам.
Абсурд какой-то. По закону - ваш учредитель, т. е. Администрация, должны писать Распоряжения на выделение денежных средств для проведения того или иного мероприятия. А мы пишем уже Акт на списание куда потратили деньги. В Акте указываем номер Распоряжения. Какие тут могут быть паспорт и расписка в получении? Непонятно как-то.

----------


## Рамоновна

> У них требования по призам: за каждый приз, даже за чупа чупс, требуют ФИО, паспортные данные и роспись.


мы пишем ведомости (только ФИО)  когда идет ИМЕННОЕ вручение (церемония награждения) или когда организуем чаепитие.

Будут требовать ФИО и роспись за блокнотик - жжжесть! Тогда надо на праздик, где каждые руки на вес золота - собирателя автографов выделять.... А если ребенку 3-6 лет? А если это ребенок-инвалид? А если розыгрыш идет в зрительном зале? Вот так махнешь рукой- и откажешься проводить конкурсы

----------


## Zabanka

с нас требует бухгалтерия данные, если приз свыше 100 рублей. Для налоговой.

----------


## Наташкин

> А если розыгрыш идет в зрительном зале?


А если на улице? Бывает участвует свыше 100 чел, это, что получается ФИО спросил, паспорт показал, приз получил. Да, нас пошлют подальше с такими призами. 
У нас проходят призы до 1000 руб. если на коллектив, списываем по акту за что вручено и кому. А  если маленькая сумма приза, меньше 500 вообще не обозначается кому.

----------


## девушка с севера

В том то все и дело, что вся заморочка с мероприятиями на улице. Все мероприятия, кот стационарные мы списываем оформлением, чтоб не заморачиваться. Так они нам еще лучше вчера сказали, что посчитают по фамилиям кто сколько и на какую сумму получили призов и если за год наберется 4 тыс, то люди будут платить налог. Дурдом какой-то.

----------


## девушка с севера

> А мы пишем уже Акт на списание куда потратили деньги. В Акте указываем номер Распоряжения. Какие тут могут быть паспорт и расписка в получении? Непонятно как-то.


Мы тоже пишем акт, прилагаем сценарий, в сценарии обязательно указываем все призы и все оформление какое было использовано, и ко всему этому прикладывается ведомость с призами

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Дурдом какой-то.


Действительно - ДУРДОМ!!!




> прилагаем сценарий


О, Господи!!!! А это еще зачем???? У людей места много бумагу хранить? А если сценарий на 15 листов?  :Ok:  Даже в советские времена такого контроля не было.  :No2: 
Ну неужели у вас люди получают столько призов и на такие огромные суммы, что нужно вести такой учет? Ничего себе какие у вас поборники налоговой политики.  Остается надеяться, что это им надоест и они от вас отстанут.

----------


## Натник

> Так они нам еще лучше вчера сказали, что посчитают по фамилиям кто сколько и на какую сумму получили призов и если за год наберется 4 тыс, то люди будут платить налог.


вот абсурд....считают, что получение приза это доход что ли???? :Blink: ...так если так, то подарив именнинику подарок, тому надо будет именнинику платить налог с дохода, то есть с подарка... :Blink:  до чего дошел "прогресс"...

----------


## Zabanka

дурдом! слов просто нет на такое безобразие! А налог платится после 120 тысяч (подарков), это было даже на 2011 год, скорее всего уже и сумму добавили.

----------


## Скибыч

> до чего дошел "прогресс"...





> Действительно - ДУРДОМ!!!


Из 90-х: "В стране моей Советской чудес - не перечесть. Вот комсомола нету, а Правда его есть"

----------


## Elen2

> Выложила 2 формы-журнал учреждения и журнал клубного формирования- на свой сайт


Спасибо огромное,буду  переводить. Может быть у кого-то есть оформление журналов на украинском языке.Буду очень благодарна за помощь.
*Выставила большую коллекцию военных звуков.* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4612835

----------


## Наташкин

*девушка с севера*, Чем больше общаюсь здесь, тем больше удивляюсь, как же всё-таки в культуре у всех всё по разному. Законы одни, специалисты везде называются одинаково, а отчетность у всех разная, и требования разные, и ставки.  Почему так? Если наше Мин. культуры отчитывается в Московское, и другие наверняка ту да же... Неужели нет единой отчетности :Blink:  
Исходя из нового закона о "дорожной карте" наверное будем отчитываться все одинаково, и хочется верить, что всё-таки больше будет уделяться внимание культуре, и тем людям кто её тащит на своих плечах.

----------


## Рамоновна

Согласно НК РФ, обложению НДФЛ не подлежат доходы менее 4 тыс. руб., в качестве стоимости подарков, переданных налогоплательщикам от индивидуальных предприятий или организаций.

Налоговым кодексом не предусмотрено, что лица, не являющиеся налоговыми агентами, обязаны предоставлять  в налоговую данные о доходах, полученных от них физлицами.

Если стоимость подарка менее 4 тыс. руб., объект по НДФЛ не возникает и, соответственно, на организацию обязанность вычисления, удержания у налогоплательщика и перевода в бюджет НДФЛ не возлагается, в этом случае предприятие не является налоговым агентом. 

Когда стоимость подарка, переданного одному и тому же физлицу, превышает в отчетном периоде 4 тыс. руб., предприятие признается налоговым агентом и, следовательно, она должна удерживать начисленную сумму налога прямо из доходов налогоплательщиков при их выплате по факту.

При невозможности удержания у налогоплательщиков исчисленных сумм налога налоговые агенты обязаны письменно оповестить налоговые органы по месту учета и налогоплательщику о данном факте, а также о сумме задолженности. Осуществить эти действия необходимо не позднее одного месяца с момента окончания отчетного срока, в котором соответствующие обстоятельства возникли.

В таком случае декларирование, исчисление и уплату НДФЛ налогоплательщик проводит самостоятельно в установленном порядке (ст. 228 и 229 НК РФ).

----------


## Наташкин

> В таком случае декларирование, исчисление и уплату НДФЛ налогоплательщик проводит самостоятельно в установленном порядке (ст. 228 и 229 НК РФ).


Спасибо Ирина, что нас просвещаешь. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## девушка с севера

> В таком случае декларирование, исчисление и уплату НДФЛ налогоплательщик проводит самостоятельно в установленном порядке (ст. 228 и 229 НК РФ).


Большое спасибо за поддержку и подсказки! Всех с праздником!

----------


## Elen2

> отыграли спектакль с 4 классом "Снежный цветок"....этот спектакль мы начали репетировать перед новым годом


*Верочка,молодец!* :Ok:

----------


## вера денисенко

> А мы день культработника отметили раньше, сделали себе в подарок, поезду в Казань в аквапарк, а директор спонсировала и дорогу и билеты, мы были очень удивлены и рады. А сегодня нас вообще после обеда отпустили домой.


Вот это да!!!!!!!!!! Слов нет,одни эмоции !так за вас рада!!!! Я тоже всё время мечтаю съездить в аквапарк в Казань! Наташ,а от вас Казань сколько км?  Летом хочу съездить...сначала мечтала съездить на море....но во дворе надо дорожку сделать,баню отремонтировать...короче хозяйство требует жертв ...думаю съездить в аквапарк и так по башкирии с палаткой....а вы девочки как думаете о летнем отдыхе? кто и куда?

----------


## Zabanka

Отдых, конечно, это хорошо))) Но начинается свадебный сезон...далеко и не съездишь. Я в основном на Янган-тау катаюсь, на курорт то денег моих не хватит,в Турцию дешевле слетать, чем на российские курорты и санатории попасть))) Вот под Янган-тау и отдыхаю...в палаточке)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я в основном на Янган-тау катаюсь,


и как там? не разу не была....



> в Турцию дешевле слетать,


 я бы тоже не прочь...но боюсь самолётов...просто ужасно...была печальная история...ещё в молодости...теперь не летаю...

----------


## Наташкин

> Казань сколько км?


около 500 км.
Мы хотели ехать на газели, но нач. ОК не дал машину побоялся, что путь дальний, а если снегопад. Короче, мы поездом 5 часов и на месте, с вокзала на прямую на автобусе. еще Танюша Курочка, мне дала телефон  Наташи, нашей форумчанки, она нас приглашала в гости но мы не ездили. так, вот к чему я это, познакомилась с еще одной замечательной женщиной.

----------


## вера денисенко

> познакомилась с еще одной замечательной женщиной.


здорово!



> около 500 км.


 от нас 750...и как аквапарк?

----------


## Наташкин

> и как аквапарк?


Сравнивать мне не с чем, больше ни в каком не была. Горок разных много, здорово и для маленьких деток есть. Различные гидромассажи можно принимать, есть 2 сауны, 2 бани, джакузи, можно купаться прямо на улице, здорово, на голове сосульки, а вода тёплая. В общем классно, нам понравилось, ещё хотим.

----------


## любимовка

> ...а вы девочки как думаете о летнем отдыхе? кто и куда?


   я каждое лето на Балхаш езжу.Солнце, воздух и песок, а водичка просто класс.Так что мне никакое море на дух не нужно))) У меня отпуск в июле так там сразу захватываю три праздника(международный слет байкеров, день металлурга и день железнодорожника)так что "культурная программа" насыщена)))

----------


## Наташкин

> Балхаш


Это в Казахстане? Озеро - оно наверное холодное.

----------


## любимовка

> Это в Казахстане?


   да.по своему красивые места,хотя и считается полупустыней

----------


## любимовка

> Озеро - оно наверное холодное.


   ничего подобного.там же жара за сорок,вода прогревается как парное молоко)))

----------


## Наташкин

> ничего подобного.там же жара за сорок,вода прогревается как парное молоко)))


Здорово, но далеко. Нам ближе на черное море, а так хочется везде побывать.
Удачных вам поездок на отдых девочки и побольше денег.

----------


## вокся

> а так хочется везде побывать.


Приезжайте к нам в Горный Алтай) Красотища невероятная.... Чем выше в горы, тем сильнее красивее))) Савушки, Егорьевка, Чарыш, Телецкое, конечно же) 
В степном Алтае тоже есть своя прелесть, но значительно меньше))) Если только наше Яровое... 
Короче, приезжайте! :Vishenka 25:

----------


## Zabanka

Везде красиво))) Особенно там, где нас нет))
Вера, на Янган-тау тоже красота неописуемая. Недалеко есть с. Лаклы, там гейзер на берегу реки бьет.

*любимовка*, На Балхаше была...проездом, почти понравилось))) Когда долго живешь в горах (а у нас кругом горы), открытое пространство начинает давить))) 

*вокся*, Вот этот отдых точно по мне)))) 

*вера денисенко*, Сейчас в Уфе почти такой же аквапарк На Монументе. Племяши мои и в Казани и в Уфе катались.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Сейчас в Уфе почти такой же аквапарк На Монументе.


вот это да!!! Живу не далеко от Уфы и не знаю что у нас открыли аквапарк....лучше конечно съездить в уфу....только конечно красиывх мест в уфе почти нет,с Казанью не сравнить...

----------


## вера денисенко

*Наташкин*, а ты что будешь делать в отпуске?

----------


## Наташкин

> Наташкин, а ты что будешь делать в отпуске?


Пока ещё не знаю, а что? Я отпуск ухожу после Дня села, это где-то в начале июля.

----------


## Zabanka

*вера денисенко*, от нас до Уфы вообще рукой подать))) 100 км всего. Зато вот в свою столицу не катаемся...слишком далеко)

----------


## вера денисенко

> да и сцена у нас в то время была ужасная, ни одежды, ни освещения...в общем в таких условия пытались творить, стыдно...а вернее обидно, за державу.


Наташа я очень тебя понимаю....я сейчас в таких условиях работаю..пытаюсь творить..и волосы дыбом....думаешь в чём выставить коллективы...а одежда сцены-это тихий ужас....стыдно фотографии выставлять....и думаю...как же дальше?  и действительно очень обидно....

----------


## вера денисенко

*Натник*, Наташ,мы в прошоу делала ролик? футаж начала понравился))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> 100 км всего.


это Аша?

----------


## Zabanka

> это Аша?


Миньяр))

----------


## Наташкин

> Наш дом культуры стал лауреатом премии главы района "Лучшее учреждение культуры и искусства"


Поздравляю!!!

*Гульнур*, а ты кем работаешь в ДК?  :Blush2:  извини я не знаю.

----------


## Гульнур

> Поздравляю!!!
> 
> *Гульнур*, а ты кем работаешь в ДК?  извини я не знаю.


я работаю директором Дома культуры, но при этом еще руковожу коллективами. 
Буквально несколько минут назад мне на почту пришло письмо-подтверждение с министерства культуры, что мой ансамбль "Кояш" получил звание "Образцовый" :Yahoo:

----------


## вера денисенко

*Гульнур*, поздравляю!!!Молодцы!!!! А ты сама от куда? :Blush2: извини я не знаю...

----------


## вера денисенко

> я работаю директором Дома культуры, но при этом еще руковожу коллективами.


скажи пожалуйста ты только на ставку работаешь или ещё дополнительно как руководитель коллективов...

----------


## Гульнур

> скажи пожалуйста ты только на ставку работаешь или ещё дополнительно как руководитель коллективов...


У меня дополнительно 0,5 ставки руководителя любительского объединения

----------


## Гульнур

> *Гульнур*, поздравляю!!!Молодцы!!!! А ты сама от куда?извини я не знаю...


Я с Омской области.

----------


## Леди N

а мы сегодня едем на районный конкурс молодых семей "Семь+Я". Везём семью. Делегация наша большая- И глава с нами едет, и наши друзья- руководители образовательных учреждений нашего посёлка. Очень рада их желаниям и интересу. Знаете, мы недавно открывали пожарное ДЕПО в нашем посёлке. Надо было видеть- сколько раз корректировали сценарий по указанию ДЯДЬКИ- зама из МЧС области- сам лично проверял и корректировал- что важно, он корректировал не только в разделе " выступающие гости", а везде, где можно и не нужно бы...Было очень сложно общаться с военным человеком- как- то отказывалась я принимать его специалитет по культуре- я же опытней в этих делах- то :Derisive:  пока не озарило!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Мужик видимо уже настолько НАОТКРЫВАЛСЯ объектов по области, что просто не верит СЕЛУ- вот это правда....за державу обидно....В результате я всё равно немного посамовольничала- по шапке не получила, все остались довольны- и ДЯДЬКА из МЧС тоже, но за державу обидно до сих пор- много случайных....в культуре... людей....- вот и не верят...!!!!....а чтобы доказать- то ведь надо затянуть на мероприятия!!!!....ох, неблагодарное это дело.....

Ну вообщем- то все эти РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЯ У ПАРАДНОГО только для того, чтобы сказать, что наши друзья и начальники нам верят и мероприятия посещают, потому и едут с нами на район с подарками !!!.ЭТО ЗДОРОВО...ЧЕГО ВСЕМ И ЖЕЛАЮ :Grin:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Надо было видеть- сколько раз корректировали сценарий по указанию ДЯДЬКИ- зама из МЧС области- сам лично проверял и корректировал- что важно, он корректировал не только в разделе " выступающие гости", а везде, где можно и не нужно бы...Было очень сложно общаться с военным человеком- как- то отказывалась я принимать его специалитет по культуре- я же опытней в этих делах- то


*В КУЛЬТУРЕ РАЗБИРАЮТСЯ ВСЕ....*

----------


## Elen2

> Буквально несколько минут назад мне на почту пришло письмо-подтверждение с министерства культуры, что мой ансамбль "Кояш" получил звание "Образцовый"


Поздравляю.молодец! :Ok: 
А мне сказали ,что директор не может  быть  еще и руководителем кружка.Сколько в Украине заморочек...

----------


## вера денисенко

> В КУЛЬТУРЕ РАЗБИРАЮТСЯ ВСЕ....


это точно....у нас половина директоров клубов имеют образование- сельскохозяйственный техникум....даже методист РДК и тоже сельхоз. техникум...по этому мне не легко работать со специалистами РДК....

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*IV ОНЛАЙН КОНКУРС ХОРЕОГРАФИЧЕСКИХ ПОСТАНОВОК
"IN-KU AMAZING DANCE"

"ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013"

ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ОТКРЫТЫМ!!!*

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,до сих пор от конкурса нашего районного отойти не могу...вы представляете как можно поэзию отнести к разговорному жанру на эстраде...тихий ужас...

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> это точно....у нас половина директоров клубов имеют образование- сельскохозяйственный техникум....даже методист РДК и тоже сельхоз. техникум...по этому мне не легко работать со специалистами РДК....


Добрый день! А у нас куда не ткни везде педагоги,  очень трудно когда люди далеки

----------


## вера денисенко

> везде педагоги,


это ещё хорошо)))) образование культуре не помеха)))) а наоборот стимул для самообразования))))

----------


## Кочененко

Уважаемые коллеги!
Я всего один день как зарегистрировалась на форуме ,но уже обращаюсь к вам с просьбой:Ради бога если ,кто писал концепцию развития своего СДК или концепцию развития культуры поселения,то пожалуйста помогите!!! Буду очень признательна!

----------


## девушка с севера

Здравствуйте форумчане! У нас опять возник спор про авторские сценарии. Подскажите, что можно считать авторскими сценариями, а что автор-составитель?

----------


## вера денисенко

> что можно считать авторскими сценариями, а


авторским-это когда герои,сюжет и текст личный ваш,как говориться от начало и до конца....



> а что автор-составитель?


а этот метод компиляции...когда вы берёте героев например Шипокляк(это уже не ваш герой а успенского) как говориться предлагаете ей свою сюжетную линию,свой конфликт но содержание выдернуто из разных источников,например в сценарии есть чьи-то стихи,песни,фразы...как говориться ваше только идея,сюжетный ход...мы почти все пользуемся компиляцией....у меня есть свои авторские сценарии с моим текстом,героями но их мало...а ещё бывает и плагиат когда берут чужую идею,сюжетный ход и переделывают сценарий под себя....

----------


## Рамоновна

*Кочененко*, посмотрите здесь  http://mendeleevo-i.narod.ru/metrolog.concept.html

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> это ещё хорошо)))) образование культуре не помеха)))) а наоборот стимул для самообразования))))


наверное все зависит от человека,есть люди и без образования, но  с желанием творить и талантом к этому, а другие наоборот жухе просто когда люди безучастны вообще.
.,

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,привет!!! так рада что есть беседка...хоть поплакаться можно...что делать не знаю....знаю что сама виновата...у меня технички и худ.рук ,руковод кружка стали отпрашиваться то им надо туда то ещё куда...я сначала отпускала...потом меня стало это напрягать....а теперь уже надоело....каждый день кто-то куда-нибудь отпрашивается...и у всех вроде бы уважительные причины....но а как же работа?

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Рамоновна, заглянула на сайт вашего дома культуры, здорово мне понравилось, заглянула и в методичку  увидела рецепт хорошего настроения,  порадовалась, что и вы воплатили его в жизнь!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Девочки,привет!!! так рада что есть беседка...хоть поплакаться можно...что делать не знаю....знаю что сама виновата...у меня технички и худ.рук ,руковод кружка стали отпрашиваться то им надо туда то ещё куда...я сначала отпускала...потом меня стало это напрягать....а теперь уже надоело....каждый день кто-то куда-нибудь отпрашивается...и у всех вроде бы уважительные причины....но а как же работа?


Добрый вечер Вера! А с должностными обязанностями они справляются?Просто бывает в жизни всякое, да и специфика работы у нас всеж таки своя, праздники, то туда едем , то сюда, то концерт.

----------


## Наташкин

> каждый день кто-то куда-нибудь отпрашивается


Привет Верунчик, наш директор если нас отпускает, то только за ранее отработанное время, да и она знает если нас отпустит, то мы не подведем. Ну, а если напряг и некогда уйти, то и на время никто не смотрит. 

*вера денисенко*, Ну, если ты их не отпустишь, они ведь всё равно работать не будут.  Я сужу по себе, я чел. творческий и если у меня нет вдохновения, хоть как сиди на работе оно может и не прийти, и просижу я тупо за бумагами и ничего не сделаю. Но я знаю, что это никто за меня не сделает, и все равно мне делать, работаешь и ночью, и даже не считаешь время сколько затратила.

----------


## вера денисенко

> наверное все зависит от человека,


конечно...это всегда было есть и будет...)))))

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Девочки,привет!!! так рада что есть беседка...хоть поплакаться можно...что делать не знаю....знаю что сама виновата...у меня технички и худ.рук ,руковод кружка стали отпрашиваться то им надо туда то ещё куда...я сначала отпускала...потом меня стало это напрягать....а теперь уже надоело....каждый день кто-то куда-нибудь отпрашивается...и у всех вроде бы уважительные причины....но а как же работа?


 работала (сейчас я в отпуске по уходу за ребенком) методистом в районном доме культуры, мне например  очень сложно писать сценарии на работе, т.к.в кабинете нас пятеро, очень шумно. а с репетициями приходилось подстраиваться  под участников концерта, и как говорится, на благое дело жертвовал и свои выходные, никто этого естественно не учитывает. Уж лучше Вы как руководитель будете знать где ваш работник находиться , чем они будут просто без ведома уходить и друг друга прикрывать,т.е. если это не в ущерб работе.

----------


## вера денисенко

> я чел. творческий и если у меня нет вдохновения, хоть как сиди на работе оно может и не прийти,


Наташ,это совсем другое....ведь помимо творчества есть ещё куча..дел...например разобрать в костюмерке, я уже одна вешаю задники на спектакли,сама уже разбираю сцену,ношу декорации....сама пишу сценарии по ночам,подбираю музыку, сама пишу планы....

----------


## Наташкин

> например разобрать в костюмерке, я уже одна вешаю задники на спектакли,сама уже разбираю сцену,ношу декорации


Да, они просто на тебя сели и ножки свесили. Не обижайся, но ты сними очень мягкая, распредели на всех обязанности. 




> подбираю музыку, сама пишу планы....


 А худ.рук. то чем занимается?

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Да, они просто на тебя сели и ножки свесили. Не обижайся, но ты сними очень мягкая, распредели на всех обязанности. 
> 
>  А худ.рук. то чем занимается?


А может ВЕра все на себя набросила и тянет как лошадка, остальные посмотрели тянет и вперед по норам, разбегаются ведь работы то нет. Больше нужно максимально  нагружать и планы тоже худ.рук должен делать.

----------


## Натник

> Я сужу по себе, я чел. творческий и если у меня нет вдохновения, хоть как сиди на работе оно может и не прийти,


ну а техничке какое вдохновение нужно???  :Vah: 

Вера, у меня техничка, помимо мытья полов, стен и пр., разбирает сцену, гладит все и костюмы тоже, убирает в костюмерной, разбирает костюмы, бывает и привлекаем к оформлению сцены, фойе..ну в общем стараюсь находить ей работу, ну все равно свое время не вырабатывает....

----------


## Наташкин

> ну а техничке какое вдохновение нужно???


  :Taunt:  





> помимо мытья полов, стен и пр., разбирает сцену, гладит все и костюмы тоже, убирает в костюмерной, разбирает костюмы, бывает и привлекаем к оформлению сцены, фойе..ну в общем стараюсь находить ей работу, ну все равно свое время не вырабатывает....


и у нас тоже самое делают, ворчат что мы не должны это делать, а делают. А кто тогда будет это делать, гладить, разбирать и др. в наших должностных ни у кого эти пункты не прописаны, а костюмеров или рабочих сцены в клубах нет. 
В данное время, мы можем изменять должн. инструкции и конкретно прописывать в долж. обязанности те пункты которые необходимы, чтоб тот или иной человек исполнял.

----------


## вокся

> ворчат что мы не должны это делать,


Ой...Больная мозоль.... В среду пришлось повысить голос сильно-сильно на работницу: случился форс-мажор, на ответственное краевое мероприятие с участием зам. губернаторов не пришла гардеробщица... Попросила на гардероб встать реквизитора. А это не входит в её должностные инструкции... Слово за слово... Я сорвалась на крик, что, конечно, меня никак не красит(((( Но у нас в должностных инструкциях есть пункт "работник выполняет отдельные поручения руководителя учреждения") Встала, не переломилась ведь...Через какое-то время подошла и гардеробщица... Но сколько было крика... Потом началось высказывание личных претензий...потом опять застукала рабочего с сигаретой в столярке... День томным не показался))))
Я лояльный руководитель. Стараюсь понять всех и каждого, но все больше и больше убеждаюсь, что кто везет, на том и едут((( 
Лошадка, везущая хвороста воз...)

----------


## Наташкин

> но все больше и больше убеждаюсь, что кто везет, на том и едут


Согласна, и ещё если больше позволяешь,  идешь на уступки, тем больше наглеют.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> тем больше наглеют.


А потом еще столько обид, если в следующий раз не отпустишь.)

----------


## гунька

Девочки, пришел новый диск "Зв. празд" Кому надо, стучите в личку, скину ссылочку. Сюда теперь, к сожалению, не могу, а то засудят....)))))Автор иск предъявил.
 Вот оглавление.

 Содержание номера "Звуки праздника" 2(33)2013
 1. Песня на празднике. Играем и поем от души (плюс, минус, текст, ноты).
 1.1. Майские звезды (плюс, минус, минус с мелодией, текст, ноты) (сл. Е. Шакирьяновой, муз. А. Комарова).
 1.2. Мой дед (плюс, минус, текст) (сл. А. Юматова, 
 муз. А. Ващенко).
 1.3. Делайте лучше игрушки (плюс, минус, текст) (С. Ярушин).
 1.4. Прощай, школа (плюс, минус, текст) (сл. Т. Эйхман, муз. Н. и И. Нужиных).
 1.5. Учительница (плюс, минус, текст) (сл. Т. Матюшовой, 
 муз. А. Серебрякова). 
 1.6. До свиданья, детский сад! (плюс, минус, текст) 
 (Сл. Е. Пашкова, муз. Н. Воробьева.)
 1.7. Лето на календаре (плюс, минус, текст) (Я. Василевский).
 1.8. Света, оторвись от Интернета (плюс, минус, текст, ноты) (сл. В. Капустиной, муз. А. Комарова).
 1.9. Каникулы у моря (плюс, минус, текст) (И. Нечаев).
 1.10. Ах, речка, реченька (плюс, минус, текст) (Н. Золотухина).
 1.11. Сколько счастья у людей (плюс, минус, текст, ноты) 
 (сл. М. Пляцковского, муз. А. Кузнецова).
 1.12. Песенка для друзей (плюс, минус, текст, ноты) (А. Григорьева).
 1.13. Ясноглазая Русь (плюс, минус, текст) (Т. Карелина).
 1.14. Прилетай, радость! (плюс, минус, текст) 
 (Сл. И. Башкировой, муз. С. Чигинцева.)
 1.15. Два кольца (плюс, минус, текст) (Д. Сидоров).
 1.16. Первый танец (плюс, минус, текст) (А. Маковецкая).
 1.17. Когда есть кто-то рядом (плюс, минус, текст) 
 (сл. О. Митрошиной, муз. М. Мулюкова, О. Митрошиной).
 1.18. Звездочка (плюс, минус, текст) (Г. Капля).
 1.19. Упрямая коза (плюс, минус, текст) (сл. А. Вайнера, 
 муз. Н. Вайнер).
 1.20. Чужая ягода (плюс, минус, текст) (В. Караблин).
 2. Создаем настроение. Музыкальные фоны.
 2.1. Прощание с детством (Е. Воронюк (DJ John V.).
 2.2. Летим вместе (Е. Наумова).
 2.3. Пробуждение (С. Грищук).
 2.4. Без названия (А. Гусева).
 2.5. Тихий вальс в ночь накануне мая (Е. Наумова).
 2.6. Май (И. Нечаев).
 2.7. Atlanta Skyline (гр. "Hot Hot Hawk").
 2.8. Принц датский (А. Гусева).
 2.9. Ирландия (С. Чигинцев).
 2.10. Базы устарели (Е. Наумова).
 3. Музыкальный акцент. Отбивки, заставки, концовки.
 3.1. Snake Plissken (гр. "Hot Hot Hawk").
 3.2. Скорая помощь.
 3.3. Аркада (Е. Воронюк (DJ John V.).
 3.4. Виртуалия (Е. Воронюк (DJ John V.).
 3.5. Кривляки.
 3.6. Юбилейное время.
 3.7. Азарт (Е. Воронюк (DJ John V.).
 3.8. Концовка 1 (Е. Наумова).
 3.9. Концовка 2 (Е. Наумова).
 4. Танцзал. Музыка разных эпох и народов.
 4.1. Шейк.
 4.2. Венгерская плясовая.
 4.3. Кафа.
 4.4. Хабанера.
 5. Music party. Веселимся с друзьями.
 5.1. Музыкальная угадайка для взрослых "Желаем вам". 
 5.2. Танцевальная игра "В гости праздник к нам пришел" 
 (плюс, текст, куплет 1, куплет 2, куплет 3, куплет 4, куплет 5, куплет минус) (М. Евстигнеева). 
 6. Волшебник Звук. Музыкальные книжки и сказки.
 6.1. Аудиодорожка спектакля "Дяденька Хоттабович" 
 (С. Лукашин).

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки,привет!!! так рада что есть беседка...хоть поплакаться можно...что делать не знаю....знаю что сама виновата...у меня технички и худ.рук ,руковод кружка стали отпрашиваться то им надо туда то ещё куда...я сначала отпускала...потом меня стало это напрягать....а теперь уже надоело....каждый день кто-то куда-нибудь отпрашивается...и у всех вроде бы уважительные причины....но а как же работа?


В моем ДК так исторически сложилось (еще до меня) что руководители коллективов - совместители, и приходят на работу на свои часы плюс прогоны-репетиции. Дань специалистам хорошего класса... Да и как при нашей зарплате можно работать только на одном месте? НО: они не имеют никаких отгулов за выходные. Даже не заикаются. 
Полное  время отрабатывают только 2 методиста. И их я всегда готова отпустить, дать работу на дом(если ребенок заболел), учитываются все отгула, плюс за ударный труд могу отгула и накинуть (неофициально, конечно). Но они сознательные - часто не просят.
ВОТ КТО ПОЛУЧИТ самые большие % надбавки, когда начнем выходить на новую среднюю зарплату!!!!!!

----------


## Наташкин

> ВОТ КТО ПОЛУЧИТ самые большие % надбавки, когда начнем выходить на новую среднюю зарплату!!!!!


Правильно Ирина, так и надо. А лентяи и тунеядцы сами собой отсеются :Taunt:

----------


## вера денисенко

*Наташкин*, я тебя очень прошу скинь пожалуйста если есть должностные инструкции художественного руководителя (культ-организатора),музыкального руководителя,и руководителя кружка....буду очень благодарна если они уже есть на форуме ткните носом меня))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> ну так скажу своеобразны


точно своеобразные))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Наташкин*, 

Наташа, мне тоже очень интересны ваши должностные обязанности. Особенно Худрук,методист по работе с детьми, рук. кружка, зам. директора, директор структурного подразделения, культорганизатор. У меня есть, но типовые, а ваши просто супер как хороши.

----------


## Гульнур

> Верочка, привет посмотри какие должностные разрабатывает наш директор...
> 
> Если кому интересно, у нас есть ещё интересные должностные, ну так скажу своеобразные


Они конечно уж очень сильно своеобразны. Но посмотреть было бы интересно, как другие пишут. Если бы я своему аккомпаниатору такую инструкцию дала бы, он бы в первый же день наверное сбежал. Работает можно сказать по вызову. Кроме  того, что аккампанирует коллективам, ничего лишнего делать не хочет, и не делает. Пользуется тем, что он один такой. У нас альтернативы ему нет. Никто на селе больше не играет на баяне, а со стороны к нам никто не приедет. Вот такие дела. А эту инструкцию я ему специально покажу, пусть видит как люди работают на таких же ставках и должностях. 
Если можно скинь остальные инструкции, посмотрим хоть

----------


## вера денисенко

> Работает можно сказать по вызову. Кроме того, что аккампанирует коллективам, ничего лишнего делать не хочет, и не делает. Пользуется тем, что он один такой. У нас альтернативы ему нет. Никто на селе больше не играет на баяне, а со стороны к нам никто не приедет. Вот такие дела


точь в точь как у нас...
*Гульнур*, а у вас нет должностной инструкции культ-организатора....у нас сейчас все худ.руки в структурных подразделениях переименованы в куль.организаторы?

----------


## вера денисенко

> директор структурного подразделения, культорганизатор.


мне тоже очень надо....если есть скиньте пожалуйста,буду очень благодарна... хочу идею воплотить в жизнь...хочу делать семинары не большие для повышения эффективности работы и качества  проводимых мероприятий...кто-нибудь проводит такие семинары у себя в ДК? поделитесь опытом...буду очень признательна и благодарна)))

----------


## Гульнур

> точь в точь как у нас...
> *Гульнур*, а у вас нет должностной инструкции культ-организатора....у нас сейчас все худ.руки в структурных подразделениях переименованы в куль.организаторы?


Завтра на работе посмотрю. На культорганизатора вроде была инструкция, вот на специалистов по жанрам творчества нет.

----------


## Наташкин

> Если бы я своему аккомпаниатору такую инструкцию дала бы, он бы в первый же день наверное сбежал


Просто у нас должностные разрабатываются именные, придет другой человек, под него разработают, и уберут лишние пункты, оставят стандартные.
*Алла и Александр*, 
*Гульнур*, девочки, отправила в личку

----------


## любимовка

форумчане,у кого в дк работают клубные объединения патриотической направленности?если не трудно ,скиньте наработки(планы) (можно в личку olechka_shef@mail.ru заранее спасибо)))

----------


## Гульнур

> Просто у нас должностные разрабатываются именные, придет другой человек, под него разработают, и уберут лишние пункты, оставят стандартные.
> *Алла и Александр*, 
> *Гульнур*, девочки, отправила в личку


Спасибо огромнейшее!!!! Получила
 :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Наташкин*, 

Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, огромная просьба ко всем, у кого есть страницы в Одноклассниках. Пожалуйста, проголосуйте за фото моей внучки Полиночки

----------


## Наташкин

> Пожалуйста, проголосуйте за фото моей внучки


Алла, а какое фото их 5

Алла, нашла, проголосовала

----------


## вера денисенко

*Наташкин*, Наташа,спасибо огромное всё получила)))) только вот инструкции для руководителя кружка не нашла....знаете я сегодня уже вечером видела своего худ.рука....и как-то во время разговора...и здесь выясняется  то что она оказывается знает что она должна делать...я так поняла просто ей так  было  удобно...что я всё на себе "тащила"....

----------


## вера денисенко

> проголосуйте за фото моей внучки


я проголосовала за все))))мне очень понравилась твоя внучка Аллочка!!! я тоже такую хочу))))

----------


## Гульнур

Я тоже проголосовала. И еще я тебе Алла дружбу предложила в одноклассниках.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Гульнур*, 
*вера денисенко*, 
*Наташкин*, 

Девочки, спасибо большое!

----------


## Наташкин

*Гульнур*, заходи ко мне http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/458503011542

----------


## Гульнур

> *Гульнур*, заходи ко мне http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/458503011542


Ой, я нечаянно с дочкиного сайта тебе дружбу отправила, а потом уже со своего. Эльза Хасанова - не принимай

----------


## Наташкин

> Эльза Хасанова - не принимай


Да, я уж приняла, ничего страшного, пусть будет.

----------


## Рамоновна

> .кто-нибудь проводит такие семинары у себя в ДК? поделитесь опытом...буду очень признательна и благодарна)))


Я провожу ежемесячно, уже 10 лет. Почти каждый семинар содержит: изучение новой документации, вопросы подготовки к районным мероприятиям, Школа творчества(мастер-класс по ДПИ) или Школа мастерства(формы проведения мероприятий, деловые игры, и т.п.) К каждому семинару готовим выставку метод. литературы, сценарии на раздачу, а также собираем текущие документы: отчеты, планы, журналы на проверку, и т.д.)

----------


## Наташкин

> К каждому семинару готовим выставку метод. литературы, сценарии на раздачу, а также собираем текущие документы: отчеты, планы, журналы на проверку, и т.д.)


У нас этим методический центр занимается.

*Рамоновна*, 



> сценарии на раздачу


вы их раздаёте, или продаёте?

----------


## Рамоновна

> вы их раздаёте, или продаёте?


когда как

----------


## вера денисенко

*Рамоновна*, Ирочка,а не поделитесь деловыми играми. Буду очень признательна и благодарна.

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки такой вот вопрос в ходит ли в должностные инструкции директора вести какой либо кружок или на него должна отдельно идти доплата т.е например 0,5 или  хотя бы 0,25 ставки выделены?

----------


## вера денисенко

*Алла и Александр*, Аллочка как у тебя дела? Что-то ты молчишь,у тебя всё нормально? Как-то не хватает твоего общения)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Аллочка как у тебя дела? Что-то ты молчишь,у тебя всё нормально? Как-то не хватает твоего общения)))


Верочка, да я все в делах. Работа, подготовка к сессии. Поэтому как-то не очень получается общаться. 
А так у меня все нормально. Спасибо большое, что беспокоишься. Очень приятно ощущать, что ты нужна.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Работа, подготовка к сессии.


как я хочу тоже на сессию)))) удачи))))



> что ты нужна.


очень даже)))

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> в ходит ли в должностные инструкции директора вести какой либо кружок


У нас не входит. Я являюсь директором+0,5 ставки хореографа.

----------


## Рамоновна

> в ходит ли в должностные инструкции директора вести какой либо кружок


Нет. Должность директора по приказу минкультуры (сентябрь 2011г) вообще не является ТВОРЧЕСКОЙ

----------


## elenka260191

девочки отзовитесь срочнно!!!!!! кто работает в клубах при военных частх. пожалуйста откликнеесь. очень нужна помощь . я тут новичок не очень в сайте разбираюсь....

----------


## Наташкин

> Мы такое не проводим,


вчера только написала, а сегодня узнаю, что нужно делать, значит будем учиться и такие мероприятия проводить




> здесь следующие файлы: беседа на тему сл.письменности, сценарий и презентация игры поле чудес. Удачи)))


Спасибо, Оля, надеюсь пригодиться.

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки...я наверное точно не руководитель....и как дальше и что делать даже не знаю.....сегодня попыталась поговорить с худруком насчёт её должностных обязанностей....на что она мне сказала"Что я всё должна делать?!"....получается что оказывается я ничего не делаю....всё видимо само делается....так всё надоело....правда....другая руководитель кружка,в место того чтобы хоть что-то делать сидит в библиотеке...составляет компанию библиотекарям....вчера ей сделала замечание что надо находиться на своём рабочем месте и заполнить наконец-то журнал....она как начала орать на меня на весь коридор "Вы всех достали всем уже мозг вынесли"....я в таком бардаке никогда не работала....и видимо не смогу....

----------


## Zabanka

Вера! Что это с тобой! А ну прекращай хандрить! Пора начинать стучать кулаком по столу! Не хотят работать, пиши все приказом.

----------


## Наташкин

> "Вы всех достали всем уже мозг вынесли"....я в таком бардаке никогда не работала.


Вера, а ты попробуй повести беседу вместе с начальником ОК, объясни ситуацию, пусть он к вам приедет и что тогда они тебе на это скажут. А вообще у вас есть какие-то проверки, аттестация наконец?




> сегодня попыталась поговорить с худруком насчёт её должностных обязанностей....на что она мне сказала"Что я всё должна делать?!"


Да гони ты их в шею, одну уволишь смутьянку, другие за ум возьмутся.
Если ты одна готовишь мероприятие, ты тогда ничего не потеряешь, если кого-то уволишь.

----------


## вера денисенко

> если кого-то уволишь.


дело в том что худ.рук она хореограф....а где брать хореографа? мы на голых ставках сидим...у меня свой театральный коллектив...у неё свой танцевальный....короче тупик....

----------


## вера денисенко

> А ну прекращай хандрить!


спасибо за поддержку)))

----------


## Наташкин

> короче тупик....


Вера, значит кто-то из них хотел быть директором, и поэтому себя сейчас так ведут, хотят чтоб ты сама ушла. А ты держись, они все-равно сломаются или уйдут или будут работать.  У нас такая же была ситуация 10 лет назад, когда пришел новый директор, вообще со стороны, и худрук бывший всё делала для того чтобы кровушку попить, но  не выдержала и ушла. А сейчас она работает не 0,5 ставки руководителем народного коллектива, т.к  звание она получала с коллективом, и знаешь до сих пор обиду и злобу держит, и постоянно идет на конфликт, и теперь мне это всё достается как худруку выслушивать и терпеть, а вот директор умывает руки, раз они мои подчиненные вот сама и с ними разбираюсь. 
Вот посмотри какие разные ситуации, и тоже если выгнать коллектив потеряем, они уже 20 лет с ней работают. А в принципе, есть альтернатива мы уже думали об этом, увольняем и если коллектив будет работать с другим чел. то прекрасно, а если нет то можно это звание "народный" передать другому более успешному коллективу, написав письмо в администрацию, и затем в министерство. 
Мы уже так один коллектив заменили.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, кто-нибудь писал характеристику на студента-практиканта? И анализ мероприятия ?

----------


## вера денисенко

> если коллектив будет работать с другим чел. то прекрасно,


будет обязательно))) может уйдут 1-2 человека....когда я уволила горе- аккомпаниатор....сначала была обида...кто-то не ходил на репетиции....но прошло время и вернулись....зато теперь пока всё нормально))))

----------


## Натник

> Девочки, кто-нибудь писал характеристику на студента-практиканта? И анализ мероприятия ?


я в том году....правда ничего уже не помню.. :Blink:

----------


## Elen2

Добрый день, времени катострофически не хватает.сегодня таки решила устроить себе выходной.



> на как начала орать на меня на весь коридор "Вы всех достали всем уже мозг вынесли"....я в таком бардаке никогда не работала....и видимо не смогу....


Верочка, это не только у тебя такое.Только   у меня некоторые в след мне ненавидящие взгляды кидает.Да Бог с ними.




> Пора начинать стучать кулаком по столу!


Ага, рыкнула пару раз, вынесла выговор одному раздолбаю,стали бояться. Но не такой реакции ждешь от сотрудников.




> Да гони ты их в шею, одну уволишь смутьянку, другие за ум возьмутся.


Наташа, одну уволила,на какое -то время затаились,но вижу опять расслабляются.В детском саду было легче.

----------


## Гульнур

*Elen2*, 
Елена, хотела посмотреть ваши танцы в вашей мастерской, но там голубые полоски с английской надписью. Что надо сделать, чтобы они открылись?

----------


## Наташкин

*Гульнур*, кажется нужно просто писать в этой теме.

----------


## вера денисенко

> В детском саду было легче.


мне тоже в школе было легче....

----------


## любимовка

Доброго всем времени суток!уважаемые форумчане,поделитесь образцами паспортов самодеятельных коллективов.расскажи кто как заполняет(какая форма заполнения,какие графы и тд)

----------


## Скибыч

> паспортов самодеятельных коллективов. форма заполнения,


в документах образец

----------


## вера денисенко

а я сегодня участвовала в двух районных конкурсах....вот устала...никогда не думала что такое может быть...завтра по подробнее напишу...а сейчас пойду спать...не могла к вам не забежать в беседку))) У нас ВЕСНА!!! и Почти лето + 20 сегодня!!!! Как же здорово когда тепло))))

----------


## Elen2

> Elen2, 
> Елена, хотела посмотреть ваши танцы в вашей мастерской, но там голубые полоски с английской надписью. Что надо сделать, чтобы они открылись?


Написать ,что-то в теме и все откроется.




> мне тоже в школе было легче....


Педагоги  сами по-себе более дисциплинированные.И самое трудно ,что всякий левый начальник,считает, что все знает лучше,чем я и мой худрук.Иногда даются такие тупые  указания.Спорить перестала,но молча делаю по-своему.Самое главное,что скажут и забудут чаще всего.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Самое главное,что скажут и забудут чаще всего.


это точно....сама уже убедилась))) и хорошо что забывают))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

Здравствуйте, девчонки!  А я на курсах повышения квалификации была 5 дней. "Вумная" стала, аж жуть. Надеялись, что насчет "Дорожной карты" что-то конкретное расскажут, а они сами толком ничего не знают. Только общие толкования. Повышение численности посещаемости прокомментировали так  - "до 2015 года доработаем, а в 2016 мало кто из нас работать будет"  Вот такие нерадостные прогнозы. Но мы ж оптимисты? Так что - где наша не пропадала. :Yes4:

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> Здравствуйте, девчонки!  А я на курсах повышения квалификации была 5 дней. "Вумная" стала, аж жуть. Надеялись, что насчет "Дорожной карты" что-то конкретное расскажут, а они сами толком ничего не знают. Только общие толкования. Повышение численности посещаемости прокомментировали так  - "до 2015 года доработаем, а в 2016 мало кто из нас работать будет"  Вот такие нерадостные прогнозы. Но мы ж оптимисты? Так что - где наша не пропадала.


И что,интересно,нас ждёт в 2016 году?
С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## вокся

Хнык.... Я хочу в отпуск...
Я стойкий оловянный солдатик, конечно.... Но я безумно хочу в отпуск. В роуминг.   Скорей бы доползти на пузе до Берлина...А потом до страны Детства... 
Хнык...Я хочу в отпуск...хотя бы за 2012 год....

----------


## Наташкин

> Скорей бы доползти на пузе до Берлина...А потом до страны Детства...


 :Taunt: 
Тоже самое только ещё 2 республиканских мероприятия, День семьи,  День села и района, а там отпуск. 
 А сегодня и завтра у нас выходной... даже странно, но классно.
Коллеги с ПРАЗДНИКОМ! Проведите его в семье.

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане! Я к вам из ветки по организации праздников. И я к вам с просьбой!!!


Прошу помощи в голосовании за мою дочь-участницу конкурса Мисс Русское Радио. Участница Савинцева Дарина №5. Это моя дочь, нам важен каждый ваш голос. Если не трудно- поддержите! 
Конкурс МИСС РУССКОЕ РАДИО! Стартовало интернет голосование
http://www.leader-sochi.ru/miss_2013.htm
Принимаем активное участие за самую красивую модель!
[IMG]http://*********net/3547091m.jpg[/IMG]
При голосовании картинка выглядит так
[IMG]http://*********net/3544943m.png[/IMG]
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Проголосовал, удачи.
С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Наташкин

Привет, коллеги  я себе сделала очередной отпуск, не запланированный. Всю зиму прокаталась на коньках. а сейчас решила встать на ролики. И всё откаталась. рухнула и сломала правую руку, со смещение костей и осколками. теперь переживаю за работу, 9 митинг, хорошо.что всё уже сделано только репетиции. Вот теперь буду как настоящий солдат  :Grin:  ещё голову перемотать и в бой.

----------


## Натник

Бедняжка!!! это плохо....а как же ты печатаешь??? левой что ль?

----------


## Наташкин

> Бедняжка!!! это плохо....а как же ты печатаешь??? левой что ль?


да. левой и долго. Сегодня ходила на репетицию, работала, не могу бросить в такое ответственное время.

----------


## любимовка

> Сегодня ходила на репетицию, работала,


   я тоже была на репетиции,только вот звукооператор наш обещал и не пришел.обидно что есть такие не ответственные товарищи в наших рядах

----------


## Наташкин

> только вот звукооператор наш обещал и не пришел.обидно что есть такие не ответственные товарищи в наших рядах


Ну,как так можно, он ведь должен понимать, что от него зависит вся работа. У  нас без звукооператора. всё полетит, в этом году  почти весь митинг записали, всю театрализацию. т.к на улице проблема  с живым звуком.

----------


## Elen2

доброе утро!



> И всё откаталась. рухнула и сломала правую руку, со смещение костей и осколками. теперь переживаю за работу


Наташенька, не переживай.Главное побыстрее лечи свою руку.А работа не волк.....




> только вот звукооператор наш обещал и не пришел


Толку ,что мой пришел....Посидел,поклацал ,ничего не сделал и ...ушел.если не подберет на вечер 9-го  музыку для вечерней дискотеки,я его просто ........Не смогла подобрать слово.И ведь парень не плохой ,но такой пофигист и безраличный, что противно смотреть.

----------


## любимовка

> И ведь парень не плохой ,но такой пофигист и безраличный, что противно смотреть.


   хороший человек - это не профессия.в подготовке к 9 мая есть еще одна сторона- этическая.ведь тех кто завоевал нам Победу с каждым годом всё меньше и меньше .И надо отдать им дань.Что можем мы?Доставить людям маленькую радость своим концертом.И хочется что бы всё было на самом высшем уровне,что бы не было никаких заминок,даже самых мизерных косяков.А что бы это воплотилось в жизнь, нужна слаженная команда, "болеющая" одной "болезнью". возможно ли это ,когда есть такие неответственные люди?Думаю что НЕТ.Жаль,очень жаль(((

----------


## вокся

> только вот звукооператор наш обещал и не пришел.





> У  нас без звукооператора. всё полетит


Ой... А вот у нас звукарь - всем звукарям звукарь... Нарадоваться на него не можем) Уж если делать, то не на 100%. А на все 500. Спорим с ним часто... Он не до конца понимает суть и специфику учреждения культуры, но талантище такой... ответсвенность... Уж взялся - так выжмет всё из всех)
Хоть где-то же должно быть хорошо)))

----------


## Elen2

> А что бы это воплотилось в жизнь, нужна слаженная команда, "болеющая" одной "болезнью".


Согласна.Только молодежь за нашу культурную зарплату не хочет работать.



> Что можем мы?Доставить людям маленькую радость своим концертом


Концерт  вроде бы готов,а вот вечерняя дискотека для горожан....А это ,как минимум музыки нужно  на 3 часа.

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки всех-всех с наступающим праздником С Днём победы!!! Наташенька,выздоравливай!

----------


## вокся

Фууууух.... С одним концертом отстрелялись)
Теперь бы митинг... С этой новой акцией "Бессмертный полк"... Боязно. А потом бы еще вечерний концерт отработать, дискотеку... Но мы же с вами и не такие города брали?)))
Удачи всем на завтрашний день!!!! :Victory:

----------


## Рамоновна

Я в родном поселке отстрелялась. Завтра в район- всего 2 номера. ХА!
Представляете, в конце концерта во время хоровода девочка задевает баннер, тянет его  и он .....ПАДАЕТ!!! С гвоздей слетел шнур. Хорошо, что баннер небольшой- 2 х 3м, полотна остались на месте... ШО-О-О-к!!! Сорвалась на ребенке. Стыдно. Попрошу прощения... Но во время концерта я  Н Е   У П Р А В Л Я Е М А Я.... И это не исправить. 13 лет не исправляется... Выпила (3 дня рожнения в коллективе накопилось) Все равно стыдно.

----------


## талант

Позвольте с вами познакомиться. Я из Украинской беседки пришла просить помощи. Поддержите мой фильм пожалуйста...
    Ви можете перейти по посиланню http://pedpresa.com.ua/vote4/page/5/

    наш ДНЗ - конкурсант 42

    дякуємо за підтримку

----------


## lihovcovaty

1.6. До свиданья, детский сад! (плюс, минус, текст) 
(Сл. Е. Пашкова, муз. Н. Воробьева.)   если можно на почту,  с благодарностью Татьяна.   lihovcovaty@ mail.ru

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки я 8 отстрелялась))) с начало митинг у мемориала,затем концерт в СДК у нас на одной территории СДК и памятник.Но тоже не прошло  спокойно....перед началом митинга замкнул и задымился  удлинитель..зауч побежала бегом в школу она тоже рядом в 10 метрах...принесла другой... ох...как же было страшно...но обстановка нагнеталась от присутствия зам.главы администрации...очень не приятная дама...у неё очень тяжёлая энергетика...хорошо что опоздал директор и пока мы его ждали поменяли удлинитель....но всё равно это осталось не не замеченным....потом всех пригласили на праздничный концерт...было тяжело вести...всё время боялась как бы ещё что не случилось во время концерта,но слава богу концерт прошёл на одном дыхании...

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Вера, главное что само мероприятие прошло нормально. А о заме главы, советую, просто не надо думать во время мероприятия иначе обязательно на чём-нибудь проколитесь:чувства страха проникнут вонутрь в подсознание и тогда оно  будет неосознанно руководить вашими действиями, просто делайте свою работу и желательно даже не смотреть на представителя, потомучто любая мимика которая будет у него, может вами неправильно оценена а мозг раздует ещё больше и это волнение обязательно передастся на ваше действие, появится мондраж и т.д. С лучай с удленителем был аналогичный, только он не загорелся а просто отошёл контакт. Переноска была школьная, а она у них вся была покоцена и забинтована. как раненный в госпитале во время войны, хорошо с сабой был всегда набор инструментов, быстро устронили.  С тех пор закупили свой удлинитель на катушке и на своих мероприятиях пользуемся только ей. И вообще смотрите на всё проще. Желаю удачи.
С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## любимовка

> Вера, главное что само мероприятие прошло нормально. А о заме главы, советую, просто не надо думать во время мероприятия иначе обязательно на чём-нибудь проколитесь:чувства страха проникнут вонутрь в подсознание и тогда оно  будет неосознанно руководить вашими действиями, просто делайте свою работу и желательно даже не смотреть на представителя, потомучто любая мимика которая будет у него, может вами неправильно оценена а мозг раздует ещё больше и это волнение обязательно передастся на ваше действие, появится мондраж и т.д. .


может я немного самоуверенная,но не на замов,но и те что выше на концерте не обращаю внимание.Работаю на них так же как и на простого зрителя.недавно на концерте к 9 мая я играла роль школьной учительнице предвоенного выпускного класса и у меня в руках были цветы подаренные школьниками.когда наша сценка закончилась эти цветы так и остались у меня в руках.что с ними делать?и тут я поняла что администрация ветеранов то на концерт пригласила а вот никто не подумал подарить им по букету.после нашего выступления звучала песня в исполнении детского вокального коллектива "9 мая" и тут меня осенило-надо срочно идти и дарить цветы.(подходящий момент и режиссерский ход) кое кто из боязливых пробовал меня остановить и шептал что этот мой "поход" может мне грозить чуть ли не увольнением, ведь в зале сидят высокопоставленные лица.но я все же пошла.ведь разве  подаренный цветок ветерану это преступление?когда шла обратно,то случайно встретилась глазами с главой района.и я поняла что всё я сделала правильно.но даже и без его одобрительного кивка,я всё равно считаю что я поступила верно

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Я, работаю аккомпаниатором в двух ДК, так же сам пою. В одном ДК директор так боится всего: кто что скажет, можно ли, нельзя, всё старается делать по стандарту. Во втором ДК директор ко всему относится попроще и мы всё делаем так как мы хотим иногда отходя от всякого стандарта и любые мероприятия проходят в такой дружественной и не принуждённой обстановке что нравится самому и народу, и представителям. Так в этом случае, так и хочется как можно больше продлить празднечное настроение всем. У нас даже люди могут начать танцевать во время выступления артиста и все это воспринимают как нормальное явление, А в первом ДК, до того всё достаёт. что так и думаешь "скорей бы всё кончилось". Конечно понимаю, что всему обязательно нужна мера во всём. Относитесь ко всему попроще и к вам потянутся люди.
С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Наташкин

> Я, работаю аккомпаниатором в двух ДК, так же сам пою.


Владимир, а если мероприятия совпадают в один день как выкручиваетесь? Или под вас подстраиваются.

----------


## Скибыч

По поводу встречи делегации на семинар работников образования. (как-то в "скорой помощи" разговор шел). Встречали их в 8(!!!)  часов утра. На улице 6 градусов тепла...Столы с угощениями, ГАЗель с аппаратурой, дети в национальных костюмах...Из заявленных 40 машин от силы проехали штук 15. Остановились из них только 3. Одна сама по себе и еще две тормознули дети. (Министр только из окна проводил нас взглядом...)Оказывается им было руководством образования нашего района намеком сказано, что ждет сюрприз за 30 км до райцентра. Люди едут впервые в нашу сторону...30 км - это уже здесь или еще дальше? останавливаться или нет? многие проезжали мимо нас уже опаздывая на семинар...тем, кто остановился, конечно, немного попели. Такой несогласованности в действиях руководства я еще не встречал...Мы-то свою задачу выполнили - вовремя приготовились и ждали...Только "жданики" наши об этом и не знали...
*Тяжела и неказиста жизнь гастрольного артиста*

----------


## Рамоновна

> .Только "жданики" наши об этом и не знали...


жесть...

----------


## вокся

> жесть...


Полностью согласна...
Ненавижу такие....мероприятия... Уверена, не я одна... :Swoon2:

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> Владимир, а если мероприятия совпадают в один день как выкручиваетесь? Или под вас подстраиваются.


Директору 2 -го ДК приходится подстраивать мероприятия под меня (Я там работаю по совместительству). Всё проходит нормально, за исключения митингов  на 9 Мая т.к. они фактически проходят в одно время поэтому приоритет на сновной работе. Во втором ДК подбираем репертуар  под минуса, справляются без меня. Ну, а с концертом проблем нет. Т.к. во втором ДК митинги проводят в двух местах, на основной работе успеваем отработать концерт и еду во 2-е ДК. Вот так и крутимся, правда зарплата желает желать лучшего.
С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Elen2

Здравствуйте!



> задымился  удлинитель


Верочка,не только у тебя  задымился удлинитель.У меня колонка минут 15  хрипела,потом начала работать нормально. и никто не понял ,что это было.А сегодня вообще не включилась.Что делать ума не приложу.
А так прошло все хорошо.Но хуже всего ,что начальство угомониться не может. Впереди еще 2 конкурса Мисс и мини-мисс города,а они хотят  в июне еще Мистер города....Сил нет.Есть большое желание уволиться.Завтра буду писать письмо в мэрию(заранее знаю,что бесполезно) по поводу аппаратуры,но хуже всего ,что в туалете течь и как ее устранить я не знаю.Оказывается у нас с сантехниками города нет договора.




> На душе- светло..ГАРМОНИЯ...


 :Ok: 




> правда зарплата желает желать лучшего.


 :Aga:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Сил нет.Есть большое желание уволиться.З


почти тоже самое....



> Оказывается у нас с сантехниками города нет договора.


и у нас....и нет денег чтобы оплачивать эти услуги....вот как хочешь так и живи....



> Относитесь ко всему попроще и к вам потянутся люди.


просто вы не попали в перестройку...у нас сейчас как раз такой момент...вся администрация поменялась...кругом начальство тоже....и я тоже новый человек....вот все и присматриваются к друг другу....а митинг нашей даме зам главы не понравился....сказала что дети плохо поют....а всем жителям очень понравилось говорили тёплые слава....а с детьми репетировала руководитель хора музыкальной школы....ещё ругалась за то что начальная школа ( детки) с портфелями пошли цветочки  на памятник возлагать...венки то у нас дети в военной форме возлагали в эти сами из дома тюльпаны принесли и со школы на митинг пришли...раньше никто такое замечание не делал....так что...вот...всё начальство самоутверждается...

----------


## Натник

> у нас дети в военной форме возлагали в эти сами из дома тюльпаны принесли и со школы на митинг пришли


 а у вас 9 мая учатся дети или вы митинг делаете не 9 мая?

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Всем доброй ночи! а я выхожу на работу из декретного отпуска поэтому к вам буду заходить все чаще. пока не знаю радоваться мне или плакать. но из методистов иду на худ.рука. поэтому вопросов буду задавать множество. ..

----------


## вера денисенко

> а у вас 9 мая учатся дети или вы митинг делаете не 9 мая?


у нас 9 мая выходной все едут в город на парад,мы делаем митинг и концерт 8 мая

----------


## Elen2

> и у нас....и нет денег чтобы оплачивать эти услуги....вот как хочешь так и живи....


Вера,как-то не очень верится,что совсем не выделяются деньги на ДК.




> так что...вот...всё начальство самоутверждается...


Вера,а на этих  просто постарайся не обращать внимание.

----------


## Elen2

> но из методистов иду на худ.рука.


Удачи.




> конце старушки забацают рэп, а молодежь- частушки?
> 
> Я про то?


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## v_irina

друзья, может и не по теме - но, как говорится, готовь сани летом))) Я уже озадачилась проведением фестиваля национальных культур, с трудом нашла эту тему на форуме, поделилась там своими наработками. Вдруг здесь есть такие же как я, кому нужен - вот ссылка на этот раздел со сценариями  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4653068

----------


## v_irina

> Дорогие коллеги, просто необходим срочный волшебный пендель: подошла очередная культурная олимпиада, где показываются команды всех районов области. Одна из номинаций - Театрализованное представление на тему: «И стар, и млад культуре рад»


а ведь не так давно не помню в каком разделе (я хоть на форуме уже не в первый раз, а все равно здесь плутаю) девушка выкладывала видео с визиткой своего ДК...очень интересно! Покопайтесь на сайте, вдруг найдете!

----------


## tamada023

Коллеги, здравствуйте! Очень нуждаюсь в советах профессионалов работающих с детьми в фольклорном направлении. Буду рада общению. Можно  по почте irasyzran@yandex.ru

----------


## Zabanka

> Коллеги, здравствуйте! Очень нуждаюсь в советах профессионалов работающих с детьми в фольклорном направлении. Буду рада общению. Можно  по почте irasyzran@yandex.ru


Привет) А что именно вас интересует?

----------


## v_irina

> Взяла и эту мысль на вооружение. Пендель получен по назначению и вовремя, появились признаки мыслительного процесса. Рамоновна, СПАСИБО!!!!


а вообще посмотрите тему "День культработника" Вот там обсуждались визитки культработников и т.п.

----------


## v_irina

> Коллеги, здравствуйте! Очень нуждаюсь в советах профессионалов работающих с детьми в фольклорном направлении. Буду рада общению. Можно  по почте irasyzran@yandex.ru


на форуме есть раздел "Фольклорные праздники" http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=251

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Всех участников конкурса, зрителей и ценителей хореографии приглашаем

на церемонию оглашения результатов  IV онлайн конкурса хореографических постановок
"IN-KU AMAZING DANCE" "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013" и вручения призов.*

 *РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ ЗДЕСЬ!*

----------


## Натник

Ирина Викторовна, ну у меня опять вопрос к вам...(для тех, кто на бронепоезде)..

скачала с вашего сайта Правила проведения мероприятия...
 у меня пару вопросов по этому пункту
"не проводить Мероприятия после 23.00 часов,  за исключением случаев,  когда они  проводятся  в отдельно стоящих зданиях или местах, удаленных от жилых домов, согласно санитарным нормам или по разрешению органов местного самоуправления и согласованию с органами охраны правопорядка;"

 органы местного самоуправления (собрание депутатов) может каким то документом разрешить проведение мероприятий после 23-00, если это не противоречит правилам СанПина (у меня ДК находится в таком месте,где ближайший жилой дом находится на расстоянии 100 м, вокруг нас в основном организации)?  И этот документ надо обязательно согласовывать с органами охраны правопорядка или достаточно поставить их в известность? 

(я за дискотеку все пекусь, негде нашей молодежи (которая уже после 16-ти) общаться, как быть, как поступить....)

----------


## Рамоновна

> согласовывать с органами охраны правопорядка


Согласовывает тот, кто получает выручку от дискотеки (поселение или отдел культуры, или клубная система, или сам ДК)

----------


## tamada023

Сейчас интересуют игровые фольклорные зарисовки и фольклорные сказки.

----------


## tamada023

> Привет) А что именно вас интересует?


Сейчас интересуют игровые фольклорные зарисовки и фольклорные сказки.

----------


## Lena65

Девочки, добрый вечер! Скажите пожалуйста, а у кого какие суммы на выдачу суточных при командировании сотрудников и участников клубных формирований?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Lena65*, у нас суточные выдаются ТОЛЬКО при настоящих командировках, исчисляемых полными сутками. При поездках участникам х/с выделяются *деньги на питание*-100р

----------


## Lena65

*Рамоновна*,  хорошо! какой размер суточных при, как Вы говорите - настоящих командировках? У нас сотрудники - 300 руб. Участники х/с - 200 руб. Я к тому, кто нибудь повышает размер суточных и питания на детей из средств спец.счёта?

----------


## Зарница

На наших дверях такая картинка тоже не лишняя.Давно не была на работе (в декрете сижу) - вышла на день и ужаснулась!!!!Что творится - кошмар, как из этого выкручиваться - никому не известно. И самое страшное, как я поняла, хоть и к 2018 году з/п повыситься - но к лучшему это не приведет!!!Каким образом ежегодно повышать з/п?, мы уже сегодня сделали все по максимуму:кого сократить, кого на 0,75 ставки..., а результата нужного все равно не добиться!Кого можно убрать, если по штатному 2 специалиста и 2 тех.персонала, в реальности специалисты совмещают тех.персонал, итого - 2 человека?????Что делать?Как работать?Колличество работников сокращается - качество работы страдать не должно. И как быть?А если 1 человек на больничный уйдет - все, хана, полколлектива нет!Дурдом какой то!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Lena65*, 

Размеры возмещения расходов, связанные со служебными командировками на территории России, работникам организаций, финансируемых за счет средств федерального бюджета, установлены одноименным постановлением Правительства РФ от 2 октября 2002 г. № 729. Согласно указанному документу, норма суточных составляет 100 руб. за каждый день нахождения в командировке. Вместе с тем трудовое законодательство предоставляет организациям, в том числе и бюджетным учреждениям, право самостоятельно устанавливать порядок и размеры возмещения командировочных расходов сотрудников, закрепляя это в коллективном договоре или локальном акте учреждения. Таким образом, бюджетное учреждение вправе установить размер суточных и при командировках за счет бюджета в сумме 500 руб. Правда, в этом случае «сверхнормативные» суточные можно возместить либо за счет экономии средств, выделенных из федерального бюджета на содержание учреждения, либо за счет внебюджетных средств

----------


## Рамоновна

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137155

*ВСЕ ВОПРОСЫ НОВОЙ ЗАРПЛАТЫ ОБСУЖДАЮТСЯ ЗДЕСЬ!!!*

----------


## Наташкин

*Рамоновна*, Ирина, спасибо, что направляешь в нужное место.

----------


## Наташкин

*Рамоновна*, Ирина здорово, попробую убедить оргкомитет. 
*Леди N*,  *вокся*, девочки и вам спасибо, извилины расшевелились. :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

Прошу отметиться в соответствующей теме *сценариями* или *рассказами* о *мероприятии* всех, кто проводил в этом году 1 июня.
Всем откликнувшимся - спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## вокся

> а  где то об этом уже написано, что то я от жизни отстаю...


 Глава правительства Дмитрий Медведев на встрече с Советом Федерации еще в сентябре поддержал идею Валентины Матвиенко о том, чтобы 2014 год объявить годом культуры в России для всех регионов.
 По словам премьер-министра, такой год может быть успешным.
     «Идея провести в 2014 году год культуры мне не представляется абсурдной, наоборот, чтобы был полноценный год, нужен не просто какой-то лозунг, а именно набор мероприятий, которые сопровождаются деньгами, причем деньгами, которые проникают во все поры - не столичные театры, которые и без нас обойдутся, а именно во все поры муниципалитетов, провинциальных городов», - сказал Медведев.

Нашим начальникам об этом сказали на коллегии в марте.  Мы уже планы пишем)))

----------


## Натник

> которые проникают во все поры - не столичные театры, которые и без нас обойдутся, а именно во все поры муниципалитетов, провинциальных городов»


ну будем надеяться...спасибо Оксана...




> Мы уже планы пишем)))


какого рода планы? на 14 год или вы что то еще пишите?поделись.. :Yes4:

----------


## Наташкин

> не сталкивалась с такой аббревиатурой...))) Знаю только ИХМО)


Вот и я том,  :Grin:

----------


## вокся

> какого рода планы?


Сейчас разрабатываем концепцию празднования Года культуры. Новые фестивали и конкурсы придумываем (хотя они, конечно, старые, просто новые название придумываем и слегка меняем суть), ломаем голову как правильно и максимально раскрутить спонсоров, меценатов и благотворителей.  Ну, и естественно, уже задумываемся как отметить День работников культуры. Обычно на самих себя не остается ни времени, ни сил. Поэтому как-то надо умудриться хотя бы в 2014 году сделать для себя самый настоящий праздник.  Ну как-то так. 
Пока всё в стадии обсуждения, предложений. Скажем так - мозговой штурм, когда принимаются абсолютно все, даже самые бредовые идеи.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем доброго времени суток!
А я вчера диплом получила! 
[IMG]http://*********org/3723345m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наташкин

> А я вчера диплом получила!


Поздравляю!!! Поляну накрывай.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, Самое время требовать повышения зарплаты!!!! Мои поздравления!

----------


## Гульнур

[QUOTE=Алла и Александр;4668427]Всем доброго времени суток!
А я вчера диплом получила! 

Алла, поздравляю! :Ok:  Возможно мы доживем до той поры, когда диплом и образование в культуре будут иметь решающее значение в начислении зарплаты! Если уж 2014 год будет годом культуры - думаю точно доживем :Aga:

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Поздравляю наших "дипломантов" и "олимпиадцов", всех благ и больших творческих успехов во всём. С уважением, Владимир.  :Ok:   :062:   :Aleksey 01:

----------


## Elen2

> А я вчера диплом получила!


Аллочка, не видно  за  что диплом ,но поздравляю :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> А я вчера диплом получила!


Аллочка,ПОЗДРВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ!!!!!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!Девочки всем привет!!!!Извините что пропала было очень много мероприятий....после которых вот пришлось пойти на больничный....сейчас лечусь....сейчас уже заканчиваются мероприятий...лагерь подходит к концу сегодня  9 классам уже вручили аттестаты ,осталось 23 закрытие лагеря.24 вручение аттестатов в 11 классе и 28 день молодёжи...и в отпуск...

----------


## Леди N

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> А я вчера диплом получила! 
> [IMG]http://*********org/3723345m.jpg[/IMG]


примите поздравления!! а диплом- то ко всему ещё и красный?? ))))))

----------


## Elen2

Доброе утро.Дожили до лета,заканчиваются последние запланированные мероприятия и я начала оформлять вестибюль ДК(он у меня огромный),он до меня просто голым был,ни одной картинки,цветочка......Боковая стена оформляется,там будут фотки наших мероприятий и уголок отдыха,это я пракически уже завершила.А вот центральная стена,где должны по-идее быть фотки сотрудников,что-то о ДК  пустая и самое главное ни одной мысли. :Blush2: Я уверена,что те ,кто давно работает,уже оформили  ее.Помогите советом,а лучше фото.

----------


## вокся

> осталось 23 закрытие лагеря.24 вручение аттестатов в 11 классе и 28 день молодёжи...и в отпуск...


Сегодня еще один выпускной, завтра прием выпускников-отличников у Главы района, 28  едем в соседний район на День молодежи (конь не валялся....), 30 у нас День молодежи, еще 2 недели о.и. председателя комитета - И ОТПУСК!!!!!!!!!! Давно куплены билеты на Сахалин))))) Моя мечта с самого раннего детства) Мечты могут сбываться и без Газпрома)))))

----------


## Я&нина

Здравствуйте, хотела посоветоваться.. поступаю на режиссуру театрализованных представлений и праздников, на творческом испытании нужно прочитать отрывок, басню, прозу, растерялась.. что взять? чем удивить?

----------


## Гульнур

Не знаю как другие, но я брала прозу. небольшой отрывок юмористического рассказа.

----------


## Натник

> Не знаю как другие, но я брала прозу. небольшой отрывок юмористического рассказа.


 а я басню...правда уже не помню какую... :Grin:

----------


## Elen2

Добрый вечер,девочки и мальчики.
Очень понравился отрывок Бала на воде в Душаново.Не могу не показать.
Распорядитель - гусар просто умница.

----------


## вокся

Здорово! Оказывается, не так страшен черт))) Можно и самим танцевать, как при царях)))

----------


## Натник

> Оказывается, не так страшен черт))) Можно и самим танцевать, как при царях)))


мне тоже понравилось! надо своему хореографу показать :Grin: Спасибо Лена!

----------


## Леди N

[QUOTE=Elen2;4680387]Добрый вечер,девочки и мальчики.
Очень понравился отрывок Бала на воде в Душаново.Не могу не показать.
Распорядитель - гусар просто умница.]

ЭЛЕН, спасибо за доставленное удовольствие! Здорово! Очень праздничный праздник!! Обязательно попробую сделать нечто подобное на ближайшем Дне Деревни!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Уважаемые коллеги! Приглашаю всех желающих "отметиться" в теме
День любви, семьи и верности!!!!!!!!!!!
Если же вы считаете свой сценарий недостойным нашего внимания, 
можете рассказать про какую-нибудь "фишку" вашего праздника.*

----------


## Рамоновна

Уважаемые коллеги!

В целях оптимизации нашего раздела 
произошло объединение или перемещение некоторых тем. 
НИЧЕГО не удалялось!

----------


## Рамоновна

Изменилась карта нашего раздела. Она будет выглядеть так:

----------


## Elen2

> Изменилась карта нашего раздела. Она будет выглядеть так:


Спасибо,все ясно  и понятно.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Лично мне кажется, что так будет намного удобней ориентироваться. С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Рамоновна

Оптимизация раздела завершена! 
Спасибо за помощь нашей Марине Админовне!!!


*СОДЕРЖАНИЕ РАЗДЕЛОВ:*

*КЛУБНАЯ БЕСЕДКА*

Беседка культработников - 2 
САЙТ учреждения - создаем сами 
Отчеты о проведенных мероприятиях. ФОТО и ВИДЕО. 
Фестивали. Смотры. Конкурсы. 
Новая зарплата 
Поздравительная тема 
Работа летних площадок 
Учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться!!! 
"Волшебный пинок" или идеи, которые могут помочь в работе 
Кто мы и откуда? 
РАО, что за зверь? 
Названия программ 
ДОМ-2 
Предложения по обновлению раздела
 Для работников СУЗов и ВУЗов 

*СРОЧНАЯ ПОМОЩЬ КЛУБНОМУ РАБОТНИКУ*

Скорая помощь 
Полезные ссылки 
Важно: Ищу сценарий!!!! 
Как загрузить фото на форум. 

*ДОКУМЕНТАЦИЯ И ПЛАНИРОВАНИЕ*

Программы. Проекты. Гранты. 
Учебная и методическая литература. 
Календарно-тематическое планирование 
Положения о конкурсах, фестивалях, праздниках 
Документы, регламентирующие деятельность 
 Штаты. Кадры. Зарплаты. 
 Платные услуги 
Автономные учреждения культуры 
Аттестация. Лицензирование деятельности 
Киноклубы при ДК 
Педагогический стаж 
 Все о приказах. Какие? Как их писать и зачем? 
Разработки открытых занятий и просто занятий 
 ФЗ № 83 
 Экологическая документация 
Отчёт о выполнении муниципального задания 
Планирование работы выездного автоклуба. 
Закон о персональных данных 
Награды культпросветработникам 

*ОФОРМИТЕЛЬСКИЙ ПРАКТИКУМ*

Выставки, декоративно-прикладное творчество 
Полиграфия и презентации 
Оформление сцены 
Русская деревня 

*СЦЕНАРИИ И ПРОГРАММЫ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ*

СПЕКТАКЛИ, СЦЕНКИ, КОНФЕРАНС

Любительские театры 
Пьесы которые уже ставились коллективом 
Сценки на разную тематику для любого праздника 
Конферанс. Художественное чтение. 
Театральный грим 
Библиотека пьес Александра Чупина. 
Музыкальные спектакли Центра Детского Т& 
Как Кот воеводою был 
Сценарий с обитателями птичьего двора 
В гостях у трех поросят.Детский праздник 
Три поросенка и волк-школьный театра"Пет&

КАЛЕНДАРНЫЕ ПРАЗДНИКИ

День Семьи,Любви и Верности. Семейные праздники. 
 24 августа-День Незалежності України 
1 июня-День защиты детей 
9 мая. День Победы 
1 мая. День труда 
День славянской культуры и письменности 
12 июня-День России.4 ноября-День народного единства 
8 марта или 23+8 
23 февраля. Праздник для пап 
Сталинградская битва 
1 октября-День пожилого человека. Мероприятия для старшего поколения 
15 февраля-День вывода советских войск из Афганистана 
9 декабря-День героев Отечества 
 Новый год и Рождество 
День молодежи 
 День Матери 
Сценарный винегрет 
1 сентября 
Праздник осени 
1 апреля! 
 16 ноября-День толерантности 
30 сентября-День усыновителея в Украине 
14 февраля-День влюбленных 
22 августа-День государственного флага России 
2 апреля-Международный день детской книги 

ФОЛЬКЛОРНЫЕ И ПРАВОСЛАВНЫЕ ПРАЗДНИКИ

Праздник Ивана Купала 
Православные праздники 
Праздники народов севера. 
Фестиваль национальных культур 
Пасха 
ПРОВОДЫ ЗИМЫ (не Масленица!) 
Фестиваль русского чая 
Масленица. 
Осенины 
Ярмарка 
Казачество 
Праздник платка 
Фольклорный праздник "Дожинки" 
Фольклорный праздник "Зажинки" 
Праздник прилета птиц. Грачи 
Сабантуй 
Праздник русской частушки 
Фольклорные обряды 
Фольклорный материал 
Посиделки. 
Троица 

ЮБИЛЕИ

День /юбилей/ города, села, района и т.д. 
Юбилей творческого коллектива 
Юбилей детсада 
Юбилей Дома культуры, театра, филармонии 
Юбилей школы 
Юбилей начальника отдела культуры 
Тематические поздравления юбиляров 
День рождения колледжа 
ЖЗЛ - сценарии, посвященные годовщинам известных людей

ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ, СОЦИАЛЬНО ЗНАЧИМЫЕ И ДРУГИЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ

Турслёт 
Мероприятия для молодежи и студентов 
Творческие отчеты коллективов. Бенефисы. 
Театрализованные игры, концерты и праздники 
 Спортивные мероприятия 
ОТКРЫТИЯ объектов 
Праздник Нептуна 
Вечера кому за 30... Идеи, названия, сценарии. 
Областная культурная олимпиада 
Творческие вечера,литературные гостиные 
Игры и развлечения с залом 
Трагедия на Чернобыльской АЭС 
Торжественная встреча гостей 
Конкурсы красоты. Мисс... 
Имя ГОДА (имеется ввиду год учителя, год космонавтики…)
Детские праздники 
 Мероприятия экологической тематики 
Школьные мероприятия 
Здоровый образ жизни. Сценарии по СПИДу. 
Выборы. Вступление в должность 
Патриотическое воспитание 
Конкурсно-развлекательные мероприятия 
 Мероприятия для инвалидов /дети, взрослые/ 
Парады 
Танцы без правил 
Благотворительность. Общечеловечечкие ценности 
День местного самоуправления 
Презентация журнала о детях 
Мероприятия по толерантности 
Правила дорожного движения 
Весенняя неделя добра 
День призывника. 
Сборники сценариев 
Авторская песня 
Праздник топора 
День Республики 
"Школа безопасности" открытие 
Фешн-шоу 
Масштабные праздники на открытой местности 
Праздник Сахалинского лосося

*МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ШКАТУЛКА*

День Победы 
Песни для детей 
Ищу песню, музыку!!! 
Песенный репертуар вокальных коллективов ДК 
Новый год 
 Народные праздники. Фольклор 
Номера художественной самодеятельности 
Музыка для эстрадных танцевальных коллективов 
Лирическая музыка 
Музыкальные гостиные 

БИБЛИОТЕКА САЙТОВ С НОТАМИ

Библиотека сайтов с нотами 
Ноты для бандуры

----------


## Скибыч

> Оптимизация раздела завершена!


спасибо

----------


## Elen2

Доброе утро ,всем. Подскажите пожалуйста, через какое время начинаются проверки на предприятии?Я работаю 6-й месяц - это вторая проверка.Первая - в прошлом месяце проверяли охрану труда и документацию(Слава Богу ,все хорошо),сейчас идет инвентаризация.В сентябре обещают КРУ.Неужели не дается совершенно время (как ,например у предпринимателей 1 год),чтобы понять все и освоиться на новом месте.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Неужели не дается совершенно время (как ,например у предпринимателей 1 год),чтобы понять все и освоиться на новом месте.


Леночка, насколько я понимаю и знаю, то сроки  проверок устанавливаются для организации. И уже никого потом не интересует сколько там работает директор. В бюджетных организациях первые проверки допускаются через 2 года после создания учреждения. Если вашему учреждению более 2 лет, то все проверки проходят на законных основаниях.

А вот инвентаризация у вас что-то рано проводят... У нас обычно в октябре-ноябре.

----------


## Elen2

> А вот инвентаризация у вас что-то рано проводят... У нас обычно в октябре-ноябре


Аллочка,завтра последний день инвентаризации.Остались  2 подвала, где находится сборная сцена для улицы ,а во втором находится дюрасел. Дед Мороз (большой :Aga: ) и все новогоднее.Я не знаю, но хотят проверить и там. Пусть проверяют,домой я точно ничего не унесла,а вот прибавилось всего  ощутимо. Но я успела поставить на временное хранение.




> Если вашему учреждению более 2 лет, то все проверки проходят на законных основаниях.


спасибо ,поняла.

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,всем привет! Очень рада всех видеть! Я пошла в отпуск с последующим увольнением,скучаю по школе....с сентября снова выхожу в школу....спасибо всем за помощь))))

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> Девочки,всем привет! Очень рада всех видеть! Я пошла в отпуск с последующим увольнением,скучаю по школе....с сентября снова выхожу в школу....спасибо всем за помощь))))


Вера, счастливо отдохнуть. Думаю, что наш форум не покинешь? С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## вера денисенко

Спасибо! Я на этом форуме уже давно  в независимости от моих поисков творческой деятельности! Я ведь в культуре всего пол года была...

----------


## Elen2

Доброе утро. Я ушла в первый отпуск,который заработала в ДК.Проверка инвентаризация прошла отлично,все нормально,  все вещи на своих местах. Про  то ,что много всего за полгода добавилось уже говорила.Вот считаю дебилизмом  описывать  шкаф (правда он из полированной доски),который  мы сделали сами, или  камин,который я  приклеела к стене на мертво ,а картину ,которую я  к раздаточному окну прибила,чтобы закрыть безобразную дыру- это вообще смешно.У вас тоже  такие  детали описывают?Ая собираюсь оформлять по выходу из отпуска центральную стену в ДК,повешаю там портреты  наши ,их тоже  описывать?Удивило меня это...



> Я пошла в отпуск с последующим увольнением,скучаю по школе....с сентября снова выхожу в школу


Неожиданное решение, Верочка.Мне работы с детьми хватает и в ДК.Удачи .




> С каким?


По-видимому,с новой беседкой.

----------


## Гульнур

[QUOTE=Elen2;4690461]Доброе утро. Я ушла в первый отпуск,который заработала в ДК.Проверка инвентаризация прошла отлично,все нормально,  все вещи на своих местах. Про  то ,что много всего за полгода добавилось уже говорила.Вот считаю дебилизмом  описывать  шкаф (правда он из полированной доски),который  мы сделали сами, или  камин,который я  приклеела к стене на мертво ,а картину ,которую я  к раздаточному окну прибила,чтобы закрыть безобразную дыру- это вообще смешно.У вас тоже  такие  детали описывают?Ая собираюсь оформлять по выходу из отпуска центральную стену в ДК,повешаю там портреты  наши ,их тоже  описывать?Удивило меня это...

У нас до такого не доходит. По мере изношенности, всё сразу списывают.А картины, а тем более самодельные шкафы вообще на учет не ставят.  В этом плане значит у нас лучше обстановка

----------


## вера денисенко

*Elen2*, Леночка,хорошего отдыха! к сожалению у меня в ДК не хватало времени заниматься театром,я конечно ставила спектакли но качество их желало лучшего....а для меня важнее всего это постановки спектаклей.

----------


## талант

http://pedpresa.com.ua/vote7/
Здравствуйте жители домика. Пришла с гостевім визитом и с просьбой - проголосуйте за мою доцю. 
"Моя подорож у космоси"

----------


## Elen2

> к сожалению у меня в ДК не хватало времени заниматься театром,я конечно ставила спектакли но качество их желало лучшего....а для меня важнее всего это постановки спектаклей.


Верочка, желаю тебе удачи на новом поприще.

----------


## вокся

> Я пошла в отпуск с последующим увольнением,скучаю по школе....с сентября снова выхожу в школу....


Вера! Пусть возвращение к любимому делу будет приятным и безболезненным)))) Удачи)))) :Vishenka 33: 

А я сегодня вышла досрочно из отпуска... Вызвали по приятной причине) Нам теперь из края на КДУ с юрлицами будут перечислять приличную дотацию для повышения з/п. Срочно надо разделить деньги) Это я с удовольствием))) :Aga:

----------


## Elen2

> будут перечислять приличную дотацию для повышения з/п. Срочно надо разделить деньги) Это я с удовольствием)))


Замечательно. :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем привет! С 1 сентября иду в отпуск за прошлый год. Оказалось, что в прошлом году я в отпуске не была ))) 
А еще у меня внучка родилась. Сашенька. Такие вот новости хорошие.

Девочки, 1 сентября на носу. Переход на эффективный контракт. как вы думаете эффективность работников выявлять, по каким критериям?

----------


## гунька

> А еще у меня внучка родилась. Сашенька. Такие вот новости хорошие.


Аллочка, от всей души ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!! Здоровья малышке и мамочке, а бабуле с дедом терпения и много-много сил!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> А еще у меня внучка родилась. Сашенька.


От всей души-ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Девочки, 1 сентября на носу. Переход на эффективный контракт.


А у нас пока тишина. Даже к разработке не приступали.
Видела мельком в распечатке документы Белгородской области. Может, все вместе поищем на просторах инета? Очень интересные- прямо бери и делай.

Или белгородские коллеги нам помогут?

----------


## Натник

> Переход на эффективный контракт.


Алла, наша область как всегда впереди планеты всей...творчеством некогда заниматься, сплошь нововведения..как той обезьяне, и умной и красивой надо быть..

наш ОК выдал нам типовые образцы эффективных контрактов, уведомлений - разбирайтесь сами...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> наш ОК выдал нам типовые образцы эффективных контрактов, уведомлений - разбирайтесь сами...


Аналогичная ситуация. Наш начальник расчетного центра сегодня в Ростове. На следующей неделе снова будут собирать на совещание. И снова будет что-то меняться. Не перестаю удивляться глупости наших верхов. Нет никаких еще конкретных нормативов, никто не знает как это делать, а уже вводим новые условия. Хотя было 2 месяца с момента подписания Уведомлений работникам. И никто ничего , нигде ни рукой, ни ногой не шевельнул. А мы - разбирайся. И ни дай Бог муниципальное задание при этом не выполним. Как же так? Низя... верхи хорошую зарплату не получат, а как же им без нее? . Бред  и чушь какая-то. Мы врем несусветно, вместо того, чтобы нормально работать и все ради того, что бы у министерских работников зарплата не снизилась... Сил уже от всего этого маразма никаких нет.

Слава Богу, я изменила свое муниципальное, а то просто смех - поселение из 4 поселках, в которых проживает 4190 человек, работает 2 ДК со штатом творческих единиц 7 человек, а МЗ - 515 мероприятий и 42 кружка.  Спасибо главе, принял наши объяснения и подписал новое МЗ.

----------


## Наташкин

> Мы врем несусветно, вместо того, чтобы нормально работать


Девочки, так получается что все врут, ради каких-то цифр, ну сколько можно их их нас выбивать, когда поймут, верхнее руководство, что мы не  завод по изготовлению игрушек или запчастей для авто. Как можно нести культуру в массы с таким подходом? :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:

----------


## Натник

*Рамоновна*, Ирина Викторовна, у вас районный центр? можно поинтересоваться - сколько жителей??

----------


## Рамоновна

Я-директор сельского ДК (3 км от районного центра) и директор районной централизованной клубной системы (одно юр.лицо на все сельские клубы). Население поселка- 3 тыс, райцентра- 7 тыс.

----------


## любимовка

> Я-директор сельского ДК (3 км от районного центра) и директор районной централизованной клубной системы (одно юр.лицо на все сельские клубы). Население поселка- 3 тыс, райцентра- 7 тыс.


 скажите а сколько у вас всего структурных единиц в системе?

----------


## Рамоновна

> скажите а сколько у вас всего структурных единиц в системе?


Районный центр культуры и досуга + 23 сельских клуба
102 работника (в т.ч. технических)
Культурную политику осуществляет ОК и централизованная клубная система, здания принадлежат сельским поселениям.

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,всем привет! Всех с новым учебным годом!!!

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Наташа,большое спасибо,кое-что нашёл ещё в нете,из всей информации думаю, что частушек 10-12 перефразирую.Ещё раз благодарю за содействие,всех Вам благ.

----------


## Рамоновна

*muxlen*, интересные стихи и достаточно длинные есть у Заходера.

----------


## muxlen

Девочки, здравствуйте! Обращаюсь опять с огромной просьбой. Начальство решило провести на базе нашего ДК  большое районное мероприятие, посвящённое 95 летию Комсомола. Может у вас есть хоть какой-то материал по данной теме. Выручайте, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Тёка

Коллеги, дайте совет,напрвьте куда нужно.
Я временно исполняю обязанности директора сельского Дома Культуры.
Столкнулась с тем, что худ.рук=кульорганизатор,на работу приходит, когда ей вздумается, да все бы ничего, был бы результат, а его нет.
Не пишет сценарии, (говорит это делала Лариса, это директор, которого я заменяю!!!!!),не  ведет кружковой работы (объясняя тем, что на полставки  не будет ничего вести),оформлением не занимается (вновь  отговорки – не умею).
На все вопросы тихое недовольство и  претензии, кто ты такая, тебе больше всех надо, ты временно, а  со своими правилами ….. А разве они мои?
Понимаю, это так работа у них поставлена.Отпуск руководителя воспринимается, как еще один  свой, дополнительный отпуск. Но не хочу мириться с таким положением дел, даже  временно - все таки 2 месяца вместе работать. Разговоры, замечания не понимает, не принимает. Склок не хочется, а боюсь, что придется докладные писать. Последует наказание, не окажу ли я медвежью услугу директору?
Что делать?
Спасибо что выслушали.

----------


## Натник

> худ.рук=кульорганизатор


а это как?? худрук и культорганизатор, по полставки каждой должности?? у каждой должности есть свои должностные инструкции, поднимите их, посмотрите что там?...По сути конечно, худ.руководитель и не должен вести кружки, на это есть руководители кружков (ставка такая), но у нас например их нет, поэтому у моего худрука 5 групп танцевального ансамбля, она у меня по сути больше ничем не занимается, кроме как по мелочи, программу составить, номера подобрать, сцену она у меня еще оформляет, плейлисты пишет согласно сценария..ну и т.д...много чего мы делаем по устной договоренности, потому как работу надо делать, а рук всего 4...

а по поводу графика работы, есть внутренний распорядок учреждения, где прописан график работы, но если учесть то, что она ведет кружки, то они могут в основной график и не вписываться, то ест-но у нее будет гибкий график, лишь бы все всех устраивало... в общем поднимайте документы.. :Yes4:

----------


## Тёка

> 5 групп танцевального ансамбля,


Мечта...



> по мелочи, программу составить, номера подобрать, сцену она у меня еще оформляет, плейлисты пишет согласно сценария..ну и т.д...


Если бы моя худрук занималась бы такими мелочами....Хотя бы



> у каждой должности есть свои должностные инструкции, поднимите их, посмотрите что там?..


А худрук с ними даже не ознакомлена.Только сегодня!!!!! она подписала,а работает уже год.




> работу надо делать, а рук всего 4...


Вот об этом и болит душа.

----------


## Наташкин

> все таки 2 месяца вместе работать


Инна, за два месяца ничего не добьешься, там видимо годами система, такая была.
И почему только на 2 месяца?  



> у каждой должности есть свои должностные инструкции


 :Yes4:  А должностные пусть читает и исполняет.

Я сама худ.рук и сценарии пишу и веду мероприятия, и кружки, руковожу народными коллективами,  если нет директора его заменяю, и много всего... И не понимаю, как другие могут так легко устроится и от всего отписываться. А кто, как ни худ. рук. это должен всё делать?

----------


## Тёка

> И почему только на 2 месяца?


Директор ушла в отпуск



> не понимаю, как другие могут так легко устроится и от всего отписываться


Сама не понимаю.Она так и сказала,я смогу  всегда отмазаться......



> А кто, как ни худ. рук. это должен всё делать?


я сама работала худруком ,потому и удивляюсь.
Сегодня поставила ей задачу,подготовить  мероприятие,сценарий предоставить через 5 дней,незнаю,чего ожидать,судя по ее округлившимся глазам?
Чую,что придется прибегнуть к "карательным мерам"
Самое интересное то,что она не понимает серьезности положения,говорит,меня не уволят я мать-одиночка,у меня на иждивении несовершеннолетний ребенок.....Так ,значит можно не выполнять своих обязанностей?!

----------


## Наташкин

*Тёка*, Инна, а где вы в каком городе или районе? 
И кто,  вообще  пишет сценарии и ведет праздники?

----------


## Натник

Друзья мои! Мне сорока на хвосте новость принесла!!Очень даже хорошую! :Yahoo: 

Наша Алла (Алла и Александр) получила грант как руководитель учреждения культурно-досугового типа  в конкурсе на лучшее муниципальное учреждение культурно-досугового типа, находящееся на территории сельского поселения!!! УРРРАААА!!!!!!!!!!!!

Алла, мы тебя поздравляем с победой! Желаем удачи, здоровья, новых успехов на нашем поприще, достойной зарплаты, ну и всего-всего самого наилучшего!!!! :br:  :Victory:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*, 

Спасибо, Наташа! 
Никогда ничего не выигрывала, поэтому эта победа для меня оказалась очень неожиданной. Я на нее не надеялась совсем. Уверенна была, что ДК выиграет грант. А оказалось все наоборот.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Наша Алла (Алла и Александр) получила грант как руководитель учреждения культурно-досугового типа в конкурсе на лучшее муниципальное учреждение культурно-досугового типа, находящееся на территории сельского поселения!!! УРРРАААА!!!!!!!!!


 Я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

*Алла и Александр*, Аллочка ты потом по подробнее напишешь какие документы там нужны)))) буду очень признательна)))

----------


## Наташкин

> Наша Алла (Алла и Александр) получила грант как руководитель учреждения культурно-досугового типа в конкурсе на лучшее муниципальное учреждение культурно-досугового типа, находящееся на территории сельского поселения!!! УРРРАААА!!!!!!!!!!!!


Так, держать! Молодцы! :Take Example:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Спасибо, девочки! Будем продолжать в том же духе нести культуру в массы ))) 

Верочка, я тебе потом все вышлю.

----------


## Тёка

> Тёка, Инна, а где вы в каком городе или районе?
> И кто, вообще пишет сценарии и ведет праздники?


Я живу в Свердловской области.
Всем занималась директор.Она очень мягкий человек,ей наверно проще самой,чем  попросить кого-то.Только так я объясняю сложившуюся ситуацию.Ох,чувствую директор из меня будет несговорчивый,от наглости я такой я теперь на принцип пойду. 




> победа для меня оказалась очень неожиданной.


присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.[IMG]http://*********su/3458425m.gif[/IMG]



> УРРРАААА!!!!!!!!!!!!


[IMG]http://*********su/3411321m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

я шуткану немного))) 




> Будем продолжать в том же духе нести культуру в массы


лишь бы не споткнуться об "новую зряплату" :Taunt:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> лишь бы не споткнуться об "новую зряплату"


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Ivica

> Наша Алла (Алла и Александр) получила грант как руководитель учреждения культурно-досугового типа в конкурсе на лучшее муниципальное учреждение культурно-досугового типа, находящееся на территории сельского поселения!!! УРРРАААА!!!!!!!!!


Не за строчку в пламенном куплете,
Не за благодарность "от лица",
Делаем мы дело, мы в ответе
За людские души и сердца!

Искренне присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!

----------


## любимовка

присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!так держать!!!это здорово!!!

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

*Алла и Александр*,присоединяюсь к поздравлениям,искренне желаю ещё больших творческих успехов - вы этому достойны.С уважением,Владимир.

----------


## Рамоновна

АЛЛА,





Я тоже участвовала в этом конкурсе. Сегодня позвонили из бухгалтерии и сообщили что ГРАНТ пришел! И мне, и моему ДК.

----------


## Тёка

Рамоновна,вот оно – привалило, счастье[IMG]http://*********su/3425494m.gif[/IMG] ! 
поздравляю :Ok:

----------


## Наташкин

*Рамоновна*, Ирина, поздравляю. :Laie 41:

----------


## любимовка

> *Рамоновна*, Ирина, поздравляю.


присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*, 

Ирочка, прими и мои поздравления! Пусть почаще улыбается нам всем победа!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки и мальчики! Всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!

----------


## Натник

Ирина Викторовна!!! Поздравляю!!! Успехов, удачи, радости и вдохновения!!! :Aleksey 01:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Рамоновна

Спасибо! Всем, кто захочет принять участие в конкурсе- поделюсь опытом и содержанием документации

----------


## вокся

Девочки!!!! Поздравляю от всего сердца!!!!
Желаю дальнейших успехов!!!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Спасибо, девочки! Будем продолжать в том же духе нести культуру в массы ))) 
> 
> Верочка, я тебе потом все вышлю.


Добрый день! И я хочу посмотреть пожалуйста документы посмотреть на грант которые вы отправляли!

----------


## Тёка

> Всем, кто захочет принять участие в конкурсе- поделюсь опытом и содержанием документации


Было бы здорово.Интересно на будущее.

----------


## Оля-ля 68

*Алла и Александр, Рамоновна*, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! УСПЕХОВ,КРЕАТИВА и ПОЗИТИВА!!!

Девочки,как вы ищите проекты и гранты? Мне,в силу моей нынешней должности,приходится этим заниматься...

----------


## Ivica

Рамоновна,
 Вот и пришёл заслуженно к вам ГРАНТ,
 Не мог он пропустить такой талант!
 Поздравляем!!!

----------


## VanDerMade

Девочки! Примите меня в свою "беседку"... Я ВАША от мозга костей, клянусь)))) И мне всё интересно в этой ветке...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*VanDerMade*, 

Ира, добро пожаловать! Проходи, располагайся! Включайся в нашу беседу.Мы рады новым друзьям!

----------


## VanDerMade

> *VanDerMade*, 
> 
> Ира, добро пожаловать! Проходи, располагайся! Включайся в нашу беседу.Мы рады новым друзьям!


Спасибо огромное!!! Я так рада, что вчера нашла этот форум!!!!  Я, на новой своей работе, стараюсь наладить контакты с культработниками, но пока не происходит продуктивного общения, хоть я и пыталась создать профильные группы в соц.сетях, например:
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/51971869114543
Но районные культработники почему-то не спешат присоединиться и я пока единолично пополняю фото-альбомы группы...
Заходите, посмотрите, вдруг это вам покажется полезным...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Заходите, посмотрите, вдруг это вам покажется полезным...


Обязательно зайду. Спасибо за приглашение.
Кстати сказать, я уже побывала у тебя в блоге. Очень интересно было посмотреть, а особенно почитать. Ты классно пишешь!

----------


## Саморетянка

Девчата, получившие ГРАНТ, скажите, а вы его (ГРАНТ) уже получили? Если да, то каким образом? Просто я тоже должна его получить, но администрация пока молчит. В газете поздравили, на сайте администрации написали, и пока все. Поделитесь, как у вас с этим дела.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Саморетянка*, 
Я тоже еще не получила. Когда это будет - не знаю. Ждем с.

----------


## Саморетянка

Будем ждать вместе.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Саморетянка*, обещали в ноябре. В настоящий момент соглашение (о чем?) на подписи у главы

----------


## Натник

*VanDerMade*, Ирина, вопрос не по теме...с блога перешла на магазин http://www.livemaster.ru/vandermade, можно спросить, а твои игрушки, поделки раскупаются???

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...Кстати сказать, я уже побывала у тебя в блоге....Ты классно пишешь!


*Алла*, спасибо за оценку!!! Всегда рада новым гостям. Только не получается регулярно писать в этот блог, хотя можно было бы регулярно выкладывать какие-то небольшие фото-отчёты по занятиям с детьми или другим темам.... Но.. в моей подписи вы можете видеть далеко не все ссылки, с которыми приходится заниматься, да и интересы мои (и юзание Инета, соответственно) отнюдь не ограничиваются работой.

Честно говоря,  блог _"Записки директора Дома Культуры о сельской культуре"_ задумывался, как отчёт для районного начальства, ибо я в этой сфере новичок, а с меня по окончании прошлого года потребовали сдавать "Творческий отчёт" о проведённых мероприятиях. Вот я и решила с этого года писать, по мере возможности, сразу - наглядно и ничего не забудешь))). Плюс ссылочки на записи блога выкладываю в соц.сети, а там в друзьях и читатели, и коллеги, и методисты РДК.

----------


## VanDerMade

> *VanDerMade*, Ирина, ...а твои игрушки, поделки раскупаются???


Наталья, инет-магазин на Ярмарке Мастеров я пока временно не активирую, ибо не сезон. Летом нет смысла платить за клубную карту и магазин показывает только 3 позиции. В предновогодье открою (пополню) этот магазинчик вновь!
А вообще, да, покупаются! Много моих игрушек расселилось по новым домам. От Украины до Дальнего Востока. Конечно, когда в реале выставляла в своём магазине - чаще денежку приносило моё разное творчество. И я ушла в ДК в определённой надежде, что к этой скромной зарплате у меня будет больше времени на дополнительный доход. Но, по факту, новая моя работа затянула настолько, что я сейчас не успеваю выполнять новые заказы, а предложения-то продолжают поступать.... Год назад я бы отписала заказчику, что сделаю через неделю, а сейчас говорю "Не раньше ноября" :No2:

----------


## Рамоновна

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4727424 информация по ГРАНТУ


*А КТО ПРОСИЛ ФОТО НА ДЕНЬ С/ХОЗЯЙСТВА???*

----------


## Elen2

> а по поводу графика работы, есть внутренний распорядок учреждения, где прописан график работы, но если учесть то, что она ведет кружки, то они могут в основной график и не вписываться, то ест-но у нее будет гибкий график, лишь бы все всех устраивало... в общем поднимайте документы..


Здравствуйте!Закрутилась с праздниками и юбилеями .давно не появлялась.
Натусик,вспомни,как я плакала в начале своей  работы директором. Любителей прогулять просто пришлось уволить,по -другому не понимали.Остальные смирились и пошли на мои условия.Графики работы до сих пор каждый месяц под роспись каждому сотруднику.Отгулов  и двойную  зарплату за праздничные дни нам так и не дают.но я ввела методдень для руководителей кружков(в понедельник они работают дома над репертуаром),а они  без возражений выходят в праздничные дни.Поняла,что  лучше меня никто писать сценарии пока не может,пишу их сама и обучаю уже третьего худрука,но взяла с сентября свою коллегу - музрука,она хоть понимает ,что к чему в работе и хороший исполнитель.что немаловажно.Прежняя директор была  любительница побегать во время концертов за сценой,то бишь за кулисами, а худручка прежняя королевой сидела  возле звукооператора,это  я тоже изжила.Сейчас худрук и руководители по очереди следят за порядком во время концертов за кулисами,звукооператор присутствует на репетициях и  на концерте ему помощницы не нужны,озвучивает всех сам ,я помогаю ему обязательно,но он думающий мужчина. Я смотрю за порядком в зале и фотографирую мероприятие.Короче,каждый занимается своей работой.Пытаюсь пробить студию дошкольников,пока не получается.Нюансов и недовольных мной(я о начальстве)  хватает,я полностью перекрыла кислород халявщикам,которые всегда и беспрепятственно брали в ДК все .что хотели,я про атрибуты,костюмы,ткани и все бесплатно.Этим недовольны все. Но я сразу же недовольным начальникам показываю свою новую костюмерную и  советую остальным тоже заняться этим.Не будет ничего в ДК .если бесконтрольно все раздавать.




> А худрук с ними даже не ознакомлена.Только сегодня!!!!


Так инструкция с Вашей подписью и ее "ознакомлена" должна быть в ее папке.



> то ест-но у нее будет гибкий график, лишь бы все всех устраивало...


100% согласна.Т.к. директор  (у нас) обязательно нужен с утра и в течении дня,худрук выходит во второй половине дня и  контролирует вечерние репетиции.




> Директор ушла в отпуск


может быть нужно у директора узнать истинное положение вещей?




> Самое интересное то,что она не понимает серьезности положения,говорит,меня не уволят я мать-одиночка,у меня на иждивении несовершеннолетний ребенок.....Так ,значит можно не выполнять своих обязанностей?!


Дурочка.Только что,в августе, одну такую уволила. Молодая .наглая, День начинался с перекура  и перееда,потом бегала за своим ребенком по ДК и шла домой.Я пробила ей детсад,она не подумала даже туда оформляться. Пришла после отпуска,все ,как было ,когда уходила  в отпуск так и есть...Написала докладную,подписали все руководители....но дальше моего кабинета  эти документы  и акты не пошли,ушла по собственному желанию,Слава Богу.Трудно найти хорошего худрука,нужно учить,что сейчас и делаю.




> Ох,чувствую директор из меня будет несговорчивый,от наглости я такой я теперь на принцип пойду.


 :Meeting:  :Grin: Пусть некоторые поймут ,что  на работе нужно работать.

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********su/3534868m.jpg[/IMG]



> Девочки и мальчики! Всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!


Аллочка, поздравляю Вас от всей души.



> Рамоновна, 
> 
> Ирочка, прими и мои поздравления! Пусть почаще улыбается нам всем победа


Рамоновна,поздравляю!Вы-большая умница.

----------


## Наташкин

> Короче,каждый занимается своей работой.


Молодчина Лен, ты оказалась сильной.

----------


## Леди N

> *Натник*, 
> 
> Спасибо, Наташа! 
> Никогда ничего не выигрывала, поэтому эта победа для меня оказалась очень неожиданной. Я на нее не надеялась совсем. Уверенна была, что ДК выиграет грант. А оказалось все наоборот.


Алла, от души поздравляю Вас с НАГРАДОЙ.! Пусть их в Вашей жизни будет МНОГО_ МНОГО!!!! :flower:

----------


## Леди N

> АЛЛА,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Я тоже участвовала в этом конкурсе. Сегодня позвонили из бухгалтерии и сообщили что ГРАНТ пришел! И мне, и моему ДК.


Ирина, от души ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с ЗАРАБОТАННОЙ ПОБЕДОЙ!!!! пусть в Вашем окружении будет много людей, которые рады вашим радостям!! :flower:

----------


## Гульнур

Ирина, Алла! Поздравляю от души с победой! 
Я тоже выиграла этот грант, и тоже еще его не получила. Будем сообща все ждать :Smile3:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Гульнур*, 

Гульнар! Так держать! С победой и новых достижений!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, от души поздравляю Вас с НАГРАДОЙ.! Пусть их в Вашей жизни будет МНОГО_ МНОГО!!!!


Спасибо большое!

----------


## вера денисенко

*Elen2*, молодец!!! очень рада за тебя!! Значит это твоё!!! Девочки поздравляю вас с получением грантов!!! Моему коллективу пришло подтверждение на звание "Образцовый коллектив". Скоро начну репетиции в 3 группах))) в этом учебном году набрала 1 класс,так с ними интересно)))

----------


## Наташкин

> подтверждение на звание "Образцовый коллектив"


Поздравляю Вера!!!





> Скоро начну репетиции в 3 группах)))


 В школе будите заниматься? А сколько в каждой группе человек?

----------


## вера денисенко

> В школе будите заниматься? А сколько в каждой группе человек?


да в школе у меня там свой актовый зал,гримёрные....в каждой группе по разному :16,7,13 человек)))

----------


## Zabanka

Алла, Ирина, Гульнур!!!!! Вы молодцы!!!!!!!!!! Поздравляю вас! Верочка, с Образцовым вас! Как хорошо, когда работа приносит такую радость)))

----------


## Svetlanuska

Мы тоже выиграли Грант . По поводу того когда он будет,  читала на сайте президента что в октябре область подает документы в Министерство  а деньги будут только ко дню культработника, так что только в марте. Будем ждать. Может и раньше будут.

----------


## Гульнур

> *Гульнур*, 
> 
> Гульнар! Так держать! С победой и новых достижений!


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Верочка, с Образцовым вас! Как хорошо, когда работа приносит такую радость)))


это правда))) спасибо большое))) Все-всем,привет!!!!

----------


## VanDerMade

Девчонки, девушки, сударыни, как я понимаю, "БЕСЕДКА" у нас для обсуждения всего и вся....???
Позвольте поделиться насущным))). Я сейчас готовлю на районный фольклорный фестиваль пару вокальных номеров, да с подтанцовкой.... 
А поскольку танцор из меня *ЕЩЁ ТОТ* (в смысле - никогда этим не увлекалась, ибо рок-музыкант), то постановкой танца занимаюсь сейчас так серьёзно, что ноженьки болят... Пока придумывала номер и разучивала САМА, чтобы показать девчонкам (10-13 лет) - похудела на 3 кг..... Такой кайф!!! Мои малявки никогда не узнают (и не поверят), что мне уже "сорокет", поскольку и "фору" им дам и на вопрос "сколько Вам лет" отвечаю ВСЕГДА - 17)))) :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> похудела на 3 кг..... Т



Мечта!!! ))) Я тут недавно зашла на сайт Диета Елены Малышевой. А там калькулятор лишнего веса есть... Я, собственно, и сама знаю что у меня лишнего хватает ( "хорошего человека должно быть много" ))))))  Ну все ж жмякнула на кнопочку... Волшебная кнопочка сообщила.... неее... не буду говорить на сколько мне нужно похудеть ))))))) Главное, что по их диете мне худеть 6 месяцев, а в рублях на 72 тыщи ))))))) Решила - пусть меня пока остается много ))))))))

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...Диета Елены Малышевой....по их диете мне худеть 6 месяцев, а в рублях на 72 тыщи...


Алла, я не знаю про именно эту диету, но всё подобное, что за деньги предлагают в Инете, ИМХО, фуфло или развод, не стоящий этих денег. У меня тоже несколько лишних килограммов и тема похудания актуальна почти всегда))). Недавно наткнулась в сети на похожее предложение -"купите программу за 5 тыщщщ, а сегодня скидка 50% и будет вам счастье".... Да я на 2,5тыр лучше мяса куплю)))). Пробила Инет и скачала на торрентах абсолютно бесплатно  эту программу. Не подумайте, что рекламирую, но вдруг Вам поможет. Называется "Slender+". 

Позиционируется, как прога с 25-ым кадром, но почему-то эти кадры мне видны (заметно промелькивают, хотя даже с паузами всё прочитать не удаётся). Но я всё-равно постаралась прочитать то, что мне там в подсознание "втюхивают" (вдруг бы "убей президента!", гыыы))). Но там безобидные картинки стройных девушек и аутотренинговые фразочки типа "я ненавижу жирную пищу", "мне нравится моё тело" и т.п... 

По идее, надо смотреть эти ролики по 5 минут утром и вечером в течение месяца, но меня хватило всего на неделю - то некогда, то забыла, то пропустила...склерозница старая))). Но.... я заметила, что всё же есть стала как-то меньше и вообще стройнею потихоньку. Ещё поговорила с одной знакомой, чья мама тоже смотрела эти ролики (не знаю, покупала ли она прогу и сколько просматривала) и нашла второе подтверждение тому, что эта тётка, после просмотра стала меньше есть и похудела... Хотите - верьте, хотите - проверьте. Найдите, скачайте, попробуйте. У меня папка с этой прогой весит 261,3 Мб, так что рассылать напряжно, попробуйте сами найти (в крайнем случае, обращайтесь).

Я, конечно, понимаю, что "хорошего человека должно быть много", но *для здоровья и настроения* полезнее не иметь кучи лишнего веса...

----------


## VanDerMade

Девочки, у меня сегодня "обновка"))) Спасибо Наташе -*Натник*!!! :Yahoo:  Она мне в оформительской ветке посоветовала поспрашивать у людей старые шторы (для прикрытия дыр в сцене). Я, честное слово, даже не ожидала, но мне сегодня принесли приличные, в жёлтых цветах ЧЕТЫРЕ полотнища! Да такие красивые, что хоть костюмы из них шей! 
Принёс-пожертвовал, конечно, не посторонний человек, а участница нашей вокальной группы, но, без Наташиного совета, мне бы и в голову не пришло у кого-то что-то "поклянчить"... Это ДЛЯ МЕНЯ в порядке вещей всё из дома в клуб тащить, а у кого-то спросить не догадалась бы.....

Как я рада, что вы у меня теперь есть - бывалые и опытные!!!! Спасибо!

----------


## VanDerMade

Ещё.... если кто-нибудь захочет поближе познакомиться - я написала сегодня пост в ветке *"О нас!"*. Страница 32, пост #478. Перечитав, поняла, что упустила несколько важных моментов, но представилась уж, как получилось... Буду рада с вами дружить!

----------


## Саморетянка

Девчата, добрый вечер. Подскажите, как загрузить фото на форум. Хотелось поделиться своим опытом в театральной теме, а как вставить фото не знаю. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Алла, я не знаю про именно эту диету, но всё подобное, что за деньги предлагают в Инете, ИМХО, фуфло или развод


Всем привет! Случайно в ленте сообщений увидела разговор о диетах и не смогла не зайти, чтобы не глянуть, для меня тема очень актуальная.

1,5 года назад, устав ужасно от своих "избытков", решила попробовать Диету Дюкана (Пьер Дюкан - французский диетлог, он разработал белковую систему питания), многие представители шоу-бизнеса худеют по его принципам.

А познакомилась с Дюканом и его диетой случайно, одна подруга из соцсети, с которой долго не общались, вдруг показала фото "ДО" и "ПОСЛЕ" Дюкана. Я просто обалдела от результата!

В общем я решилась. По началу было трудно организму перестраиваться и питаться лишь белком в виде 72 разрешенных продуктов, но потом, пошел результат да и организм стал привыкать.

Мне очень подошла эта диета, потому что она "неголодная", ешь сколько хочешь и когда хочешь, просто не все продукты. 

http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/valeriya...o/520323589175   вот моя "Коронная" фотка в "Одноклассниках "ДО" и "ПОСЛЕ", ушло 25 кг и 30 см. объемов, пришлось полностью менять гардероб и ушивать вещи. (Люблю лайки и классы  :Taunt: . ))) 

http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/valeriya...o/487660330039  а это я в процессе....

А это группа в "Одноклассниках" "Система французского диетолога Дюкана" http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/dietafrant , там много инструкций, полезных советов, рецептов по диете, люди показывают просто ошеломительные результаты.

Мой пост - не реклама, а просто хочу подсказать о Дюкане, может быть кто-нибудь так же вдохновится и тоже попробует. 

На работе со мной садилось несколько человек на эту диету, но то ли не так сильно хотели результата, то ли силы воли не хватило...то ли не понравилось питаться только мясом и рыбой..не знаю.... но при наличии времени, можно готовить по-дюкану очень вкусные блюда. На новый год мы делали праздничный стол, полностью из блюд по Дюкану, даже оливье было и торт, но по Дюкану.

Эта диета хороша для тех кто любит мясо, птицу, рыбу, потому что это все белок. И особа не вредна, просто не надо увлекаться сахарозаменителями, пить постоянно витаминные комплексы и все будет в порядке.

У меня нормализовался пульс и стал как у космонавта, хотя  год назад была страшная тахикардия.

Попробуйте, будут вопросы, отвечу.

----------


## Натник

> Девочки, у меня сегодня "обновка"))) Спасибо Наташе -Натник!!!


да не за что! всегда пожалуйста  :Yes4:  все мы тут одной крови, так что взаимопомощь, даже если это совет, подсказка или волшебный пинок, нормальное явление. :Grin:

----------


## вера денисенко

девочки всем привет!!!!



> Да такие красивые, что хоть костюмы из них шей!


 я так и делаю....попрошайничаю в школе...многие сейчас вешают жалюзи и шторы уже не нужны....вот сейчас как раз шью костюмы на спектакль из патьер жатка...а что теперь сделаешь....зарплата маленькая средств на костюмы не выделяют....и сказку в чём попала не покажешь там весь эффект как раз в костюмах...

----------


## Натник

> вот моя "Коронная" фотка в "Одноклассниках "ДО" и "ПОСЛЕ", ушло 25 кг и 30 см. объемов


м-да....я тоже слышала об этой диете....но мне никаких денег не хватит кормить свою семью  и себя на диете, покупая рыбу и мясо...живу в деревне, и что бы у меня в рационе каждый день был белок, мне за 60 км придется ездить в районный центр на рынок...да и ленивая я от природы, себе лень будет готовить...но я подумаю..

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...Подскажите, как загрузить фото на форум...


http://*********org/ Загружайте со своего компьютера на этот фотохостинг и вставляйте ссылку в текст сообщения.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...решила попробовать Диету Дюкана...Мне очень подошла эта диета, потому что она "неголодная", ешь сколько хочешь и когда хочешь, просто не все продукты....


А я практиковала другую белковую и малоуглеводную диету - *Кремлёвскую*. Мне тоже очень подошла, поскольку такие продукты я люблю - мясо, рыба, яйца, сыр и т.п.... и результат я получила - вернулась в свои стандартные 60кг! Правда, год вообще не ела хлеба и полгода не пила пиво (ибо в сутки можно всего 40г углеводов). Но я так люблю себя побаловать, что эпизодически "расслабляюсь" и могу полгода набирать лишних 10кг, а потом полгода от них избавляться. Никакие резкие и голодные диеты я не признаю. Полезнее (для организма и кожи) сбрасывать вес "медленно, но верно"))).
По опыту (лет 20 назад занималась Гербалайфом и серьёзно изучала тему диетологии в теории и на практике) знаю, что "правильно и безобидно" скинуть лишних 20кг быстрее, чем лишних 8....

----------


## Zabanka

Девочки, после повышения зарплаты...зарплата еще раз не повысилась? У нас тут птичка на хвосте принесла, что уже за октябрь получим очень и очень хорошую зарплату.

----------


## Саморетянка

> http://*********org/ Загружайте со своего компьютера на этот фотохостинг и вставляйте ссылку в текст сообщения.


Спасибо большое, буду учиться.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

В своё время спрашивал на форуме календарь праздников, ответа не получил, собрал из разных источников выставляю, может кому пригодится,(за достоверность не ручаюсь,если что дополняйте или исправляйте): 

Календарные праздники на 2014 год

1 января - Новогодний праздник
7 января - Рождество Христово
12 января - день работника прокуратуры
13 января - день печати
13 января - Старый Новый год
25 января - Татьянин день
21 января - день инженерных войск РФ
25 января - день российского студенчества
27 января - день таможни

7 февраля - День памяти новомучеников российских, пострадавших за веру в годы гонений на церковь
8 февраля - День российской науки
9 февраля - День гражданской авиации
10 февраля - День памяти А.С. Пушкина
11 февраля - Всемирный день больного
14 февраля - День святого Валентина
15 февраля - День памяти воинов-интернационалистов
19 февраля - День защиты морских млекопитающих.
21 февраля - Международный день родного языка
22 февраля - Международный день поддержки жертв преступлений.
23 февраля -День защитников Отечества

1 марта - Всемирный день гражданской обороны
1 марта - Международный день борьбы с наркоманией.
3 марта - Международный день мира для писателя
8 марта - Международный женский день
9 марта - День работников геодезии и картографии. 
9 марта - Вселенская родительская суббота
12 марта - День работников уголовно-исполнительной системы  Минюста РФ. 
15 марта - Всемирный день защиты прав потребителей
16 марта - День работников торговли, бытового обслуживания населения и жилищно-коммунального хозяйства
17 марта - Прощеное воскресенье
18 марта - День Парижской коммуны.
19 марта - День моряка-подводника
21 марта - Всемирный день поэзии
21 марта - Международный день земли
21 марта - День дерева (Италия)
22 марта - Всемирный день водных ресурсов
23 марта Всемирный метеорологический день
24 марта - Всемирный день борьбы с туберкулезом
26 марта - Общеевропейский день антитранспортных акций
27 марта - Международный день театра
27 марта - День внутренних войск РФ
30 марта - Всемирный день защиты земли

1 апреля - День смеха
1 апреля - Международный день птиц
2 апреля - Международный день детской книги
2 апреля - День единения народов Беларуси и России.
6 апреля - День геолога
7 апреля - Всемирный день здоровья
11 апреля - Международный день освобождения узников фашистких лагерей
12 апреля - День космонавтики
13 апреля - День войск ПВО.
18 апреля - Международный день охраны памятников и исторических мест
19 апреля - Международный день астрономии
20 апреля - День науки
22 апреля - Всемирный день земли
23 апреля - День пива
23 апреля - Международный день молодежи.
Международный день молодежи.День памяти погибших в радиационных авариях и катастрофах
27 апреля - Всемирный  день породненных городов.
29 апреля – Международный день танца
30 апреля - День пожарной охраны РФ

1 мая - Праздник весны и труда
3 мая - День Солнца
3 мая - Всемирный день свободы печати.
5 мая - Международный день борьбы за права инвалидов
5 мая - День Европы.
7 мая - День радио, телевидения и связи.
8 мая - Всемирный день Красного Креста.
9 мая - День Победы
12 мая - Всемирный день медсестер
14 мая - Праздник восковых свечей
15 мая - Международный день семьи
17 мая - Международный день электросвязи.
18 мая - Международный день музеев.
21 мая - Международный день защиты от безработицы.
21 мая - Международный день космоса.
24 мая - День славянской письменности и культуры.
25 мая - День химика.
25 мая - День филолога.
25 мая - День освобождения Африки.
27 мая - Общероссийский День библиотек
28 мая - День пограничника.
30 мая - День химика
31 мая - Всемирный день без табака

1 июня - Международный день защиты детей
1 июня - День мелиоратора.
5 июня - Всемирный день охраны окружающей среды
6 июня - День эколога
6 июня - Пушкинский день России.
8 июня - День текстильной и легкой промышленности
12 июня - День независимости России
15 июня - День медицинского работника
22 июня - День памяти и скорби
23 июня - Международный Олимпийский день.
26 июня - Международный день борьбы с наркоманией и наркобизнесом.
27 июня - Всемирный день рыболоводства.
28 июня - День изобретателя I рационализатора
29 июня - День молодежи.

2 июля - Международный день спортивных журналистов
5 июля - Международный день кооперативов.
5 июля - День работников морского и речного флота.
10 июля - День воинской славы России. Победа Петра I над шведами в Полтавском сражении
13 июля - День рыбака
13 июля - День российской почты
20 июля - Международный день шахмат
20 июля - День металлурга
27 июля - День военно-морского флота. 
27 июля - День работника торговли.

2 августа - День ВДВ.
1-е воскресенье августа - День железнодорожника.
6 августа - День железнодорожных войск.
9 августа -День физкультурника
2-е воскресенье августа - День строителя.
12 августа - День военно-воздушных сил.
12 августа - Международный день молодежи.
17 августа - День воздушного флота.
22 августа - День Государственного Флага Российской Федерации. 
27 августа - День кино. 
31 августа - День шахтера.

1 сентября - День знаний
1 сентября - Всемирный день мира.
7 сентября - День работников нефтян и газовой промышленности
8 сентября - Международный день солидарности журналистов.
14 сентября - День танкиста. 
9 сентября – Международный день красоты.
21 сентября - День работников леса.
26 сентября - Всемирный день моря
27 сентября - Международный день туризма.
28 сентября - День машиностроителя
28 сентября - Международный день глухонемых.
30 сентября - Всемирный день Интернет.

1 октября - День пожилых людей
2 октября - Международный день музыки.
3 октября - День ОМОНа
4 октября - День военно-космических сил.
4 октября - Всемирный день животных.
5 октября - Международный день учителя
6 октября - Международный день врача.
9 октября - Всемирный день почты.
12 октября - День  работников сельского хозяйства
14 октября - Международный день стандартизации.
16 октября - Всемирный день продовольствия.
19 октября - День работников пищевой промышленности.
24 октября - Международный день ООН.
25 октября - День таможенника РФ.
26 октября - День  работников автомобильного транспорта
29 октября - День инженера-механика.
30 октября - День памяти жертв политических репрессий.

7 ноября -День согласия и примирения
9 ноября - Всемирный день качества.
10 ноября - День российской полиции.
10 ноября - Всемирный день молодежи.
12 ноября - День банковского работника РФ.
12 ноября - Международный день слепых.
17 ноября - Международный день студентов.
19 ноября - День ракетных войск и артиллерии.
20 ноября - Всемирный день ребенка.
20 ноября - Международный день отказа от курения.
21 ноября - Всемирный день телевидения.
21 ноября - Всемирный день приветствий.
21 ноября - День работников налоговых 
30 ноября - День матери

1 декабря - Всемирный день борьбы со СПИДом.
3 декабря - Международный день инвалидов.
7 декабря - Международный день гражданской авиации
7 декабря - День юриста.
10 декабря - Всероссийский день футбола
10 декабря - День прав человека.
12 декабря - День Конституции РФ.
17 декабря - День ракетных войск стратегического назначения 
20 декабря - день чекиста (работника ФСБ)
22 декабря - день энергетика
27 декабря - День спасателя РФ

----------


## Натник

> Календарные праздники на 2014 год


ёлки-палки! это ж работы непочатый край! :Grin:

----------


## Рамоновна

А я сегодня была на первом дне трехдневного семинара креатора, сценариста, режиссера и художественного руководителя московского Театра Охочих комедиантов, автора многих работ по режиссуре массовых мероприятий *Владислава Панфилова*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Так здорово, что просто слов нет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги дорогие, получили указание от Главы подготовить документы про объединение с 1 января клубов и библиотек (к нам присоединяют библиотеки).

 По Уставу мы имеем право создавать структурные подразделения. Про библиотеки в нашем Уставе- ни слова. Значит нужно вносить в него изменения. Подскажите, если сталкивались с такой проблемой, как её решали. 

Начальство жутко напугано обещанной прибавкой зарплаты культработникам.......  А Я В ШОКЕ - КОГДА УСПЕТЬ ЗАРЕГИСТРИРОВАТЬ НОВЫЙ УСТАВ (помнится мне он лежал в налоговой больше месяца)... А У НАС НА НОСУ НОВЫЙ ГОД И  УЖЕ ПРИЛИЧНОЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО ЗАКАЗАННЫХ ПЛАТНЫХ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ....))))))))))))))))))))))((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Леди N*, 

Наташа, а в чем смысл этого объединения? Нам на курсах повышения квалификации, как-то говорили, что библиотеки с ДК соединять не рекомендуется - это объединение, в первую очередь, невыгодно библиотекам, они что-то теряют в поступлении книжного фонда, точно сказать не могу.
В 2011 году мы вносили изменения в Устав, для этого мы заполняли форму для внесения  конкретных изменений, заверяли ее у нотариуса и сдавали в налоговую. И вся процедура.

----------


## Саморетянка

Алла и Александр  я хочу сказать по поводу Гранта. Нас вчера вызывали к Губернатору области, где всем победителям вручили юбилейные медали, а деньги за Грант обещали в скором времени перечислить на зарплатную карту. А вот на счет повышения зарплаты: сказали что в этом месяце повысят на 5,5%
Вот такие у нас дела.

----------


## Леди N

> *Леди N*, 
> 
> Наташа, а в чем смысл этого объединения? Нам на курсах повышения квалификации, как-то говорили, что библиотеки с ДК соединять не рекомендуется - это объединение, в первую очередь, невыгодно библиотекам, они что-то теряют в поступлении книжного фонда, точно сказать не могу.
> В 2011 году мы вносили изменения в Устав, для этого мы заполняли форму для внесения  конкретных изменений, заверяли ее у нотариуса и сдавали в налоговую. И вся процедура.


Алла, к нам скорее всего присоединят библиотеки и я не знаю, как выгоднее нам это сделать(думаю, что учредитель примет мою версию за основу). По Гражданскому Кодексу- это может быть и слияние, и реорганизация- не буду умничать- пока всё со слов- сама пока не читала. Надеялась на консультацию в налоговой, куда сегодня  и ездила, но в ответ- не желание помочь- проконсультировать может только одна дама- а она к сожалению сегодня не в консультационном "окне". Вообщем я пробилась  К НЕЙ в кабинет, и изогнувшись буквой ЗЮ, позаписывала БЕГОМ всё, что за ней успела- но это были лишь ТЕЗИСЫ. А меня интересовало- как сделать так, чтобы в документы вносить как можно меньше изменений. Назвала ФЗ- завтра буду изучать, но самое страшное- это то, что после решения учредителя о СЛИЯНИИ или ПРИСОЕДИНЕНИИ (или не знаю, что нам выгодно) и подачи уведомления в налоговый орган пройдёт 2 месяца, когда нам соблаговолят выдать соответствующие докумЕнты- это значит, что МЫ шагаем в Новый год непонятно с чем- А Я НЕ МОГУ ПОТЕРЯТЬ ПЛАТНИКИ- НОВЫЙ ГОД- ЭТО ЛЬВИНАЯ ДОЛЯ НАШЕЙ ПД.

PS БИБЛИОТЕКИ для нас- простите меня Христа Ради- баласт((((((((((((((((((((( Я тысячу раз вела переговоры с их руководителем- но воз и ныне там- они НЕ ХОТЯТ РАБОТАТЬ В СОВРЕМЕННЫХ РЕАЛИЯХ- ДА ТАМ МНОГО НЕ СПЕЦИАЛИСТОВ НА ДОЛЖНОСТЯХ, ДА НЕТ ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ, НО ЗАРПЛАТУ ТО ОТ ЭТОГО НИКТО НЕ СНИЖАЕТ-  а они до сих пор занимаются приписками- ДАЖЕ КОМПЬЮТЕРЫ, КОТОРЫМИ ИХ ОСНАСТИЛИ НЕ ОСВОИЛИ- ЭТО ЗА ГОД- ТО- работаюТ явно в прошлом веке в культпросвете..... и ещё по нормативу- т.е. по количесТву населения- их должно быть- 2, а у нас их 8- УЧРЕДИТЕЛЬ МОЛОДЕЦ- ЕЙ ЖАЛКО ЗАКРЫВААААААТЬ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ КУЛЬТУРЫ...........

ПРОСТИТЕ- КРИК ДУШИ ......

----------


## Алла и Александр

> вручили юбилейные медали,


А вот с этого места поподробней, пожалуйста ))) Что за медали такие? Меня, конечно, денежное вознаграждение радует, но, если честно, больше интересует вручают ли что-то помимо денег - грамоты или еще что. Вопрос не праздный - через год на пенсию.( даже не верится в это. Как будто не про меня )  А пенсия у нас будет не шибко веселая. Поэтому звание ветерана труда не мешало бы получить. Стаж для получения областного ветерана есть, но хотелось бы федерального ))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Надеялась на консультацию в налоговой,


К сожалению, налоговая не охотно идет на консультации. Столкнулись с этим в 2011 году, когда убирали из Устава обособленные структурные подразделения.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А Я НЕ МОГУ ПОТЕРЯТЬ ПЛАТНИКИ- НОВЫЙ ГОД- ЭТО ЛЬВИНАЯ ДОЛЯ НАШЕЙ ПД.


Почему ты так переживаешь? Работайте, как намечено. У вас есть Положение о платных услугах, вот на него и опирайтесь. От того что ваши документы в налоговой будут на регистрации, вы ж не закроете ДК и не уйдете в отпуск? К тому же - вы остаетесь зарегистрированным лицом и в новой редакции Устава у вас останутся те же полномочия. По моему, Наташ, ты зря паникуешь по этому поводу. Вас ведь не закрыли? Вы просто вносите изменения в Устав.

----------


## Юлия и Виталий

Всем доброго времени суток! Вопросы этой темы поднимаются на разных страничках этого форума, а отдельной нет. Давайте поделимся друг с другом проблемами с этим связанными. И тем кто и как их решал и решает.
 Я работаю к культуре 16 лет. 5 последних лет работаю в сельском ДК зав.клубом. До меня в клубе было 9 ставок, с моим приходом ставки сократили до заведующей, худ.рука, сторожа и технички. Причём сократил ни кто иной, а бывший директор этого ДК, ставшая директором ЦКС. Работу операторов котельной, дворника и второго сторожа вменили мне и сторожу в обязанности. Табеля учёта работы, за пять лет, я в глаза не видела. Их заполняет директор ЦКС дома, что бы никто не видел. Зарплата 6 500 плюс с 2013 года добавили 2000 губернаторских. Деньги на мероприятия не выделялись никогда. Все значимые провожу на свои, в том числе и дни посёлка с застольем на 200 человек. Бегаю по спонсорам, за что ещё и получаю нагоняй от начальства. По этому чаще спонсор я. За пять лет я три раза делала косметический ремонт клуба за свой счёт (500 кв. :покраска пола дверей, не говоря про лампочки, стёкла, моющие средства, тряпки, швабры, мячи теннисные ракетки, шарики и т.д.) плюс ежегодная покраска детской площадки, Все расходники, включая интернет, бумага, краска для принтера и т.д.. Второй год стали выделять деньги на летние площадки по 5 тыс. на клуб на всё лето, не много, но что - то приобрести можно, а то бывало по упаковке бумаги А4 уходило за неделю. В ДК у меня работают кружки; театральный танцевальный, вокальный ансамбль, спортивная секция по самбо. Детей и взрослых, посещающих клуб очень много. В селе у нас нет ни садика ни школы. До меня и в клуб то ходили только поминки отмечать и колхозные праздники- попойки устраивать. В ЦКС нет кроме меня специалистов с образованием и вообще умеющих проводить мероприятия, писать сценарии, вести концерты и т.д. Это всё провожу я и в своём клубе и в 4-х других. А так же все конкурсы и фестивали на мне от сценария, до проведения. Зарплата не отличается от других зав. ДК ни копейкой. Объясняют, они пока учатся, а ты же это можешь. Да бывают иногда премии 2-3 тысячи, а награды за конкурсы достаются директору ЦКС. Надоело! Последние два конкурса не старалась, сделала на отвяжись, победили другие. Наша «Шахиня» надулась, говорит: - «Надо теперь у тебя сценарии проверять». Пусть проверяет, она всё равно только тетрадки первоклассников проверять может (учитель начальных классов). 
Ну вот, а теперь к наболевшей последней проблеме. В клубе кроме теннисного стола и пары тренажёров мебели нет. Все столы, тумбочки, аппаратура, скатерти, занавески, 15 огнетушителей, кресла и диваны мои личные. Купленные, выпрошенные, принесённые жителями, по-разному (велят всё это ставить на приход). И вот наконец- то, депутат выделил 30 тысяч на аппаратуру. Я помчалась  в магазин взяла счёт, сделала все документы, отправила на согласование... прошло 5 месяцев...то, что выбрала я посчитали не правильным выбором и приобрели  две колонки и саббуфер, но какие!!! Я привезла их в клуб, с радостью открываю подозрительно маленькие коробки и... там бытовые малюсенькие колоночки в 125 ВТ и похожий на блестящий стул саб на 250 ВТ. Колонки активные, но играют чуть громче чем дешёвый бумбокс.  К буферу не подключишь, да и зачем, входа для микрофона нет, да и зачем, его у нас и не было. Короче из буфера получится неплохой стульчик, а колонки( два комплекта) можно поставить в кабинете и слушать музыку, и это 21 век ! К слову, наш посёлок хоть и называется хутором, но глубинкой его назвать никак нельзя - население около 4 тысяч, городской транспорт. По деньгам все приобретения тянут не больше чем на 15 тысяч. А выделили 30 тыс. но не это страшно, теперь лет пять мне можно не заикаться про аппаратуру, но то что дали мне не АППАРАТУРА, это даже не жалкая пародия — это венец тупости моей начальницы.
А недавно поставили возле ДК деревянный туалет (наконец- то! ) стоимостью по смете 50000 руб., мы недавно домой такой- же купили за 2500.  Извините, что так много написала, хоть это всего лишь толика от наболевшего. Не за себя, тут как говорил тов. Сухов: «За державу обидно!»  Жду совета от всех кто сталкивался с подобными проблемами.

----------


## Юлия и Виталий

Это не ни какая не жалоба, а просьба помощи и совета и помощи от форумчан, разве суть вопроса (то, что вы назвали жалобой) при этом не требуется? ...Както неправильно получается, они будут нагло воровать, а мы будем считать эту тему деликатной или некорректной и не искать выхода из положения,.. политика "премудрого пескаря".

----------


## Леди N

> Почему ты так переживаешь? Работайте, как намечено. У вас есть Положение о платных услугах, вот на него и опирайтесь. От того что ваши документы в налоговой будут на регистрации, вы ж не закроете ДК и не уйдете в отпуск? К тому же - вы остаетесь зарегистрированным лицом и в новой редакции Устава у вас останутся те же полномочия. По моему, Наташ, ты зря паникуешь по этому поводу. Вас ведь не закрыли? Вы просто вносите изменения в Устав.


Да, паники немножко зашкаливает.... Боюсь, что не смогу всё правильно по времени расчитать и перенадеяться на свои силы. Алла, спасибо за разговор))

----------


## Алла и Александр

> а мы будем считать эту тему деликатной или некорректной и не искать выхода из положения,.. политика "премудрого пескаря".


А чем поможем вам мы? Сочувствием? Рассказом о том как у нас? Это не поможет, потому как у каждого свое. У вас один выход - обращайтесь к Учредителю. Не поможет, тогда вам прямая дорога в прокуратуру. Там точно отреагируют на вашу жалобу. Только вот захотите ли вы этого сами?
Я понимаю, что мой ответ вам не особо понравится, но если все правда о чем вы пишите, тогда только так можно, хоть как-то, решить вопрос.





> Работу операторов котельной, дворника и второго сторожа вменили мне и сторожу в обязанности.


Здесь прямое нарушение трудового кодекса.Особенно в части оператора и сторожа.




> За пять лет я три раза делала косметический ремонт клуба за свой счёт


За ваш личный счет? Недоумеваю - зачем вы это делаете? Судя по вашей зарплате - вы не миллионер.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Да, паники немножко зашкаливает


Наташ, не паникуй. Работай по намеченному плану. Главное сдай документы до нужного срока, а там уже не твои проблемы. Ты же не можешь налоговой приказать делать тебе документы быстрее. У них свои правила. У нас в налоговой документы 1 месяц лежат.

----------


## Юлия и Виталий

> Не поможет, тогда вам прямая дорога в прокуратуру. Там точно отреагируют на вашу жалобу. Только вот захотите ли вы этого сами?


 Давно об этом думаем. только с чем туда идти. ни одного документального подтверждения на руках у нас нету. Даже табель учёта рабочего времени у директора ЦКС под грифом секретности(потому, что неизвестно, даже директорам , кто у них работает) . Точно так же обстоят дела во всём и в остальных 4 клубах нашего ЦКС. Насчёт учредителя, в нашем случае это городской отдел культуры, так там давно всё повязано, иначе её не держали бы столько лет, в том числе и повышение бы не дали.



> За ваш личный счет? Недоумеваю - зачем вы это делаете? Судя по вашей зарплате - вы не миллионер.


Предложений по смене места работы полно, к тому же я ещё работаю в детсаду, с мужем в кабаке, + свадьбы. А делаем, потому, что всё ещё надеемся с помощью государства решить свой жилищный вопрос, да и к детям приходящим ко мне в ДК привыкла, как родные уже. Текучка в ЦКС страшенная - а кто в основном, люди ни какого отношения к культуре не имеющие (включая самого директора) они готовы делать всё что угодно, и молчать при этом. А из отдела культуры могут только приехать и проверить сделанное тобой же, за свой счёт, а что не так, - работать не умеешь, найдём тех которые умеют.

----------


## любимовка

девочки,понятно что в каждой бочке.свои заморочки.и правда, что помочь мы можем только сочувствием(иногда и это тоже важно)может эту тему просто переименовать в "Крик души"? ведь порой хочется просто "кричать" пусть и на просторах интернета.Даже психологи утверждают, что бывает легче выговорится чужому человеку(синдром попутчика в вагоне поезда), чем близкому и соратнику.конечно удалять тему или оставить-это к модератору,ему решать.

----------


## Рамоновна

> конечно удалять тему или оставить-это к модератору,ему решать.


Считаю, что в БЕСЕДКЕ достаточно свободного пространства для "криков души". А еще есть СКОРАЯ ПОМОЩЬ. 

Многое из обвинений директора Юлии примерила на себя - и с честностью могу сказать, что я, как директор ЦКС, *никак не могу повлиять* на процесс сокращения (урежут завтра бюджет пополам - и закроются клубы), на финансирование мероприятий (не дал глава поселения денег - и я ему не указ)...





> она всё равно только тетрадки первоклассников проверять может





> это венец тупости моей начальницы.


ИМХО: скажите ей это в лицо, может, поможет?

А вообще вы указываете такие факты, что самое время прокуратуру "заряжать".

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А вообще вы указываете такие факты, что самое время прокуратуру "заряжать".


Вот и я о том же. 

И то же, как и Ирина Викторовна примерила все на себя. От нас выделение финансовых средств практически не зависит. Дадут на мероприятия, значит будут призы, только я этих денег вот уже года 2 не вижу. Сокращение, слава Богу, пока не предвидится. А табель я чаще всего дома составляю. И не понимаю, честно сказать, что в нем может увидеть работник кроме своих часов? Другое дело Штатное расписание и тарификационный список, где прописаны и должность и зарплата. 

Юля, а у вас вообще-то трудовые договора есть? Доп. соглашение на повышение зарплаты вы подписываете?

----------


## Натник

> И не понимаю, честно сказать, что в нем может увидеть работник кроме своих часов?


например, кто еще принят на работу...

----------


## Юлия и Виталий

> ем девочки,понятно что в каждой бочке.свои заморочки.и правда, что помочь мы можтолько сочувствием(иногда и это тоже важно)может эту тему просто переименовать в "Крик души"? ведь порой хочется просто "кричать" пусть и на просторах интернета.Даже психологи утверждают, что бывает легче выговорится чужому человеку(синдром попутчика в вагоне поезда), чем близкому и соратнику.конечно удалять тему или оставить-это к модератору,ему решать.


Меньше всего мне хотелось бы, чтобы меня жалели и сочувствовали, а уж про синдром попутчика так точно не про меня.
На одном из ресурсов имеется тема о взаимоотношениях работников и работодателей, очень даже полезной нам оказалась (в плане работы в кафе), но там частный сектор. А для бюджетников, получается, что вот вам скромный уголок, вот платочки носовые, поплачьтесь друг другу, и завтра как ни в чём не бывало, чтоб на работе были.. так получается ?

----------


## Юлия и Виталий

> Многое из обвинений директора Юлии примерила на себя - и с честностью могу сказать, что я, как директор ЦКС, *никак не могу повлиять* на процесс сокращения (урежут завтра бюджет пополам - и закроются клубы), на финансирование мероприятий (не дал глава поселения денег - и я ему не указ)...


 Да не было ни какого сокращения !!! Оттого и табель засекречен. В нашем ДК она была директором, и одновременно, вместе с её повышением в директоа ЦКС просто исчезла большая половина ставок.



> ИМХО: скажите ей это в лицо, может, поможет?
> А вообще вы указываете такие факты, что самое время прокуратуру "заряжать".


))) Человек непрошибаемый, если ей кто и льстит, так только ближайшее окружение, стремящееся занять её место. Так, что в лицо она наслушалась столького (причём не всегда в литературной форме), что можно только посочувствовать.

----------


## Юлия и Виталий

> И не понимаю, честно сказать, что в нем может увидеть работник кроме своих часов? Другое дело Штатное расписание и тарификационный список, где прописаны и должность и зарплата.


Не только Вы не понимаете. Про штатное расписание и тарификационный список я вообще уже молчу, но кто как не зав клубом должен поставить галочки, тому кто был сегодня на работе, а кто нет? или я в чём то не права ?



> Юля, а у вас вообще-то трудовые договора есть? Доп. соглашение на повышение зарплаты вы подписываете?


Договора появились, после долгих и многих скандалов, но всё же появились, (Вопрос решался не один год - не было образца, принесла ей вариант скачанный с этого сайта - не подошёл) А про Доп. соглашение на повышение зарплаты впервые слышу.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Договора появились, после долгих и многих скандалов, но всё же появились, (Вопрос решался не один год - не было образца, принесла ей вариант скачанный с этого сайта - не подошёл) А про Доп. соглашение на повышение зарплаты впервые слышу.


Юля, а эффективный контракт у вас введен с сентября месяца? Если да, то  к вашему действующему  трудовому договору в виде доп. соглашения вводится новый трудовой контракт, в котором прописываются все ваши надбавки. Так же разрабатывается таблица критериев оценки деятельности каждого работника. Все это подтверждается приказом директора вашего ЦКС. Всем работникам, под их личную роспись, вручаются эти таблицы и по ним , в дальнейшем, вы отчитываетесь,   оценивается ваша деятельность и рассчитываются стимулирующие надбавки.  

 Трудовой договор работодатель обязан заключать в первый день приема на работу сотрудника. А доп. соглашения пишутся при каждом изменения в вашей трудовой деятельности ( изменение-повышение оклада, изменение должностной инструкции, изменение графика работы и т.д. и т.п.)

----------


## Юлия и Виталий

[QUOTE=Алла и Александр;4737474]Юля, а эффективный контракт у вас введен с сентября месяца? Если да, то  к вашему действующему  трудовому договору в виде доп. соглашения вводится новый трудовой контракт, в котором прописываются все ваши надбавки. Так же разрабатывается таблица критериев оценки деятельности каждого работника. Все это подтверждается приказом директора вашего ЦКС[QUOTE] 

Зарплату подняли с сентября, срочно приняли двух кочегаров, даже разрешили принять на работу хореографа, но сказали, что это до января, потом будет эффективный контракт, и какие то комиссии, которые будут оценивать нашу работу. контракт только разрабатывают. Доп соглашений у нас нет. У нас так: - "Срочно напиши сценарий, подготовь конкурс, проведи фестиваль, выступи на городском смотре и т.д (не для моего клуба, а для всего ЦКС). По телефону диктуют положение(директор с худруком) и делаю. начинаю спорить, спрашивать почему я, отвечают - это твоя работа. А ещё у меня в клубе работает худрук, но по сути он руководитель ансамбля народной песни. работает два раза в неделю с коллективом по два часа, а зарплату получает две ставки, так как работает с женой: он аккомпанирует, она дирижирует. денег за платные концерты сдали за два года один раз 5 тысяч. Вот такой у нас порядок. А директор ЦКС даже не умеет пользоваться компьютером, не то, что работать с документами, даже включать его не умеет, ей 65 лет, документы(секретные) ей печатает дома дочь, которая числится зав. детским сектором и кассиром.

----------


## Саморетянка

[QUOTE=Алла и Александр;4736714]А вот с этого места поподробней, пожалуйста ))) Что за медали такие? 

Медали нашей Кемеровской области, с 70 летием, к ним прилагается денежное вознаграждение. Видимо область не могла остаться в стороне и не наградить хоть чем-то "лучших работников культуры". А с деньгами за Грант не идет ни какой грамоты. Мы тоже рассчитывали на это (до пенсии 3 года), но увы и ах. Как говориться, полный облом.

----------


## Шевячок

Уважаемые культработники!Я из соседней беседки к вам с просьбой.Хочу помочь коллеге - организатору в школе с новогодним сценарием.Может подбросите с музыкальным оформлением, или в нужный раздел отправите, я в ваших разделах плохо ориентируюсь.Сценарии у нас играют 10-11 класс, а показывают на три потока с 5 по 11.Если много персонажей даже хорошо.Спасибо за внимание!

----------


## Леди N

> А я сегодня была на первом дне трехдневного семинара креатора, сценариста, режиссера и художественного руководителя московского Театра Охочих комедиантов, автора многих работ по режиссуре массовых мероприятий *Владислава Панфилова*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Так здорово, что просто слов нет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ирина Викторовна, а ещё впечатлениями поделитесь, пожалуйста))))))))

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ирина Викторовна, а ещё впечатлениями поделитесь, пожалуйста))))))))


Владислав Панфилов, несмотря на возраст, так нас зажигал, что мы его энергии просто завидовали. Давал теорию-технология организации игры, коснулся режиссуры театрализованных праздников (видео с анализом), много с нами играл. Он - русский (не российский) патриот в самом положительном смысле слова. Такие народные мудрости нам выдавал - что просто дух захватывало!
 С ним были еще помощники - Вера и Павел. Молодые, креативные, яркие актеры его театра. 

В последний день сдавали ему экзамен- !!!обязательно возьму на вооружение для проведения семинара. В предыдущий день каждая группа из 5-6 человек получила листок с описанием русской народной игры. Мы должны были провести ее по всем правилам на следующий день. Разрешалось, не меняя сути, корректировать условия, "осовременивать" их. Моя группа с заданием справилась без ошибок, но насмотрелись мы!... Такой УРОК дорогого стоил. Все возможные ошибки при организации игры мы увидели предметно. Он останавливал, исправлял, оценивал.

В конце, когда его провожали, зал(100 человек) стоя аплодировал ему минут пять.

Судя по его рассказам, я поняла, что дома он бывает редко- колесит по стране с семинарами, занимается режиссерскими постановками в разных городах. Вот от нас он уехал даже чуть раньше- опаздывал на поезд  какое-то новогодье проводить.

В общем, было здорово!

----------


## Леди N

> А почему только 40%? мне кажется- несправедливо....Вот не знаю специфики всего этого, ну очень досадно(((( Я бы хотела попривлекать спецов конкретной денежкой и готова забирать самый минимальный процент. 40%- по моему, много...Алл, куда мне? В какой- нибудь Кодекс??? или совсем брежу??


А ещё....???? И по поводу идей для семинаров- очень интересно))) Очень хочется заинтересовать людей, чтоб глаз заблестел! А не давал ли Панфилов информации как можно отследить его семинары (вдруг и у нас поблизости гДе будет) У меня есть его книги и брошюра из серии "Я вхожу в мир искусств" - ТЕАТР ОХОЧИХ КОМЕДИАНТОВ.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Уважаемые коллеги, у кого есть голосовые партии песни "Степом,степом" 
(Степом, степом йшли у бiй солдати.
Степом, степом даль заволокло.
Мати, мати стала коло хати,
А кругом, в диму село...)
Хотим разучить с ансамблем,очень песня хорошая.Если не жалко скиньте на почту.
Заранее благодарю, с уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Натник

*Vlad_belgorod*, когда то пели со своим ансамблем...но мы все на слух разучивали, была у нас женщина  одаренная, показывала нам партии...если  вам не к спеху, смогу записать на диктофон, но за достоверность партий не ручаюсь...

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> *Vlad_belgorod*, когда то пели со своим ансамблем...но мы все на слух разучивали, была у нас женщина  одаренная, показывала нам партии...если  вам не к спеху, смогу записать на диктофон, но за достоверность партий не ручаюсь...


Спасибо Наташа,мы тоже будем разбирать её на слух. Честно говоря и от вашей помощи не откажемся,может что своё откорректируем,если конечно это вам не в напряг.Дело в том что я работаю в 2-х ДК,вот как раз во втором ДК в ансамбле в основном пенсионеры,поют не очень пока идеально но стараются,вот они и попросили разучить эту песню.Заранее благодарю, с уважением,Владимир.

----------


## VanDerMade

Милые сударыни и немногочисленные судари! Быть может где-то есть такая тема, но в разделе культработников вроде уже всё "прошерстила" и не нашла... 
Где у нас топик* "КОСТЮМЕРНАЯ"*??? Для меня актуальны все костюмы - для вокальных и танцевальных групп,  праздничные, тематические, игровые, персонажные и прочая и прочая.... Очень хотелось бы посмотреть что у кого есть; обсудить кто, что и как делает; проконсультироваться по сопутствующим вопросам; поучиться у более опытных людей (ведь, наверняка, у кого-то есть свои "фишки", какие-то варианты "универсализации" костюмов и т.п.). 
Если есть такая тема, ткните, пожалуйста, меня в ссылку носом ИЛИ давайте откроем такой раздел.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Где у нас топик "КОСТЮМЕРНАЯ"???


Спасибо за предложение. Тема создана. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...66#post4738866

----------


## Натник

> Для меня актуальны все костюмы - для вокальных и танцевальных групп, праздничные, тематические, игровые, персонажные и прочая и прочая.... Очень хотелось бы посмотреть что у кого есть; обсудить кто, что и как делает; проконсультироваться по сопутствующим вопросам; поучиться у более опытных людей (ведь, наверняка, у кого-то есть свои "фишки", какие-то варианты "универсализации" костюмов и т.п.).


предлагается фото галерея всех наших костюмов?? просто показывать фотографии с подписью "вокальные, танцевальные" и т.д?что то я не пойму :Blink:

----------


## Рамоновна

> предлагается фото галерея всех наших костюмов?? просто показывать фотографии с подписью "вокальные, танцевальные" и т.д?что то я не пойму


Можно и описание добавлять- из чего сшиты, во сколько ткань обошлась....

----------


## вокся

Девочки! Огромное всем спасибо за помощь и бесплатные советы! Выдохнула я  сегодня День комсомола, не имея к нему прямого отношения!!! Выдохнула с облегчением и полным удовлетворением)
А в культуре же не бывает  без приключений) Начало праздника в 16:00. В 11:00 нам сообщают, что  в 17:00 будет отключение света на час по краевому распоряжению... Кроили сценарий.... заново монтировали видео... урезали программу на 40 минут :Scare2: ))) На каждом номере, на каждом видеофрагменте  зажимали кулачки "лишь бы успеть"...) Успели) Фух)
Еще раз спасибо вам за поддержку) :Aga:

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...тема создана. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...66#post4738866


Респект авторитетам и модераторам!!! *Это то, что я хотела!!!* :Ok:  Спасибо за отдельную ветку! Думаю, многим будет полезно и познавательно поделиться, поглазеть, обсудить. Тема нужная!

----------


## VanDerMade

Сударыни! В ветке *"Киноклубы при ДК"* добавила пост о том, как "зомбоящик" может помочь в нашей работе. Кому интересно - прочтите, там есть и полезные ссылочки. А так же, хотелось бы услышать ваши комментарии по моей идее, озвученной в теме.

----------


## Саморетянка

> Сударыни! В ветке *"Киноклубы при ДК"* добавила пост о том, как "зомбоящик" может помочь в нашей работе. Кому интересно - прочтите, там есть и полезные ссылочки. А так же, хотелось бы услышать ваши комментарии по моей идее, озвученной в теме.


Я что-то не пойму, где такая ветка "Киноклубы ДК"?

----------


## Наташкин

> Я что-то не пойму, где такая ветка "Киноклубы ДК"?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4741441

----------


## Elen2

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Ivica

> я просто не могу разобраться на фэйсбуке


Лена, по ссылке посмотрела все ваши фотографии, сразу всё понятно о том, что жизнь творческая кипит и приносит всем радость. Особенно понравился кукольный театр, он далеко не у каждого есть в ДК. Пыталась ставить "нравится", но, видно, это только для имеющих регистрацию, а так хотелось вас поддержать! Жаль, но я тоже не могу разобраться на фейсбуке.




> сделали замечание.


Бред какой-то! Нет, чтобы культработников поддержать, а вместо этого предлагают зарабатывать интернетовские "лайки". Что будет с культурой, если кончится энтузиазм творческих людей? Утешает одно-никогда не кончится! А вашему коллективу удачи и процветания!

----------


## вокся

> заставили  приказом


......Зачем?..... :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
Совсем не умею пользоваться ФБ... Но страничка есть. Наставила лайков. Надеюсь, помогла))))

Но все равно бред какой-то((((

----------


## Elen2

> Жаль, но я тоже не могу разобраться на фейсбуке.


Весь день пытаюсь разобраться,но поняла только ,как выставлять фото и объявления.И почему-то там все происходит медленно-медленно.




> А вашему коллективу удачи и процветания!


Спасибо.Видимо и на этом кто-то пытается заработать.Иначе зачем?




> Надеюсь, помогла)


Спасибо огромное.
А зачем это нужно....не знаю :Meeting: 

*Всем -всем,огромное спасибо за помощь.*


Рамоновна, простите за большую картинку.

----------


## Тёка

> "Нравится"


Лайкнула.Спасибо за кукольный,у нас тоже возобновилась работа кукольников

----------


## Саморетянка

> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4741441


Спасибо, пошла смотреть.

----------


## Elen2

> Лайкнула.Спасибо за кукольный,у нас тоже возобновилась работа кукольников


Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## девушка с севера

Здравствуйте, у нас на ДК пришло распоряжение, что специалисты могут работать в ДК только имея "культурное" образование. У нас работают много лет люди с пед.образованием, хорошие специалисты. Получать второе образование нет уже возможности. Сейчас их увольнять?

----------


## Рамоновна

> у нас на ДК пришло распоряжение, что специалисты могут работать в ДК только имея "культурное" образование.


а распоряжение какого уровня? районного? областного?

----------


## Гульнур

> Здравствуйте, у нас на ДК пришло распоряжение, что специалисты могут работать в ДК только имея "культурное" образование. У нас работают много лет люди с пед.образованием, хорошие специалисты. Получать второе образование нет уже возможности. Сейчас их увольнять?


До нас пока такое не дошло. Но зато страшное сокращение идет, и под сокращение в первую очередь попадают те, кто без спец.образования. У меня с ДК сняли уже 0,5 ставки со специалистов и 0,5 с тех.персонала. При этом предупредили, что после нового года будет вторая волна сокращений

----------


## любимовка

> Здравствуйте, у нас на ДК пришло распоряжение, что специалисты могут работать в ДК только имея "культурное" образование. У нас работают много лет люди с пед.образованием, хорошие специалисты. Получать второе образование нет уже возможности. Сейчас их увольнять?


 у нас давно уже идет разговор об этом. и всех отправляют учится.у меня самой пед образование.и вот теперь с 11 ноября уезжаю на сессию.второе мое образование будет "менеджер в сфере культуры" учится придется 2 года с "копейками"(заочно)

----------


## девушка с севера

> а распоряжение какого уровня? районного? областного?


Районный, я все понимаю оптимизация... нам количественные качественные 3-й раз присылают, и каждый раз с разными показателями баллов! 1 раз-по прошлогоднему образцу, мы много набрали, 2-ой - все равно набрали много, а сегодня...мы в шоке! Хоть бы на 3-ю категорию набрать(у нас высшая). Сократили расходы на командировки, повышение квалификации вообще убрали, а самое смешное прислали распоряжение, что на следующий год убираем все мероприятия кроме патриотики. Маразм!

----------


## Гульнур

> у нас давно уже идет разговор об этом. и всех отправляют учится.у меня самой пед образование.и вот теперь с 11 ноября уезжаю на сессию.второе мое образование будет "менеджер в сфере культуры" учится придется 2 года с "копейками"(заочно)


У нас тоже всех учиться "заставляют". Все стараются то курсы пройти краткосрочные, то в ГОУ РИЦ на менеджера, некоторые учатся в колледже культуры. Под сокращение то никому не хочется попасть.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...могут работать в ДК только имея "культурное" образование...


Девушки, кто в курсе - как/где быстрее и проще это образование получить (заочно, разумеется)?

----------


## Ivica

А у нас две новости-хорошая и непонятная. Хорошая - это то, что сегодня работников ДК вместе с сотрудниками п/с вывезли на природу! На нашем школьном автобусе мы съездили в волшебные бахчисарайские места, надышались горным крымским воздухом при +20 градусах в ноябре! Народ интернациональный, кто пошёл в Свято-Успенский монастырь, кто в Ханский Дворец. На обратном пути облюбовали лесную полянку для перекуса, а потом уже всю дорогу пели песни и частушки. Здорово-то как! А вторая новость заключается в том, что пришли аттестационные билеты, и сама аттестация в середине декабря. Ну как можно это всё проводить в разгар подготовки утренников?! Такое впечатление, что люди, придумывающие ненужные экзамены, живут вообще на другой планете и "страшно далеки они от народа"!

----------


## Тёка

Всем, доброе утро.
Поделюсь с вами результатом своей работы.
Я рассказывала вам о проблемах с худруком. Результат  -  сбежала она от меня ))) Понимаю, человек всегда волен делать выбор. 
Недолго я командовала)))
Чувства вины не испытываю, но есть какая то неудовлетворенность...

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...мы съездили в волшебные бахчисарайские места, надышались горным крымским воздухом...


Классный корпоративчик, Свет! _(а кто такие "сотрудники п/с"?)_ 
Я тоже люблю горный воздух и наш - Алтайский, и ваш- Крымский, несколько раз отдыхала в твоих краях, Ханский дворец посещала дважды. Действительно, волшебно всё! Рада за тебя!




> ...аттестация...в разгар подготовки утренников...


Ну, чему удивляться? Живём в стране/странах непуганых идиотов.

----------


## v_irina

> Районный, я все понимаю оптимизация... нам количественные качественные 3-й раз присылают, и каждый раз с разными показателями баллов! 1 раз-по прошлогоднему образцу, мы много набрали, 2-ой - все равно набрали много, а сегодня...мы в шоке! Хоть бы на 3-ю категорию набрать(у нас высшая). Сократили расходы на командировки, повышение квалификации вообще убрали, а самое смешное прислали распоряжение, что на следующий год убираем все мероприятия кроме патриотики. Маразм!


привет! я тоже из ЯНАО...только с Ямальского района... Интересно, до нас такой маразм докатится?

----------


## Ivica

> (а кто такие "сотрудники п/с"?)


Оооо! Это самые главные люди у нас в посёлке! Это сотрудники поселкового совета-Голова (раньше это называлось председатель), вся бухгалтерия, секретариат и т.д. Именно эти люди платят нам з/п и решают дать премию или не дать :Derisive: Дело в том, что раньше наши трудовые книжки и сами мы были на балансе районного отдела культуры, несколько лет назад после очередной перетрубации украинских министров нас передали на баланс сельских и поселковых советов, весь район. Ну, а теперь, мы проводим мероприятия не только по ряспоряжению отдела культуры (он-то никуда не делся!), и местные все праздники на территории своей Громады. Так что, кто платит, тот и заказывает музыку-уж, как мы старались в автобусе! :Yahoo: Но, конечно, спасибо им огромное и за эту поездку, и за поддержку в целом, именно с этим Головой п/с культурная жизнь в посёлке заиграла новыми красками!

----------


## девушка с севера

На следующий год ,говорят, всем по возможности все урежут

----------


## muxlen

Уважаемые коллеги! Нет ли у кого-нибудь выкройки головного убора Снежной королевы? Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## VanDerMade

> Уважаемые коллеги! Нет ли у кого-нибудь выкройки головного убора Снежной королевы? Заранее благодарю!!!



*muxlen*, у нас есть специальная тема - "Костюмерная", я выкройку выложила ЗДЕСЬ. Надеюсь, что поможет.

----------


## VanDerMade

> п/с...Это...сотрудники поселкового совета...


Спасибо, а то иногда с трудом приходится догадываться о значении некоторых сокращённых определений. 




> ...спасибо им огромное и за эту поездку, и за поддержку в целом, именно с этим Головой п/с культурная жизнь в посёлке заиграла новыми красками!


Светлана, редко от кого услышишь добрые слова в адрес администрации. Рада за тебя! Хоть у кого-то всё хорошо и, в перспективе, (дайбог), будет ещё лучше .

----------


## Ivica

> добрые слова в адрес администрации.


А вот что сказать об отделе культуры, если нам ставят на 18-19 (!) декабря военно-патриотический конкурс! 18-го в литературном жанре, а 19-го в песенном! Разгар подготовки новогдних праздников и конкурсов (у нас в Крыму каждый год проводится в Евпатории на площади республиканский фестиваль "Санта-Клаус отдыхает, на арене Дед Мороз!"), мы по возможности стараемся на него попасть, хотя в последние годы ни транспорта, ни средств на бензин не предоставляют, скидываемся на дорогу, берём свою машину кого-нибудь из сотрудников и едем, и на фестиваль "Широкая Масленица" так же ездили в Евпаторию. Так вот, вместо новогодних песен мы сейчас поём и учим стихи о войне. Комментарии излишни.

----------


## muxlen

VanDerMade, спасибо, огромное!!! Очень богатый костюм! Будем пытаться шить сами.

----------


## VanDerMade

Сударыни, хочется поплакаться (ведь здесь это можно?)... У меня *"сорвалось"* мероприятие, которое я готовила целую неделю. Блин... Как с этим быть? Что делать в дальнейшем? Я так старалась, подготовила сценарий по Дню толерантности, оформила стенд по этой теме.....
а пришло всего 9 человек.... Я перерыла на форуме 60 страниц игр и конкурсов без реквизита, всё разнесла по отдельным вордовским файликам - застольные, музыкальные, танцевальные, эстафеты/командные и т.п..... Ясен пень, что мне это в будущем пригодится, но обидно, что не пригодилось на запланированном мероприятии....
В итоге - все, кто пришли - побалдели, потанцевали...а конкурсы, которые я планировала на 4 накрытых стола (с номерами, с вырезанными листиками за правильные ответы, которые планировала прикреплять на столы) ...просто не стала проводить. И даже с такого количества людей не стала собирать деньги за билеты.... 
 Подумаешь - купила чай и конфеты для всех на свои... Пипец... Я в расстройстве....

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Пипец... Я в расстройстве....


Ириш, ясное дело - обидно, но постарайся сильно не переживать. Попробуй проанализировать, что не так было в организации? Может твоих земляков отпугнула тема о толерантности? Решили, наверно, что что-то нудное и серьезное будет. Да и слово это, какое-то не нашенское.  Но я уверенна, что те кто все же пришли, были довольны. А это тоже +
А еще хочу сказать, что в нашей работе не всегда получается так. как мы хотим. Зритель наш капризный и не всегда понятный.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...Попробуй проанализировать, что не так было в организации? Может твоих земляков отпугнула тема о толерантности? Решили, наверно, что что-то нудное и серьезное будет......


Алла, спасибо за поддержку! Прямо хотелось ткнуться кому-то носом "в жилетку" и поплакаться, чесссслово... Фишка в том, что несколько человек сами просили устроить кафе-вечер для тех, "кому за 30". "Толерантность" - это была лишь привязка к определённой дате - 10-минутная информация по теме, в форме беседы, никого бы не напрягла (как мне казалось), а основным упором у меня было - развлечения, конкурсы, веселуха и дискотека 80-х. В результате - никто из "зачинщиков-инициаторов" не пришёл... Рекламы же было достаточно - я обычно делаю 7 афиш на все магазины и доску объявлений у администрации, плюс информация в Интернете.
10 лет уже живу здесь и до сих пор для меня зритель местный - непонятный, ленивый, неактивный.... То ли дело - в городе у меня на рок-концерты по 1000 человек собиралось - было для кого стараться и суетиться....Охохох....

----------


## Ivica

> зритель местный - непонятный, ленивый, неактивный..


Ирина, не вини себя, это всё издержки времени. Раньше все бегом в клуб бежали и для общения и для удовольствия, а сейчас удовольствие там, где шоу. Есть, конечно, классные шоу-программы, но они больше для города, а поблемы с посещаемостью в небольших населённых пунктах знакомы всем, но разве истинных культработников это останавливает? Будем и дальше радовать зрителя!

----------


## Саморетянка

Ирина, мне тоже хотелось бы поддержать тебя. Бывают разные ситуации, когда ждешь народ, а он не приходит. Но, как говорит всем известная героиня..."подумай об этом завтра..." А завтра будет все иначе. И вновь встреча с любимым зрителем, и море положительных эмоций. И жизнь продолжается. Хочу рассказать немного о своих делах. У нас 15 ноября в районе состоялся конкурс "Краса" нашего района. Так уж случилось, что ответственные за проведение этого мероприятия, плохо поработали с нами , директорами, и не все знали о дате проведения этого праздника. Мне сообщили утром 14, что я должна привезти на конкурс девушку, подготовив с ней два домашних задания: творческий конкурс и конкурс "пародия на известного артиста". Сначала паника, потом поиск девушки, которая все же соглашается на эту авантюру. Потом вечер с репетицией и утро... Едим... Выступили хорошо, все довольны, море позитива, хоть мы и не победили. Море подарков у участницы. А у меня...желание что-то делать дальше. А дальше, концерт ко дню матери, празднование детского дня рождения (по заказу: платные услуги), неделя молодежной книги, и много чего. Вот так и живем: от праздника к празднику, от мероприятия, к мероприятию. Так что унывать некогда. А зритель? Он придет, верь в это.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...а проблемы с посещаемостью в небольших населённых пунктах знакомы всем...


Света, неужели это повсеместная тенденция? И нет никаких "рецептов", которые помогли бы переломить ситуацию? Я, по мере сил, стараюсь поднять рейтинг ДК, но пока вижу, что основная масса односельчан даже не пытается вспомнить в какую сторону у нас двери открываются... А ведь самодеятельным артистам обязательно нужен стимул (то есть, зритель). Буду дальше думать, а то с платными мероприятиями вообще засада, на бесплатные-то полный зал не собирается.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...А зритель? Он придет, верь в это.


Большое спасибо за поддержку! Разумеется, я ВЕРЮ и надеюсь))). Руки опускать не собираюсь - не в моём это характере!



> ...желание что-то делать дальше....


Да, ничего себе - за ночь подготовить два успешных выступления! Молодцы!  :Ok:

----------


## Леди N

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ, НУЖНО СРОЧНО НАПИСАТЬ ПРОГРАММУ "КУЛЬТУРА ПОСЕЛЕНИЯ НА 2014- 2018 ГГ"!!!!!

ПОМОГИТЕ, ЕСЛИ ЕСТЬ АНАЛОГИЧНЫЕ РАЗРАБОТКИ. (СКАЧАЛА ПРОГРАММУ АЛЛЫ. СПАСИБО)

БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЗНАТЕЛЬНА ЗА ОТКЛИК))))

----------


## Наташкин

> Буду дальше думать, а то с платными мероприятиями вообще засада, на бесплатные-то полный зал не собирается.


Ирина, благо, что на бесплатные ходят.
А у нас, вот и с этим проблема, полные залы бывают только, когда обязаловка, т.е. под приказом начальства, от каждой организации 5-7 чел. загоняют. А потом народ выходит и благодарит, что было здорово. А не загнали бы, не пришли. 



> И нет никаких "рецептов", которые помогли бы переломить ситуацию?


Если смотреть у нас, то наш зритель очень избалованный, мы их перенасытили и мероприятиями и концертами.

----------


## Elen2

> Есть,Лена...Сюда ходи






> Лен,не  подскажешь где почитать?


в личке.Сейчас скину.




> и начну репетиции банкетной театрализации


Что-то я много всего нахватала: 2 разных детских утренника,новогодняя сказка на сцене,представление на улице.А еще у нас Николай обязательно.Это кроме Дня Самврядування,дня Инвалидов и память ЧАэС........Не хватает  времени,а худрук.....не хочет ничего делать ,а может просто туповата.Пытаюсь ее заставить хотя бы с документами работать,но.......у нее скомпом вообще труба.




> Иногда медики или п/совет просят их поразвлекать на НГ корпоративе.


Если платно, то почему бы и нет?


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Тёка

> нет ни одного порядочного костюма


ООО-о-о-оо ,это поблема всех сельских ДК.
Мы не исключение.Сегодня смотрела костюмы...плакать хочется...взялась обновить...Отделку свяжу из пряжи-травки с длинным ворсом...думаю  получится на мех похожа

----------


## Тёка

> .Не хватает времени,а худрук.....не хочет ничего делать ,а может просто туповата.Пытаюсь ее заставить хотя бы с документами работать,но.......


Знакомая ситуация...Месяц назад проходили...Уволилась  по собственному....
Сейчас обстановка в ДК настолько позитивная,даже уборщица прибегает и сцену оформить и объявление раскрасить...

----------


## Наташкин

> будем готовиться к районному конкурсу-фестивалю Дедов Морозов, 27 декабря вечером от каждого поселения по 1 ДМ, цель данного действа зажечь главную елку района,


Вот это здорово! Столько Д.М. надо взять на заметку.



> а худрук.....не хочет ничего делать ,а может просто туповата.Пытаюсь ее заставить хотя бы с документами работать,но.....


да трудно с такими, это ж должен быть главный организатор и вдохновитель идей и планов.



> Сейчас обстановка в ДК настолько позитивная,даже уборщица прибегает и сцену оформить и объявление раскрасить...


А у нас наоборот, даже от метод. центра не добьёшься помощи...с новогодниками...не говоря уже о техничках...говорят мы не должны у нас не написано в должностной...мы лучше уйдем на больничный. Вот, приходиться с кем работать.

----------


## Elen2

> накомая ситуация...Месяц назад проходили...Уволилась по собственному....
> Сейчас обстановка в ДК настолько позитивная,даже уборщица прибегает и сцену оформить и объявление раскрасить...


Я увольнять не буду пока не найду кого-то и в самом деле что-то понимающего.У нее есть плюс- отлично знает английский и согласна вести детскую группу с музыкальным уклоном и не вредная.




> да трудно с такими, это ж должен быть главный организатор и вдохновитель идей и планов.


Наташа, мне подруга когда-то сказала: раз ты умеешь лучше всех писать сценарии ,пиши.Просто ,иногда не хватает для всего  этого времени.

----------


## Наташкин

> Наташа, мне подруга когда-то сказала: раз ты умеешь лучше всех писать сценарии ,пиши.


Лен, ну ты тогда и зарплату себе бери :Grin:  а то дармоедов сами разводим, а потом не знаем как от них избавиться. :Derisive:

----------


## Zabanka

нам повезло....дармоедов почти нет)))))) Елена...просьба, поделитесь "Морозкой". Хоть уже сценарий новогодний уже и репетируем, в норку на следующий год)))

----------


## Elen2

> нам повезло....дармоедов почти нет)))))) Елена...просьба, поделитесь "Морозкой". Хоть уже сценарий новогодний уже и репетируем, в норку на следующий год)))


В личке.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> В личке.


Леночка, а можно и мне туда же?  :Yes4:

----------


## Леди N

С это наш новогодний план на декабрь.....январь уточняется...

Дата, время	Наименование мероприятия	Цена 
02.12 – 14:30	Семинар работников культуры	

07.12- 14.00	Концерт - Отчёт кружков художественной самодеятельности учреждений культуры в рамках показателей результативности деятельности за 1 квартал клубного сезона	

07.12. – 18:30	Детская дискотека	80 руб.

08.12 – 15:00 и 14.12 – 15:00	Детский День рождения по заказу родителей...(8- летие и 5- летие)	6 000 =

18.12 – 10:00	Выставка-продажа трикотажных изделий

18.12- с 12.00	Объезд учреждений культуры в рамках подведения итогов смотра- конкурса на лучшее оформление к Новому году

19.12- 10.30	Семинар работников культуры	

21.12 – 15.00	Новогодний огонёк для 6 «Б» класса по заказу родительского комитета	..6 000 =

22.12- 15.00	Новогодний огонёк для  кружковцев ЦДК «Надежда»	

23.12- 14.30	Семинар работников культуры	

24.12- 09.00 и в  - 10.30 Показ новогодней сказки «Волшебный ключ» Любительского театра ЦДК «Надежда» для воспитанников детских садов	80 руб

26.12 – 9:30 и в   11.30	Новогодняя программа для учащихся Щетиновской школы (показ новогодней сказки «Волшебный ключ» Любительского театра ЦДК «Надежда» с игровой программой»)	160 р.

27.12 – 10:00 и в  -  12.00 Новогодняя программа для учащихся АСШ (показ новогодней сказки «Волшебный ключ» Любительского театра ЦДК «Надежда» с игровой программой»)	160 р.

27.12- 16.00	Новогодний огонёк для сотрудников администрации 

28.12 – 10:00	Новогодняя программа для учащихся Мисцевской ООШ №2 (показ новогодней сказки «Волшебный ключ» Любительского театра ЦДК «Надежда» с игровой программой»)	160 р.

28,29,30 декабря	Новогодний огонёк для взрослых со столиками  	400р.

28,29,30 декабря	Поздравление детей на дому Деда Мороза и Снегурочки  (по заказу родителей)	400 р

29.12 - 12.00 	Показ спектакля «Следствие ведёт Снегурочка» в Запутновском ДК (ДТС «Приходи, Сказка!»)	80 р

30.12.	Поздравление Деда Мороза и Снегурочки  (выход в организации п. Авсюнино)

----------


## Натник

> С это наш новогодний план на декабрь.....январь уточняется...


а можно пару вопросиков??? :Blush2: 

1. 3 семинара за месяц - это действительно семинары, на котором чему то обучают, делятся опытом, или это вы так плановые совещания называете?? просто у нас семинары 1 раз в месяц для всех специалистов культуры (среди клубников)и длятся они, как правило, 3-4 часа...а на совещания нас собирают по мере необходимости..
2. 



> Выставка-продажа трикотажных изделий


 вы себе в план пишете мероприятие, которое по идее не ваше...разве такое возможно? просветите.. :Yes4:

----------


## Наташкин

> Выставка-продажа трикотажных изделий





> вы себе в план пишете мероприятие, которое по идее не ваше...разве такое возможно?


Вот, вот и у меня такой же вопрос :Blink:   Мы в план не пишем.

----------


## Тыря

Добрый день!!! ПОмогите, запуталась!!! Просила наработки на новогодний утренник "Даша путешественница" и потеряла где искала, да и свои сценарии хотела выложить, тоже потеряла куда)))) Может быть есть волшебные кнопочки, которые отправляют к последним сообщениям!)))

----------


## Наташкин

*Тыря*, зайди к себе в профиль, там есть мои сообщения и всё найдешь.

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, а можно и мне туда же?




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

[/HIDE-REPLY]В воскресенье поеду за оформлением: ткани,звезды, снежинки. Слава Богу у нас на 7 километре все купить можно. Вот и буду потихонечку скупаться.
Может быть покажется странным, но нашла у себя гладкий черный задник и буду оформлять его.В правом верхнем углу летящая лошадь (вырежем из синтипона) ,по верху  вместо неба разноколиберные сосульки опять же из синтипона,внизу сугробы и снег ,на сугробах елочки,так же все из синтипона.И по всему черному полю снежинки и звезды неоновые ,они у нас  по сотням  в пакетах продаются тоже разнокалиберные. А в следующийт раз куплю "шторы из огоньков синих".Вот как-то так.Я завтра  покажу примерно ,что задумала.У меня все оформление в ноуте на работе.
А в холле ,где детские елки будут проходить,пока только задумки.

----------


## Тыря

> *Тыря*, зайди к себе в профиль, там есть мои сообщения и всё найдешь.


Спасибо большое!!! посмотрев свои сообщения, я только теперь поняла, что просила наработки по новогоднему утреннику "Даша путешественница" у физкультурников, а сценарии кидала муз. работникам))))))))) Открыли глаза!!!)))) и еще один вопросик, а куда новогодние сценарии можно выложить?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Тыря*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133989

----------


## Istan

Девочки я работаю в сельской библиотеке, у нас в этом году тоже цифры увеличивают и в ДК тоже. По дорожной карте должна быть динамика, а без увеличения какая динамика? Но у нас по божески все цифры на 1% увеличивают. Девочки у кого есть эффективные контракты? Я смотрю мы с Натник соседи почти. Знаю все делали ещё с 1 сентября, а нам сейчас в срочном порядке нужно сделать. Если кто то сможет скиньте или в личку или на почту stanevay@rambler.ru

----------


## Леди N

> а можно пару вопросиков???
> 
> 1. 3 семинара за месяц - это действительно семинары, на котором чему то обучают, делятся опытом, или это вы так плановые совещания называете?? просто у нас семинары 1 раз в месяц для всех специалистов культуры (среди клубников)и длятся они, как правило, 3-4 часа...а на совещания нас собирают по мере необходимости..
> 2. 
>  вы себе в план пишете мероприятие, которое по идее не ваше...разве такое возможно? просветите..


ДА, ЭТО ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО СЕМИНАРЫ. И ДЛЯТСЯ ОНИ ДОЛГО- КОГДА КАК.....ЕЖЕМЕСЯЧНО У НАС ИХ- 2. В ДЕКАБРЕ ПРОБЛЕМ ПО ОТЧЁТНОСТИ ДОБАВЛЯЕТСЯ- ПОЭТОМУ И БОЛЬШЕ...У НАС СТРУКТУРНЫХ ПОДРАЗДЕЛЕНИЙ- 10....ПОЭТОМУ РАБОТЫ НА СЕМИНАРАХ ХВАТАЕТ И ОБУЧАТЬ ЕСТЬ ЧЕМУ И ПОУЧИТЬСЯ У ЛЮДЕЙ- ТОЖЕ....
НА ДЕКАБРЬСКИХ СЕМИНАРАХ, КРОМЕ ТЕКУЩИХ ВОПРОСОВ, 
-ПОДВОДИМ ИТОГИ КОНКУРСА - СМОТРА НА ЛУЧШЕЕ ОФОРМЛЕНИЕ ДК К НОВОМУ ГОДУ (НА ДЕНЕЖНЫЙ ПРИЗ)
- ПОДВОДИМ ИТОГИ КОНКУРСА НА ЛУЧШИЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ "КВАРТИРНИКОВ" (НА ДЕНЕЖНЫЙ ПРИЗ)
- ГОТОВИМ ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ- РЕКЛАМУ ДЛЯ ПОКАЗА НА НОВОГОДНЕМ ОГОНЬКЕ УЧРЕДИТЕЛЯ АНОНСА НАШИХ НОВОГОДНИХ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ
- КОМПАНУЕМ- РАЗДАЁМ НОВОГОДНИЕ СУВЕНИРЫ И ПОДАРКИ КРУЖКОВЦАМ И ДЕТЯМ СОТРУДНИКОВ (ЗАКУПАЕМ ЦЕНТРАЛИЗОВАННО)
- ПОКАЗЫВАЕМ ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ УЖЕ СДЕЛАННЫЙ СПЕКТАКЛЬ ЛЮБИТ ТЕАТРА , КОТОРЫЙ В ЭТОМ ГОДУ "ПРОДАЁМ" ЗА 160 РУБ БИЛЕТ... НАШ ЛЮБИТ ТЕАТР- ЭТО РУКОВОДИТЕЛИ СЕЛЬСКИХ КЛУБОВ В ТОМ ЧИСЛЕ... И ЭТОТ ПОКАЗ- ЭТО СВОЕОБРАЗНЫЙ МАСТЕР- КЛАСС ДЛЯ НАШИХ "ПОКА ЕЩЁ НЕ АРТИСТОВ" И РЕКЛАМА....ПО НАШИМ ПЛАНАМ МЫ ДОЛЖНЫ СЫГРАТЬ ЭТО СПЕКТАКЛЬ С ИГРОВОЙ ПРОГРАММОЙ 15 РАЗ...............И ТД... (ВСЁ ЭТО ТРЕБУЕТ МНОГО ВРЕМЕНИ, ПОЭТОМУ НАШИ СЕМИНАРЫ- СОВЕЩАНИЯ ВСЕГДА - ДОЛГА ПЕСНЯ)


ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО ВЫСТАВКИ- ПРОДАЖИ...У НАС В УСТАВЕ ЕСТЬ ЗАПИСЬ О ТОМ, ЧТО МЫ ИМЕЕМ ПРАВО ДЕЛАТЬ ВЫСТАВКИ И ВЫСТАВКИ- ПРОДАЖИ В ТОМ ЧИСЛЕ- ВОТ И ВСЁ. ПОКА У МЕНЯ С ЭТИМ ПРОБЛЕМ НЕ БЫЛО...В Дк ИДЁТ ПОКУПАТЕЛЬ- ЗРИТЕЛЬ И МЫ МАКСИМАЛЬНО ИСПОЛЬЗУЕМ ЭТИ ДНИ, ЧТО ОТРЕКЛАМИРОВАТЬ СВОИ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ, ПОЛЬЗУЯСЬ СЛУЧАЕМ...

----------


## Натник

> Я смотрю мы с Натник соседи почти.


 а откуда вы?

----------


## Ivica

> Если платно, то почему бы и нет?


Об этом не может быть и речи! Всё всем делаем "за спасибо". А на 6-е декабря на день самоуправления кроме развлекательной прораммы и полного музыкального обеспечения ещё попросили сдать деньги на стол, как будто нельзя артистов просто накормить за их работу. Но...это они начисляют нам зарплату, наверное, вправе распоряжаться так, как считают нужным. Главное, при любых обстоятельствах получать удовольствие от своей работы, что мы и делаем.

----------


## Леди N

> А у меня в штате 3 творческих работника (директор и два худ рука) и нам план по мероприятиям -более двух сотен. Население нашего поселка - 1700 жителей.


ХИТРИТЕ))) 
* ОТКРЫВАЙТЕ ВЫСТАВКИ НЕДЕЛЬНОЙ ДЛИТЕЛЬНОСТИ: ОТКРЫТИЕ ВЫСТАВКИ- МЕРОПРИЯТИЕ (ОБЪЯВИТЕ, ЧТО ЗА ВРЕМЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ НУЖНО ОТДАВАТЬ СВОИ ГОЛОСА ЗА ПОНРАВИВШУЮСЯ РАБОТУ (БУМАЖКОЙ В ЯЩИЧЕК- ПО ТИПУ ГОЛОСОВАНИЯ))
ЗАКРЫТИЕ ВЫСТАВКИ- ТОЖЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЕ (ПРИЧЁМ С ПОДВЕДЕНИЕМ ИТОГОВ- С НАГРАЖДЕНИЕМ ПРИЗАМИ ЛИБО ГРАМОТАМИ)

МЫ У СЕБЯ ТАКИЕ ВЫСТАВКИ ДЕЛАЕМ ПЕРЕДВИЖНЫМИ- КОМПАНУЕМ ПО ТЕМАМ- В ОДНОМ КЛУБЕ СЕЛЬСКОМ ПОРАБОТАЕТ ВЫСТАВКА, ЗАТЕМ В ДРУГОМ...

(А ЭКСПОНАТАМИ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ МНОГОЕ- И СТАРЫЕ АФИШИ, И ФОТО....СЕЙЧАС, НАПРИМЕР, АКТУАЛЬНО- "НОВЫЙ ГОД В МОЁМ ДЕТСТВЕ И В ДЕТСТВЕ МОИХ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ" И ТД..)

* ЕЩЁ У НАС В СЕЛЬСКИХ КЛУБАХ- ЕСЛИ НЕДОБИРАЮТ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ- ДЕЛАЮТ "ТРУДОВЫЕ АКЦИИ"- ОБЫЧНЫЙ СУББОТНИК С САМОДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬЮ ИЛИ С АКТИВИСТАМИ С ЭФФЕКТНЫМ НАЗВАНИЕМ, НАПРИМЕР, "ЧИСТАЯ ДЕРЕВНЯ"

* НУ И ЕЩЁ МЫ СТАРАЕМСЯ "МНОЖИТЬ" ХОРОШИЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ- ПРОВОДИМ ИХ МАКСИМАЛЬНОЕ КОЛ- ВО РАЗ В РАЗНЫХ КЛУБАХ (ПОД РАЗНЫМ СОУСОМ ПОДАВАЯ)

----------


## Ivica

> МЫ У СЕБЯ ТАКИЕ ВЫСТАВКИ ДЕЛАЕМ ПЕРЕДВИЖНЫМИ- КОМПАНУЕМ ПО ТЕМАМ- В ОДНОМ КЛУБЕ СЕЛЬСКОМ ПОРАБОТАЕТ ВЫСТАВКА, ЗАТЕМ В ДРУГОМ...
> 
> (А ЭКСПОНАТАМИ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ МНОГОЕ- И СТАРЫЕ АФИШИ, И ФОТО....СЕЙЧАС, НАПРИМЕР, АКТУАЛЬНО- "НОВЫЙ ГОД В МОЁМ ДЕТСТВЕ И В ДЕТСТВЕ МОИХ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ" И ТД..)


Здорово-то как! У нас на территории Громады два сельских клуба и наш основной поселковый. К друг другу на мероприятия ездим всегда, а вот вариант с передвижными выставками никогда не использовали. Особенно понравилась тема старых афиш и фото. Спасибо за идею!

----------


## Натник

*Наташкин*, Наташа,у вас директор СДК считается специалистом?





> Для СК при численном составе специалистов – 1 чел, без группы по оплате труда руководителей, общее число культурно – досуговых мероприятий в месяц устанавливается не менее 2.


во! это для нас, нам установили группу по оплате труда ниже 4-й (при постоянно действующих 8 коллективов)..

----------


## Наташкин

> по моему эти Алла и давала,


Нет, это привезли с нашей учебы, с метод. центра.



> по идее ими можно и не пользоваться, раз они сами это допускают!!!


Можно,  :Yes4:  но как же нас тогда поругать или отшлепать  :Grin:

----------


## Наташкин

> Наташа,у вас директор СДК считается специалистом?


Да, он должен вести мероприятия.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

здравствуйте девочки!Можно  вновь о новогодней тематике. У нас  проводятся подведения итогов работы предприятий начинается в этом году все с 10 декабря -зерновая компания, 18 - сах.завод. 20 - энергетики, 25-бройлер, 27 подведение соц. эконом развития района, 28 утренник в реабилитационном центре, 29 елка главы готовит образование. сказку для детей проводим 3 января  для детей инвалидов с интермедией и  4 января для всех желающих. также  все каникулы пляшем под новогодней елкой в 18:00 (45 мин) и помимо того еще проводим игровые для детей в помещении, будет районный бал маскарад, с распорядителями танцев.  и Рождественский концерт. Новогодняя ночь начинается сие действо с 2 часов поздравление Деда Мороза и Снегурочки танцы вокруг елки и т.д никаких номеров нет,потом чисто дискотека расколбас и фейерверк.

----------


## Elen2

> Об этом не может быть и речи! Всё всем делаем "за спасибо".


Я нервничала, что придумают что-то подобное,но  попросили только моего звукооператора в исполкоме корпоратив озвучить.Хотя.....

----------


## Наташкин

> Предупредила сразу,что если кто-то посмеет сказать,что в праздник работать не хочу,я скажу "до свидания" этому сотруднику


Круто, Лен  :Ok: Надо сразу ставить на место.

----------


## Svetlunya

всех с новосельем! Беседка-чудо, так и располагает к общению!

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! кто то у меня просил заставку "Культура" (футаж), я сообщение из личного кабинета удалила, поэтому не помню кто просил...извините, что сразу не поделилась...забыла... :Tu: 

вот закачала, кому надо пользуйтесь, на здоровье! :Aga: 

http://yadi.sk/d/4z8bAYecDteex

----------


## Елена Ильина

Девочки, всем привет! И мальчикам тоже. Вот решила в вашу темку заглянуть. Приютите? Я тоже работник культуры уже 13 лет. 




> т.к. начальник ОК не дает полномочий директору, хочет всё в своих руках держать.


 Наш долго сопротивлялся, но потом сдулся.




> у нас больше половины ДК в районе не работают.


 У нас работают, но по минимуму. Мероприятий в год, как у нас в месяц. А то и меньше, а зарплата больше.

----------


## Елена Ильина

> С начала календарного года или учебного?


  Раньше всегда вели с учебного года, а в прошлом году оказалось, что надо было с нового года, как отчитываемся, чтобы считать было удобней.

----------


## Тыря

Ой, коллеги!!! Помогите советом!!! У нса фестиваль молодежного творчества на носу и, конечно, всех участников хотелось бы отблагодарить...понятно, что благодарственные письма, а кним, что приложить, учитывая, что кто-то выступает сольно, кто-то группой и бюджет очень ограничен!!))) Очень буду благодарна идеям, советам, я думаю все сталкивались с такой ситуацией...я вот думала может быть календари с эмблемой фестиваля, дак вот времени мало неделя осталась)))

----------


## Наташкин

> Приютите? Я тоже работник культуры уже 13 лет.


Привет, Лен, присоединяйся,  :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

> может быть календари с эмблемой фестиваля, дак вот времени мало неделя осталась)))


Можно сделать календари формата А4 самостоятельно, в Microsoft Publisher много шаблонов

----------


## Ivica

> У нас вообще фигня с эти законом.


Это ещё что! У нас накопилось достаточно средств на спецсчёте от платы за аренду (у нас в ДК проходит регистрация брака), и ни одной копейки мы не можем потратить на свои нужды. В том году с трудом удалось приобести ноутбук, и лавочку нам закрыли. А свадеб было немерено в этом году! Но какое-то непонятное вето наложило казначейчтво, и вот мы сидим с кругленькой суммой виртуальных денег, а вчера всем составом скидывались на фотоальбом и фотографии, который надо привезти на аттестацию в обязательном порядке, как доказательство своей работы.
А ещё в пятницу проводили у себя в фойе праздник для работников самоуправления. Нафестивалились от души!  Начальство обычно не очень щедро раздаёт похвалы, а тут прямо постоили всех в конце праздника и с чувством, так это, поблагодарили, заверив нас, что Новый Год они придут отмечать сюда же.

----------


## бемолик

Девочки,здравствуйте,подскажите пожалуйста обязанности руководителя музыкального(вокального) кружка  в доме культуры.Какое именно участие в праздниках он должен принимать?и как происходит набор детей в кружок?программа составляется на свое усмотрение?если плохая посещаемость,то как ,например,решается такой вопрос?спасибо.

----------


## Наташкин

> подскажите пожалуйста обязанности руководителя музыкального(вокального) кружка в доме культуры.


А вам, должностную инструкцию не дали, в ней всё написано.

----------


## Тыря

Все должно быть прописано в должностной инструкции, а вот что вам там понапишут....это вопрос к руководству...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Все должно быть прописано в должностной инструкции, а вот что вам там понапишут....это вопрос к руководству...


это тоже весьма относительно... Мои методисты и посуду после мероприятия моют, и стены красят, и полотна стирают, и стулья со столами носят. А в инструкции про это - ни слова. Но они знают, что именно за это они получают % надбавки

----------


## Гульнур

Вчера наконец-то получила долгожданную премию губернатора в 50000 руб. Просто перегнали на карточку, без всякого сопровождения в виде диплома или сертификата.  Документально даже в годовом отчете показать нечего...........

----------


## Ivica

> получила долгожданную премию губернатора в 50000 руб.


Гульнур, искренне поздравляю! Главное, не останавливаться на достигнутом!




> Просто перегнали на карточку, без всякого сопровождения в виде диплома или сертификата.


Не стоит расстраиваться из-за таких людей. "Счастливую женщину невозможно обидеть, её можно только рассмешить". А человек, дарящий радость другим, не может не быть счастливым!

----------


## Ivica

Девочки, а мы сегодня сдали аттестацию! Результаты пока неизвестны, но вроде все справились. Хочу от всей души поблагодарить Рамоновну за методический материал, который опубликован на персональном сайте Дома Культуры. Хотя мы и живём в разных государствах и законы о культуре у нас совершенно разные, очень много информации из этой методической копилочки пригодилось. Ещё раз огромное спасибо!

----------


## Елена Ильина

> Девочки,здравствуйте,подскажите пожалуйста обязанности руководителя музыкального(вокального) кружка в доме культуры.Какое именно участие в праздниках он должен принимать?и как происходит набор детей в кружок?программа составляется на свое усмотрение?если плохая посещаемость,то как ,например,решается такой вопрос?


Если вы занимаетесь только кружковой работой, то вы обязаны только предоставлять номера для мероприятий клуба. А если у вас есть ещё и дргая должность, то уже исходя из неё. У нас в ДК отдельно кружками никто не занимается. У всех нормальные должности. Исключения составляют только хореографы. У них это основная профессия, но и они по мере возможности и способностей принимают участие в подготовке мероприятий. В любом случае всё зависит от вашей основной деятельности.
Я руковожу студией вокально-эстетического развития на платной основе. Мне дают возможность зарабатывать на занятиях, я даю номера на мероприятия. И в отчёте это тоже годовом прописывается. Детей набираю ежегодно просто вывешивая объявления в тех местах, где прочитают потенциальные участники студии или их родители. Никакого плана не пишу. Это не школа. У нас этого не требуют.
Про посещаемость скажу так. Во первых детей нужно заинтересовать. Чаще делать им дни рождения. Я поощряю за хорошее поведение на уроке нотками. Когда набирается определённое количество ноток, ребёнку даю маленький подарочек. За эти нотки детки готовы на всё. Но если кружок платный, то родители всегда норовят сэкономить. Раньше я брала оплату за месяц. Причём сумма была фиксированная не зависимо от того ходил ребёнок 2 дня в месяце или 22. Но в прошлом году столкнулась с такой проблемой - детки много болели и в итоге ходили день или два в месяце, естественно родители отказались оплачивать полную сумму за 1-2 урока. А я осталась без заработка. Хотя на работу ходила (будучи в декрете) и с детками занималась. Поэтому с прошлого года сделала оплату поурочно, но чуть дороже. Теперь я сразу вижу по количеству деток сколько я заработала. И родители знают за что платят. Это тоже не исключает хождение через раз. Здесь срабатывает ещё один приём. Всегда говорю родителям и более старшим деткам, что если вы будете ходить не регулярно, у вас намного меньше шансов попасть в тот или иной номер для выступлений на концертах. Срабатывает. Потому как даже самые слабые детки надеются, что станут звёздочками...

----------


## Elen2

> Круто, Лен


Наташа,я просто не видела другого выхода. Оплачивать все равно не желают и не будут.Значит нужно было искать свой вариант.Я пока нашла такой.




> Уважаемые коллеги, разрабатывал ли кто- то уже ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ О ЗАКУПКАХ.


Я как раз этим  занимаюсь весь декабрь. Последнюю инфу нужно 2.01 отослать.Честно говоря, поняла общий смысл ,но сама не знаю, рискнула бы это сделать. У нас грозят за ошибки штрафами от 5000гривен(8000гр =1000 долларов)
Рисковать боялась.




> Боже мой.... Это о чем?.


У нас это называется " здійснення державних закупівель ".Не понимаю,для чего это нужно ДК?Я закупаю тепло при наличии одного продавца теплоэнергии в Одесской области.




> .Т.е. у руководителя должны 18 часов в неделю идти занятия в кружке?


Да.а чем они должны на работе заниматься? Моим руководителям,дохнуть некогда,особенно перед Новым годом.
Или 3-4 часа в день трудно найти ,чем заняться?




> А у нас все сидят на работе полный день


Не понимаю,для чего?Полный рабочий день сидят 40-ка часовики и то ,я  рабочий день уменьшила на 2 часа,опять же из соображений,чтобы не спорили о праздничной оплате.




> аккомпаниаторов, концертмейстеров - за 4 часа работы в день.


Аллочка,у нас  аккомпаниаторы работают 8 часов  в день.Сейчас на работу пойду и еще раз загляну в их ДИ и штатное расписание,если там что-то написано.





> вот закачала, кому надо пользуйтесь, на здоровье!


Спасибо ,Наташенька, пригодится.

----------


## Elen2

> Наш долго сопротивлялся, но потом сдулся.




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

Купила  елку 3 м высотой,красавица.Уже поставила ее в вестибюле,чтобы расправились иголочки.Так что  нос суют ОК везде,не нужно поддаваться на провокации.
Не купила призы  для ночного представления.Придется еще съездить  один раз.

----------


## Elen2

> а вот что вам там понапишут....это вопрос к руководству...


Если ты упорный и настырный, это  можно таки оспорить.Знаю по-себе,еще из работы музрука.Тоже пытались навесить на меня все ,что другие делать не хотят.




> Вчера наконец-то получила долгожданную премию губернатора в 50000 руб.


*Поздравляю!молодец!*




> Девочки, а мы сегодня сдали аттестацию! Результаты пока неизвестны, но вроде все справились.


Как я боюсь этого слова.Пока не хватает ни опыта работы ,ни знаний.А с документацией вообще возиться не люблю.
[IMG]http://s18.******info/0c7d4c40a3b34071e9b4d0a7f0d6d290.gif[/IMG]




> Никакого плана не пишу. Это не школа. У нас этого не требуют.


Странно.



> Всегда говорю родителям и более старшим деткам, что если вы будете ходить не регулярно, у вас намного меньше шансов попасть в тот или иной номер для выступлений на концертах. Срабатывает.


 :Ok: 
Пошла на работу собираться. Репетиция с Дедом Морозом и Снежной Бабой и Снегурочкой.
Первое детское представление.будет 3.01 проходить.

----------


## Саморетянка

> Вчера наконец-то получила долгожданную премию губернатора в 50000 руб. Просто перегнали на карточку, без всякого сопровождения в виде диплома или сертификата.  Документально даже в годовом отчете показать нечего...........


Гульнур, у  нас тоже так же выплатили, еще подоходный в 6,5 тысяч высчитали.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Гульнур, у нас тоже так же выплатили, еще подоходный в 6,5 тысяч высчитали.


А я еще не получила. Но будет тоже самое - карточка. подоходный налог и все. ) Как-то не продумано это. Оценили нас, как на рынке. Товар - деньги ))))

----------


## Рамоновна

> А я еще не получила.


Я тоже. Обещают на этой неделе

----------


## Саморетянка

> Я тоже. Обещают на этой неделе


Я тоже с вами согласна. Не продумано. Вроде объявили нас лучшими, вроде это по федеральной программе? Но  хотя бы грамоту то могли приложить? Как то все странно.

----------


## Гульнур

> Гульнур, у  нас тоже так же выплатили, еще подоходный в 6,5 тысяч высчитали.


У меня подоходный налог почему то не высчитали. Может потом потребуют вернуть, не знаю. Но деньги я уже потратила, возвращать нечего....

----------


## Гульнур

> Гульнур, искренне поздравляю! Главное, не останавливаться на достигнутом!
> 
> 
> Не стоит расстраиваться из-за таких людей. "Счастливую женщину невозможно обидеть, её можно только рассмешить". А человек, дарящий радость другим, не может не быть счастливым!


Спасибо, да я и не расстраиваюсь. Я счастлива, что за меня порадовались столько людей. все село поздравляло, все коллеги.Главное, что люди понимают, что мы работаем от души, и ценят это

----------


## Рамоновна

Создана новая тема по оформлению  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138353

Из беседки сообщения перенесены туда

----------


## Леди N

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ, ПОМОГИТЕ НАПИСАТЬ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКУ НА ИНСТРУКТОРА ПО ФИЗ- РЕ И СПОРТУ. НАШЕГО ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОГО СОТРУДНИКА РЕШИЛИ ПРЕДСТАВИТЬ К НАГРАДЕ))))) НЕ ПИСАЛА ЕЩЁ НИКОГОДА ПРО СПОРТСМЕНОВ....ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ОПЫТОМ :flower:

----------


## вокся

> ПОМОГИТЕ НАПИСАТЬ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКУ


дайте адрес почты. Писала характеристику на тренера по рукопашному бою.

----------


## вокся

Ничего не меняется...) Новогодние репетиции вперемешку с Днями с/х работников предприятий...) Утром - да здравствует труд земледельца! Вечером - а давайте позовем Дедушку Мороза!... 
Какой-то радостный дурдом)))
Остался месяц до Открытия Года культуры... Конь не волялся... Хочется чего-такого эдакого... 
А еще у меня случилось приятное) Муж сдела так, чтобы в новогоднюю ночь не я народ веселила, а вокруг меня хороводы водили...) В перевывах между репетициями думаю о новогоднем платье для ресторана))) И первое мероприятие только третьего...) Хорошо же)

----------


## Наташкин

> Муж сдела так, чтобы в новогоднюю ночь не я народ веселила, а вокруг меня хороводы водили...)


Оксана, поделись секретом.

----------


## вокся

> Оксана, поделись секретом.


Методично есть  мозг ложкой)))) 
А если серьезно, то он просто сам осознал, что я за этот год упласталась так, что Год лошади может в нашей самье уже не наступать)))) И сам предложил или ресторан, или поездку в Новоибирск. Новосиб я уж точно не осилю))) просто я дня два хочу все же провести под пледом, пялясь в телек и наворачивая мандаринки)))

----------


## Ivica

> за этот год упласталась так, что Год лошади может в нашей самье уже не наступать))))


Ну прямо в точку! Такого бешенного года и особенно ноября-декабря у нас в ДК давно не было. Муж устал меня встречать с фонариком по ночам, а сынишка спросил на днях: "А мы в этот раз будем гирлянды вешать или паутиной обойдёмся?" Я всем клятвенно пообещала, что 30-го после  обеда приду домой, и мы начнём активное праздничное новогодье, плавно переходящее в круглую годовщину семейной жизни аккурат 31-го декабря. Вот где ещё сюрпризы ждут!

----------


## Рамоновна

Новая тема - 2014 - ГОД КУЛЬТУРЫ - здесь

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138365

----------


## Zabanka

Отвели 22 елки))) Осталось еще пять и на выходные))) ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!!!! ПУСТЬ НАС ВСЕХ ВЫСОКОЕ НАЧАЛЬСТВО ЛЮБИТ, ПОМЕНЬШЕ ВСЕМ НЕРАДИВЫХ РАБОТНИКОВ, ДОБРЫХ И ВЕСЕЛЫХ КЛИЕНТОВ))) С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

Сегодня получила "новогодний подарок": в бухгалтерии сказали, что из гранта 50 тыс. помимо 13% налогов, с меня еще 15 тыс. удержат в пенсионный фонд...
ЖЕСТЬ.... Еще кого-нибудь так поздравили?

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Дорогие коллеги, пусть всё плохое останется в этом году и забудется, а я всех поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом                                                                                                                                                               Наступит скоро новогодний вечер,
Пусть, он в ваш дом тихонечко войдет,
А вы зажгите праздничные свечи…
Встречайте сказку, что он принесет.
Пусть, всех одарит счастьем новым,
И воплотит в реальность все мечты,
А каждый дом, пусть с запахом еловым,
Вдруг станет полон света, красоты…
Когда на елке огоньки зажгутся,
И кто то скажет новогодний тост…
Желаю вам друг другу улыбнуться,
И пусть, счастливым будет Новый год!
                                                                                                                                                                    С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Сегодня получила "новогодний подарок": в бухгалтерии сказали, что из гранта 50 тыс. помимо 13% налогов, с меня еще 15 тыс. удержат в пенсионный фонд...
> ЖЕСТЬ.... Еще кого-нибудь так поздравили?


Ничего себе!!!! Мне ничего подобного не говорили. Только то, что я должна буду сдать декларацию на эти 50 тысяч. Интересно, а с каких это пор из денежных выплат удерживают в пенсионный фонд?   Это же начисления на заработную плату? Ира, тут что-то непонятное. Нужно разбираться

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, вот и разбираюсь. Уже и в онлайн консультациях сижу... ничего пока жизнеутверждающего...столько нюансов... грант не находится в утвержденном списке необлагаемых премий и грантов РФ, мне его платит НЕ работодатель, с которым я состою в трудовых отношениях, ...

 А в ПФ сказали, что при проверке, увидев мои 50 тыс, наложат штраф за неуплату отчислений.

----------


## Наташкин

> Добрые и милые культработники и все форумчане! С наступившим 2014 годом! Творческого всем расцвета, ярких радужных праздников и простых светлых и уютных дней в судьбе.


Присоединяюсь и поздравляю с Рождеством!!!
Что-то тихо у нас в беседке, наверное все устали и отдыхают после всех праздников.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Наташкин*, это у кого как... У меня вчера был первый выходной в этом году. 

6-го показывали Районную Рождественскую-сказку-концерт. Прошло на "ура", по словам начальства. Но при подготовке сама себя загнала: из 13 героев 7 были в новых костюмах, плюс еще новые костюмы к танцу Ангелов. 

И впервые за 13 лет меня "подставил" ребенок: девочка (Баба-Яга) 3 января, после месяца репетиций, просто не пришла. На звонки не отвечала, дома сказала, что идет на репетицию, а до ДК не дошла... Дети- ее одноклассники, мои артисты, искали ее по всему поселку, у всех возможных друзей. Нашли, а она: "не надо меня искать, играть я не буду". КАК?! Без объяснений, без видимых причин... И, главное, мое педагогическое чутье все это время молчало, не предвидела я такой ситуации, и повода не было. До 3 января...

На мое счастье в поселок на каникулы приехала моя прежняя артистка, сейчас она учится в театральной школе в Москве. Узнала про "подставу" и сама вызвалась играть. В общем, 4-го числа на генеральной репетиции у меня была такая Баба-Яга - УХ!!! После сказки она взяла с меня обещание, что я ей оставлю эпизодическую роль на следующий год. Я твердо обещала. Хорошо, что есть ТАКИЕ дети!

----------


## Наташкин

> И впервые за 13 лет меня "подставил" ребенок:


А нас подставил взрослый человек,  наш осветитель и диджей, он должен был в нов. ночь быть Д.Морозом и после представления вести дискотеку, пришел за 15 минут до выступления, и его кто-то обидел наговорил ему гадостей, и он сбежал, гад...других слов нет, хорошо, что у нас была запись Д.М и  мне пришлось мужа наряжать. А с ночной дискотекой директор разбиралась искала замену. У меня за 24 года работы, тоже такое впервые.

----------


## Рамоновна

Свой сегодняшний отгул посвятила работе с сайтом - долго руки не доходили закачать до конца сценарии и методические материалы. Теперь почти все, остались мелочи.

Из отдела и ДК звонили-звонили-звонили.... Часа полтора провела на телефоне. Отгул удался!

----------


## Наташкин

> Отгул удался!


  :Grin: 
Мы все свои отгулы, проводим с пользой, на написании сценариев, не только отгулы, но и вечера после работы. Мне муж говорит, ты на работе-то, что не пишешь? А когда писать, у меня лично времени не хватает, всё пишу ночами и дома.

----------


## вокся

> Мы все свои отгулы, проводим с пользой,


да уж)))) 
До среды всех своих отправила в отгулы... Буду скулить на работе только на пару с методистом))) Отчеты. Не до отгулов)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Отчеты. Не до отгулов)


Я на выходные домой взяла...

----------


## Саморетянка

Все мы так живем. С работы идем и работу на дом берем. То сценарий в интернете посмотреть, то песню поискать, то отчет доделать... И так изо дня в день. Нам нынче все праздничные дни велели проводить мероприятия и дежурить по очереди. А когда отдыхать? неизвестно. Вот сейчас в плотную занимаемся подготовкой Крещенского вечера для пожилых людей, а в начале февраля - отчетный концерт. Когда все успеть? Жалко что в сутках только 24 часа.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> Все мы так живем. С работы идем и работу на дом берем. То сценарий в интернете посмотреть, то песню поискать, то отчет доделать... И так изо дня в день. Нам нынче все праздничные дни велели проводить мероприятия и дежурить по очереди. А когда отдыхать? неизвестно. Вот сейчас в плотную занимаемся подготовкой Крещенского вечера для пожилых людей, а в начале февраля - отчетный концерт. Когда все успеть? Жалко что в сутках только 24 часа.


Я думал такой бардак только у нас, оказывается по всей России такое. У нас на этот год финансов полный ноль, даже на канцелярские товары нет, и это называется встречаем "год культуры". А насчёт выходных за праздники спрашиваем у руководства, как насчёт отгулов, заявляют нечего пока не знаем.Как работать так вперёд с флагом,а как отгулы - нечего не знаем. Какой в культуре пошёл бардак.

----------


## Елена Ильина

Ой, ка к хорошо, что я пока в декрете и работаю на пол ставки. Меня сильно не напрягают. В этом году правда снова Голубой огонёк писать обязали. Точнее музыку к нему. Это мюзикл. Поэтому все песенки на мне. Больше никто так писать не может. А жаль. Уже хочется эти лавры на кого-нить сложить. Столько лет на мне выезжают с мюзиклами, что я уже и сбилась со счёта. 

А в этой теме никого нет, кто занимается кукольным? Я вот взялась в этом году, но очень тяжко мне. С нуля начинать практически.

Всех с наступившим новым годом! С Рождеством тоже! Счастья, любви, удачи, денег и здоровья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## вокся

> С нуля начинать практически.


мы на этом сайте брали пьесу.
Но уверена, что с твоим талантом и эта гора будет по плечу))) Легко)))

----------


## Елена Ильина

> мы на этом сайте брали пьесу.


  Спасибо за сайт!

Жаль, что к таланту дополнительное время в сутках на даётся.

----------


## оля музыко

:Smile3: Здравствуйте, коллеги. Всех с наступившими и прошедшими и предстоящими праздниками!!! Я тоже думала, что такой бардак по поводу финансирования творится только у нас. Письмами в фин.управление уже завалили. Но , сказали, деньги на текущий год будут только на руководителей. Напрашивается вопрос, кто к ним относится, т.к. в статистике совсем по- другому идёт классификация, нежели у нас в культуре. А , как у вас с этим  дела обстоят? :Smile3:

----------


## Саморетянка

> Здравствуйте, коллеги. Всех с наступившими и прошедшими и предстоящими праздниками!!! Я тоже думала, что такой бардак по поводу финансирования творится только у нас. Письмами в фин.управление уже завалили. Но , сказали, деньги на текущий год будут только на руководителей. Напрашивается вопрос, кто к ним относится, т.к. в статистике совсем по- другому идёт классификация, нежели у нас в культуре. А , как у вас с этим  дела обстоят?


Финансирования нет, практически никакого. Из бюджета на ДК на весь год (2013)  было выделено 2 тысячи, но их в итоге, никто не дал. Все на платных деньгах: и ремонт, и канц. и хоз. товары, и костюмы, и аппаратура, даже дороги почистить, снег с крыши скинуть, за все нужно заплатить. А где взять? Никто не говорит. И каким трудом нам даются эти платные услуги, ни кого не волнует.

----------


## вокся

Девочки. Кто-то использует/использовал в своей работе громкоговоритель для экскурсовода? Я его видела в работе. Мне показалось, что звука достаточно (но это были горы... и нас было человек сорок, наверно). Мне кажется, что для работы на мини-площадках на той же самой Масленице будет самое то, чтоб не таскаться с радиомикрофонами. И руки свободные, и кучу звука не надо выставлять на улицу. 
Жду отзывы)))))

----------


## Рамоновна

*вокся*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135016 вот здесь на нашем форуме это обсуждалось

----------


## Натник

> Мне кажется, что для работы на мини-площадках


Спасибо за идею!!! :Ok: в селе наверное вообще будет незаменимая вещь, когда мы и чтец и жнец, и на дуде игрец...




> вот здесь на нашем форуме это обсуждалось


спасибо!!!!

----------


## вокся

> Сообщение от Рамоновна
> 
> вот здесь на нашем форуме это обсуждалось
> 
> 
> спасибо!!!!


Присоединяюсь)))

----------


## Саморетянка

На верное,  правда, не заменимая вещь, что то тоже захотелось приобрести. Рассказывайте, если кто приобретет в ближайшее время, как этот аппарат в нашей работе.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Лично я считаю, что это не выход из положения, да и вообще громкоговоритель искажает голос. На батарейках прогорите, да и стоит он сам тоже не дёшево. Купите себе небольшой маниторчик лучше, да поставьте стойку с микрофоном, если хотите свободные руки, или головную гарнитуру купите недорогую. А музыкальное оформление на масленице разве никакого нет что ли? Музыка должна звучать фоном почти постоянно. Один баянист всю масленицу не потянет. Просто выкинете деньги на ветер. Сразу говорю, чтобы ни кого не обидеть - это лично моё мнение. С уважением, Владимир

----------


## Elen2

> Я думал такой бардак только у нас, оказывается по всей России такое.


Добрый вечер.Почему только  по России бардак,Украина  тоже с вами....И бардак не то слово.С отчетами просто схожу с ума,т.к. ни разу их не делала.Обратилась в ОК к начальнику,а она на меня глаза выпучила- не знает она,как все это делать.Набралась наглости и попросила завтра придти бывшую директрису(благо ,что хорошо знакомы) Она ,наверное, единственный человек ,который не отказался мне помочь в трудную минуту.А какая, извините за слово,хрень...написана во всех этих отчетных  схемах....Я просто не поняла,мои ли это отчеты сначала?! Поискала-поискала по сайту мин.культуры.....И огорчилась..мои. :Tu: 
С худруком просто беда,таких тупиц  нужно поискать.Дала готовую таблицу отпусков и час времени,нужно было  просто разнести по столбцам и сторокам уже напечатанную инфу.Она изуродовала  всю таблицу с отпусками,народ ждал  ,чтобы подписать....Не вышло.Завтра буду сама делать новую.




> и работаю на пол ставки.




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Рамоновна

> или головную гарнитуру купите недорогую.


уже купили, 5000 на ветер... а вот громкоговоритель портативный дает свободу перемещения, да и где столько колонок набраться на каждую площадку? 

Кстати, знаю умное слово: вторичные по значимости  площадки, которые  работают одновременно с главной на празднике, называются *СИМУЛЬТАННЫЕ*.

----------


## вокся

> Кстати, знаю умное слово


Ух ты))) Я теперь его тоже знаю и буду умничать))) :Aga:  
Я, действительно, про горомкоговоритель имела ввиду для этих случаев, когда идет основное предстввление, когда гремит музыка, а зебег в мешках или метание чурок уже надо бы провести (если уж про масленицу) Или вот мы проводим открытие Ледового Городка. Как правило это минут 10 общей программы, а потом народ рассасывается по объектам.
У нас тоже есть три гарнитуры.  Но с ней далеко от основного пульта не уйдешь...)




> Лично я считаю, что это не выход из положения,


Спаибо , Владимир, за ваше мнение))) Буду размышлять)))) Я про батарейки тоже напряглась... А они сейчас такие слабенькие(

Это я три года назад проводила на отдельной площадке, далековато от сцены,    семейный забег на санках, где был главным призом  теленок от австрийской коровки))) Народу было... Сами можете предствить...))) А  с этой...штучкой) так утаскалась, что не высказать)))
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/4883064m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## lenusik

А мы с батарейками не заморачиваемся - аккумуляторы  выгодней)))
И вот комментарии спецов о громкоговорителях: http://www.guidesupport.ru/vybor_gromkogovoritlya

----------


## VanDerMade

> _(головную гарнитуру)_ уже купили, 5000 на ветер...


Ирина, чем не устроил девайс? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, впечатлениями.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, впечатлениями.


Все "б" "п" утрированы, настройки на микшере снизили искажение только наполовину. в общем, лежит себе в кладовке, достаем только для исполнителя на дудках

----------


## Ivica

Всем доброго дня! Девчата, у нас такая ситуация сложилась шаткая, решила обратиться к вам и за советом и за идеей. Этой весной в нашем ДК защищаются три коллектива на подтверждение звания "народный". Если за вокальный греческий можно не беспокоиться совсем, за хореографический из-за смены руководителя придётся немного поволноваться, то с театром эстрады полный завал. За три года по разным причинам сменилось три руководителя, прежней команды нет. Взять отстрочку на год ввиду сложившихся обстоятельств можно было бы, но девочка, защищавшаяся последней практически провалила постановку и ушла в декрет. Только через три месяца из министерства позвонили и сообщили, что ввиду прежних заслуг нам всё же поставили защиту, но с большим авансом на будущее. Будущее должно было наступить 21 мая, но сегодння его поменяли на 26 марта. Времени практически нет. А тут ещё нет до сих пор определённости с темой. Директор настаивает на политической теме, но в данной ситуации в Украине это просто абсурдно. Сегодня, после изменения сроков, её уверенность пошатнулась и стала склоняться к военной тематике, т.к. в апреле широко будет отмечаться 70-летие освобождение Крыма. Хочу просить вашего совета, может кто подкинет интересную идею, постараюсь написать и обработать сама, а может есть наброски, а может просто деловые соображения. Если всё же директор будет настаивать (а решающее слово за ней) на военной тематике, может есть у кого 20-минутный материал, можно тоже набросками, всё скомпоную и музыку подберу. Со вторника должны начать штурмовую подготовку, да только крепость ещё не выстроена.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ivica*, загляните ко мне на сайт http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче...-победы/

----------


## Алла и Александр

Добрый день, коллеги! Вернее, уже ночь!
Сегодня были на совещании в РДК и получили методический материал для работы. Нам выдали новые формы планов и отчетов, График областных фестивалей и т. д. Все разместила у себя на сайте в разделе Методическая копилка Возможно кому-то будет этот опыт интересен.

----------


## Ivica

> Ivica, загляните ко мне на сайт http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче...-победы/


Ирина, как всегда оперативно и от души. На вашем сайте бываю по делу, очень всё удобно, доступно, грамотно. Зацепила меня "Любовь и Война". Спасибо огромное. Даже, если тема защиты будет другая, обязательно сделаем в апреле или мае.




> Возможно кому-то будет этот опыт интересен.


Конечно будет! Мы тоже в октябре на базе своего ДК планируем провести праздник национальных культур района, он у нас очень многонациональный, и коллективы разные и павильоны у каждого свои. Только вот положения об этом празднике и не хватало! Спасибо болшущее!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Зацепила меня "Любовь и Война"


При подготовке этой театрализации я столкнулась с проблемой - ЧТО ДЕЛАЮТ Любовь и Война во время произнесения слов. Исходя из моих весьма скудных режиссерских навыков, они то стояли спиной и поворачивались, то выходили и заходили вглубь сцены, в общем, черти что. Может, наши режиссеры вам подскажут, или вы сами владеете этими приемами. Но действие напрашивается, а какое?....................

----------


## Ivica

Ирина, вчера отстояла "Любовь и войну". Сначала все как-то молча переваривали материал, а потом посыпались предложения ЧТО и КАК делать. Наибольшая дискуссия развернулась по образам и костюмам. Хотелось бы вас спросить об этом. Вдруг у вас фотографии сохранились. А в режиссёрском плане у нас, наверное, будет решаться всё сообща, по ходу репетиций.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ivica*, Война и Любовь были одеты в черное и красное платья соответственно. Платья шили одного фасона, из креп-сатина: Без рукава, приталенное, юбка-полусолнце до пола. Сверху- шифоновая накидка солнце (по длине руки)

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Здравствуйте милые друзья помогите нужен небольшой стих в котором нужно объединить любовь к родному краю, спортивный турнир 14 тенисный турнир среди ветеранов и 60-летие Белгородской области как приветственный для открытия. может кто что подскажет?  уже 31 открываем

----------


## балалайка

Уважаемые коллеги! Очень нужно придумать креативное название для отчетного театрализованного концерта вокальной студии. Концерт задуман в морском стиле. т.е. дети отправляются на корабле в море и попадают в разные приключения. Соответственно весь репертуар на тему моряки. острова, алые паруса, пираты... Может кто- нибудь проводил мероприятие примерно на такую тему и поделится своими наработками, чтобы мы могли включить в сценарий! Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## вокся

> На "Калинкине" встречусь с тобой с удовольствием! Не факт, конечно, что мы попадём на Гала-концерт, но будем стараться.


тоже совсееееем не факт, но мы тоже будем очень стараться) В прошлый раз не попали(((( Заняли 2 место.

----------


## Леди N

Дорогие и уважаемые... позвольте...покричать- попричитать....поделиться проблемой из-за собственной глупости (ну а если для кого- то станет уроком чужой опыт- то совсем хорошо)

Я руковожу мун бюджет учреждением культуры (Центральный ДК) в сельском поселении. В настоящий момень у нас 10 структурных подразделений.

В 2005-м г ЦДК сгорел и мы располагаемся в приспособленных помещениях детского сада на 120 кв метрах площади, которую делим с Центром доп обр(подчинение- управление образования)- ДРУЖИМ.., ПОНИМАЕМ НУЖНОСТЬ ДРУГ ДРУГА.., ПОТОМУ И НЕ ДЕРЁМСЯ...

Начиная с того самого 2005- го наш учредитель- АБСОЛЮТНО НА СВОЁМ МЕСТЕ НАХОДЯЩИЙСЯ ЧЕЛОВЕК- ГЛАВА нашего сельского поселения БЬЁТСЯ над строительством нового ДК. По существующему- уже сделанному проекту, выкупленному, прошедшему экспертизу- это должен быть культурно - спортивный комплекс со ЗРИТЕЛЬНЫМ ЗАЛОМ НА 320 МЕСТ.

Стоимость проекта- АХОВАЯ- поэтому не озвучиваю- ЗА ЭТО ВРЕМЯ ОБЛАСТЬ ВЫДЕЛЯЛА НАМ ДЕНСРЕДСТВА С ШЕСТЬЮ НУЛЯМИ В КОНЦЕ НЕ РАЗ- для того, чтобы начать осуществление проекта ПОЭТАПНО- ДОКУМЕТАЦИЯ- ТЕНДРЫ- И НЕДОБРОСОВЕСТНЫЕ СТРОИТЕЛИ- ПОДРЯДЧИКИ И Т.П.- ТО ЕСТЬ ТЕ, КТО ВЫИГРЫВАЛ ЭТИ ТЕНДРЫ- ВСЁ ЭТО БЫЛО. Один раз даже площадку для строительства ДК обнесли забором, навезли техники, поставили вагончики- МФ БЫЛИ УВЕРЕНЫ- ЧТО ВОТ- ВСЁ НАЧАЛОСЬ.... ДА НЕ ТУТ- ТО БЫЛО...Вообщем в результате проблем , возниших у исполнителя- ВСЁ СНЕСЛИ....И ВНОВЬ - ЧИСТОЕ ПОЛЕ.......

А ПРОЕКТ- ТО ДОРОГОСТОЯЩИЙ, НАМ СОФИНАНСИРОВАНИЕ НУЖНО- ГЛАВА ВНОВЬ БИТЬСЯ НАЧАЛА И ПОРОГИ ОБИВАТЬ.... а У НАС В ОБЛАСТИ- БЕСКОНЕЧНЫЕ КАДРОВЫЕ ПЕРЕМЕНЫ....((((( ПО ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВАМ ПРЕДШЕСТВЕННИКОВ НИКТО НЕ ОТВЕЧАЕТ.....((((( СПЛОШНЫЕ БОИ....

И ТУТ... В ПРОШЛУЮ ПЯТНИЦУ.....................Я ДАЖЕ НЕ ЗНАЮ КАК ВСЁ ЭТО НАЗВАТЬ........МНЕ ЖУТКО СТЫДНО ЗА СВОЮ НЕДАЛЬНОВИДНОСТЬ.....

ЕЖЕГОДНО В ФОРМЕ 7-НК- ЛЮБИМОЙ))) ВЫ- ТО ВЕДЬ ЗНАЕТЕ И ТОЖЕ ЛЮБИТЕ- КТО Ж ЕЩЁ УСЛЫШАТЬ- ПОНЯТЬ СМОЖЕТ(((....
В ФОРМЕ 7- НК В РАЗДЕЛЕ МАТ.- ТЕХ. БАЗА МЫ СТАВИМ ЗАОБЛАЧНЫЕ ЦИФРЫ- КОЛИЧЕСТВО ПОСАДОЧНЫХ МЕСТ В ЗРИТЕЛЬНОМ ЗАЛЕ.....

НУ, НАПРИМЕР, ПЛОЩАДЬ ЗАЛА- 100 КВ. М (ПРИЧЁМ- ЭТО ВМЕСТЕ СО СЦЕНОЙ)- ЗНАЧИТ ПОСАДОЧНЫХ МЕСТ 150 ШТУК (100: 0,66= 150  ; 0,66- ЭТО ПЛОЩАДЬ КРЕСЛА ПОСАДОЧНОГО)...

КОГДА МЫ В 2008- М СТАТУС ЮРЛИЦА ПРИОБРЕЛИ И ПОЛУЧИЛИ В ОПЕРАТИВНОЕ УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ЗДАНИЯ ВСЕХ 10 КЛУБОВ- СТРУКТУРНЫХ НАШИХ ПОДРАЗДЕЛЕНИЙ, я бодалась с этим вопросом с Управлением культуры района- получила ответ, что это очень сложно- что либо в 7- нк менять, нужно писать огромаднейшие объяснительные- вообщем не нужно портить ИМ картинку- ВОТ МЫ И НЕ ПОРТИЛИ (ХОТЯ ЗДЕСЬ, КОНЕЧНО, ТОЛЬКО МОЯ КОНКРЕТНО, А НЕ ОБЩАЯ ГЛУПОСТЬ)....

а У СЕБЯ В ПОСЕЛЕНИИ ПРИ АКТИВНОЙ РАБОТЕ ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКОГО ОТДЕЛА АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ РАЗРАБОТАЛИ, СОГЛАСНО НОРМАТИВНОЙ ПОТРЕБНОСТИ ОБОСНОВАНИЕ- НА НЕОБХОДИМОСТЬ НАШЕМУ ПОСЕЛЕНИЮ дк со зрит. залом на 320 мест (У НАС ВЕДЬ КЛУБОВ- МНОГО- ПОЭТОМУ ЦИФРА- ТО ЗАШКАЛИВАЕТ)

НО ВЕДЬ СЕЛЬСКИЙ КЛУБ- И ЗРИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЗАЛ В НЁМ- ЭТО ЕЩЁ НАДО ПОСТАРАТЬСЯ, ЧТОБЫ ПРИДАТЬ ПОМЕЩЕНИЮ СТАТУС ЗРИТ ЗАЛА- я потому и убеждала Управление культуры. Ведь в сельских ДК в этих "зрит. залах" проходит всё, что можно- КРЕСЛА НЕ ПРИКРУЧЕНЫ- ИХ ВООБЩЕ НИГДЕ НЕТ- В ОСНОВНОМ ЛАВОЧКИ ИЛИ СТУЛЬЯ (ПОДАРЕННЫЕ- НА БАЛАНС НЕ ПОСТАВЛЕННЫЕ)....ТО ЕСТЬ ПОСАДОЧНЫХ МЕСТ- 150, А КРЕСЕЛ В ТАКОМ КОЛИЧЕСТВЕ НИКОГДА И НЕ БЫЛО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

тО ЕСТЬ ПО ПОСЛЕДНЕМУ ОБОСНОВАНИ. НЕОБХОДИМОСТИ СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВА НОВОГО дк В НАШЕМ ПОСЕЛЕНИИ- 890 МЕСТ- ПОТРЕБНОСТЬ, А ФАКТИЧЕСКАЯ ОБЕСПЕЧЕННОСТЬ- 570 МЕСТ, ДЕФИЦИТ МЕСТ (МОЩНОСТИ)- 320 (КАК РАЗ "НАШ" "НОВЫЙ" ЗРИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЗАЛ)

В 2013-М ГОДУ- НЕ ЗНАЮ КОГДА- УПРАВЛЕНИЕ КУЛЬТУРЫ ПОЛУЧАЕТ ИНФОРМАЦИЮ О НОВЫХ НОРМАТИВАХ. В НАСТОЯЩИЙ МОМЕНТ В мОСК. ОБЛ НА КАЖДУЮ 1000 НАСЕЛЕНИЯ ПОЛОЖЕНО 70 ПОСАДОЧНЫХ МЕСТ. Управление культуры отправляет новые цифры в область- не ставя в известность наше поселение- это с нашим- то ТРУДНЕЙШИМ СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВОМ!!!!!!!

а тут ещё мы дураки- со своей обеспеченнсотью посадочными местами 1048 штук по форме 7-нк.

в прошлую пятницу Глава ездила на приём в МИНКУЛЬТУРЫ- И ЕЙ ТАМ СКАЗАЛИ- МОЛ, ВЫ КУДА???? У ВАС ОБЕСПЕЧЕННОСТЬ ЗАШКАЛИВАЕТ !!! А ВЫ ЕЩЁ СОФИНАНАНСИРОВАНИЯ ХОТИТЕ!!! ВАШИ РАБОТНИКИ В 7-НК ПОКАЗЫВАЮТ нужные области ЦИФРЫ- для оТКАЗа вам в денсредствах, а то, что раньше выделялись)))(((( без комментов((((((((((((((

ездила я в Управление культуры... Сводный Отчёт они уже сдали.....год у нас потерян..... а МЫ, ГОВОРЯТ, УЖЕ В ПРОШЛОМ ГОДУ УДИВЛЯЛИСЬ, ЧТО У ВАС ТАКИЕ ЦИФРЫ- РАЗНЫЕ...ВОТ ТАК ВОТ- В ОДНОМ КАБИНЕТЕ УДИВЛЯЛИСЬ- А В ДРУГОМ ЗХАСТАВЛЯЛИ - ПРОСИЛИ ПИСАТЬ ТО, ЧТО ИМ НУЖНО!!! 

вОТ ТАК ВОТ- ПОНИМАЮ, ЧТО САМА ВИНОВАТА А ОНИ ТУТ СОВЕРШЕННО НЕ ПРИЧЁМ- нам на каждом семинре, касающемся годовой отчётности говорили- не меянть ничего в разделе № 1- материально- тех база......

А теперь........будем (надеюсь) создавать комиссию по фактической обеспеченности учреждений культуры посад местами. при нынешнем нормативе- нам надо 30 мест в каждом клубе.....(((( Думаю, будем переводить НАША СУПЕР- ЗРИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ЗАЛЫ ДЕРЕВЕНСКИЕ В СТАТУС ДОСУГОВЫХ ПОМЕЩЕНИЙ- КАКОВЫМИ ОНИ И ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ.....НЕ ЗНАЮ,,, ЧТО ПОЛУЧИТСЯ......ЗНАЮ ОДНО.... МНЕ СЕГОДНЯ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО НУЖНО К УВАЖАЕМОМУ МОЕМУ УЧРЕДИТЕЛЮ....НА ГЛАЗА ПОКАЗЫВАТЬСЯ СТЫДНО  

извините, длинно получилось... надеюсь не сумбурно... очень важно было с коллегами поговорить...а если удастся ещё и мнение чьё- то услышать- то совсем хорошо...ВСЕМ УДАЧНОГО ДНЯ!!

----------


## Зарница

Девочки - всем всем привет кого дААААвно не видела  и не слышала. Ну вот, закончился мой декретный отпуск - теперь я снова с вами!
*ЛедиN* - Мдя... хороший урок на будущее....Кругом одно вранье!!!!!! Как прошла встреча с учредителем?

----------


## Леди N

> Девочки - всем всем привет кого дААААвно не видела  и не слышала. Ну вот, закончился мой декретный отпуск - теперь я снова с вами!
> *ЛедиN* - Мдя... хороший урок на будущее....Кругом одно вранье!!!!!! Как прошла встреча с учредителем?


Спасибо....встреча ПРОШЛА....работы - море... над ОШИБКАМИ тоже работаем.... особенно над ошибками в своей голове.....

----------


## Zadov_star

> нужно придумать креативное название для отчетного театрализованного концерта вокальной студии. Концерт задуман в морском стиле


Морские волки. Девятый вал. Свистать всех наверх. Подарите мне море. Музыкальный баркас. Семь футов под килем. Про тех кто в море. Поднять якоря.

----------


## Масяня

МАСЯНЯ: всем доброго дня. Хочу в Грецию... а вдруг?! поможете голосованием

буду признательна каждому голосу!!! Голосование происходит только через личный почтовый ящик

http://greece.gorko.ru/contest/my-gr...zdravstvuet-lg

----------


## вокся

Иногда я хочу работать на производстве по штамповке железячек с дырочками... Нажал кнопку - дырочка... Еще раз нажал - еще дырочка... 7 часов в  цехе, с полноценным перерывом на обед в столовке,  25 тысяч железячек - и домой...
Иногда...Например, сегодня...Очень...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Иногда...Например, сегодня...Очень...


Оксан, что сегодня случилось?

----------


## вокся

> что сегодня случилось?


Сегодня я раскисла...Прям сильно, как девчонка...
У меня с начала года нет худрука. Тяну и директорство, и все творчество на себе Очень много бумаг.... Очень много творчества... Много требований сверху... И есть пара сотрудников-редисок, которые гадят и по-тихому, и по-громкому... У меня не хватает времени на внутренние интриги... У меня нет желания устраивать разборки, пользуясь властью и человеческим правом. А они и рады. А они и гадят дальше... Меня это просто обескураживает... Тут надо о сквозной идее думать, планировать апрель, а я погрязла в каких-то бабских базарных разборках... ))))
У меня и раньше то худрука не было толком... Просто человек с  должностью, которую  он гордо носил на носу. Но то я хоть могла её постороить, заставить, наказать... А теперь и наказать некого))) Только себя((((
Это усталость... И нежелание становиться жесткой к коллективу...

Может кто-то желает переехать на Алтай???)))) У меня 2 вакансии))))

----------


## Elen2

> У меня и раньше то худрука не было толком... Просто человек с должностью, которую он гордо носил на носу.


Сочувствую,какая знакомая ситуация. :Aga: Не расстраивайтесь. Худрука хорошего найти трудно.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> Иногда я хочу работать на производстве по штамповке железячек с дырочками... Нажал кнопку - дырочка... Еще раз нажал - еще дырочка... 7 часов в  цехе, с полноценным перерывом на обед в столовке,  25 тысяч железячек - и домой...
> Иногда...Например, сегодня...Очень...


Меня в последнее время всё чаще и чаще посещяет такая мысль. Такое впечатление, что культуре кто-то целенаправленно ставят палки в колёса, придумывают такое, что в голове не укладывается. И что интересно без работников культуры не проходит не одно мероприятие. А тебя всё тыкают что нечего не делаете. Как будто у нас волшебная палочка махнул и всё сразу сделалось. А сколько труда вкладываешь чтобы что то, провести этого не кто не замечает и не хочет замечать. Одна из руководителей образования вообще заявила "...хорошо вам работникам культуры, поёте, танцуете получаете удовольствие и вам ещё за это деньги платят..." Мы были в шоке. Вот и хочется бросить всё и уйти куда-нибудь на предприятие: отработал и сиди дома, занимайся своими делами, а то уже всё вообще дома забросили, нет времени. Да и специалистов становится всё меньше и меньше, да и ими не дорожат придумывают какие-то аттестации ещё что-нибудь... Я лично работаю аккомпаниатором в двух ДК, платят за всё 14600 руб. Второе ДК в соседнем селе. Садись на машину и поехали. Это не кто не учитывает. Говорят что это вы хотите зарабатывать и это ваши трудности. А мне за то ДК платят всего 2500. Но я понимаю,мало, но если я от туда уйду там вообще всё заглохнет. Приходится быть и сценаристом и артистом, и звукорежиссёром и ремонтником и всякий реквизит делать. Вот и занимаешся благотворительностью. Посмотрим что дальше будет, может и правда надо уходить. С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Ivica

> Может кто-то желает переехать на Алтай???))))


С детства мечтала побывать на Алтае! Там люди сродни нашим северным, и природа красивейшая  в России, и места силы особенной есть. Только вот возможности нет теперь такой, как раньше-взять и без всякой претензии на гражданство сменить работу и место жительства...
А настроение-штука переменчивая, обязательно изменится на хорошее!

----------


## Ivica

> Приходится быть и сценаристом и артистом, и звукорежиссёром и ремонтником и всякий реквизит делать. Вот и занимаешся благотворительностью.


Наверное, это удел ВСЕХ культработников. 



> Посмотрим что дальше будет


Так и будет, всё держится на нашем энтузиазме.



> может и правда надо уходить.


Сегодня об этом уже второй человек подумывает! Неет, не мы без зрителя уже не сможем, не он без нас!

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...А тебя всё тыкают что нечего не делаете....


Владимир, быть может это мне только так повезло - меня НИКТО не тыкает! :Ok:  Честно говоря, с моим характером (да плюс ещё я "на дядю" в жизни не работала) я даже не представляю, что КТО-НИБУДЬ может мне "тыкать", указывать или "строжиться" надо мной. И если бы мне вдруг "светила" перспектива подобного отношения - я бы никогда не пошла на такую работу. Так что в плане коммуникации у меня всё нормально - администрация сельсовета просто обязана молиться и быть счастлива, с "вышестоящими" - районовскими полное взаимопонимание, мы даже дружим. 



> ...Одна из руководителей образования вообще заявила "...хорошо вам работникам культуры, поёте, танцуете получаете удовольствие и вам ещё за это деньги платят..." Мы были в шоке...


Странно, что вы в шоке... Я сама примерно так же говорю: "Пою, танцую, выступаю, людей учу - всё в собственное удовольствие, а мне ещё и деньги за это платят!" Деньги, конечно, очень скромные, по сравнению с моими ранешними доходами, но счастье-то не в них!!!



> ...Приходится быть и сценаристом и артистом, и звукорежиссёром и ремонтником и всякий реквизит делать. Вот и занимаешься благотворительностью.....


Владимир, позвольте напомнить мудрое изречение:" Не можешь изменить ситуацию - измени своё отношение к ней". Вот представьте, что 
это не "благотворительность", а, допустим, незаменимость Ваша, Ваши таланты, способности, профессионализм и универсальность, которые далеко не каждому даны и не каждому под силу. Как Вам ситуэйшен в ТАКОМ ракурсе?  :Derisive:

----------


## Натник

> Не можешь изменить ситуацию - измени своё отношение к ней".


оптимистка! :Grin:

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> Владимир, позвольте напомнить мудрое изречение:" Не можешь изменить ситуацию - измени своё отношение к ней". Вот представьте, что 
> это не "благотворительность", а, допустим, незаменимость Ваша, Ваши таланты, способности, профессионализм и универсальность, которые далеко не каждому даны и не каждому под силу. Как Вам ситуэйшен в ТАКОМ ракурсе?


Согласен, и на это начал так смотреть. Просто бывает обидно иногда.

----------


## Тёка

Я к вам,мои дорогие коллеги,поплакаться.
Сегодня было прослушивание перед конкурсом патриотической песни.И одну из песен - "Зажгите свечи" гр.Мишель отмели,мотивируя тем,что очень грустная и длинная.Как могла успокоила исполнительницу,а у самой осадок....Что теперь лирическая,смысловая нагрузка в песне не важна?Сказали и голос хороший,и подача,и на сцене хороша,но такие "сопли",но так и сказали,им не нужны,что нибудь повеселее подготовьте.А конкурс 23 февраля....Что делать,что везти,отказаться от участия?.Еще вопрос с другими исполнителями надо решать,они тоже отказываются участвовать,щокированы,хотя они прошли,хотя послабее на мой взгляд....АААААААААААА...выговорилась

----------


## Zabanka

> И одну из песен - "Зажгите свечи" гр.Мишель отмели


мда....а у нас она года три назад лауреата взяла на патриотическом конкурсе....вот в таких случаях сразу поговорка вспоминается...каждый суслик-агроном.  Так что, Тёка не переживайте)))) Сусликам виднее! Если вас этот конкурс не задевает сильно (в плане работы)-то плюньте на него.

----------


## Zabanka

......вот и Масленица пришла....
периодически, раз в месяц возникает острое желание плюнуть на все и уволиться)))) В последнее время все чаще и чаще....сразу вопрос...КУЛЬТРАБОТНИКИ! ВЫ ЧЕМ ЧАЩЕ ЗАНИМАЕТЕСЬ? КУЛЬТРАБОТОЙ ИЛИ БУМАЖКАМИ? отчет в администрацию...отчет в статистику...отчет в управление культуры...отчет в министерство...отчет по наркоманам...отчет по подросткам и т.п. Реально не хватает времени подготовиться  к мероприятиям. Ну не поверите, что на свадьбах и юбилеях гоняю, то и на детские мероприятия пускаю....хочется материться(((
ну а теперь новая фишка...закупки. Почему то этим тоже должен заниматься отдел КМР. Кое как нашли пять поставщиков...на город с населением в 14 тысяч это сложно (представляю, что в селах происходит). Теперь мне выдали форму "Запрос о предоставлении ценовой информации", которую надо заполнить. Одна бумажка-один товар. Вы представляете сколько надо написать??? Чтобы провести Масленицу, я должна заполнить 150 бумажек!!!!!!!! Это на призы в 30 наименований. У нас 3(!) БУХГАЛТЕРА!!! По штатному расписанию в коллективе 32 человека.... Фиг с ним, потратимся на бумагу....вот только как заполнить эту форму НИКТО из бухгалтеров не знает.....а вы поищите в интернете, сказали они мне....
вот села искать...не нашла((((( НАРОД!!!!!!!!!!!! КТО ЗНАЕТ??????????

----------


## Наташкин

> ну а теперь новая фишка...закупки.


Ещё какая [img]http://s14.******info/ecf66e198830fead83c5f00bb1405f9f.gif[/img]
У нас теперь только денюжки перечислением:
1.набираем товар, оставляем в магазине, 
2. идем с выпиской товара к бухгалтеру магазина, 
3. с выпиской суммы идем в нашу бухгалтерию
4. с нашей бухгалтерии снова в магазин с договором, 
5. ждем когда перечислят денежки в магаз. 
6. Перечислили, забираем товар.
7. [img]http://s.******info/de78b37ef4f639440b26f6ce140be17b.gif[/img]




> Теперь мне выдали форму "Запрос о предоставлении ценовой информации",


этого мы ещё не видели...но наверное тоже познакомят...жесть

----------


## Zabanka

Наталья, вот мы так же и работали, только в бухгалтерию не ходили, сами все делали.

Запрос
о предоставлении ценовой информации

В соответствии с требованиями Федерального закона от 05.04.2013     №44-ФЗ «о контрактной системе в сфере закупок товаров, работ, услуг для обеспечения государственных и муниципальных нужд» согласно приказа Минэкономразвития РФ  от 02.10.2013 №567 «Об утверждении методических рекомендаций по применению методов определения начальной (максимальной) цены контракта, цены контракта, заключаемого с единственным поставщиком (подрядчиком, исполнителем)» ____________________ направляет Вам запрос с просьбой предоставить информацию о возможности поставки товаров (выполнении работ, оказании услуг) на условиях, приведенных в Таблице №1.
Таблица №1
Существенные условия направляемого запроса  

№ п/п	            Содержание 	                       Существенные условия закупки, установленные Заказчиком   _(здесь три столбика)_

1.	Подробное описание объекта закупки	
2.	Единица измерения товара (работы, услуги)	
3.	Количество товара (объем работ, услуг) 

4.	Перечень сведений, необходимых для определения или однородности товара (работы, услуги), предлагаемых поставщиком (подрядчиком, исполнителем)	
5.	Требования к порядку поставки продукции (выполнению работ, оказанию услуг)	
6.	Предполагаемые сроки проведения закупки	
7.	Порядок оплаты

8.	Размер обеспечения исполнения контракта	
9.	Требования к гарантийному сроку товара, работы, услуги и (или) объему предоставления гарантий их качества	
10.	Информация затратах, включенных в цену контракта	
11.	Иные существенные условия исполнения контракта	

Заказчиком установлен срок, в течении которого осуществляется прием ценовых предложений по данному запросу  – до «__» ________ 201__г. Ценовые предложения, поступившие после окончания данного срока в расчете начальной (максимальной) цены использоваться не будут.
Проведение данной процедуры сбора информации не влечет за собой возникновения каких-либо обязательств __________________________ (Заказчика).
Ответ на запрос должен содержать информацию, позволяющую однозначно определить цену единицы товара (работы, услуги) и общую цену контракта на условиях, указанных в запросе, срок действия предлагаемой цены, расчет такой цены.



Директор:   ____________

----------


## Елена Ильина

> ну а теперь новая фишка...закупки.


  Я пока в декрете, вышла только на полставки. И недавно от директора услышала это страшное слово - закупки. Смысла ещё не поняла до конца, но уже боюсь. Этот год закрыли пока договорами с магазинами подписанными прошлым годом. Поэтому можем ещё по старому отовариваться. А вот в следующем году уже такая фишка не пройдёт.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...было прослушивание перед конкурсом патриотической песни.... "Зажгите свечи" гр.Мишель отмели,мотивируя тем,что очень грустная и длинная....


Скачала я эти "Зажгите свечи", чтобы послушать и.... выключила на третьей минуте. Уж не обессудьте, но и на мой взгляд - совсем не подходящая песня ни к 23 февраля, ни к патриотике. Применяя рок-н-ролльный сленг, я бы назвала это "унылым г.", но, как культработник, выражусь иначе: эта песня абсолютно примитивна в музыкальном и художественном плане и вызывает стойкую ассоциацию с дворовыми/армейскими "страданиями". Песен с такой гармонией - МИЛЬЁН ( из серии _"шумит_сосна_река_течёт_парнишка_с_девушкой_идёт"_) и все они, по моему скромному мнению, *очень далеки от искусства*!

 Вот то, что Вас заранее не предупредили о характере требуемого на конкурс репертуара - это печально. Сочувствую и Вам и Вашей исполнительнице - ведь готовился человек и очень обидно, наверняка, когда вот так зарубают на корню. Надеюсь, что у вокалистки нашлось что-то наработанное по теме, чем можно заменить номер.
Не расстраивайтесь, ведь из каждого положения есть, как минимум, два выхода! А в Вашем случае, их ТРИ: 1. другая песня;2. другой исполнитель; 3. не участвовать.

----------


## VanDerMade

> Согласен, и на это начал так смотреть. Просто бывает обидно иногда.


 Обиды... их, главное - не копить, а ещё лучше - не обижаться. Для меня это крайне редкая эмоция. Ну, какой мне, скажите, смысл обижаться или сердиться на сельсовет, если у них реально нет таких денег, которые я бы хотела потратить на проведение мероприятия. Довольствуемся малым...
В Вашем же случае была обида от недооценённости, но Вы уже пересмотрели свою позицию и я за Вас рада!

----------


## вокся

> И одну из песен - "Зажгите свечи" гр.Мишель отмели,мотивируя тем,что очень грустная и длинная.


Песня просто уже заезженная... Её года два-три назад конкурсанты пели пачками. Да и сейчас поют... Возможно это и было основной причиной? У нас неделю назад прошел фестиваль пратриотической песни... 
Основные тезисы нашего профессионального жюри (там все с профессиональным образованием и огромным опытом участия в краевых и региональных конкурсах) "...Почему -то у руководителей есть стойкое мнение, что если спеть про цинковый гороб, про слезы мамы над могилой, то это и будет "яблочко" на подобных фестивалях... Это в корне неверно...", "... когда 12летний подросток поет про ворон над крестами, это не патриотика..." 
Мне, если честно, тоже на таких конкурсах хочется слышать песни про березовый край, про маму с папой, про солнышко и божьих коровок на веснушках... Особенно из детских уст. А песни типа "Зажгите свечи" оставьте тем, кто там был. Вот они-то точно споют их душой. 





> а у нас она года три назад лауреата взяла на патриотическом конкурсе...


Четыре  года назад исполнительница с этой песней у нас тоже была первой в своей возрастной категории (ей было на тот момент 16 лет). Думаю, что "конкурсное время" этой песни просто прошло...

----------


## Тёка

_VanDerMade
заранее не предупредили о характере требуемого на конкурс репертуара - это печально._

К сожалению, мы  ничего тут изменить не можем.
На следующий год пообещали положение доработать и номинации добавить...Не мы одни в таком положении оказались.Три ДК вообще не прошли отбор.А расстраиваться у нас некогда,сами все знаете:)

_вокся
подросток поет про ворон над крестами, это не патриотика..."_
Полностью согласна, для подростков  у нас другой фестиваль, другие песни.

_"конкурсное время" этой песни просто прошло..._
Допускаю и это....Аргументировано,  к сожалению не так.

Отбор прошли еще наших две вокалистки,они будут петь о России.За них и будем держать кулачки.

Хорошо,что есть форум-поймут,объяснят,направят,поддержат.СПАСИБО ВСЕМ))))

Что-то цитирование не получилось

----------


## Ivica

> Такая вот "ходячая афиша" у нас практиковалась впервые, но всем было весело.


Но зорово же как! А мы только на святочные гулянья толпой ходим, раньше ещё козу настоящую за собой водили, а вот на другие праздники не доводилось. Надо попробовать!

----------


## Тёка

> "ходячая афиша"


У меня есть такая "зазывалка",выставляли на соседнем форуме.Выручает и может кому пригодится
http://files.mail.ru/1021C8E4AD7048B1A913A5BE6F5C0BC6

----------


## Ivica

Завтра Весна. Так ждали тепла и праздника...Сегодня нам отменили в ДК концерт на 7-е марта крымскотатрского коллектива, а потом соответственно и нашу праздничную программу к 8-му марта и концерт в соседнем селе. Так хочется нести людям радость и дарить хорошее настроение. Девочки, можно излить душу в Беседке? Душа болит...

А у меня в России дом,
А здесь в Крыму семья и дети.
И я читаю перед сном
Стихи Великого поэта
Об изумительной стране,
Он «Ненька» звал её с любовью,
Но даже в самом страшном сне
Не представлял залитый кровью
Красавец Киев в куполах
За ради власти и монеты,
Майдан при траурных свечах,
Где полегли мужья и дети.
А у меня в России дом,
Но я воспитана недаром
С советских, канувших времён
Жить в уважении к татарам,
Мы вместе праздник создаём,
Концерты делаем на славу,
Мы Крым не делим, мы живём
И все мы счастливы по праву. 
Очнись, Великая Страна,
Не дай себя на поруганье,
Нам нужен МИР, а не ВОЙНА!
А Крым рождён для процветанья!  

Извините, если не в тему. Просто люди здесь все замечательные, и форум стал родным.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Ivica, почему не в тему? Об этом все переживают и хотят чтоб всё завершилось благополучно и мирно. А стихи просто класс!!! Чисто крик души. С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Elen2

> Так ждали тепла и праздника...Сегодня нам отменили в ДК концерт на 7-е марта крымскотатрского коллектива, а потом соответственно и нашу праздничную программу к 8-му марта и концерт в соседнем селе


Не только  в Крыму отменили  все мероприятия,у нас тоже.Очень тревожно на душе.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ivica*, 
*Elen2*, держитесь! Вам сейчас очень трудно, но все наладится, я уверена!!!

----------


## Ivica

> но все наладится, я уверена!!!





> всё завершилось благополучно и мирно.


Ирина, Владимир, спасибо за поддержку! Всем завтра весело отгулять на Масленице!
Пусть в огне костра сгорит,
Пусть в дыму расплавится,
Всё, что нам мешает жить,
Всё, что нам не нравится!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ivica*, 
Светланка, держитесь! К сожалению, мы ни чем особо помочь не может. Только молитвой за вас. Пусть все будет хорошо! Очень хочется в это верить

----------


## Elen2

> Ivica, 
> Elen2, держитесь! Вам сейчас очень трудно, но все наладится, я уверена!!!


Спасибо,мы очень надеемся на мирный исход.

----------


## Ivica

> Стихи хорошие. Твои?


Да. Люблю поэзию. Как созрею, наверное, тему открою и поделюсь творчеством, но пока робею, если честно. 
У нас новое правительство и министр культуры в Крыму, конечно же, другой. Пока не знаем перенесут защиту или нет, неделю точно никто не репетировал, но решили, что искусство должно жить в любых условиях и все три коллектива начали снова готовиться. Рамоновна, ваша "Любовь и Война" более, чем актуальна!
В Крыму весна, почти +20!
Вот-вот нарциссы зацветут.
Всё так же дети веселятся,
И птицы раненько поют.
Но где-то в воздухе тревога,
Молитва в каждой из квартир:
«Пусть будет МИР за ради Бога!
Пусть самый хрупкий, только МИР…»

----------


## Наташкин

> В Крыму весна, почти +20!
> Вот-вот нарциссы зацветут.
> Всё так же дети веселятся,
> И птицы раненько поют.
> Но где-то в воздухе тревога,
> Молитва в каждой из квартир:
> «Пусть будет МИР за ради Бога!
> Пусть самый хрупкий, только МИР…»


 :Ok:

----------


## VanDerMade

*Ivica*, молодец, хорошие стихи! От души.... :Ok: 
А тема отдельная, мне кажется, заинтересует многих, если будет разрешено как-то использовать стихотворное творчество коллег.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А тема отдельная, мне кажется, заинтересует многих, если будет разрешено как-то использовать стихотворное творчество коллег.


Принято! Тема создана!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...93#post4825293

----------


## Ivica

> Принято! Тема создана!


 Уже работает! 
*Рамоновна*, как вы чувствуете людей! Спасибо!

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Дорогие, милые наши женщины!!! Поздравляю Вас с вашим прекрасным весенним женским праздником, 8 марта. От всего сердце желаю вам огромного семейного счастья, крепкого здоровья, любви и благополучия. Большого творческого потенциала и огромных успехов в вашем труде. Взаимопонимания в вашем рабочем и творческом коллективе. Всех вас люблю, обнимаю и целую. С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Рамоновна

Сегодня закончила сценарий - *ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ ОТЧЕТ ДЕТСКОЙ САМОДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ РАЙОНА* *ДЕТСТВО.RU*

последний на странице   http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче...-отчеты/

----------


## Леди N

ДОРОГИЕ И УВАЖАЕМЫЕ. НА РАЙОННОМ КОНКУРСЕ ДЕТСКО- ЮНОШЕСКОГО ТВОРЧЕСТВА ВИДЕЛА НОМЕР В ИСПОЛНЕНИИ МОЛОДОГО ПАРНЯ..

"ГЕОРГИЕВСКАЯ ЛЕНТОЧКА".....АВТОР ИГОРЬ РАСТЕРЯЕВ...В КОНТАКТЕ ЕСТЬ И ПЛЮС И МИНУС...

ЭМОЦИИ- НЕ ПЕРЕДАТЬ..!!.. СЛЫШАЛА ВПЕРВЫЕ ....ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНАЯ ВЕЩЬ....В ЛЮБОМ ЖАНРЕ МОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ....К 9 МАЯ- НАСТОЯЩАЯ НАХОДКА...

(мы тоже молодцы- привезли с районного фестиваля 1 и 2 места в "художественном слове" )))

----------


## Гульнур

У нас в районе 16 марта прошел районный фестиваль эстрадного творчества "Молодежный проспект". Мы привезли три первых места и одно третье место в  разных номинациях.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Рамоновна

> (мы тоже молодцы- привезли с районного фестиваля 1 и 2 места в "художественном слове"





> Мы привезли три первых места и одно третье место в  разных номинациях.


Молодцы! Мы - в субботу, на областной творческий отчет детской х/с едем....

----------


## Тыря

Добрый день!!! У№ кого был опыт проведения не обычных эстафет! К примеры, забеги с продуктовыми тележками, подкиньте идеи какие эстафеты с продуктовыми тележками можно провести))) Заранее благодарна!

----------


## VanDerMade

> Мы - в субботу, на областной творческий отчет детской х/с едем....


Ирина, возвращайтесь с победой! А мы - в воскресенье едем на краевой фестиваль (85 лет со дня рождения Шукшина). Так интересно познакомиться с коллегами из других районов и их артистами. Я в предвкушении.  :Smile3:

----------


## Ivica

> Мы - в субботу, на областной творческий отчет детской х/с едем....





> А мы - в воскресенье едем на краевой фестиваль (85 лет со дня рождения Шукшина)


Девочки, удачи вам! Поделитесь потом и успехами и впечатлениями!

*Леди N*, *Гульнур*, вас с заслуженными победами!

----------


## VanDerMade

> Девочки, удачи вам! Поделитесь потом и успехами и впечатлениями!


УРА!!!! Мы лучшие!!! :Yahoo: 

Рассказываю...  С удовольствием и радостью от того, что можно с вами поделиться, делюсь))), но коротко, пардон, не умею))). 

Фестиваль "Калина красная" проводился в несколько этапов, зонально. В нашем участвовало 7 районов Алтайского края, мы (Целинный район) собрали почти все дипломы - 5 штук привезли - лучшая тематическая программа, 2 лучших исполнителя и 2 лучших коллектива, в том числе моё любимое детище - вокальная группа "Чемровочка". 

"Чемровочку" я сразу организовала, как только переехала за город - 12 лет назад , помогая, на добровольных началах, и школе, прослушивая, да готовя к смотрам, и местным культработникам, коих тогда было аж два - поющая директор и так_себе_ни о чём_худрук.

2 года я потратила (бесплатно, в силу природного энтузиазма))) на то, чтобы собрать и подготовить *3* вокальных коллектива - детский, женский и фольклорный из бабулечек. На тот период в женском - будущей "Чемровочке" - было 12 человек. Я всё, что могла сделала и самоустранилась, а тогдашние руководители ДК умудрились за 10 лет растерять всех артистов. И, придя в ДК уже официально, на работу - пришлось всё опять поднимать с нуля, благо небольшой костяк "Чемровочки" удалось вернуть в активную самодеятельность... Вот снова почти 2 года мы учились и росли... и, на данный момент, стали одним из лучших коллективов района, который не стыдно показать на уровне края. 

Это был наш второй краевой фестиваль (по первому - конкурсное видео трёх вокальных номеров - результаты будут известны только к маю), продолжу о нём...

Среди семи номеров районной программы, наших было 2. 

1. "Коляда" из репертуара гр."Иван Купала" - в народных костюмах (сшила для группы "понёвные комплексы" , см. в теме "Костюмерная"), да с реквизитом - сделала на палках коня (_"А как на речке, на Крутанке едет миленький на палке"_) и традиционную для колядок козу из меха. Этакие развесёлые певуньи-плясуньи "зажигалочки" в количестве шести штук, у двоих в руках вышеупомянутый "зоопарк", двое играют на трещотках, одна стучит на ложках, у крайней платочек (машет им, уходя) - зал "на ушах" - песня-то обалденно-заводная. :Smile3: 

2. "Едут новосёлы по земле Целинной" - финальный номер ("Чемровочка" запевает, остальные артисты района присоединяются). У нас была лишь пара-тройка минут, чтобы скинуть свои расшитые фартуки-пояса, снять цветастые платки, повязать красные косынки, надеть почётные ленты (типа "Чемпион сева", "Ударник соц.труда", "Наставник молодёжи" и т.п.), позаимствованные из папиной коллекции советской атрибутики, и выйти вновь на сцену в ином образе.... Успели, получилось. Члены жюри не могли удержаться и финальную песню подпевали вместе с нами. :Victory: 

В результате - димломов бумажных пачка для всех участников и 5 красивых, в деревянных рамах... Нам свой только подержать в руках дали (мои девчонки аж расцеловали его, как икону)))....и отобрали, ибо вручать будут в торжественной обстановке на праздновании Дня работника культуры в эту пятницу. Фото я ещё не скидывала, потом покажу, а райцентровские и барнаульские всё снимали на видео...ждёмс когда выложат...
 :Victory: 

*Дорогие коллеги! Поздравляю вас с наступающим профессиональным праздником, всем желаю успехов и таких же радостных ощущений от плодов своих трудов, кои сейчас присутствуют во мне!*

----------


## вокся

> Фестиваль "Калина красная"


ну, отлично же) Нам это предстоит 12 апреля в Павловске... 




> лучшая тематическая программа, 2 лучших исполнителя и 2 лучших коллектива


Совсем хорошо))) Поздравляю!  Мы тоже будем надеятся... Но как-то не идет в этом году Шукушин(((
Молодцы, Иринка!!! :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> УРА!!!! Мы лучшие!!!


Ириша! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!

----------


## Тёка

> собрали почти все дипломы - 5 штук привезли - лучшая тематическая программа, 2 лучших исполнителя и 2 лучших коллектива,


Вот это урожай!!!!
Поздравляю!!!

----------


## Елена Ильина

Всех с праздником, коллеги!!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> УРА!!!! Мы лучшие!!!


очень за вас рада)))))))Молодцы))))



> Но как-то не идет в этом году Шукушин(((


а у меня он почему-то никогда не шёл...хотя читаю рассказы с удовольствием...

----------


## вера денисенко

> В общем, помогите пожалуйста, советом


Наташенька,что-то он правда совсем старенький....конечно проблемы такие же остались....может в жанре мюзекла или  сделать  с видеороликом....типо телемоста....шуточного....я так делала день учителя....мы записали отдельно на видео...деток с одной школы....на сцене ДК ведущие тоже детки были только из другой школы....вот те которые были на сцене читали стихи всё шло по теме и задавали вопросы...и в это время включалось видео...и те отвечали на вопросы....многи в зале учителя так и не поняли что это был не прямой эфир а заранее снятая видеосъёмка...6 эпизодов снимали....было смешно и ново...

----------


## VanDerMade

> ..Нам это предстоит 12 апреля в Павловске...


Оксана, спасибо за поздравление! Вам тоже желаю удачно выступить в своём зональном этапе!
По поводу твоего "Шукшин не идёт".... У нас районная программа была "замешана" не столько на теме Шукшина, сколько на "малой Родине", ибо акцент ставили на юбилее целины и нашего Целинного района. Канва была из стихов местного поэта-чтеца, перемежающаяся номерами по теме времён года. Наши райцентровские смонтировали вчера ролик - посмотри: http://yadi.sk/d/StiKMiIyLB6uC . Эта программа стала лучшей.


Дорогие коллеги, *Алла, Инна, Вера*, спасибо за поздравления!!! :Ok:

----------


## VanDerMade

Вот ещё на Ютюбе можно глянуть: http://youtu.be/i4_kLoEKvRY

----------


## Ivica

> мы (Целинный район) собрали почти все дипломы - 5 штук привезли - лучшая тематическая программа, 2 лучших исполнителя и 2 лучших коллектива, в том числе моё любимое детище - вокальная группа "Чемровочка".


Вот это вы загнули! МОЛОДЦЫ! Настоящий себе подарок сделали ко дню культработника!Поздравляем с такими успехами!
А нас никто не поздравил в этот раз :Tu:  Мы только к обеду случайно узнали, что в России сегодня отмечается день работника культуры. Купили сами себе тортик и пили чай на работе. Понятно, что такие перетрубации кругом, не мудрено, что и не до нас. Очень переживаем за воскресенье, готовим программу для первых лиц. Очень хочется , чтобы всё прошло достойно и без напряга.
Девочки, у нас всё цветёт-абрикосы, миндаль, кизил, цветы! Хочется петь, летать, творить! Всех с праздником! Мира и добра!

----------


## VanDerMade

> ... Очень переживаем за воскресенье, готовим программу для первых лиц. ..


Светочка, надеюсь, что с помощью наших форумчан, вы подобрали отличный репертуар для выступления! Удачи!!!
А мне завтра утром на районное мероприятие ехать, ещё дел на всю ночь - куча.... Участвую в выставке,  концерте, награждении, банкете, творческой программе....Оу-е-еееее!!!!

----------


## VanDerMade

Девочки, как мы сегодня обломились - это что-то.... (я уже успела проплакаться и обрыдаться)
Дурацкое АВОСЬ (как ни прискорбно – это русский основополагающий термин), оборачивается, порой, настоящей катастрофой….
Сначала Глава сельсовета решил, что АВОСЬ успеют отремонтировать УАЗик к нужному дню, но в 8 утра  я узнаю, что машины нашей не будет – не доделали, хотя,  двумя неделями раньше, писала заявление на конкретную поездку 28-ого и накануне приходила в сельсовет, уточняя…мне всё обещали...., но, АВОСЬ не сработало…. 
Спозаранку срочно всё «переигрываю», оставляя дома, подготовленные к выставке, работы, поскольку их не на чем везти, и обзванивая (отменяя), приглашённых для показа коллекции народных костюмов девочек-моделей. 
Ага.. Это было не самое страшное…
Выезжаем в район  на личной машине коллеги из соседнего села...  И через 30 вёрст нам свой АВОСЬ продемонстрировали дорожники, обслуживающие федеральную трассу – перед Верх- Марушкой  вообще СМЫЛО объездную дорогу, и даже ремонтируемая часть трассы оказалась непроходимой - всё залито водой «по самое_не_могу». Там активно работает экскаватор, но потребуется не менее суток, чтобы осушить залитый лог, подвезти и проложить отводные трубы… Какого лешего  они этого не сделали раньше? Надеялись, что весна не наступит и снег не растает??? Дурдом!!!!
	В результате – мои программные выступления и вся неимоверная подготовка  – псу под хвост.
 И наши награждения по итогам года и вручение дипломов краевого фестиваля – тоже псу под хвост.  
И празднование дня культработника – псу под хвост…
 Половина района, участвующая в концерте и праздновании, тупо, не смогла добраться до райцентра… 
Так обидно, так жалко…. Я в шоке…. Если бы был сельсоветский УАЗик, то, вероятно, мы смогли бы найти какие-то объездные (просёлочные) пути и могли бы добраться до райцентра хоть к началу концерта…. Но сельсовет нам не смог предоставить транспорт… Это ПИПЕЦ…
Мне ничего не остаётся, как пожаловаться на такую ситуацию в понедельник, на сессии народных депутатов.

----------


## Натник

*VanDerMade*, Ирин, как не прискорбно, но такое случается и у нас.. за всю свою работу, у меня было такое 2 раза, правда, не авось виновато, конечно, но в силу разных причин и мне отказывали в транспорте, перед самым отъездом на конкурсы...бывает....очень обидно бывает и неприятно перед участниками самодеятельности, но что поделаешь, культура всегда была падчерицей...так что, не расстраивайся сильно, отрицательный опыт, тоже опыт... :Yes4:

----------


## VanDerMade

> Ирин... не расстраивайся сильно, отрицательный опыт, тоже опыт..


Наташ, "в_пин_дырявый" бы такие ОПЫТЫ... Меня чуть инфаркт не шибанул от этого расстройства и нервотрёпки - кое-как до дома доехала, поскольку с сердцем плохо стало :Tu:  Впечатлительная))))). Столько было подготовки, столько бессонных ночей...ууууух... 

Не_дай_бог никому такие ОПЫТЫ переживать....У меня нынче 25 лет творческой деятельности и таких обломов я не испытывала ни разу в жизни. Надеюсь, что это было в первый и последний раз. Я, всё же, оптимистка)).

----------


## Ivica

> СМЫЛО объездную дорогу, и даже ремонтируемая часть трассы оказалась непроходимой - всё залито водой «по самое_не_могу»


"Эх, российская дорога! Семь загибов на версту..."



> пожаловаться на такую ситуацию в понедельник, на сессии народных депутатов.


Дай Бог, чтобы тебя услышали, и это принесло хоть какие-то результаты!



> Я, всё же, оптимистка)).


Ирина, всегда такой и оставайся! В культуре оптимизм и энтузиазм-основная движущая сила.

----------


## Elen2

Здравствуйте.Времени не хватает.Такая круговерть,а апрель -май  и начало июня......Кабы все пережить.



> УРА!!!! Мы лучшие!!!
> 
> Рассказываю... С удовольствием и радостью от того, что можно с вами поделиться, делюсь))), но коротко, пардон, не умею))). 
> 
> Фестиваль "Калина красная" проводился в несколько этапов, зонально. В нашем участвовало 7 районов Алтайского края, мы (Целинный район) собрали почти все дипломы - 5 штук привезли - лучшая тематическая программа, 2 лучших исполнителя и 2 лучших коллектива, в том числе моё любимое детище - вокальная группа "Чемровочка".


Ирина, поздравляю.  Умница,есть чем гордится и чему радоваться. :Ok: 




> Всех с праздником, коллеги!!!!


Хоть и  поздновато, но с удовольствием всех-всех поздравляю с праздником. Счастья и успехов во всем.
А у нас  праздник перенесли.....Пока до  октября.Страшно думать ,что будет потом.

----------


## Elen2

> А нас никто не поздравил в этот раз


Не только вас.Ну их.....Не расстраивайтесь.





> Очень хочется , чтобы всё прошло достойно и без напряга.


Все будет отлично.Удачи.




> Составляем Положение о премировании


Аллочка, наверное, ты удалила. Выдает ошибку.




> Дублирую


Спасибо.




> Так обидно, так жалко…. Я в шоке


Ирочка,  не расстраивайся. Значит у вас  все еще впереди.

----------


## Наташкин

*Elen2*, Лена, привет!!! Как  у тебя дела, как с работой?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ivica*, 
*Elen2*, 

Света, Лена, как у вас дела? Как настроение?

----------


## Ivica

> Света, Лена, как у вас дела? Как настроение?


Да у нас запара пошла после периода тишины. Помимо праздничных концертов "Крымская весна" особая подготовка масштабных мероприятий, посвящённых 70-летию освобождения Крыма, это как раз середина апреля, ну, а там и майские на подходе. Настроение приподнятое, как и у большинства. Чтобы ничьих чувств случайно не задеть, скажу ЛИЧНо о себе - я счастлива, я россиянка до последней клеточки, девочка-поморка с Архангельских берегов. У меня и слова-то все к концертным программам сейчас сердце пишет, а не я. А за Украину душа болит, конечно. Но это удивительная страна с крепкими корнями и замечательными людьми, бережно хранящими свою культуру, она обязательно всё преодолеет. Трудности только закаляют и делают народ сплочённее. Мы ещё увидим Украину в полном расцвете сил!

----------


## Элия Алена

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги. Пришла к вам за помощью. Сил уже нет ходить "попрошайничать". Как выполнять план, чтобы при этом не чувствовать себя попрошайкой? ежемесячно нужно сдавать 10000 в "штаб", ну и конечно что-то себе нужно заработать на те же лампочки, костюмы хоть какие-нибудь. вот пошла сегодня в школу, предложить учителям мероприятие к дню космонавтики и ощущение, что они смотрят на меня и думают: "ой, блин, сейчас опять будет куда-то звать, чего-то просить" хотя я стараюсь ходить пореже и в разные классы, чтоб никого не напрягать. в итоге, сегодня дело кончилось отмазками, типа "у нас такой завал", "у меня такая нагрузка", "ой, никак не получается"....  :Blush2: 
Пожалуйста, помогите, подскажите, поделитесь, кто как зарабатывает :Fz:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги. Пришла к вам за помощью. Сил уже нет ходить "попрошайничать". Как выполнять план, чтобы при этом не чувствовать себя попрошайкой? ежемесячно нужно сдавать 10000 в "штаб", ну и конечно что-то себе нужно заработать на те же лампочки, костюмы хоть какие-нибудь. вот пошла сегодня в школу, предложить учителям мероприятие к дню космонавтики и ощущение, что они смотрят на меня и думают: "ой, блин, сейчас опять будет куда-то звать, чего-то просить" хотя я стараюсь ходить пореже и в разные классы, чтоб никого не напрягать. в итоге, сегодня дело кончилось отмазками, типа "у нас такой завал", "у меня такая нагрузка", "ой, никак не получается"....


у нас платно только дискотеки. все праздники, в т.ч. отраслевые - на средства районного бюджета.

----------


## Леди N

КОЛЛЕГИ, ПОМОГИТЕ СОВЕТОМ....УВОЛЬНЯЮ СОТРУДНИКА (0,75 СТАВКИ РУК- ЛЯ КРУЖКА)- ПЕНСИОНЕР- СОВМЕСТИТЕЛЬ- !!! НЕХОЧЕТРАБОТАТЬ!!!

* ЗА 2 МЕС ПРЕДУПРЕДИЛА, ЧТО СТАВКУ СОКРАТИМ- ВНЕСЁМ ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В ШТАТНОЕ
* ОН УВЕДОМЛЕНИЕ ПОДПИСАЛ
* СЕГОДНЯ ПРОШЛО 2 МЕС- ПОСЛЕДНИЙ РАБ ДЕНЬ
* УВОЛЬНЯЮ ПО СТАТЬЕ 81 ТК П 2- СОКРАЩЕНИЕ ШТАТА
* ОН НЕ СТАЛ ПОДПИСЫВАТЬ СЕГОДНЯ ПРИКАЗ- "КОНСУЛЬТИРОВАТЬСЯ" ПОШЁЛ

* ВСЕ ЭМОЦИИ ОПУСКАЮ.....

* Я ОТ УДИВЛЕНИЯ- РАСТЕРЯННОСТИ- ВОЗМУЩЕНИЯ НЕ СОСТАВИЛА АКТ ОБ ОТКАЗЕ ПОДПИСЫВАТЬ ПРИКАЗ((((  

ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?? МОГУ УВОЛИТЬ БЕЗ ПОДПИСИ? У МЕНЯ ВЕДЬ НЕТ С ЗАВТРАШНЕГО ДНЯ ЭТОЙ СТАВКИ В ШТАТНОМ!- СОГЛАСОВАНИЕ ЭТИХ ДЕЙСТВИЙ С УЧРЕДИТЕЛЕМ- ЕСТЬ, И ПОДПИСАННОЕ ИМ УВЕДОМЛЕНИЕ- ТОЖЕ....

(((( ПОЗВОЛИЛА СЕБЕ ЛИШНЕЕ, СКАЗАВ, ЧТО ХОТЕЛОСЬ РАССТАТЬСЯ ПО ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКИ- А ТАК- СДЕЛАЛА БЫ АТТЕСТАЦИЮ 2 МЕС НАЗАД- НЕ БЫЛО БЫ У НЕГО ВООБЩЕ- НИЧЕГО..... ПРИЧЁМ ПОДАРОК ПОДАРИЛИ ПАМЯТНЫЙ, ЧТОБЫ НЕ ОБИДЕТЬ- НИКОГДА С ЭТИМ ТОВАРИЩЕМ СКАНДАЛОВ НЕ БЫЛО....СОВЕТЫ- ДАВАЛИ...ОН БАЯНОМ ВЛАДЕЕТ... НЕ МНОГО У НАС ТАКИХ МУЗЫКАНТОВ.....НО ЖЕЛАНИЯ РАБОТАТЬ- НЕТ У ЧЕЛОВЕКА....А ЕЩЁ- ...ПЕНСИОНЕР ВЕДЬ..ДАВЛЕНИЕ И ВСЁ ТАКОЕ...- ПЕРЕЖИВАЛА....ТАКОЙ ГЛУПЫЙ- НУ КАК Я МОГУ НЕ ВЫПЛАТИТЬ ВСЕ ПОЛОЖЕННЫЕ ПОСОБИЯ?? ЗАКОН ЕСТЬ ЗАКОН....ВОТ И СИЖУ .. У КОРЫТА РАЗБИТОГО....

ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ? ЖДАТЬ ПОКА ОБРАТНО С ПРИКАЗОМ ПРИБЕЖИТ?

----------


## Рамоновна

> ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ? ЖДАТЬ ПОКА ОБРАТНО С ПРИКАЗОМ ПРИБЕЖИТ?


акт *нужен* - о том, что отказался- и подписи свидетелей.
Вообще-то, если сотрудник в суд пойдет- за несоблюдение всех процедур сокращения могут и восстановить...





> здорово у вас! нам ничего не дают. на средства местного территориального управления только масленица, день поселка и день Победы


У нас в районе - политика такая, культуру все поддерживают, во *главе с главой* администрации района.

----------


## Наташкин

> У нас в районе - политика такая, культуру все поддерживают, во главе с главой администрации района


Правильная политика, так и работать легче.

Девочки, меня интересует такой вопрос: "Как у вас проходит подготовка к мероприятию, кто за что отвечает?" 
Например, чел. ответственный за сценарий и всю худ. часть (1 человек), полностью всем занимается, с нуля... начиная со сметы и заканчивая покупкой тканей и пошивом костюмов, и прочими вытекающими из этого?        Или всё делаете коллективно?

----------


## Василисса

У нас примерно также. Человек, готовящий сценарий, организует все сам. Подключает, конечно, помощников, но основная нервотрепка - вся на нем. Особенно, если учесть, что таких людей всего двое: одна проводит детские мероприятия, а другая - *все остальные*! Особенно надеяться не на кого, т.к. коллектив почти весь без образования, да и небольшой. Объяснять, что к чему, чаще всего бывает себе дороже, проще сделать самому.
Но при подготовке, разумеется, есть человек, отвечающий за звук и фонограммы, за видеоряд или слайды, за оформление выставки в фойе, например,и т. п., без подобного разделения труда очень тяжело обойтись.
...А я хочу поплакаться: в ознаменование Года культуры у нас в Доме культуры и кинотеатре отключили отопление за неуплату! Здания старые, стены толстые, на улице по ночам еще морозы... Как готовиться к 9 мая, не знаем. 30 лет работаю - такое впервые!

----------


## Наташкин

> отключили отопление за неуплату!


наверное в таких условиях, можно и дома работать, только репетиции проводить в ДК.




> Особенно, если учесть, что таких людей всего двое:


ну если двое то, понятно. А если их 4... и 2 зам. директора?

----------


## Василисса

Нет, в штате работников гораздо больше. Но проводят мероприятия (в смысле организации и ведения) всего двое. Остальные - поют песни сольно, в коллективах, сидят на фонограммах, работают "на подхвате", но на самом деле называются специалистами и методистами. Просто у них нет ни образования, да и вести, писать сценарии и т.д. они не умеют. Исторически, так сказать, сложилось. 




> ну если двое то, понятно. А если их 4... и 2 зам. директора?


У нашего директора нет ни одного заместителя. Есть худрук, но эту ставку делят двое, каждый отвечает за свой фронт работ.





> наверное в таких условиях, можно и дома работать, только репетиции проводить в ДК.


У нас температура в помещении около 12 градусов, завтра будет ниже. Не порепетируешь.

----------


## Элия Алена

У нас пересокращали кучу народу по всему округу. В прошлом году я делала большой концерт отчетный, директор взяла на себя обеспечение концерта номерами, а все остальное на мне. Сценарий, музыка, слайды и оформление. сидела в ДК до ночи и дома еще мужа грузила порезать музыку помочь. Худрук вообще не помощник, она с компьютером не знакома и в ее планы не входит его изучение. музрук сидит со своей аппаратурой и ничего не делает, по принципу "будете грузить уйду и останетесь без аппаратуры" (в итоге он ушел, сократили, но и с музыкой проблемы периодически). вот и сегодня пришла домой в 8.30, завтра мероприятие. зал оформляла ко дню космонавтики. И тут худрук не помощник, не вырезать ровно ни шарик надуть, чтоб не лопнул. в общем я сам себе сценарист, режиссер, звуковик, художник, костюмер (костюмы тоже шью за свой счет и реквизит частенько)
Поэтому, когда я слышу как у других, то обидно до жути. у нас с образованием только я и худрук (среднее спец), два полставочника приходят в свободное от учебы, работы время и усе. Директор тоже без профобразования, она конечно старается, но.... много НО

----------


## Василисса

Мне кажется, такое положение дел в большинстве клубных учреждений. У нас тоже со спец. образованием двое - я и хормейстер, которая делает все и работа держится, в основном, на ней. Стараемся "держать планку", но то и дело слышим:"Не заморачивайтесь!" Похоже, общий примитивный уровень устраивает всех (или большинство)...

----------


## Наташкин

У нас штат 30 чел, из них: 4 сторожа, 3 технички, 1 дворник, 1 рабочий по зданию, зам.директора по АХЧ, зам. директора по культурно -досуговой, зав. отделом художественной частью, зав. ОКДД, худ.рук, 2 методиста, хореограф, звукооператор, осветитель, художник, рук-ли нар. коллективов - они совместители. 
Да и главное, почти у всех есть профессиональное образование.

----------


## Ivica

А у нас начинается самое интересное, как у классика: "К нам едет Ревизор!" Все на подсознательном уровне этого ждали, но лично мы в какой-то иной форме. Нужен ваш совет, коллеги! Представители министерства культуры России начали массовую проверку всех культурных учереждений Крыма. В разных клубах и Домах культуры это происходит по-разному, т.е. где-то ограничиваются только материально-технической базой, в других местах проверяют профессиональный уровень коллективов, в третьих просто знакомятся. Сегодня к нам приезжала лично начальник отдела культуры и сказала, что именно наш Дом культуры будет принимать гостей и представлять клубную работу всего района. Согласна, что среди сельских и поселковых клубов наш, наверное, самый уютный и симпатишный, и коллективы у нас добротные, и вот в чём заключается задание-показать визитную карточку своего ДК, найти обязательную изюминку и представить вцелом весь район. Обсуждали. Решили подчеркнуть многонациональность-греков и кр.татар. Чем можно удивить россиян? Традиционный хлеб-соль при встрече? Когда-то американцев встречали хороводом "Выходили красны девицы", те были в умилении, но тут другой номер. Что-то должно быть в приветствии такое колоритное и яркое...не хватает идеи! Потом каждый коллектив по одному номеру покажет, обсуждали и угощение русское, греческое и кр.татрское или это лишнее? Вообщем, без вас, друзья, никуда! Помогайте адаптироваться к новой жизни :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ivica*, угощение конечно, уместно. Или в начале- как подворье, или в конце, как банкет. А вот приветствие и концертные номера можно сделать, положив в основу вашу многонациональность и ... радость воссоединения с Россией. 

Выставки фото, ИЗО и  ДПИ тоже не повредят. а о культурной жизни района могут рассказать баннеры-растяжки на "пауках". Вот такие выставки и площадки делаем мы: http://domkultura.jimdo.com/фотоальбом/ (последний раздел)

А для первого момента встречи - можно сделать коридор из коллективов, провести через него гостей, спеть встречальную-величальную... и крымский хлеб по-русски испеченный. 

А проводить гостей - с корзинами изобилия. Мы кладем туда овощи-фрукты (конечно, без ананасов и манго, а то. что у нас растет), сало в холстине, грибочки, варенье, огурчики-помидорчики в баночках, и "свойского" пол-литра...

----------


## Гульнур

> 10 тысяч ежемесячно? Ничего себе)))). У меня из платных мероприятий - только дискотеки, но село маленькое (670 жителей) и молодёжи почти нет - с трудом наскребла десятирублёвыми билетами 4 тысячи за весь прошлый год, сдала в сельсовет и мне их обратно выдали - 2 тысячи на оформление к новому году, да на мелкие расходы (лампочки, бумага, папки, файлы) и за 1800 купила стремянку.
> 
> А Глава наш на сходе села отчитывался по расходам - якобы на культуру потратили в 13-ом году 560 тысяч... Я чуть со стула не упала. Ну, на зарплату, уголь, бензин - около трёхсот выходит.... где остальные?


У нас тоже около 700 человек проживает. Но зарабатываем мы для сельского ДК прилично. В прошлом году 102000 заработали. В этом году уже за первый квартал 60000. Конечно приходится вкалывать по полной. Работаем мы 6 человек. У нас почти всё проводится платно. Только 9 мая и день пожилого человека бесплатно. Выкручиваемся как можем. К каждому празднику проводим разнообразные вечера по возрастам - для молодежи, для тех кому за 30, кому за 50... Концерты, юморины, конкурсные программы различные проводим. Мы работаем платно уже с 1998 года, когда еще никто в районе не работал. Люди у нас уже привыкли. И цены у нас нормальные, приемлемые. Не совсем высокие, и не совсем низкие. Для детей мероприятия -20 - 30 руб., для молодежи и взрослых 50 -80, дискотеки по 30. Продаем различные поделки наших коллективов ДПИ. Работу всю стараемся делать вместе, но  тоже есть такие которые выкладываются по полной, а есть и такие, которые делают принципиально только свою работу. Вот так и живем. А администрация сельского поселения нас поддерживает как может. Вот только теперь этот проклятый 44 закон всему мешает

----------


## Ivica

*Рамоновна*, спасибо за отклик! Выставки ваши просто поражают мастерством и красотой! Как же всё продумано и оформлено, любо-дорого посмотреть. :Ok:  У меня опять вопрос, насчёт песни, есть какая-то русская встречально-величальная? Честно говорю-пока не сталкивалась. Кстати, Ирина Викторовна, послезавтра впервые показываем после митинга вашу постановку "Любовь и война", адаптированную для улицы (без проектора). У нас по всему Крыму торжества по случаю 70-летия освобождения.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ivica*, 



> Кстати, Ирина Викторовна, послезавтра впервые показываем после митинга вашу постановку "Любовь и война", адаптированную для улицы (без проектора)


спасибо.





> У меня опять вопрос, насчёт песни, есть какая-то русская встречально-величальная?


уже у вас на почте. И минус, и плюс. Ловите!

----------


## Леди N

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ РУКОВОДИТЕЛИ! ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ОПЫТОМ.... МОЖНО ЛИ ВЗЯТЬ НА РАБОТУ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЕМ КРУЖКА ЧЕЛОВЕКА, КОТОРОМУ 17 С ПОЛОВИНОЙ ЛЕТ...??

----------


## вокся

> МОЖНО ЛИ ВЗЯТЬ НА РАБОТУ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЕМ КРУЖКА ЧЕЛОВЕКА, КОТОРОМУ 17 С ПОЛОВИНОЙ ЛЕТ...??


У нас работал... У него и трудовая была. В договоре надо только прописать часы работы правильно. У несовершеннолетних неполный рабочий день должен быть. У нас и Ди-джей был школьник.

----------


## ленсанна

Девчонки, а подскажите : какой бы российский журнал выписать , чтоб и нормативная база по культуре была, и советы полезные? Чтоб действительно полезный был. Интернет интернетом, но он не всегда "под рукой".

----------


## Леди N

> Девчонки, а подскажите : какой бы российский журнал выписать , чтоб и нормативная база по культуре была, и советы полезные? Чтоб действительно полезный был. Интернет интернетом, но он не всегда "под рукой".


ЖУРНАЛ СПРАВОЧНИК РУКОВОДИТЕЛЯ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ КУЛЬТУРЫ

ЖУРНАЛ ДОМ КУЛЬТУРЫ

----------


## SOFIKI9

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги! Скажите пожалуйста, как у вас обстоят дела с выплатой стимулирующих. Дело в том , что нам их первый и последний раз дали в декабре 2013 г. С нового года пообещали выплачивать каждый квартал, а теперь говорят, что скорее всего деньги на стимулирующие будут в конце  2014 года. Правомерно ли это? А если человек отработав например  полгода увольняется, должны ли ему выплатить стимул-ие? Может кто уже сталкивался с таким вопросом, помогите!

----------


## Рамоновна

> как у вас обстоят дела с выплатой стимулирующих.


Есть% надбавки годовые, есть поквартальные и помесячные баллы. На среднюю по Указу выходим.

----------


## Опилат

Рамоновна, а можно и мне встречально-величальную?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Рамоновна, а можно и мне встречально-величальную?


Attachments_egorova220@mail.ru_2014-04-11_22-52-44.zip

----------


## VanDerMade

> У нас тоже около 700 человек проживает...В прошлом году 102000 заработали...Работаем мы 6 человек....почти всё проводится платно... Для детей мероприятия -20 - 30 руб., для молодежи и взрослых 50 -80, дискотеки по 30...


Гульнур, видимо, у вас иная социокультурная ситуация, сложившаяся с годами, да и народ не нищий... Молодцы, остаётся только позавидовать, потому что достичь такого уровня мне явно не реально. Объясню почему. 

Во-первых, у нас большинство населения - пенсионеры, которых и на бесплатные мероприятия с бесплатными угощениями никаким калачом не заманишь, ибо ноги не ходят; во-вторых, приличная доля взрослых - понаехавшие азербайджанцы, интересующиеся лишь своими овцами; в третьих, школьников на два села - меньше сотни; молодёжи "дискотечного возраста" 5-7 человек (все сразу после школы уезжают из села), но у них и 10 р на дискотеку нет. Совхоза нет, производства нет, рабочих мест по пальцам пересчитать - школа, администрация, мед.пункт и частные магазины. Кто может - ездят на работу в город или на сезонные (лён, облепиха) устраиваются. В общем, такое глухое и безденежное болото, расшевелить которое пытаюсь уже без малого два года.

Ах, да... в-четвёртых - работаю я ОДНА. Стараешься, стараешься, неделями пашешь-придумываешь, а придут на бесплатное мероприятие 20-30 человек. Попробовала сделать концерт по 20р (с нашими и приглашённым из краевой столицы музыкантом) - пришло 5 пенсионеров, с которых денег брать не планировалось; кафе-вечер подготовишь для взрослых по 20р - тоже 6 человек придут... Прямо руки, порой, опускаются - не для кого стараться и время тратить. Вот и делаю бОльший упор на обучение и привлечение, да на создание имиджа самого ДК, в надежде, что потянутся всё-таки люди к культуре и активному образу жизни, глядя на положительные примеры.

Вот так мы живём. Не подумайте, что я халявлю или делаю что-то не интересное. Нет, всем кто придёт - всё нравится, я ведь ещё ТА придумщица, просто отвыкли вообще куда-то из дома выползать развлекаться, а уж деньги за это платить совсем не приучены, к сожалению....

Так что *заработать* на местном населении никак не получается. Мероприятия все бесплатные, концерты бесплатные, кружки веду бесплатно, лишь бы к культуре население и деток приучить. Остаётся лишь какая-нибудь аренда в год-под-расход. 

Вот недавно договорилась с выездным кинотеатром, провели первый показ в воскресенье - фильмы 3D. Вроде впервые, вроде в селе в диковинку, вроде недорого (150р, а в городе 250), но за 3 сеанса продали 36 билетов. Я 12 часов проторчала на работе - заработала 540р, этого не хватит покрыть даже мои расходы на Масленицу, что из собственной зарплаты потратила. Буду пробовать привозить этот кинотеатр хотя бы раз в месяц и посмотрю - сколько родителей будут готовы раскошеливаться на своих деток (пока было всего четверо взрослых, остальные школьники, потому как 150р детям на мультик и сказку кто-то выкроил, а себе на "Вий" уже не оставил или пожалел).

Ладно, хватит плакаться, буду хвастаться...  :Grin: 
1. Получила я дипломы, за которыми не смогла приехать в день культработника:
[IMG]http://*********org/5411101m.jpg[/IMG]
2. По итогам 2013 года меня наградили медалью.
3. Моя "Чемровочка" участвовала в краевом конкурсе вокально-хорового искусства и, хоть до сих пор не определили конкретные места и не подписали дипломы, сегодня позвонили и сказали, что из почти трёх сотен просмотренных коллективов мы в числе лучших и нас пригласили выступать в Барнауле на открытии "Дней славянской письменности"! Ура!!! Мои девчонки уже прыгают от радости!

----------


## Ivica

> 2. По итогам 2013 года меня наградили медалью.
> 3. Моя "Чемровочка" участвовала в краевом конкурсе вокально-хорового искусства и, хоть до сих пор не определили конкретные места и не подписали дипломы, сегодня позвонили и сказали, что из почти трёх сотен просмотренных коллективов мы в числе лучших


Ирина, кто бы сомневался! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!Вот тебе и отдача, самое приятное, когда плоды труда замечены и оценены по достоинству. Значит, не напрасно пашешь ты день в день
[quote="VanDerMade;4854895"]в надежде, что потянутся всё-таки люди к культуре и активному образу жизни, глядя на положительные примеры.[/
quote]




> Нет, всем кто придёт - всё нравится, я ведь ещё ТА придумщица,


Это видно сразу, по одной только работе с костюмами, что под силу далеко не каждому.





> деньги за это платить совсем не приучены, к сожалению....


У нас тоже всё бесплатно, только если труппы заезжие (в субботу был первый росс.цирк, мы сразу им сказали, что за установленную ими цену никто не пойдёт-посёлок, они сбавили почти половину, пришло ползала, но программа была отличная. Если ещё раз приедут-будет полный зал наверняка.)
Ирина, удачи тебе и твоей "Чемровочке"



> в Барнауле на открытии "Дней славянской письменности"!

----------


## Элия Алена

Девочки, я у вас прям душой отдыхаю. Несмотря на все трудности ваши посты полны оптимизма, спасибо. если бы не вы...
у нас 26.04 прошел конкурс вокалистов, городской "Лейся, песня". уж не знаю, что со мной произошло, но перетряслась как та самая Каштанка. Вышла на сцену и ... ужас как меня потряхивало, аж одного из членов жюри назвала Валентиной Викторовной, а это мужчина, Валентин. ну, слава Богу, они там "валялись", видео меня успокоило. Уж не пойму чего я так перенервничала, толи от недосыпа, 2 недели до конкурса домой приходила в 22ч примерно, а последние 2 дня гирлянду делала и драпировку на сцене до 12 ночи. за 10 минут до начала мне про спонсоров сунули рукописную бумажку с 2мя пунктами, я пока накидала остальные, что на словах, уже 14.00, начала нервничать. не люблю, когда все в последний момент.

----------


## VanDerMade

> Девочки, я у вас прям душой отдыхаю......чего я так перенервничала, толи от недосыпа,.... не люблю, когда все в последний момент.


Алёна! Не стоит сильно переживать, ведь если подготовка была серьёзной, то и мероприятие пройдёт достойно...чего зазря нервы тратить?)))
Со временем, придёт такая уверенность, что будете "душой отдыхать" уже и на сцене! А насчёт недосыпа предконцертного - у меня, например, он стал дурацкой традицией -  вечно что-то остаётся на последний момент, не могу рационально время использовать. Ворчу на себя, мол, все люди, как люди, одна я на всех праздниках с мешками под глазами)))...

----------


## Elen2

Девочки и мальчики,здравствуйте.

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





> И тут худрук не помощник, не вырезать ровно ни шарик надуть, чтоб не лопнул. в общем я сам себе сценарист, режиссер, звуковик, художник,


Надо же,Вы прямо мою худручку описали.  :Vah: 





> ЖУРНАЛ СПРАВОЧНИК РУКОВОДИТЕЛЯ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ КУЛЬТУРЫ
> 
> ЖУРНАЛ ДОМ КУЛЬТУРЫ


Ленсанна,Леночка, а ты не в курсе,для Украины есть какие -то журналы?С удовольствием бы выписала.

----------


## Зарница

> коллеги! помогите разобраться с проблемой1 нужна ссылка на документ, в котором прописано, что мы имеем право выплачивать сотрудникам ПРЕМИИИ ПО СЛУЧАЮ ЮБИЛЕЙНЫХ ДАТ.....ЧТО ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ОСНОВОЙ ДЛЯ СОСТАВЛЕНИЯ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ О ПРЕМИЯХ???


Мой ответ уже конечно поздноват, но может и кому пригодится наш опыт.В нашей организации существует Коллективный договор, который мы разрабатывали сами, где и прописали как раз премии по поводу юбилейных дат. Это официальный документ, утверждаемый раз в три года охраной труда. В нем как раз можно прописать все плюсики для стимулирования работников. 
Выдержка"...коллективный договор является правовым актом, регулирующим трудовые, социально-экономические и профессиональные отношения между работодателем и работниками на основе согласования взаимных интересов сторон.

1.2. Предмет договора

Предметом настоящего договора являются преимущественно дополнительные по сравнению с законодательством положения об условиях труда и его оплаты, социальном и жилищно-бытовом обслуживании работников предприятия, гарантии и льготы, предоставляемые работодателем...."

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки-крымчанки! Скажите пожалуйста, какие документы для работы в новых условиях вам нужны? У меня с сегодняшнего дня появился "подшефный" ДК из Александровского сельского поселения Красногвардейского района. Инфы об этом ДК в инете практически нет. Нашла только один отчет о проведенном 150-летнем юбилее села. Сегодня в отдел культуры отправила кое-что из документов. Завтра наш начальник отдела культуры летит в Крым для установления контактов и  с нашей небольшой помощью. Приедет, наверно расскажет, в чем необходимость существует.

----------


## Ivica

> какие документы для работы в новых условиях вам нужны?


Вот как раз нам самим завтра об этом и расскажут!=)))Сегодня встречали вторую делегацию из Башкортостана. Первые гости привозили подарки ветранам, сама церемрноия вручения вместе с концертом проходила 7-го мая. В зале яблоку негде было упасть! Так необычно, когда кто-то берёт под своё крыло. А сегодня прямо из аэропорта (мы первые по трассе) уже конкретные гости, чисто по культуре приезжали. Проверяли документацию, планы, журналы учета работы и журналы народников. Мы им показали небольшую концертную программу для ознакомления с коллективами, потом выставка у нас очень красивая в 70-летию освобождения Крыма и ко дню Победы, ну и наша изюминка-этнографическая комната "Русская горница". Там мы и чаёвничали. Завтра они всех собирают в районе и вот как раз и будут рассказывать и про документы и про всё остальное. Очень ждём добрых перемен и надеемся на плодотворное сотрудничество.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Очень ждём добрых перемен и надеемся на плодотворное сотрудничество.


Светочка, мы тоже на это надеемся. Да по другому и быть не может. А с документами - поможем, чем сможем. Всем миром.

----------


## Рамоновна

Это интересно:

АКЦИЯ "АЛЛЕЯ РОССИИ"




об акции - здесь http://ruspriroda.ru/vote/

----------


## VanDerMade

> ... наша изюминка-этнографическая комната "Русская горница"...


Светлана, а где можно посмотреть фото этой вашей горницы? Я начала сбор и подготовку экспонатов для выставки "Веков связующая нить", которую планирую открыть ко Дню села, летом. Просматриваю кучу фоток, раздумываю над оформлением... Расскажи-покажи нам свою "изюминку", пожалуйста!

А ещё у меня новости - мы с вокальной группой заработали Диплом II степени на конкурсе вокально-хорового искусства и в коллектив пришла ещё одна новая девочка. Опять шью костюмы, чуть не каждый день репетируем, готовясь к ближайшим "гастролям", работы - завал.... Когда на плановые мероприятия время найти - ума не приложу??? Хоть разорвись!..... :Blink:

----------


## вокся

Не придумала, в какую тему написать свой вопрос... Пишу сюда. Поговорим?)))
Есть закон, запрещающий курение в образовательных учреждениях, учреждениях культуры и пр. Но как его правильно применить на практике? У меня есть заядлые курильщики, которым  откровенно пофиг и на закон, и на меня, которая вечно их строит (правда бесполезно строит) Они твердят об ущемлении прав свободной личности, бла-бла-бла... КАК бороться с курением в помещении? Вариант с вызовом полицейского для составления протокола считаю абсурдным. Курение в помещении считаю недопустимым и по технике безопасности, и по личным убеждениям.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ..КАК бороться с курением в помещении? ....


Оксана, у вас что - прямо в стенах ДК курят что ли? Я в шоке. *У меня никто не посмеет в клубе закурить!* Если вдруг кто-то спьяну на секундочку в двери с сигаретой засунется - сразу выпроваживается, без лишних разговоров, извиняясь. Все понимают, что это учреждение культуры, в котором отдыхают люди и занимаются дети. 

Кстати, расскажи, какие ваши результаты по Калинкина? Хотела ещё в предыдущем посте у тебя спросить, да обсуждали мы с тобой это давно - далеко цитату искать было. В нашем районе  - 1 диплом 2 степени (наш) и два диплома 3-ей степени (у соседского коллектива и райцентровской солистки).

----------


## вокся

> прямо в стенах ДК курят что ли?


Прямо в кабинете((( Уже сил нет. Детей после каждой дискотеки ругают за то, что те , как поросята себя ведут в "служебных помещениях", а сами... Четыре несознательных мужика и девочка((( Достали.




> какие ваши результаты по Калинкина?


Мои два РДКовских коллективов взяли Дипломы 2 степени. Коллектив, в котором пою я (от ДШИ) тоже второе место. И вокальная моего сельского филиала - тоже. А руководитель вокального коллектива ДШИ стала Лауреатом и пела 9 мая в Драме))) Хорошо поучаствовали)
Мои поздравления твоему коллективу и тебе лично. Вы и на Калине Красной были молодцы. А мы на неё не попали. Район не дал денег на дорогу. Туда/обратно - 800 км. Вот и мы и сели на одно место ровно. Но уже пережили всё это))) Пусть это будет нашим самым большим огорчением)

----------


## Ivica

> Просматриваю кучу фоток, раздумываю над оформлением...


Ирина, я выложила фотки в теме Костюмерная, как-то ближе по духу туда. Это всё, что удалось собрать, когда мы ходили по домам и просили одарить кому чего не жалко. Комната создавалась, когда мы были ещё Украиной, но филиалом русского культурного центра. Центр потом закрыли, а комната осталась, мы там посиделки проводим, гостей чаем угощаем. В июне на детской площадке приходят на экскурсию дети, я им рассказываю "предания старины глубокой"=)))Попутно делаю незаметный опрос по истории русских сказок. Когда рассказываю про сундук, спрашиваю-в какой русской народной сказке он встречается, дети с упоением отвечают: "Пираты Карибского моря". Но слушают всегда внимательно, с трудом принимая отсутствие современных технологий. Раз уж ты так серьезно готовишься в такой выставке, давай я тебе скину ссылку на музей народных промыслов и в Архангельском поселке моего зятя. Это рубрика Виртуальный визит, зажмешь левую кнопку мыши, и вся комната будет вокруг тебя кружиться, можно подробно всё рассмотреть. Выберешь-Деревенский быт конца 19-го века и знакомся. https://sites.google.com/site/mnpirp...lnaa-ekskursia

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...Прямо в кабинете((( .....


Оксана, это трындец!!! Курить прямо в кабинете???? Я сама грешна этим всю жизнь, но в стенах ДК даже себе не позволяю!!! А всех иных - сразу ВОН! Неужели тебя не слушаются??? Найди веские доводы!!!!!!!!!!




> ...Мои два РДКовских коллективов взяли Дипломы 2 степени....стала Лауреатом и пела 9 мая в Драме))) Хорошо поучаствовали)....


Фигассе!!! Какие вы молодцы!!! Оксаночка, как я рада, что могу вот так - запросто пообщаться здесь с коллегой из нашего края!!!И новости узнать и порадоваться за земляков! Я нашему форуму бесконечно благодарна за всё это!!!

Оксана, мы участвуем 24 мая на открытии Дней славянской письменности и культуры в краевой столице (первый подобный выезд для моей вокальной). Ты (ваши коллективы) там будешь???? Как я хотела бы увидеть тебя лично!!! Напиши, плиз!

----------


## VanDerMade

> Ирина, я выложила фотки в теме Костюмерная, как-то ближе по духу туда...ссылку на музей народных промыслов


Светочка, спасибо, дорогая!!!! Не знаю насколько это по-русски, но я всё ещё *пребываю "в обалдевании"*))))

----------


## Ivica

> Прямо в кабинете(


Оксана, тебе бы вот такую пепельницу, как в Германии в общественных местах...может тогда бы хоть девочка твоя задумалась
[IMG]http://*********org/5449693.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nusay

Добрый вечер! Меня зовут Анна, живу в Крыму, работаю в РДК художественным руководителем. Девочки такой вопрос в этом году (к огромному счастью) будем отмечать ПЕРВЫЙ раз День России, собственных наработок пока нет(((, да и как правильно все сделать представление очень слабое. Очень прошу поделитесь опытом. Безумно хочется сделать все на отлично, так как событие ОЧЕНЬ важное для нас.

----------


## Irina61

> День России


Посмотрите здесь в темке  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126154

----------


## Nusay

Спасибо, посмотрела нашла массу интересного материала, спасибо огромное)) Буду творить))

----------


## вокся

> Ты (ваши коллективы) там будешь???? Как я хотела бы увидеть тебя лично!!! Напиши, плиз!


Оперативно отвечаю)))) :Meeting:  :Blush2:  Ты, наверно, уже поняла, что 24 го я в Барнауле не буду))) 
Мы готовимся к Дельфийским играм. Очень суматошное занятие))) Приезжай к нам))) 





> тебе бы вот такую пепельницу,


Повесла на двери их несанкционированной курилки несколько инетовских цитат, типа:
Выкуривать по три пачки в день – трудный путь, но разве нам нужны легкие?

Неделю курят на улице. Но скоро уже зима...(

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Дорогие друзья! Наступил пятилетний юбилей нашего форума Ин-Ку!  

Подсказываю, что открыта специальная тема для поздравлений:  Нам сегодня исполнилось 5 лет!*

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...готовимся к Дельфийским играм... Приезжай к нам...(


Оксана, мы в Дельфийских не участвуем - у нас молодёжи почти нет (и по пальцам пересчитать старшеклассников). Увидимся на каких-нибудь других краевых мероприятиях, дайбог! Меня тут от района выдвинули на конкурс профессионального мастерства работников учреждений культуры "Праздник - это мы!" Не факт, конечно, что в финалисты попаду, но надеюсь))). Ты же тоже поющий культработник. Участвуешь в этом конкурсе?
***********************

А со всеми остальными коллегами хотела поделиться своей "заманухой". Я неоднократно жаловалась/плакалась, что с посещением мероприятий у нас очень туго и ещё перед 1 апреля мы с одной нашей форумной коллегой обсуждали подобную идею - фотоконкурс. Не знаю - воплотила ли она её на День смеха, я лишь ко Дню защиты детей пробую реализовать. 
*Цели:* повышение посещаемости мероприятия, сайта ДК и групп ДК в соц.сетях. Попытка заработка с использованием аниматоров.

Саму "замануху" видно на афише:
[IMG]http://*********org/5520115m.jpg[/IMG]

Для праздника подготовила клоунские костюмы (фото потом покажу, когда будем в гриме) и заканчиваю оформление трёх стен, на фоне которых можно проводить памятную и конкурсную фотосъёмку. Вот один из фонов - "Цветочный домик":
[IMG]http://*********org/5526259m.jpg[/IMG]

Как сработает эта идея - расскажу после завтрашнего мероприятия и через месяц - по окончании фотоконкурса.
Если у кого-то есть подобные наработки или дополнительные предложения - делитесь, плиз!

----------


## вокся

> Участвуешь в этом конкурсе?


Мы от района готовим моего звукаря. На все руки от скуки))) я столькими талантами, как он, не обладаю)))

----------


## вокся

> ко Дню защиты детей пробую реализовать.


Удачного начинания! 
Правда погода нынче... Холодно, мокро... К вам паводок не дошел, надеюсь?...

----------


## Рамоновна

> К вам паводок не дошел, надеюсь?...


А у нас сухо... больше месяца... Поделились бы дождиком...

----------


## вокся

Затопило по самые уши... Я живу далековато от всего этого ... Но места любимые, отпускные... Под водой( 
http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=602151&cid=1

----------


## Натник

> Затопило по самые уши... Я живу далековато от всего этого ... Но места любимые, отпускные... Под водой(


Знаем Оксана, новости смотрим....держитесь...

----------


## Elen2

Здравствуйте.Давно не заглядывала,у меня КРУ.
Есть ко мне одно замечание - у хореографа тарифный разряд по их мнению высокий и меня хотят оштрафовать  за это,а  разряд понизить хореографу. Меня нервирует то, что я и не назначала этот разряд, меня никто не спрашивал. Это все делает экономист.А мне только  ПОЗЖЕ дали  расписаться после всех.Придрались к тому ,что у хореографа нет специального образования,хотя образование высшее,но техническое.
*Подскажите,как мне  действовать,что писать в объяснительной? Кто должен назначать эти тарифные разряды  на самом деле?*В понедельник мне нужно дать  ответ,а я не представляю ,как правильно это сделать.
Может быть у кого-нибудь есть  характеристика на  сотрудника,желательно хорошая.Потому что хореограф мой,замечательная девочка,умница и труженица ,каких поискать.*Поделитесь копией характеристики.*Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Elen2

> Может быть у кого-нибудь есть характеристика на сотрудника,


*Огромное спасибо Оксане - Воксе,за помощь.*
Я понимаю, что характеристики можно найти в инете,это я сделала.Но  характеристика на ХОРЕОГРАФА она особая,нужно знать чем владеет хореограф,в каких стилях работает.А моя Лиля Олеговна уехала в Беларуссь в отпуск. Поговорить я с ней не могу.И мне  искренне жаль ее ,потому что она и на самом деле отличный специалист,ладит с детьми, за 6 месяцев работы организовала детский танцевальный  коллектив и юношеский.А вышестоящее начальство только прикрывает свои задницы и им плевать на нас обеих.

----------


## вокся

> Огромное спасибо Оксане - Воксе,за помощь.


Ой, пожалуйста...  :Blush2:  Зашла в беседку побеседовать, а тут Спасибы раздают))))

Девочки) Вот Интернет - это просто чудо чудное) Вы заметили, что я поменяла  аватарку? Так вот на ней совсем не я) Но это 100%ая копия) Я, когда случайно обнаружила это фото в недрах интернета, ошалела просто! Вот бывают же совпадения?!!! Сейчас у меня косы практически до пояса, но еще года два назад я была бы именно такой) Причем девочка на фотке  явно не из России. Сайт какой-то англоязычный... Чудеса просто...)))

----------


## Натник

> Так вот на ней совсем не я)


да???? а  я только хотела комплимент отвесить! :Grin:   ну надо же, какое совпадение!!! Хотя....Оксана ты лучше! :Tender:  (правда я тебя в жизни не видела, но мы об этом никому не скажем)) :Taunt:

----------


## Elen2

Добрый вечер.



> Девочки) Вот Интернет - это просто чудо чудное) Вы заметили, что я поменяла аватарку? Так вот на ней совсем не я) Но это 100%ая копия) Я, когда случайно обнаружила это фото в недрах интернета, ошалела просто! Вот бывают же совпадения?!!! Сейчас у меня косы практически до пояса, но еще года два назад я была бы именно такой) Причем девочка на фотке явно не из России. Сайт какой-то англоязычный... Чудеса просто...)))


Видно по аве, что у Вас ,Оксана, хорошее настроение.

----------


## вокся

> Видно по аве, что у Вас ,Оксана, хорошее настроение.


Настроение истеричное) Подруги и знакомы е в отпусках, греют пузы на пляже, а мы в полный рост готовимся к юбилею района) Но как-то же себя всеселить надо.  Уж как могём)





> правда я тебя в жизни не видела,


а эти вещи исправимы)  какие наши годы и возможности?)))

----------


## Elen2

> а мы в полный рост готовимся к юбилею района


Оксана,с кем готовите.у меня в июле полная тишина, никого,одна сижу в ДК и жду......придет или нет КРУ,всех отпустила в отпуск.

----------


## вокся

> с кем готовите.у меня в июле полная тишина,





> всех отпустила в отпуск.


 А я не отпустила) Точнее , мы еще по зиме проговорили о том, что если юбилей будет в начале августа, то в отпуск массово пойдем после праздника. Если юбилей в конце августа или по осени, то все массово гуляем в июле. 
Возражений не было. Кому надо было очень-очень в отпуск, конечно, отпустила. Но как-то  все готовимся) и песни учим, а танцы с остатком детей восстанавливаем. 
У меня оптовый уход состоится 4 августа. Я сама пойду в сентябре или в октябре. Чтоб уже не было ни огорода, ни ремонта. Только перспектива встречи с теплым морем)

----------


## Натник

в нашей беседке тишина....все в отпусках..... :Grin:  очищаем мозги и тело...... :Laie 23:  :Laie 44:  :Laie 23:  :Laie 9:

----------


## Елена Ильина

Я тоже жду отпуска, как манну. Все с 1 июля ушли, а я с 1 августа пойду. И теперь все мелкие делишки и проблемы легли на мои хрупкие плечи.

----------


## Рамоновна

А я сегодня вернулась из Абхазии - отдыхали семьей в п.Цандрипш.
 Прекрасно! Чистое море, комфортные условия проживания и питания, доброе отношение местных жителей

----------


## Elen2

> в нашей беседке тишина....все в отпусках.


Наташа, скоро опять колесо закрутится.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Не знаю,где выставить ссылочку хорошую на мюзиклы, по-этому, выставляю сюда.Ирина- Рамоновна перенесет в нужную темку.Ловите. Есть ,что посмотреть.
http://music-fantasy.ru/myuzikly-i-spektakli

----------


## Наташкин

> А я сегодня вернулась из Абхазии - отдыхали семьей в п.Цандрипш.


Ирина, я тоже в этом поселке жила, с 10 по 27 июля. А ведь мы могли бы и встретиться.

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,доброе утро. Подскажите ,пожалуйста.Видела где-то у нас ,но найти не смогла  сейчас. Сколько часов в неделю работает режиссер  самодеятельного театра  со званием "народный"?
И еще один вопрос: *на каком основании можно  разрешить  работнику ,который живет  очень далеко,работать 3 раза в неделю по 6 часов,*а не 6 раз в неделю по 3 часа? Честно говоря, после этого КРУ не хочу подставлять свою голову  под раздачу из-за кого-то.Если есть  возможность написать приказ ,с удовольствием напишу.

----------


## гунька

Девочки, всем добрый день! Можно, я вас попрошу меня поддержать? Участвую в губерн. конкурсе проектов. Если вам  не трудно, проголосуйте, пожалуйста! там можно через любую соц. сеть. Важен каждый голос.
http://наше-подмосковье.рф/projects/36136/
http://наше-подмосковье.рф/projects/74902/
Заранее спасибо!!!!!! Конечно, мне лидера не догнать, там уже 500 голосов, но все равно буду очень благодарна вам за помощь!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Важен каждый голос.


Леночка, проголосовала ! Удачи тебе. Посмотрела твои проекты и взяла себе на заметку. Спасибо тебе!

----------


## Elen2

> Если вам не трудно, проголосуйте, пожалуйста! там можно через любую соц. сеть. Важен каждый голос.


Аленушка, проголосовала.Удачи,тебе.




> Сколько часов в неделю работает режиссер самодеятельного театра со званием "народный"?
> И еще один вопрос: на каком основании можно разрешить работнику ,который живет очень далеко,работать 3 раза в неделю по 6 часов,а не 6 раз в неделю по 3 часа? Честно говоря, после этого КРУ не хочу подставлять свою голову под раздачу из-за кого-то.Если есть возможность написать приказ ,с удовольствием напишу.


Девочки, подскажите ,пожалуйста.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> Важен каждый голос.
> http://наше-подмосковье.рф/projects/36136/
> http://наше-подмосковье.рф/projects/74902/


Проголосовал в обоих проектах, удачи.

И вопрос к коллегам, правда может не в тему: Выдаю младшую дочку замуж, может кто подкинет несложный но интересный сценарий выкупа невесты. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Наташкин

*гунька*, +1

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*, 

Леночка, еще +3 голоса. Зашла на сайт из разных соцсетей и смогла каждый раз проголосовать. 

А как можно посмотреть общее голосование?

----------


## гунька

Спасибо, дорогие мои, за поддержку!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> А как можно посмотреть общее голосование?


Ой, Аллочка. я не знаю....я просто каждый раз стараюсь просматривать хотя бы по диагонали голоса....там ведь проектов уже больше пяти тысяч.

----------


## MariGri

Здравствуйте, девочки! Подскажите, пожалуйста, вы чаще с этим сталкиваетесь, идею проведения Дня города. Я не культ.работник, а здесь мэр города обратился с просьбой помочь провести. Даже не знаю, как подступиться к этому вопросу

----------


## вера денисенко

Всем,здравствуйте! Девочки не подскажите может кто видел или сам выкладывал на нашем форуме видео сказки про экологию,где действующие лица были 3 мусорные кучи,зайчик,лис и ещё кто-то....очень буду вам благодарна если кинете ссылку))))

----------


## вокся

Девочки! Мой старший пельмешик участвует в конкурсе детских рисунков. Проголосуйте за его работу, пожалуйста. Конечно, если, действительно, посчитаете её достойной вашей пятерки или Класса. 
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/...6/637501353220
Это в Одноклассниках. 
Спасибо) :Tender:

----------


## Дадуся

Приглашаем  работников Культуры, педагогов-организаторов в школах и других учреждениях, работников детских центров и клубов, педагогов детских садов и яслей, массовиков-затейников, детских аниматоров, ведущих детских праздников, всех кого интересует развитие данной сферы принять участие в однодневном мастер-классе Светланы Полянской в Санкт-Петербурге. 

Подробнее http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138883

Светлана Полянская
• Ивент-педагог профессиональных семинаров мастеров праздника в России и Зарубежье
• Руководитель Международной школы ведущих детских праздников (г. Москва)
• Лауреат Российских и Международных конкурсов мастеров праздника
• Эксперт, член оргкомитета профессионального творческого объединения ведущих «Гелиос» (г. Москва)
• Игромастер
• Методист
• Режиссёр
• Сценарист
• Ведущая детских и взрослых праздников
• Автор игровых программ

----------


## вокся

Девочки, ну расскажите как у вас в регионах, в селах и городах обстоят дела в связи с выполнением Дорожной карты?... У нас - хреново. Я как директор скисла окончательно...Мне никогда в жизни не приходилось говорить РАБОТАЮЩЕМУ сотруднику, что мы в нем больше не нуждаемся, потому что государству, а точнее людям, которые говорят от его имени, абсолютно пофиг чьи полетят шапки. Лишь бы их эта сеча обошла стороной...

----------


## Натник

> Девочки, ну расскажите как у вас в регионах, в селах и городах обстоят дела в связи с выполнением Дорожной карты?


с дорожной картой  :Jopa: , но нам в этом году, как и в прошлом помогает область. На следующий год стимулирующие будут получать только творческие единицы+  заведующие  структурных подразделений и сельских клубов. Директора домов культуры, т.е. юрлица пролетают. У нас утвердили перечень должностей и профессий среди раотников мун. учреж. культуры, отнесенных к основному персоналу по видам эконом. деятельности. Внесли изменения в ДК и внесли такой пункт "оптимизация", т.е. со следующего года и мы будем сокращать...

----------


## вокся

> пункт "оптимизация", т.е. со следующего года и мы будем сокращать...


мы про оптимизацию  услышали впервые в апреле, но что это такое в итоге узнали только сейчас(
Есть небезосновательные опасения, что из 15 домов и клубов  останется 2... И РДК в ОООООчень сокращенном составе( 
Год культуры, как-никак)))... :Blink:

----------


## Дарина77

> Девочки, ну расскажите как у вас в регионах, в селах и городах обстоят дела в связи с выполнением Дорожной карты?... У нас - хреново. Я как директор скисла окончательно...Мне никогда в жизни не приходилось говорить РАБОТАЮЩЕМУ сотруднику, что мы в нем больше не нуждаемся, потому что государству, а точнее людям, которые говорят от его имени, абсолютно пофиг чьи полетят шапки. Лишь бы их эта сеча обошла стороной...



*вокся*, затронула по больному... Дорожная карта в нашем Воронежском крае выполняется так, что с июля в некоторых СДК нашего района нет вообще зарплаты, я ещё июльские отпускные не получила... Поэтому оптимизация грядёт с нового 2015 грандиозная.....  Нас пока не касается в планах, но всё так непредсказуемо... 
Простите, наболело...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Дорожная карта в нашем Воронежском крае выполняется так, что с июля в некоторых СДК нашего района нет вообще зарплаты, я ещё июльские отпускные не получила... Поэтому оптимизация грядёт с нового 2015 грандиозная.....


уточню - не *во всем Воронежском крае.* В нашем районе сократили только 2 по 0.5 ставки зав. клубами (справедливо-села по 300 чел.). О сокращении в будущем году пока не говорится. средняя ЗП творческих сотрудников- 14500 и регулярно.

----------


## Дарина77

> уточню - не *во всем Воронежском крае.* В нашем районе сократили только 2 по 0.5 ставки зав. клубами (справедливо-села по 300 чел.). О сокращении в будущем году пока не говорится. средняя ЗП творческих сотрудников- 14500 и регулярно.


Дык я только *о нашем районе*....У нас  сокращение(оптимизация), как я сказала выше, только грядёт. До июля всё было в ажуре, ЗП такая же: край-то один. Но когда сидишь 5-й месяц без ЗП - сама понимаешь ...

----------


## вокся

> Но когда сидишь 5-й месяц без ЗП - сама понимаешь ...


ой, понимаем... Нам не платят 2й месяц... 
Средняя з/п по КДУ  в нашем районе 7400... По Дорожной карте в 2015 году должна быть чуть выше 16 тыс.) 




> В нашем районе сократили только 2 по 0.5 ставки зав. клубами (справедливо-села по 300 чел.).


в этих селах совсем теперь нет клубников? Села обслуживают близлежащие села и район?

----------


## вокся

3 декабря — День Неизвестного солдата. Указ Президента. ДО 21 ноября необходимо в край отправить план мероприятий к этой дате, бумага пришла 2 дня назад... Есть уже мысли?

----------


## Zabanka

)))) Пока до нас сверху приказов не приходило))) А вот отметить дату 20 лет ввода российских войск в Чечню............слов просто нет. Одни эмоции...в основном плохие)))

----------


## Зарница

> 3 декабря — День Неизвестного солдата. Указ Президента. ДО 21 ноября необходимо в край отправить план мероприятий к этой дате, бумага пришла 2 дня назад... Есть уже мысли?


К нам пришла такая весть,но план пока не затребовали.надеюсь и не затребуют. А так можно быстро и не дорого организовать экскурсию к памятнику неизвестного солдата-я думаю он у всех на территории есть с возложением венка, выставку рисунка,население ознакомить с новой датой плакатами(распечатками) и литературно-музыкальный вечер с минутой молчания. Я думаю для начала хватит)

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! Посмотрите, пожалуйста, этот фильм до конца... Печально все, к чему мы пришли....Фильм "Очаг"..

----------


## вокся

> А вот отметить дату 20 лет ввода российских войск в Чечню


Отметить?... Я согласна, что об этом надо помнить, надо знать почему, ради чего, какими жертвами... Но готовить мероприятие?... Это, скорее, дело музейных работников, но никак не наша. Это мое мнение...
Мы тут уже начали годовой отчет верстать, цифры сводить, тестовые набирать... Так вот у нас в октябре только РДКовцами проведено 29 мероприятий. Вреде, работали - не замечали, а начали считать показатели - точно) Это я к чему?) Еще пору лет, и каждый день будет государством и обществом  для нас расписан, и голову не надо будет ломать, придумывая праздники)))

----------


## Рамоновна

Отнесла на утверждение НОВЫЕ критерии эффективности. 
Выложила как ПРОЕКТЫ на сайте http://domkultura.jimdo.com/документ...ьность/

Предупреждаю: они еще не апробированы на практике, не утверждены,  но написаны с учетом недостатков старых критериев.

----------


## elenka260191

> )))) Пока до нас сверху приказов не приходило))) А вот отметить дату 20 лет ввода российских войск в Чечню............слов просто нет. Одни эмоции...в основном плохие)))


я как раз готовлю такое мероприятие. информации очень мало в интернете. вот 4 дня рою, и ролики- фильмы просматриваю.

----------


## Ivica

> Девочки, вот такой вот ролик о нашем хореографическом коллективе у меня на днях "родился"


Алла, здоровские костюмы и позитивом так и прёт!




> у нас в том году район объявлял конкурс ко дню города среди сельских поселений района, назывался "Территория -праздник!".


Очень понравился конкурс! Вот бы нам такой провести.
А у нас все замерли в ожидании. Вроде нас опять с нового года возвращают отделу культуры, где мы, собственно, и были раньше, а потом плавненько перешли на баланс поссовета. Про оптимизацию слышу первый раз и понимаю, что, наверное, все надежды на возвращение сокращённых поссоветом ставок напрасны.

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, в забытой теме http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...19#post4939119 выложила информацию по проекту, работа по которому велась больше полугода. Если интересно- посмотрите.

----------


## karpik-hoi

Коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста опытом! Проводили ли вы мероприятия в рамках Дней немецкой культуры у себя в районе или городе? Я накидала примерно так:
- вечер отдыха "????"
- концертно развлекательная программа "????" с дегустацией блюд немецкой кухни и обмен рецептами;
- Концерт для жителей г. Заводоуковска и округа с участием немецких коллективов (или коллектива) посвящённого католическому Рождеству (24 декабря), с выставкой предметов декоративно-прикладного искусства, в течение дня звучит немецкая музыка, работают выставки литературы о немецких композиторах 
- Презентация по мотивам немецких национальных праздников и обрядов.
Правильно ли это... конечно возьмут не всё, а что-то одно.

----------


## Рамоновна

*karpik-hoi*, я так поняла, нужны  немецкие названия? можно просто в онлайн переводчик забить русское и поглядеть как будет выглядеть немецкое.
Отдыхаем зажигаем = Erholen Sie zünden

Можно вспомнить еще что-то наподобие... какие всемирно известные вещи зародились в Германии- колбаски, украшение елки, прическа-химия и т.д.

Можно сделать галерею портретов известных немцев = Бах, Кант и т.д.




> Презентация по мотивам немецких национальных праздников и обрядов.


а вот это мне больше всего понравилось - интересно можно сделать

----------


## karpik-hoi

> я так поняла, нужны немецкие названия?


Скорее формы работы.. 




> а вот это мне больше всего понравилось - интересно можно сделать


да, мне тоже... но здесь, мне кажется, сложнее всего

----------


## Натник

Дорогие друзья!!! Вот и настал тот час, когда я к вам обращаюсь за помощью. Моя 17 летняя дочь участвует в конкурсе "Великокняжеская казачка" , одна из номинаций интернет голосование по фото. У меня к вам боооольшая просьба, кто присутствует в соц.сети "ВКонтакте" проголосовать за нее. Она у меня умница и красавица! Я буду вам признательна за ваш голос и ей будет очень приятно. Если вас не затруднит напишите комментарий в ее поддержку, а если вы напишите страну или город откуда голосуете, это будет еще лучше! Я очень надеюсь на вашу поддержку!


Зовут ее Шульга Алевтина, номер 4 (в зелененьком костюме) вот ссылка на группу  http://vk.com/club7465964 (онлайн голосование) 

вот ее фото, чтоб ничего не напутали

----------


## Наташкин

> Зовут ее Шульга Алевтина


+ 1, она у тебя красотка :Yes4:

----------


## Ivica

> "Великокняжеская казачка"


Настоящая ВЕЛИКОКНЯЖЕСКАЯ! Достойна победы!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, 

Казачка лихая, 
О жизни вздыхая, 
По жизни идёт, 
Словно песню поёт. 
Иллюзий не строит, 
Но спорить не стоит: 
Коня остановит 
И в избу войдёт. 
Живёт и мечтает, 
Покоя не знает, 
Но всё же молчит, 
Когда сердце болит. 
Прилюдно не плачет, 
Умом озадачит, 
Талантом своим 
Хоть кого вдохновит. 
Себя хоть на плаху, 
Другому рубаху 
Отдаст и не думая, 
Что её ждёт. 
Казачка лихая, 
О жизни вздыхая, 
По жизни идёт, 
Словно песню поёт !

----------


## Натник

> Казачка лихая, 
> О жизни вздыхая, 
> По жизни идёт, 
> Словно песню поёт.


Спасибо, Ирина Викторовна!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Зарница

Наташа-поздравляю с победой дочери! Она у тебя красавица! Расскажи как все прошло.

----------


## Натник

ВСЁ!!!!!!!!!! Могу выдохнуть!!! Мы все таки сделали это!!!! Алевтина победила в онлайн голосовании с 2022 голосами!!!Скажу вам было жарко.Буквально сегодня ночью, 1 номер ночью стал накручивать голоса, но, МАМА ТО НЕ СПИТ!!!  Ну я предприняла некоторые попытки (честные, правда-правда) и в 6 утра мы опережали на 20 или 30 голосов. Утром нам некогда было, собирались, блюдО я готовила, и в 9 утра мы выехали. Приехали на место,пока разгрузились, распаковались, пока сводные репетиции, и нам прям в фойе сказали, что мы победили в голосовании, предварительно конечно же. Соперники стали накручивать голоса после 12 часов, но...было уже поздно, интернет страницу уже заскринили и отдали жюри.
Ну а первое место и титул "Великокняжеская казачка" заняла другая девочка, я за нее и болела.Мы по баллам были на 2 месте, но больше призовых мест не давали. Алька довольная, как слон!!! Столько эмоций! На вручении призов отметили, что впервые в онлайн голосовании участвует столько людей, что столько комментариев написали, даже подчеркнули, что с разных уголков планеты! 

Я от всей своей семьи, от себя и от Али, говорю всем форумчанам, поддержавших нас ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!! Если бы не ваша поддержка, не поддержка ваших друзей, знакомых, родных, близких, мы бы не осилили это голосование. Еще раз большое всем спасибо, желаю вам здоровья , благополучия, счастья! Пусть у вас всегда все будет замечательно!

вот фотка победительницы и Али

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*, 

Ай, как здорово, Наташа!!! Альке мои поздравления! Она у тебя умница и красавица!!!Я очень-очень рада за нее и за тебя. Ведь без твоей помощи она бы такого результата не добилась! Я вас обеих целую.

----------


## Натник

> Альке мои поздравления!


спасибо большое Алла!

----------


## Жлак

Работники культуры! Помогите пожалуйста с идеями на отчетную творческую программу к завершению Года культуры. Мы на День работника культуры делали "Культ-круиз", плыли на корабле по островам (ДК). Все связки были в виде песенного попурри. Хочется продолжить эту тему, теперь она имеет название "Племена всех островов объединяйтесь!".

----------


## Ivica

> "Племена всех островов объединяйтесь!".


Племена-это, вероятно, творческие коллективы ДК, тогда у них должны быть и вожди-директора. У каждого племени свой ритуал (муз.номер?) А объединить 



> к завершению Года культуры.


 можно креативными новогодними бусами (в племенах это были лучшие подарки), общий танец  или песня, и не забыть главного вождя всех племён и народов-начальника отдела культуры. Можно вместо трубки мира пустить по кругу трубку культуры что ли... и задействовать главный предмет в племенах-тотем. Его можно через всю программу пронести, как основу или, наоборот, в финале только вынести, как итог. ...такое вот пришло пока на ум.

----------


## Зарница

Коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста - в каком то тупике я. Разрабатывая критерии показателей эффективности и начисляя баллы по некоторым должностям у меня превышает или идет недобор до 100 баллов. Комитет(мое руководство) настаивает на том, что у всех должно быть 100баллов и не больше и не меньше. Но как сравнить работу худ.рука и уборщика? ( я на тех.персонал даже показатели такие придумать не могу) 
Ира (Рамоновна) посмотрела твои критерии - у тебя тоже идет у кого то 30 баллов а у кого то выше 100. Девочки, на основании чего вы таким образом распределили баллы? Как мне доказать что не может быть что бы у всех было 100 баллов. И Ир, у меня к тебе еще вопрос - если у тебя работник набрал выше 100 баллов, какова его будет премия? - 100 процентов от оклада или столько, сколько он набрал? В положенни об оплате труда у меня прописано что надбавка за показатели не должна превышать в квартал 100%, т.е. получается заработал 120 баллов - получишь 100%(оклад)?

----------


## Скибыч

В Приложении к Распоряжению Министерства культуры Омской области "О проведении конкурса на получение денежного поощрения лучшими муниципальными учреждениями культуры, находящимися на территории сельских поселений Омской области в 2014-м году ..." в числе победителей значится _Бобринский филиал МКУК "Нововаршавский РКДЦ"._ 
Вот как-то так... :Yahoo: 
100000 руб.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> значится Бобринский филиал МКУК "Нововаршавский РКДЦ".


Юра! От души поздравляю! МОЛОДЦЫ!!! 
А я в этом году в 3 раз буду документы подавать. Если и в этот раз пролетим - оставлю эту затею.

----------


## Скибыч

> От души поздравляю!


Спасибо. Мы тоже третий раз пытались. Все у вас получится.

----------


## Зарница

Юра - поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Молодцы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Я даже представить себе не могу сколько у вас радости и гордости! МОЛОДЦЫ!

----------


## sokolixa

Уважаемые коллеги!  Большинство из вас со мной не знакомы. Но, так как мы из одной семьи in-ku, я прошу помощи и у вас.))))))))
Проголосуйте, пожалуйста, за мой ансамбль!

Мы участвуем в уникальном телепроекте Челябинской области "Марафон талантов". Наш ансамбль «Ясный сокол» стал одним из 25-ти финалистов проекта. Окончательный результат конкурса зависит от зрительского голосования. Победят 5 участников, набравшие наибольшее количество голосов. Просим вашей помощи и поддержки!!! Пройдите по ссылке: 
http://www.1obl.ru/our-projects/na-j...-171508102014/  , прокрутите колёсико вниз, найдите №9 – Народный коллектив, ансамбль «Ясный сокол», и нажмите кнопочку. 

Спасибо всем заранее!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Уважаемые коллеги!!!

Приближаются к завершению НОВОГОДНИЕ ПРАЗДНИКИ.

Убедительная просьба - выложить сценарии своих мероприятий в новогодней теме.
Спасибо!*

----------


## Рамоновна

Юбилеи знаменательных событий в истории 2015 

*январь*
25 января – 260 летие основания Московского университета.
*февраль*
15 февраля – 120 летие основания музыкального училища Гнесиных.
25 февраля – 85 летие Ценетрального дома работников искусства.
*март*
3 марта – 95 летие Центральнрого дома журналистов.
18 марта – 50 летие выхода первого человека (советского космонавта А.Леонова) в открытий космос.
*май*
8 мая – 50 летие присвоение г. Москве звания Города Героя.
9 мая – 70 летие Победы в Великой Отечественной войне.
15 мая – 80 летие запуска первой очереди Московского метрополитена.
*июль*
13 июля – 185 летие МГВТУ им. Э.Баумана.
*сентябрь*
2 сентября – 70 летие подписания акта о капитуляции милитаристской Японии и окончания Второй мировой войны.

Годовщины и юбилеи отечественных знаменитостей 2015
*январь*
15 января – 220 летие писателя ГРИБОЕДОВА А.С.
29 января – 155 летие писателя ЧЕХОВА А.П.
*февраль*
10 февраля – 125 летие ПАСТЕРНАКА Б.Л.
*март*
20 марта – 100 летие пианиста РИХТЕРА С.Т.
21 марта – 120 летие певца УТЕСОВА Л.О.
28 марта – 90 летие артиста СМОКТУНОВСКОГО И.М.
*май*
7 мая – 175 летие композитора ЧАЙКОВСКОГО П.И.
24 мая – 110 летие писателя ШОЛОХОВА М.А.
24 мая – 75 летие поэта БРОДСКОГО И.А.
*август*
28 августа – 90 летие писателя СТРУГАЦКОГО А.Н.
*сентябрь*
25 сентября – 95 летие режиссера и актера БОНДАРЧУКА С.Ф.
*октябрь*
3 октября – 120 летие поэта ЕСЕНИНА С.А.
*ноябрь*
13 ноября – 285 летие полководца СУВОРОВА А.В.
*декабрь*
5 декабря – 195 летие поэта ФЕТ А.А.

----------


## Рамоновна

НАША БЕСЕДКА ПОХУДЕЛА!!!



*Все сообщения - в "родных" темах.

Появилась новая тема - ОТЧЕТНАЯ ДОКУМЕНТАЦИЯ* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136810

----------


## Zabanka

За календарь-БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olekanova

Помогите найти сценарий игровой программы с емелей  весь сайт вроде перерыла а найти не могу, а ведь помню что где то читала

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, у кого-нибудь есть отзыв о работе руководителя хора или вокальной группы? Очень надо, причем еще вчера  :Yes4:

----------


## Натник

> Теперь бы вспомнить, что это за документ и где он лежит на необъятных просторах моего кабинета...


ищи-ищи... :Grin:  а то сама знаешь, кто мы без бумажки

----------


## вокся

> отзыв о работе руководителя хора или вокальной группы


На почте)




> ищи-ищи...


Ищу-ищу... ))) Точнее, пытаюсь вспомнить обстоятельства...

----------


## Zabanka

Посмотрела на форуме, не нашла подходящей темы для этого сообщения. Хотя считаю очень нужной...бывает, что нужно дополнить мероприятия каким либо флешмобом или акцией...выставкой...когда сами что-нибудь придумываем...бывает и  идей то почти ноль...и гугл нам в помощь-начинаем искать)))

Пока искала фотографии 9 мая, нашла еще фото двух небольших полумероприятий)

Это на 1 июня проводили "Парад новогодних костюмов". Дети быстро растут, бывает часто так, что новогодний костюм он одевает только один раз...вот мы и дали возможность им еще раз показать себя))
[IMG]http://*********su/4771429m.jpg[/IMG]

На День молодежи такую вот акцию провели...нарезали картинки из журналов, купили много клея-карандаша... и пошел народ мечту себе набирать))))

[IMG]http://*********su/4756071m.jpg[/IMG]

а в этом году проведем вот такой флешмоб на 1 июня "Выгуляй тапочки!"

[IMG]http://*********su/4779622m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/4770406m.png[/IMG]

Нашли про этот флешмоб вот здесь https://vk.com/walking_slippers

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, 
*Zabanka*, и все-все, про 9 мая - прошу в ТЕМУ!

----------


## Натник

> и все-все, про 9 мая - прошу в ТЕМУ!


Ирина Викторовна! а как быть с моим постом, где я у  *Мурмузетка*, спрашивала про стандарт?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, № 827? так там вроде бы ничего про 9 мая нет...
Вы не обижайтесь - просто при чистке беседки много времени уходит на перенос сообщений в родные темы...

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Добрый день, коллеги! Вы уже открывали Год литературы? Давайте поделимся задумками. У меня есть два варианта, но мне нужна ваша критика, авось кому-то и я помогу.
  (звучит музыка, что-то из Ванессы Мэй ) занавес закрыт на экране ребенок смотрит , удивляется, радуется) Ты попадешь  в незабываемый мир, где  для себя найдешь ответы на свои вопросы.Мир удивительных открытий и исторических событий, мир любви и счастья! Познаешь неизведанное...
Открывается занавес. НА сцене стоят стеллажи с книгами, стоят большие книги муляжи, и три книги большие из которых будут выходить персонажи.
Дальше какая -то композиция,  ребенок смотрит вокруг из книг выходят герои разных эпох  где-то сражение 1812 года, там кусочек бала,  там сказка яркая, история любви (лирическая тема),  военная тема  - тема "Победы". И в финале общий номер блок или песня хорошая.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Тема:  Удивительный мир книги. Незаинтересованность детей  литературой, приоритет отдается телевидению, интернет  и массовым коммуникациям. 
Цель: Заинтересовать ребенка в книге. Расширение кругозора возможно благодаря литературе. Только читающая человек будет  на ступень выше от не читающих сверстников.
Сверхзадача: Донести до зрителя, что чтение это не только важно для развития личности, увлекательное и нужное занятие.
В фойе всех детей встречают герои книг: Мери Попинс, Незнайка, Карлсон, Шляпник из страны чудес, Ученый Кот, Кутузов, Василий Теркин, Гуссар.  в Центре фойе стоит камень :  Направо пойдешь – Буктрейлер найдешь, прямо пойдешь в раздевалку попадешь, налево пойдешь  в викторине поучаствуешь.  Перед входом в зал дети могут взять билетик для участия в лотерее.  Герои раздают ребятам брошюры о книгах, какие книги нужно прочитать ребятам, о жанрах (комедия, пьеса, рассказ, детектив, фантастика, детская литература, и т.д. для общего развития). Во время того пока дети собираются  в фойе герои детей провожают к  раздевалке, общаются с ними рассказывают о том где бы они могли с ними познакомиться из какой те или иные персонажи сказки или произведения и т.д. Справа проектор, на котором прокручиваются буктрейлеры. 
Слева фойе  проходит викторина ( или блиц- опрос) вопрос – ответ.  кто правильно отвечает тому небольшие сувениры.
 Двери в зал оформлены как книги, в которую якобы заходят дети. В зале занавес закрыт.
Оформление сцены: книжные стенды, муляжи книг большие, ширмы и три книги из которых выходят персонажи.

экспозиция. Звучит музыка (Ванесса Мэй основная тема «шторм»)  На видео ребенок, радующийся, заинтересованный, счастливый.  Дикторский текст: Ты попадешь в незабываемый мир, где для себя найдешь ответы на свои вопросы. Мир удивительных открытий и исторических событий, мир любви и счастья! Познаешь неизведанное...Открывается занавес  хореографическая композиция или перестроение с книгами.  На сцене трое детей разновозрастные. Самый маленький (9-10), средний – девочка лет 12-14  и взрослый - мальчик 14- 16 лет.
Завязка. Дети  противятся тому, что их привили в библиотеку к скучным книгам. Ничего в них интересного нет. оторвали от соц. сетей, недосмотрели мультик и т.д. Звучит музыкальный акцент, световой эффект из книг выходят персонажи, времен гражданской войны, великой отечественной войны. Участники бала 19 века, придворные дамы, герои сказки. Композиция калейдоскоп событий. Дети попадают в мир книги
-Развитие действия  -  кусочек бала, там сказка яркая, история любви (лирическая тема), военная тема - тема "Победы", в каждом эпизоде или кусочке ребенок  определенного возраста( в сказке – маленький и т.п.)
-Кульминация. Дети выходят из книг, основная мысль того, что они попали в удивительный мир. Самый старший мальчик и средняя девочка выступают в роли ведущих,  приглашают  гостей, выступают, открывают, разрезают символическую награждают самых читающих.Задают вопросы.
Развязка  или финал. Розыгрыш  лотереи.  Поздравление победителя. Номер, песня с участием всех героев.

----------


## Irisska

Здравствуйте! Может моя просьба не очень уместна, но обратиться по сути больше и не к кому. Мне очень нужна статья из журнала "Праздник" за №3-2014 г. "Мысли на тему и советы по режиссуре праздника". Может быть кто-то выписывает этот журнал и Вам не составило бы труда отсканировать эту статью и прислать мне по почте, можно просто сфотографировать на телефон. Мне без разницы в каком виде, главное-текст. Живу в глуши, нормальная билиотека за 600 км. Ехать из-за одного журнала 13 часов некогда. Помогите, пожалуйста, а я помогу Вам, чем смогу. 
lapteva_luda-82@mail.ru

----------


## Наташкин

> №3-2014 г. "Мысли на тему и советы по режиссуре праздника".


http://www.prazdnikmedia.ru/zine/rea...article/448061

Почитала, там не вся статья.

----------


## Натник

*Мурмузетка*, спасибо большое за стандарт. А нормативами мы не пользуемся, потому что, как мне сказали "Они же не утвержденные!" и поэтому носят толькоо рекомендательный характер. 

Посмотрев ваш стандарт, я что то в ступор вошла - ваш показатель, например, для ДК им.Курчатова 39 мероприятий на человека???? Не могли бы вы подробнее рассказать, откуда взялось число 1028? или я чего то не понимаю... я наоброт хочу снизить число мероприятий в МЗ..

----------


## greta35

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги! У меня такой вопрос (может быть и Вас он заинтересует): каким образом Вы табелируете рабочее время своих руководителей кружков???? Я на  протяжении всего прошлого года спорила с  главным бухгалтером нашего учреждения. Она настаивает на 40-часовой рабочей неделе (пятидневка по 8 часов с двумя выходными). А как у Вас с этим обстоят дела???????

----------


## Zabanka

> Добрый день, коллеги! Вы уже открывали Год литературы? Давайте поделимся задумками. У меня есть два варианта, но мне нужна ваша критика, авось кому-то и я помогу.


Здравствуйте))) А можно поинтересоваться где вы работаете? Библиотека? Дворец-дом культуры и т.п.?

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, на своем сайте создала новую страницу- *СВОБОДНОЕ СКАЧИВАНИЕ*. На ней будут располагаться ссылки на "тяжелый" материал, которого много на сайт не залить. 
http://domkultura.jimdo.com/свободное-скачивание/

Пробный шар - 3 материала. Первый - моя Рождественская сказка этого года.

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Ув. культработники! Помогите, пожалуйста! Срочно ищу сценарий конкурса красоты "Мисс". Буду благодарна за любые подсказки и наработки!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Всегда всем весело*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131107 вам сюда

----------


## уктур

уважаемые коллеги, пожалуйста помогите или ткните носом. Для конкурса чтецов, посвященному 70-летию Победы нужны шаблоны почетных грамот, чтобы была символика 70 лет. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Ivica

Девочки крымские, написала для своих сценарий "Крымская весна" и просто стихи рождались по теме. Поскольку, все мы здесь разные и у каждого имеет право быть своя гражданская позиция, материал в общем разделе выставляться не будет. Кто готовит, обращайтесь в личку, поделюсь со всеми.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

[QUOTE=Zabanka;4976383]Здравствуйте))) А можно поинтересоваться где вы работаете? Библиотека? Дворец-дом культуры и т.п.?[/QUOTE
Да уж, поздно увидела... Дом культуры.

----------


## Zabanka

Коллеги, очень нужна ваша помощь......может вы уже писали пафосную статью......нашему директору скоро юбилей-75 лет))) :Blush2:  какгритца..нужны красивые фразы обо всем и не о чем.

----------


## Котяра

Я звукорежиссёр, говорить много и красиво не умею, на этом сайте давно уже и он мне нравится. Хочу поделиться, нашим творчеством
http://ok.ru/group52426017145041
Да! И с праздником!

----------


## komi

Всем привет.Столкнулся с такой дилеммой. Работаю ведущим, кроме этого занимаюсь детскими праздниками.Аниматорами работают ребята студенты. Сам не работаю аниматором т.к. в свое время жена сказала, что если я буду работать клоуном, меня не будут приглашать на серьёзные мероприятия ведущим.Город маленький.Как думаете права ли она?

----------


## Наташкин

*Рамоновна, 
Вокся**,* вам туда  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5014237

----------


## Рамоновна

ВПЕРВЫЕ РЕШИЛИ ПРИНЯТЬ УЧАСТИЕ В ИНТЕРНЕТ-КОНКУРСЕ.

в РЕЗУЛЬТАТЕ- *1 И 2 МЕСТА.*

ПОСМОТРЕТЬ МОЖНО ЗДЕСЬ-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpJE...gy1_6hVY8_S_nl

 ПЕРВЫЙ ТАНЕЦ "ВЕНОЧЕК", ВТОРОЙ-СЛЕДУЮЩИЙ- "ПОДАЙ БАЛАЛАЙКУ!"

----------


## valentinka79

Здравствуйте. Я лично работаю на любых мероприятиях и серьезных (митингах, торжественных встречах, концертах и т.п.) и веду детские, подростковые, молодежные в роли клоуна и скомороха и т.п. и никогда не было проблем. Ведущий тоже должен быть разносторонним. Мне приходилось вести двойные дни рождения, когда у мамы с сыном день рождения в один день и в ходе проведения я перевоплощалась из Маши(с  мультика) в обычную ведущую. И в этом нет ничего зазорного.

----------


## Натник

Видео попалось на одном форуме, очень трогательное...про любовь и войну...

----------


## Натник

Доброй ночи, коллеги! Все живы после праздников???  :Grin: я думала не переживу это 9 мая... :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

Выжили... и это прошло...
А впереди - отчетный концерт, семинар по летнему отдыху. 1 июня, 3 выпускных...
расслабляться пока не приходится.

----------


## Тыря

Добрый день, Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите где найти темку День защиты детей! Свои наработки скинуть да и другие идеи почерпнуть!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Подскажите где найти темку День защиты детей! Свои наработки скинуть да и другие идеи почерпнуть!


Это здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=78459

----------


## Тыря

Спасибо огромное, ну я пошла)))

----------


## Леди N

КОЛЛЕГИ ДОРОГИЕ! НЕ ПОМОЖЕТЕ ЛИ ИНТЕРЕСНО- КРЕАТИВНО- СОВРЕМЕННЫМ СЦЕНАРИЕМ ДЛЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ВЫПУСКНОГО НАЧ КЛАССОВ. (ВЫПАЛА ИЗ ОБОЙМЫ ПО ПРИЧИНЕ ПРОБЛЕМ ЛИЧНОГО ХАРАКТЕРА- ВРЕМЕНИ СОВСЕМ НЕТ(((((()

ИРИНА ВИКТОРОВНА, ОТДЕЛЬНАЯ ПРОСЬБА- ТКНИТЕ НОСОМ В ВАШЕ "ГИННЕС- ШОУ"....

СПАСИБО....

----------


## вокся

> я думала не переживу это 9 мая...


А я сегодня пережила краевую  проверку трудовой инспекции... Теперь можно расслабиться) полчаса) и готовиться ко Дню пограничника, к 1 июня, к конкурсу "Первые шаги" для детсадовских... А тут уже и Новый год не за горами)
Девочки, мы семижильные)  :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, где-то у ведущих в выпускных... теперь уже не помню. в прошлом году в теме выпускных 4-х классов рассказывала о новой форме

----------


## Элия Алена

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Позвольте присоединиться.
Я сразу с вопросом :Smile3:  Хочу устроиться на работу в ДК в другом городе, из личного опыта знаю, что вакансий в ДК, чаще нет))) Например в ДК, где я работала, до недавнего времени, пару ставок были "мертвые души", люди числились, но не работали, а ЗП директору отдавали. я когда пришла туда спросить о вакансиях, то мне сразу ставку нашли. Вопрос в следующем, как лучше обратиться с вопросом о вакансиях к директору? корректно ли позвонить и отправить резюме? (т.к. живу пока в другом городе) или лучше все же съездить и лично поговорить с директором?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Элия Алена*, а может быть, обратиться в отдел культуры города? у нас все с него начинается. у них полная информация - и по ДК, и по ДШИ(если владеете...). к тому же, можно найти работу не в городе, а, например, в 3-х километрах от него и с более выгодной зарплатой.
думаю, найти адрес эл.почты отдела не сложно - вот и отправьте свое резюме, и обязательно подробно распишите свои награды-дипломы. а если ваш нынешний руководитель не против- попросите написать рекомендацию - письмо от третьего лица тоже будет иметь вес.

----------


## Элия Алена

Спасибо. Про отдел культуры я не думала. Попробую

----------


## Рамоновна

Сценарий отчетного концерта моего ДК этого года

ДА ЗДРАВСТВУЕТ СЮРПРИЗ!

http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче...-отчеты/
в разделе "Новинки"

а это-баннер
[img=http://i11.pixs.ru/storage/3/4/9/SYRPRIZBAN_3909990_17357349.jpg]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Друзья, осталось 2 дня до окончания акции "Мой дом IN-KU"!

 У вас ещё есть шанс - "заскочить в последний вагон" и тем самым принять участие в коллективном поздравлении форума с предстоящим Днём рождения (31 мая). 

Пояснение: эстафету передавать никому не надо, а только сфотографироваться с плакатиком в руках на фоне названия вашего населённого пункта. 

Вы ещё можете успеть запечатлеть себя в форумской книге, которую делает для всех нас Виталий  TIMOHA69.

Посмотрите, как здорово выглядит эта книга!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...91#post5029391

Плакатик, который нужно распечатать, и список тех, кто уже принял участие в акции, здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5006001

Встречаемся в книге!*

----------


## IEvanescence1

Извините, если пишу не по теме.  Завтра открытие трудового лагеря, нужно музыкальное сопровождение в виде песен по профориентации. Кроме "Самая главная в жизни профессия - быть человеком" ничего не приходит на ум! Может , подкинете пару-тройку идеек на этот счет! буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Рамоновна

*IEvanescence1*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126810 здесь песни о профессиях

----------


## IEvanescence1

Рамоновна, спасибо Вам большое! Искала - не нашла) не очень хорошо еще по сайту ориентируюсь.

----------


## IEvanescence1

> *IEvanescence1*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126810 здесь песни о профессиях


Ирина, извините за любопытство... Вышла на сайт Вашего ДК, подглядела отчетность 7нк. Там данные за 2012-13 года. Меня заинтересовало количество проведенных мероприятий. Скажите, пожалуйста, эти данные на настоящий момент выросли? и если да, то насколько? Мы боремся с начальством, с этими дорожными картами, количество мероприятий по мун.заданию таково, что мы не справляемся. Точнее, справляться-то справляемся, но абы как.. Страдает качество от этого(   В областном центре над нами коллеги смеются, называют "лошадками". А начальство утверждает, что сейчас везде так.

----------


## Тыря

Мне кстати тоже интересен этот вопрос!

----------


## Рамоновна

Ох, девочки. а я сыночка выпустила...
Медалист!
Сегодня уже из Питера вернулся- после выпускного на 3 дня ездили всем классом

Ждем последние результаты- информатику.

А это-последний звонок. Он с этой же девочкой в 1-м классе давал звонок 1 сентября.....

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Зарница

Молодец Ириш, красавца и умничку вырастила!!!

----------


## Тёка

> я сыночка выпустила...


Сколько  будет еще таких фраз  


> Ох, девочки. а я сыночка


поступление.....затем женила ... ожидание ...внуки....))))Приятных вам моментов в жизни,пусть побольше будет поводов для радости.

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, обращаюсь теперь в эту тему. Помогите! Нет ли у кого сценария, где один из героев ищет себе (среди выступающих худ.сам) хозяина, или жениха или невесту, или отбирает себе на юбилей лучшие номера? Мысля у меня такая: есть у меня коза (кукла). Хочу ведущей концерта сделать ее и "живого" соведущего. Так вот у меня проблема встала в написании юмористического текста (дописалась официальных сценариев!....) Хочу в народном стиле все это сообразить, а вот перереканий между ними найти не могу....Может есть у кого в своих сокровищницах такой материал?Поделитесь пожалуйста...

----------


## Та Ти

В добрый Путь ему! Пусть легко открываются нужные ему двери и интересными будут дороги!

Спасибо за такой информативный сайт!

----------


## Та Ти

Девочки, милые! А расскажите мне пожалуйста, как вы оповещаете людей о мероприятиях, проводимых в клубе? Столкнулась с тем, что распечатываю 20 афиш, ребята из молодежки их расклеивают по селу, по магазинам, а на следующий день из 20 по всему селу отсилы 3 остается, все остальные срывают. В итоге одна афиша у старого (закрытого клуба - там привыкли к ней), а люди потом жалуются, что не знали о мероприятии.
ps: помещала в инете на страничках СДК, но на сессии у главы сказали депутаты, что им некогда смотреть сайты...[img]http://*********su/5886456m.jpg[/img]

----------


## вокся

> толкнулась с тем, что распечатываю 20 афиш, ребята из молодежки их расклеивают по селу, по магазинам, а на следующий день из 20 по всему селу отсилы 3 остается, все остальные срывают.


Я думала, что мы одни страдаем от этого)))
 И все равно распечатываем и клеим. Постоянно на сайте висят объявления. Обновляем заметки на страничке в "ОК"ах, в группах всяких.  Уж там и стар, и млад сидит.  Делаю рассылку по электронке на организации и предприятия с просьбой довести до сведения коллективов.   Есть договоренность с несколькими магазинами, где объявления лежат/висят на самом видном месте (как-то в этом плане подвезло). Бывает, что и с таксистами договариваемся: они лепят объявление на заднее стекло, кто-нить точно прочитает) Готовим одно БОЛЬШОЕ объявление около ДК. Иногда оповещаем через громкоговорители (у нас есть такая возможность). 




> на сессии у главы сказали депутаты, что им некогда смотреть сайты...


Они *обязаны* просматривать сайты учреждений (школ, больниц, библиотек, т.е. социальной сферы). Это сказали ...неправильные депутаты. 
У нас как-то на оргкомитета по Году литературы учителя заявили, что не надо им тут на элекронку присылать, типа, не читаем мы вашу почту и не ходим на ваши сайты. Им надо в распечатанном виде приносить положения  и пр. Я в резкой форме тогда ответила, что ради лишнего балла  в оценочном листе можно и электронку иногда уж открыть. Они тогда на меня бурчали некоторое время, но больше о бумажных носителях информации не заикались) 
Жить надо в ногу со временем, а не читать берестяные грамоты (при всем моем уважении к старине).

----------


## Та Ти

Жить надо в ногу со временем, а не читать берестяные грамоты (при всем моем уважении к старине).[/QUOTE]
как верно подметила, Оксаночка! !!
А депутаты...я всего третий месяц директор, но уже поняла, что и в этом ты права, увы только слова и претензии

----------


## Алла и Александр

> как вы оповещаете людей о мероприятиях, проводимых в клубе?


Таня, у нас такая же проблема с объявлениями - срывают. Но все равно вывешиваем. Кроме того, я объявления о мероприятиях вывешиваю во всех группах, связанных с нашим поселком. А их у нас несколько - это и группа Дома культуры, группа нашего поселка "Южане", в группах 2 коллективов - это все на Одноклассниках. Ну и в Контакте есть молодежная группа - там тоже вывешиваю. Ну и на сайте Дома культуры, конечно же. Сделала вывод - даже если объявления сорваны, люди все равно приходят на мероприятия, потому что в интернете даже пенсионеры активны. Получается что реклама в интернете работает хорошо.

----------


## Та Ти

> Таня, у нас такая же проблема с объявлениями - срывают. Но все равно вывешиваем. Кроме того, я объявления о мероприятиях вывешиваю во всех группах, связанных с нашим поселком. А их у нас несколько - это и группа Дома культуры, группа нашего поселка "Южане", в группах 2 коллективов - это все на Одноклассниках. Ну и в Контакте есть молодежная группа - там тоже вывешиваю. Ну и на сайте Дома культуры, конечно же. Сделала вывод - даже если объявления сорваны, люди все равно приходят на мероприятия, потому что в интернете даже пенсионеры активны. Получается что реклама в интернете работает хорошо.


Извиняюсь, отвечаю не сразу, в отпуске пока). Да, Вы правы, хоть и говорят, что не видят в интернете объявлений, все равно срабатывает). Думаю заказать пару сварных железных конструкций, в них установить баннер о деятельности сдк

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Девочки прошу помощи проголосуйте за нашу Краснояружскую семью!!!! голосование длится по 13 сентября пожалуйста проголосуйте!
http://starts.topspb.tv/materials/se...ategory=newest
http://starts.topspb.tv
семья Литвяк Белгородская область

----------


## Тёка

> семья Литвяк


76 голос

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

спасибо!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Уморинка*, 115

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

За своих земляков голосанул-144.

----------


## Алла и Александр

156 голос мой! Удачи !

----------


## Натник

+1 (255!)

----------


## гунька

и я проголосовала....Может, не так поняла, но мой голос 3012....такое может быть???????????

----------


## Натник

> но мой голос 3012....такое может быть???????????


 скорей всего  да)))) :Derisive:

----------


## Рамоновна

Конечно, припозднилась я...Год литературы завершается... но лучше поздно.
Сегодня открыла для себя понятие  *БУКТРЕЙЛЕР*
Есть много готовых в инете.
Может, библиотекарям вашим пригодится?

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Буктрейлер

http://yandex.ru/video/search?text=буктрейлер

----------


## Ната25

Уважаемые форумчане! 
Я -  выпускница Московского государственного института культуры и участвую в конкурсе " Лучший по профессии."
Прошу вашей поддержки. 
Для этого нужно 1 раз в день до 23 октября просмотреть мой ролик. 
Всем  неравнодушным - ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CF7WpjjfLU

----------


## Сергей Ст

*Ната25*, мой голос 545



> Уважаемые форумчане! 
> Я -  выпускница Московского государственного института культуры и участвую в конкурсе " Лучший по профессии."
> Прошу вашей поддержки. 
> Для этого нужно 1 раз в день до 23 октября просмотреть мой ролик. 
> Всем  неравнодушным - ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CF7WpjjfLU

----------


## valentinka79

Ната25, мой голос 548

----------


## Елена Ромашова

> Девочки, милые! А расскажите мне пожалуйста, как вы оповещаете людей о мероприятиях, проводимых в клубе? Столкнулась с тем, что распечатываю 20 афиш, ребята из молодежки их расклеивают по селу, по магазинам, а на следующий день из 20 по всему селу отсилы 3 остается, все остальные срывают. В итоге одна афиша у старого (закрытого клуба - там привыкли к ней), а люди потом жалуются, что не знали о мероприятии.
> ps: помещала в инете на страничках СДК, но на сессии у главы сказали депутаты, что им некогда смотреть сайты...[img]http://*********su/5886456m.jpg[/img]


Добрый день! Может запоздало... У нас была такая проблема. Выпросили несколько стендов закрывающихся ключами (под стекло). Повесили, закрыли и ...всё в порядке. Туда и администрация свою информацию вешает. А рядом...на второй половине стенда клеят объявления с личной информацией.

----------


## Ivica

*Ната25*, 
Крым 577-ой!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Привет всем!
 Скажите пожалуйста, вас не обязывают регистрироваться в АИС "Единое информационное пространство  в сфере культуры"?

----------


## Натник

> Скажите пожалуйста, вас не обязывают регистрироваться


у нас пока молчат, а что за сервис Алла, ты читала?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> а что за сервис Алла, ты читала?


А мы уже зарегистрировались там. Причем, нужно было это сделать в обязательном порядке, да еще и отчитаться в письменном виде с подписью и печатью )))  Что за ресурс? Пока не очень понятно, но учрежден он Минкультом РФ. Я туда поместила несколько статей о работе ДК, естественно там сразу заполнила информацию о МБУК. Рекомендуют помещать туда свою афишу. Там много чего еще есть, с чем я пока не разобралась. Да...Весь материал появляется на сайте Минкульта.

----------


## вокся

> А мы уже зарегистрировались там. Причем, нужно было это сделать в обязательном порядке, да еще и отчитаться в письменном виде с подписью и печатью


То на сайте ГТО надо срочно региться, то на Добровольцах... и т.д., и т.п.... Ну, будем ждать распоряжения....

----------


## Рамоновна

> Скажите пожалуйста, вас не обязывают регистрироваться в АИС "Единое информационное пространство в сфере культуры"?


мы зарегистрировались. и все пока. тоже было письмо

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Девочки,.вопрос такой.. при переводе дома культуры на клуб...сколько кружков  и должны ли быть вообще? работает один человек.Подкиньте пожалуйста ссылку на этот документик)) или расскажите как в ваших краях работают клубы))) сколько мероприятий в месяц и кружковая работа))

----------


## ююлю

Дорогие девочки! Помогите пожалуйста. Нашему ДК 35 лет. Попросили выступить детей,т.е. поздравить работников культуры с юбилеем, а дети из детского сада.Может у кого есть слова поздравлений. Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте))Девочки может у кого есть грамота лучшему читателю в электронном виде? или подскажите где найти ..в интернете только для детей,а мне надо для взрослого))

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги, сходите, пожалуйста, в тему РАО- здесь же беседке...Поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста((

----------


## Щастье

добрый день. может быть кто-то может подсказать - чем можно покрыть сцену. Обдумываем вариант с ремонтом ( старые доски прохудилисьь все) но даже не знаю, с чего начать..ищем эконом-вариант

----------


## Рамоновна

*Щастье*, по правилам сценическая доска укладывается на лаги, причем на ребро - так есть гарантия долговечности и непровисания. у меня именно такая сцена. ей 40 лет. только в одном месте начала "играть", а так - прочнее некуда. по любому - сцена это плотно подогнанная шлифованная доска с пропиткой, никакого ДВП-ДСП-линолеума-лака.

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, читали? 

Министерство культуры превратит сельские клубы в регулярно действующие кинотеатры, где не менее 50% сеансов будет отдано под российское кино. Такое решение приняла коллегия ведомства. Для сельских клубов оборудование будут закупать местные органы исполнительной власти «за счет средств консолидированных бюджетов субъектов». 

Также в программу с 50-процентной квотой планируется включить инновационные культурные центры (ИКЦ) и центры культурного развития (ЦКР). По проекту они уже имеют необходимое оборудование.

В Министерстве культуры «Известиям» пояснили, что для переоборудования клубов регионы смогут рассчитывать на помощь из федерального бюджета в рамках федеральной целевой программы по развитию сельских территорий. Сейчас ведомство отбирает региональные программы строительства и реконструкции учреждений культуры в сельской местности для их софинансирования. По итогам рассмотрения будет произведен отбор заявок. Однако окончательное решение о включении региона в софинансирование будет приниматься Минсельхозом.

Президент НП «Киноальянс» Эдуард Пичугин считает, что нужно расширять строительство киноплощадок в регионах, особенно в современной экономической ситуации, когда высок риск закрытия коммерческих кинотеатров.

— Конечно, экраны в регионах нужны. Ранее министерство этим вопросом не занималось, и прекрасно, что наконец обратилось к этой проблеме. Здесь любая финансовая помощь будет неоценима, — отметил Пичугин. — Единственный нюанс — кто будет отвечать за их повседневную работу? Как показывает практика, местных специалистов недостаточно. Мы, я имею в виду сеть «Кино Сити» (Эдуард Пичугин был в ее учредителях вместе с Сергеем Сельяновым и Федором Бондарчуком. — «Известия»), уже отработали пилотный проект подобного рода в Тульской области. Мы помогаем с управлением домами культуры, и некогда заброшенные площадки теперь приносят доход. 

С 1 января в Тульской области заработало 10 кинотеатров на базах ДК и заброшенных кинотеатров в населенных пунктах с населением от 5 до 46 тыс. человек (не считая тех, кто проживает в районах). К концу года будут отремонтированы еще 10 — потребуется лишь установить кинопроекционное оборудование. Соответственно, Тульская область может претендовать на участие в объявленной программе министерства. Когда эти объекты будут сданы в эксплуатацию, сеть муниципальных кинотеатров покроет практически всю область — площадки будут в 20 муниципальных образованиях из 26.

Министерство культуры давно борется за повышение доли сборов российского кино (которая в последние 2 года составляет около 18%) — на поддержку производства и проката выделяются миллиарды рублей ежегодно. В этом году направление политики несколько сместились и главная борьба развернулась за показатель доли сеансов российского кино.

источник http://izvestia.ru/news/593130

----------


## Рамоновна

> Министерство культуры превратит сельские клубы в регулярно действующие кинотеатры, где не менее 50% сеансов будет отдано под российское кино.


просчитал бы кто рентабельность.... не хотелось бы в этом вопросе "обязаловки".
у нас в райцентре 5 лет назад открылся частный кинотеатр -3Д и все прочее, поработал год и закрылся, теперь помещения сдаются в аренду. И все потому, что в 30 километрах- есть сити-парк ГРАД, в котором Та-а-акой развлекательный центр!!! 




Вот и едут все туда. А у нас кино просто нерентабельным будет, а ведь, сделав кинотеатр, потом и план выручки будут спрашивать.

----------


## лариса львовна

> сельские клубы в регулярно действующие кинотеатры, где не менее 50% сеансов будет отдано под российское кино.





> сделав кинотеатр, потом и план выручки будут спрашивать.


дааа как для моей деревушки киноустановка это здорово)) а вот платить )))они и бесплатно посмотрят))) 
 как в своё время установили во всех населённых пунктах телефон уличный))) как памятник на площади стоит)))кому он нужен,если сотовые у всех))а сколько на этот проект денег потратили....

----------


## lenusik



----------


## lenusik

> Привет всем!
>  Скажите пожалуйста, вас не обязывают регистрироваться в АИС "Единое информационное пространство  в сфере культуры"?


Нас и обязали, и курсы в октябре устроили)

----------


## Щастье

спасибо за ответ..так и думала..вот только вылетит это в копеечку, а с финансированием беда..надо думать, как выкручиваться(

----------


## Тёка

> Министерство культуры превратит сельские клубы в регулярно действующие кинотеатры


У нас киноустановка с 97 года стоит невостребованная(...
А с 1 января сокращения,1 ноября обрадуют кого...

----------


## Алла и Александр

Друзья моя, нужна помощь в голосовании. Поддержите, пожалуйста нас и проголосуйте за фотографию Полины Сазоновой и Тимура Таранец в конкурсе Школьные друзья. http://bataysk-gorod.ru/concurs/deta...ULL=Y&ID=13913 Еще утром мы были на 1 месте с отрывом в 100 голосов, а сейчас уже на 2 Обидно же, однако. Голосовать можно сколько угодно, но не ранее чем через 30 мин

----------


## лариса львовна

Алла!что-то не получается пройти по ссылке там пишут вот так((The script encountered an error and will be aborted. To view extended error messages, enable this feature in .settings.php.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*лариса львовна*, 

Лариса, на сайте какая-то проблема. Может что-то изменится до утра. Будем ждать

----------


## iulianna

Добрый день всем. Я хочу к Вам присоединиться. Меня назначили на должность художественного руководителя в Городской Дом культуры. Очень страшно, незнаю,за что браться (раньше работала методистом в отделе культуры). Расскажите, кто из Вас занимает данную должность, что входит в ВАши обязаннности, что Вы выполняете, ещё волнует большой (для меняэто БОЛЬНОЙ ВОПРОС), как Вы пишите  сценарии, чем пользуетесь в помощь, откуда берёте материал. Вот у меня скоро день инвалидов, я понятия не имею как его писать.
Буду благодарна любой помощи

----------


## Рамоновна

> что входит в ВАши обязаннности, что Вы выполняете,


вообще-это как у кого сложится-я директор Районной клубной системы, но и сценарии пишу, и мероприятия веду...





> Вот у меня скоро день инвалидов, я понятия не имею как его писать.


вам сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126945

И-добро пожаловать к нам!

----------


## iulianna

спасибо!

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Общую сумму платных услуг доводит администрация. А я распределяю по клубам. Жителей в Малиново 830 человек, в Любитовке 320 человек. Входной билет платных мероприятий 50 - 30 рублей.

----------


## irina5

Ребята как открыть раздел документация и планирование? Пишут, что я не зарегистрированная, ничего не понимаю.... Как мне зарегистрироваться в личных кабинетах, помогите!!! Нужен Новый год и мн. др.....

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Доброго времени суток, дорогие. Заглянула к вам на огонёк. :Oj: 




> Ребята как открыть раздел документация и планирование? Пишут, что я не зарегистрированная, ничего не понимаю.... Как мне зарегистрироваться в личных кабинетах, помогите!!! Нужен Новый год и мн. др.....


Ирина, добро пожаловать на наш форум! Вижу, что Вы только сегодня зарегистрировались. Пройдите, пожалуйста, все первоначальные ступени до того, как стать полноценным пользователем Ин-Ку. Пока Вы не пройдёте испытательный срок (30 дней с момента регистрации и 30 информативных сообщений), доступ в скрытые разделы и темы Вам будет закрыт. 

Ирочка, посмотрела все Ваши сообщения - это только просьбы, некоторые из них одинаковые. Пришлось кое-где удалить. Естественно, на Ваши просьбы не кинутся сразу отвечать и тратить своё время, тем более - высылать Вам что-то на почту, как Вы просите... 
Первые темы, где Вам желательно отметиться (нажимайте на синие гиперссылки):

*1.* Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем!
*2*. О нас!
*3*. Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!

Затем изучите темы:
*4*. Как выложить материал (фото, видео, музыку, документы, книги и др.)
*5*. Ответы на вопросы по работе форума. Для новичков и не только.

А дальше, начинайте общаться в нужном Вам разделе, в зависимости от рода Вашей деятельности. Если Вы ведущая, значит, Вам сюда:
*→*  ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки

Культработник? Значит, место основной Вашей дислокации здесь:
*→*  Клубная беседка (Раздел для свободного общения и знакомства)
Перед тем, как начать общаться в этом разделе, отметьтесь в теме Кто мы и откуда?

Чем быстрее расположите к себе, тем лучше будет отдача. Как говорится, "не потопаешь - не полопаешь"!
Удачи! :Victory: 
С уважением, модератор форума Светлана.

----------


## Наташкин

> А что будет в следующем году?


Всё на выживание, сильные выплывут, а слабые сдуются и закроют половину клубов, особенно в деревнях.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Всё на выживание,


Вот именно - на выживание. У нас в поселении 4 поселка. В 2 - есть Дома культуры. В одном ДК совершенно нет отопления. Вот уже 20 лет. Аппаратура на ладан дышит. Как им выживать? Как работать вообще? 

Ой, ладно, это такой больной вопрос. Я недавно возвращалась с работы часов в 7 вечера и так мне захотелось сидеть дома и никуда больше не ходить. ))) Правда, как подумаю, что мне наше государство за 35 лет работы без выходных и праздников платит "шикарную" пенсию.... то сразу начинаешь мыслить по другому ))))))))

----------


## Наташкин

> Как им выживать?


Я думаю, что вся эта дорожная карта, рассчитана на город, и сделана теми людьми, кто и в помине не был на селе, и понятия не имеет, как люди там работают.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Наташкин*, Все правильно. Если бы они знали в каких условиях многие учреждения работают, закрыли бы нас всех, нафиг))))

----------


## Наташкин

> в каких условиях многие учреждения работают


Как им это втемяшить в головы :Meeting:  а надо ли, и кому это надо.

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

Здравствуйте! Я сейчас живу в деревне с населением 150 человек, из них большинство пенсионеры. Молодёжь либо работает , либо учиться в городе, что в 30 километрах от нас. Автобус вообще делает всего три рейса за неделю. Клуб закрыли, т.к здание пожароопастно, потолки рушатся. Месяц назад под клуб передано здание бывшей школы, т.к её закрыли и все школьники, а их 4 человека возит автобус за 15 км каждый день туда и обратно, садика нет. Документы ещё не оформлены, свет не подключили. Сейчас там работает моя подруга на полставки клубным работником, сколько то добавят за топку 3 печей, уборку снега,  и тд. Нас, 40-летних, с десяток. Дети к нам из города на выходные приезжают, точнее самим приходиться за ними ездить т.к автобуса по субботам нет.На каникулах повидаемся и хорошо... К чему я  всё это веду? Всё реорганизовали и администрацию, у нас на месте только специалист, медик раз в неделю приезжает!Медленно умирает деревня!!! А Денег на проведение нового года начальство не обещает дать, проводи праздник как хочешь и на что хочешь,ищи спонсоров!!! пой, пляши, развлекай. А 31 обычно приезжают гости, ребетня, пенсионеры и в клубе человек 30 будет. Захотят немного отвлечься от дел, за год два раза приезжал концерт и всё...(по два года новый год праздновали на улице по вышенаписанным причинам, надеемся что свет подключат) Если у вас есть мысли по поводу проведения нг подскажите, моя подруга не работала в этой сфере, а  я толь праздники для родных проводила.Мы будем рады за любые подсказки. Вроде всё написала о наболевшем. Спасибо.

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

Пока  в планах на проведение нг: викторина  и загадки об обезьянах, предсказания, где и как отмечают новый год( традиции и тд).
Конкурсы: нарисуй ёлку, приносилки, перестраивалка 2016, инопланетяне. 
Всё, это  благодаря форуму.
Не определились со сказкой, т.к   нет Деда Мороза и Снегурки(нет желающих).  Думали про муз сказку к нг,  но это же не представление!!!

----------


## valentinka79

Да уж сёла, это больно вопрос. Выживают как могут. Финансирования ноль, зарплата мизер, а стимулирующие..., вообще теперь говорят, что на следующий год не будет.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> что на следующий год не будет.


И я подозреваю об этом же. Уже в этом году наша область не будет администрациям возвращать выплаченную ими часть. А без этой дотации местная власть просто не выживет

----------


## Nevedimka.87

Тамара, так вы в игровой форме выберите ДМ и СНЕГ. и пусть они импровизацией
 поздравят всех гостей. Мы так делаем.

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

> Тамара, так вы в игровой форме выберите ДМ и СНЕГ. и пусть они импровизацией
>  поздравят всех гостей. Мы так делаем.


Есть ещё не много времени, но если не кого не найдём, так и сделаем. Спасибо

----------


## вокся

> никаких стимулирующих уже не хочется...


Мы в этом году их ни разу не получили) Еще и з/п задерживают на 2-3 месяца с завидной регулярностью)))




> Держимся только на своем ОГРОМНОМ оптимизме, улыбках детей,на спасибо от зрителей...Тем и сами живем.


Насколько его хватит-то?.. Жить-то хооочется)

----------


## Рамоновна

Уважаемые коллеги!
В связи с появившейся кнопкой СПАСИБО убедительно прошу - 
пользоваться ею и не засорять темы 


Благодарю за понимание

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (14.12.2015), Zabanka (20.12.2015), Алла и Александр (11.12.2015), Леди N (13.12.2015), насима (13.01.2016), Натник (11.12.2015)

----------


## Алла и Александр

Сегодня прислали мне текстовой отчет из структурного подразделения. Без слез читать нельзя. Вот скажите кто такое мог написать? 

ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ РАБОТЫ КЛУБНОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ ПО ПАТРИОТИЧЕСКОМУ ВОСПИТАНИЮ НАСЕЛЕНИЯ.
В выступлениях коллективов самодеятельности по направлению патриотического воспитания звучали позывы любви к Отечеству, родному краю, вспоминались  исторические даты. Это беседы «О героях былых времён», «История края Донского», «Народов много, страна одна» и т.д.  Тематические концерты «День независимости России», «Российская символика» стали ежегодными в Доме культуры. . В честь празднования Победы в Великой отечественной войне проводился футбольный матч на Кубок Победы, проводились выставки изобразительного искусства. Конечно же, ежегодное празднование Дня Победы не оставил ДК без внимания и в этом году, тем более в 70-летие!
Большая театрализованная программа состоялась на площади. Актёры начали рассказ с того, что люди косили сено, пряли, пекли хлеб. На лицах выражение безмятежной радости и счастья. Мелодия радости сменяется нарастающим воем авиабомб, разрывом снарядов, превращая трудящихся в военных. В военной форме, хореографическими движениями герои показали ужас начинающейся войны. Трогательные слова Левитана о начале войны, песни, стихи заставляли зрителей задуматься о тяготах и лишениях людей того времени… И вот он - долгожданный миг победы! Звучат песни послевоенной поры, танцевальные коллективы показывают радость победы, маршируют со знамёнами. В заключение театрализации был дан праздничный салют, по окончании которого состоялось массовое народное гуляние с играми, конкурсами и танцами.

----------

Nata25 (15.02.2016)

----------


## вокся

ух))) Душу человек вложил в каждое словечко)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вокся*, 

Меня больше всего впечатлило



> позывы любви к Отечеству, родному краю


А еще вот это




> В военной форме, хореографическими движениями герои показали ужас начинающейся войны


А это так вообще шедевр




> Трогательные слова Левитана о начале войны,


И это писал человек с высшим образованием, со стажем работы в культуре.
И во всем отчете столько этих там "шедевров", что не знаешь плакать или смеяться. Мы сегодня, правда, рыдали от смеха.

----------

Zabanka (20.12.2015)

----------


## Наташкин

> Мы сегодня, правда, рыдали от смеха.


Да, это шедевр :Grin:  нет слов.

----------


## Натник

Алла, я сегодня тоже сдавала отчет. С моего конечно не смеялись, может при мне, но над другими потешались, не стесняясь людей, которые эти отчеты сдавали, хотя эти люди им в мамы годятся. Меня конечно это задело. В этом году стали впервые придираться к форматированию. Мотивируя тем, что им потом приходиться 20 отчетов править. Ну и над сочинительством смеются.  Ну не все могут красноречиво расписать мероприятие, не всем это дано. Не все владеют компьютером, курсы компьютерные не проходили, даже в некоторых ДК и клубах нет компьютеров. Есть люди, которые вообще работают по совместительству, где основная работа не в ДК, а они работают (открывают -закрывают), потому что туда никто не хочет идти работать, главы ставят хоть кого то. 




> И это писал человек с высшим образованием, со стажем работы в культуре.


  от этого человека ты конечно не ждала таких шедевров, но что можно ждать от директора ДК, который по образованию бухгалтер 30 лет назад или вообще без образования?

----------

Алла и Александр (15.12.2015), Леди N (16.12.2015)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*, 

Наташ, я с тобой согласна во многом. Но...вот ты пишешь



> а они работают (открывают -закрывают), потому что туда никто не хочет идти работать


Но ведь зарплату эти люди получают? Хоть что-то они ведь делают? Значит и отчет должны постараться написать так, чтобы никому его не приходилось переделывать.А тем более смеяться. Согласись, ведь на то чтобы свести несколько отчетов в один требуется время, а если еще и переделывать приходится, то тогда его вдвойне больше нужно. 
Этот отчет писал художественный руководитель. Пересылала его мне заведующая ДК. Спрашиваю ее: "Ты его читала?" "Да читала. Сказала что где добавить нужно". "А ты в него вчитывалась?" "Нет". Вот и весь разговор. А галиматья написана во всем отчете. Я его назвала "Сочинение на свободную тему "Что мы делали в ДК в 2015 году"

В этом ДК есть все: и компьютер, и принтер. Только интернета нет. Ну так его и у меня нет. Пользуюсь модемом, который оплачиваю из собственного кармана. :Smile3:

----------


## Леди N

Натник, Алла и Александр...... Ах, уважаемые дамы- это всё ТАК ТОНКО и СЛОЖНО. И чувство ЯЗЫКА у всех разное, и воспитание, и образование....И правим, и посмеиваемся за спиной- к своему стыду,,,(( и наставляем- главное, чтобы человек ВКЛАДЫВАЛСЯ в свою работу- а это, к сожалению, не зависит от образования....тут совершенно другие ВАЖНОСТИ в дело вступают- воспитание и разум (как мне кажется).....

а сейчас вообще банальность напишу- ГЛАВНОЕ- чтобы ЧЕЛОВЕК был хо ро ший.....((( а понятие хорошести тоже такое у всех- разное,,,,, что гораздо больше ляпусов- опусов, заедает пресловутый человеческий фактор....((( Новый год - на носу- работы- непочатый край,,,,а я сижу - глупая и жду вызова к начальству, в связи с жалобой очередной лгуньи (сама придумала+сама поверила+ сама всем растрепала- наболтала= за правду выдала= человека оклеветала- вот и сижу=думаю,,,,как "отмыть" невиновного(...и ДУМЫ ЭТИ САМЫМ БЕЗОБРАЗНЫМ ОБРАЗОМ НЕ ДАЮТ СОСРЕДОТОЧИТЬСЯ НА СЦЕНАРИЯХ ОГОНЬКОВ- всё детско- взросло- сказочное давно уже отрепетировано и срежиссировано- идёт по накатанной, а вот корпоративы заказанные итп- никак не допишу....(((( а с отчётами у этой красноречивой русскоязычной мадам- всё прекрасно= бумага- то не краснеет).....

....Не принимал ли кто Кодекс Чести Работника Культуры у себя в учреждении?? Такой важно- полезный документ- для библиотек читала в одном из последних номеров Справочника руководителя учреждения культуры???

(у нас, кстати с 1-го по 10 января- 19 мероприятий)))- сами придумали и напланировали- надеемся ВСЁ будет востребованным))

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Не принимал ли кто Кодекс Чести Работника Культуры у себя в учреждении??


Мы принимали в прошлом году в обязательном порядке. Сейчас найду и выложу в теме.

Вот, пожалуйста, надеюсь пригодится.https://yadi.sk/i/vtcBZnSAmG8dS

----------

lenusik (28.12.2015), Zabanka (20.12.2015), zemavokal (30.12.2015), гунька (19.12.2015), Елена Ильина (31.03.2016), Леди N (16.12.2015), Мокроусово (16.12.2015), уктур (23.12.2015)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> это всё ТАК ТОНКО и СЛОЖНО


Я с этим и не спорю. Никогда ни отчеты, ни планы в структурном не были идеальными. Всегда редактировала, сводя в один отчет или план. Но в этом году как-то они себя превзошли. Сегодня в телефонном разговоре в течении 10 минут пыталась объяснить что мне надо все-таки от него(художественного руководителя) и пришла к выводу, что человек так до конца и не понял, за что я на него "наехала".  :Blush2: 





> в связи с жалобой очередной лгуньи (сама придумала+сама поверила+ сама всем растрепала- наболтала= за правду выдала= человека оклеветала


Со мной, начиная, с ноября 2014 года и по март 2015 года , "боролась" одна работница.Так же - сама придумала, что ее собираются уволить ( она практически весь год была на больничном), потом сама в это поверила, пошла искать правду в трудовой инспекции, собиралась, но не дошла до прокуратуры, поставила всех на уши,  а в результате все равно рассчиталась сама, потому как с таким переломом , как у нее, ей трудно было бы работать уборщицей. Все закончилось, слава Богу, мирно, с приношением извинения.

----------

Леди N (16.12.2015)

----------


## Рамоновна

девочки, о перлах
План новогодних мероприятий. Заведующая-65 лет.
"ГУЛЯНЬЕ В ЦЕНТРЕ СЕЛА С ВЫПИВКОЙ И ХАРЧАМИ" было лет 7 назад, до сих пор помню....

об отчетах.
у нас отчеты с НГ мероприятиями не совпадают - в декабре с сел собираем 7НК, текстовые отчеты, а в область - в конце января.

----------


## Натник

> "ГУЛЯНЬЕ В ЦЕНТРЕ СЕЛА С ВЫПИВКОЙ И ХАРЧАМИ


  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Taunt:

----------


## Рамоновна

*НОВОСТЬ*: проект норм труда клубных работников уже есть, разослан в регионы для обсуждения и предложений. ЖДЕМ....
Кстати, *наши* библиотекари своими нормами не шокированы, а даже во многом рады.

----------

вокся (19.12.2015), Зарница (08.01.2016), Леди N (19.12.2015), Наташкин (14.01.2016), Натник (19.12.2015), Тёка (20.12.2015)

----------


## Zabanka

> звучали позывы любви к Отечеству


Браво! Шедевр! Алла, передайте привет писателю)))) Посмеялась от души)))

----------

Алла и Александр (21.12.2015)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Друзья, всем удачных новогодников!
Обратите внимание на новую тему, которую открыла Марина АДМИНовна: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141231

----------

Vlad_belgorod (25.12.2015)

----------


## Ivica

> вот они, мои герои


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!! Очень красивые и жизнерадостные! Удачи вам в Новом Году!!!

----------


## iulianna

добрый день Всем. С прошедшими праздниками-творческого оптимизма, настроения, и здоровья.
Я коллеги, с просьбой, работаю не давно в Доме культуры художественным руководителем. Сейчас передо мной директор поставил задачу о 2-ух мероприятиях: 14 февраля и 23 февраля. Я понятия не имею что можно сделать (а ещё я как раз с этих чисел уезжаю в другой город на сессию, и кто будет заниматься организационными вопросами неизвестно). Может , что можете подсказать?
П.с. Дискотеки у нас не проводятся, т.к. аварийное состояние

----------


## Svetlanuska

Здравствуйте, коллеги скажите, пожалуйста, была ли у кого экологическая проверка? Что смотрят?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Svetlanuska*, посмотрите здесь
http://www.beztrud.narod.ru/ecolog/proverka.html

----------


## Svetlanuska

Рамоновна, антивирус не пускает по ссылке, пишет что сайт представляет угрозу. Может быть у кого то уже была такая проверка?

----------


## Наташкин

> разослан в регионы для обсуждения и предложений. ЖДЕМ....


ещё не дошел?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Svetlanuska*, тогда сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...82#post5142182

----------


## Рамоновна

> ещё не дошел?


в регионы давали для предложений. теперь наверно корректируют?

----------


## Наташкин

> теперь наверно корректируют?


будем ждать.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> а какие у вас выставки??


Наташа, у нас есть 2 Изостудии и кружки декоративно-прикладного творчества, а так же ФотоВидео студия. Отсюда и выставки.Например,  в прошлом году прошли 2 наших выставки в РДК. Моя персональная фотовыставка и выставка кружка "Витражные фантазии". Сейчас там же в РДК будет проходит персональная выставка нашей художницы - руководителя изостудий. А вообще - у нас много выставок в течении года бывает.

----------


## Гульнур

Всем Здравствуйте!!! Давно не заходила на сайт, все некогда было. Ужасно соскучилась! Всех вас с Новым Годом! 
У нас тоже за время моего отсутствия на сайте много произошло. И как большинству из вас, нам тоже с июня месяца не выплачивают стимулирующие. Сначала говорили что накопят большую сумму к концу года, и разово выплатят. Но... увы... Этого не случилось. Первый раз за 24 года работы на Новый год осталась без премии. 
Но зато требований все больше и больше. Но пока вроде со всем справляемся, и неплохо. В 2015 году наш ДК был признан "Лучший СДК по области", и мы получили премию 100000 на развитие ДК. А вчера наши коллективы приняли участие в Международном конкурсе "Золотая Сибирь". Одна солистка стала лауреатом первой степени, одна дипломантом первой степени, а наш народный ансамбль стал лауреатом второй степени, и автоматически подтвердил звание "народный". 
Как бы не было трудно, все равно работа кипит, и работать хочется.
И я думаю, что у всех так же. Мы люди, уже давно заболевшие культурой и ничего нам уже не страшно.

----------

VanDerMade (29.01.2016)

----------


## Kliment

> В 2015 году наш ДК был признан "Лучший СДК по области"


Примите поздравления!!! 




> мы получили премию 100000 на развитие ДК


А у нас вот всё сокращают, закрывают, правда не совсем - выделяют комнатку 2Х3 в здании сепьских школ. Вот так в прямом смысле понимают посыл "Оптимизация")))

----------

Гульнур (02.02.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

> выделяют комнатку 2Х3 в здании сепьских школ.


я бы тоже так у себя для некоторых сделала- население 200 человек, учеников в школе 17, и постоянные волшебные пинки... к сожалению, не всегда с результатом.

----------


## Kliment

> я бы тоже так у себя для некоторых сделала- население 200 человек


Ну что тут скажешь, знакомая до боли позиция. А вот Вы попробуйте из этих 200 человек выбрать людей, подготовить с ними номера на полноценную программу, загнав их в каморку 2Х3, когда в это время в школе проходят занятия. Я понимаю что напрашивается вопрос "Можно и после уроков", соглашусь, конечно можно, было бы кому школу открыть и следить за вторым этажом. А что касается волшебных пинков, здесь явно просматриваются барские замашки, для себя делаю вывод в какой должности человек работает. Я бы предложил поменяться рабочими местами месяца на 2 - 3, потом и посмотрели б, кому понадобились эти волшебные пинки. Я не жалуюсь на судьбу, ответ понятен, не нравится - уходи. Я просто завидую, я то же хочу жить в вашем государстве, а у меня складывается ощущение что я и мои коллеги живут в другом. Можно еще много дискутировать на эту тему, не вижу смысла, везде круговая порука.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Как бы не было трудно, все равно работа кипит, и работать хочется.


Гульнар, дорогая, согласна с тобой на 100%. 
Мы вот тоже, впервые рискнули и подали документы на присвоение звания "Образцовый" нашей изостудии. Попытка была удачной! Звание было нам присвоено! Это наш первый образцовый коллектив и это очень, лично меня, радует. У меня был всегда эдакий "бзик" - непременно добиться того, чтобы наши коллективы получили звание "народный" или "образцовый". Мечта идиота сбылась. Теперь начну тормошить нашу вокальную группу. Думаю, что в следующем году подадим документы и на нее.
В прошлом году одному нашему работнику присвоено звание "Лучший работник культуры Ростовской области". В декабре, наконец-то, вручили Диплом и Почетный Знак. Так, что живем! Людей радуем и сами себе молодость продлеваем. Моя сестра мне часто говорит:"Ты будешь всегда молодой. Тебе некогда скучать. Дома тебя никогда не застанешь!". Так что, БУДЕМ ЖИТЬ!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> везде круговая порука.


Ой. А порука тут при чем? И барских замашек я не наблюдаю. Жить и работать в культуре сейчас особо нелегко. Правда когда было легко - я не помню. . В 2009 году мы стояли перед выбором: работать в холодном, неприспособленном под учреждение культуры бывшем магазине, платить штрафы пожарным за не соблюдение правил пожарной безопасности и не иметь достаточной возможности контролировать работу работников культуры, которые пользовались этим и попросту не выходили на работу,  или закрыть клуб, перевести ставки в центральный ДК и организовать проведение мероприятий для жителей этого поселка.  Так мы и сделали. Население этого поселка 600 человек. Никто особо не печалился о закрытии клуба, но мероприятий стало, хоть и меньше, но качеством лучше. Так что, что лучше, это нужно еще хорошо посмотреть.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А что касается волшебных пинков, здесь явно просматриваются барские замашки, для себя делаю вывод в какой должности человек работает.


Уважаемый Климент, потрудились бы в профиле посмотреть - 9 лет-директор клубной системы и параллельно -16 лет- заведующая *сельским* ДК. Не понаслышке знаю село, уж поверьте. И хомуты на трубы ставить умею, и замерзший замок на клубе греть газетами горящими. И пинки волшебные прежде всего сама себе даю - поэтому мой ДК никакая оптимизация не тронет. И если мой сотрудник за 15000 реально пашет, то эти же деньги ключники (не отличающие базовые услуги от муниципальных) получать просто не имеют права.

----------

Zabanka (16.02.2016), Алла и Александр (25.01.2016), вокся (26.01.2016), Гульнур (02.02.2016), Наташкин (25.01.2016)

----------


## Натник

> впервые рискнули и подали документы на присвоение звания "Образцовый" нашей изостудии. Попытка была удачной! Звание было нам присвоено!


Алла, а глава дополнительные ставки добавил?

----------


## Наташкин

> ключники


правильная формулировка, приходят открывают двери и закрывают 1 раз в неделю, а то и реже...такие клубы надо сокращать. Но есть и исключения, маленькая деревушка, а работа кипит...так и пусть работают, а вот их надо поддерживать.

----------

Алла и Александр (25.01.2016), Гульнур (02.02.2016), Рамоновна (25.01.2016)

----------


## Натник

> такие клубы надо сокращать


клубы сокращать нельзя, пострадают жители, надо таких работников увольнять, ну или заставлять работать.

----------


## Kliment

> закрыть клуб, перевести ставки в центральный ДК и организовать проведение мероприятий для жителей этого поселка


Все правильно, закрыть по всему району ДК, сконцентрировать у себя все ставки, подготовить программу и колесить с ней по всему району при этом еще наверное и входные билеты продавать. Очень знакомая песня. Не следить нужно а помогать, что то надсмотрщиков становится все больше и больше. А вот скажите мне на милость, а люди из сел и деревень, в которых Вы закрыли и еще закроете СДК, где должны проводить свой досуг? Они должны к Вам ездить заниматься в кружках, участвовать в клубных формированиях? В войну, как бы стране не было тяжело, строили и открывали клубы, а Вы закрыли и рады что по пилили ставочки по себе. А кто доводит то до такого состояния что нарушается Т.Б. и пожарная? Я на 100% уверен что и сейчас, при проверке вашего помещения, штраф от пожарников Вам обеспечен. У нас и сейчас стоит приспособленное здание СДК и пожарники не штрафовали и следить не нужно за нами было, а взяли и просто отрезали отопление. А у нас зима по 7 месяцев, не то что у Вас. И вот так можно до бесконечности "А у Вас - А у нас". И про круговую поруку могу привести массу примеров. Могу и волшебный пинок пропустить мимо ушей, суть то ни в этом. Я согласен что работа в культуре ни когда не была легкой, ни одного праздника дома, все проводим, день в день и в вечернее время. Работаем и понимаем что специфика работы такая. К людям изменилось отношение. Считаете что за счастье будет жителям ваш приезд с концертом? Конечно, на безрыбье и рак рыба. А выступать то где будете, в каком здании? Наши районные "специалисты" всегда показывали свой "высокий" уровень подготовки на фоне худ.самодеятельности, участники которой состоят из доярок и трактористов (Это я про качество). Надеюсь у Вас не так. Я больше не буду ни с кем ни спорить ни что то доказывать, у каждого свое мнение.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Я больше не буду ни с кем ни спорить ни что то доказывать, у каждого свое мнение.


Как же вы быстро сдались-то  :Smile3:  Ирина Викторовна не зря предложила вам почитать ее профиль. Я советую с моим тоже ознакомиться.  :Yes4:  Если лень, то скажу, что 35 лет я работаю в простом сельском Доме культуры. 



> А кто доводит то до такого состояния что нарушается Т.Б. и пожарная? Я


В этом поселке старый клуб просто развалился. От старости, от того, что он саманный. Здание магазина не отапливалось, каменный пол. А в клубе работало 2 женщины, так что по вашему, пусть бы они все отморозили себе, но совершали ежедневный "подвиг"? Кому такой "подвиг" нужен? Их семье, их мужьям? Здание нам не принадлежало, хозяева здания ничего делать не собирались, так что, увы, пришлось пилить ставки под себя и тихо радоваться этому. А потом 3 года работать на износ, выполняя муниципальное задание закрытого клуба. 




> А у нас зима по 7 месяцев, не то что у Вас.


У нас тоже зимы, хоть и не долгие, но неприятные. В структурном подразделении более 20 лет нет отопление. Зимой люди работают при 5 градусах. В зале вообще минусовая температура. Электричество в месяц нагорает на 20-30 тысяч. Это катастрофа при нашем бюджете. Каждый год скандалим с главой, но его тоже понять можно. Денег катастрофически нет. Тем не менее, ДК не закрываем, надеемся на ремонт. 




> А выступать то где будете, в каком здании?


А выступаем мы на открытых площадках и праздники массовые, и игровые программы для детей, и много еще чего. 





> А вот скажите мне на милость, а люди из сел и деревень, в которых Вы закрыли и еще закроете СДК, где должны проводить свой досуг?


А вот вы скажите мне на милость, почему повсеместно закрывают малокомплектные школы, участковые больницы и поликлиники, аптеки? Где людям лечиться? До центральной больнице 50  км? До ближайшей школы - 15 км. Детей возят каждый день. Ладно старшеклассников, а малышей? Почему вас это не волнует? Разве в ваших краях нет такого? Мне кажется это не менее важно, а может даже более, нежели организация досуга. Хотя и без него людям плохо. 
Так что, не стоит из себя строить обиженного любителя резать правду-матку в лицо. Мы все работаем практически в одинаковых условиях - у кого-то они чуть лучше, у кого-то хуже. Но мы работаем и никого не обвиняем. Надо уметь находить радость в своей работе.

----------

Гульнур (02.02.2016), Наташкин (26.01.2016)

----------


## Kliment

> И пинки волшебные прежде всего сама себе даю


Представляете, а мне за мои 3131руб. не нужно ни какого волшебства, я просто знаю, что если я не подготовлю мероприятие, меня в первую очередь не поймут люди, так же я знаю, что если я не отремонтирую микшерский пульт, сгоревший накануне, которому 28 лет и который достался из того же района в не рабочем состоянии, то меня не поймут ни люди ни участники худ. самод.так же я знаю что мне за это ни кто не заплатит со словами " тебе работать - тебе и ремонтировать". И вот из таких "так же я знаю" и состоит моя работа, ни кто за меня ее не сделает. И поверьте я не меньше вашего, почти в два раза, в культуре. А вот что касается "ключников", я с вами полностью согласен.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> за мои 3131руб.


А вы в самом городе Барнауле живете или в сельской местности?

----------


## Kliment

> Я советую с моим тоже ознакомиться.


Я не буду здесь цитировать пословицы, поверьте, мне хватит моего словарного запаса и знаний продолжить с вами дискуссию. Не нужно мне так же указывать на Ваш стаж в культуре - не показатель. 20 - 30 тыс. за свет при 5 градусах? Да Вы расточитель как директор ДК. И чего Вы решили что я обиженку строю? Не нужно валить все в одну кучу, хотя все нас волнует, и письмо писали президенту с подписями и про школу и про ДК и про больницу и про дороги, про все, только вот почему то все возвращается к местной власти, вот вам и круговая порука. А благодаря таким молчунам как Вы (лишь бы по дольше по сидеть на должности, а то еще на пенсию выпроводят), дальше будет еще хуже. И последнее, Вы сами по внимательнее почитайте с чего начался этот разговор и кто кого и как обвинил.

----------


## Kliment

> А вы в самом городе Барнауле живете или в сельской местности?


Конечно в селе, 700 с лишним человек.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> лишь бы по дольше по сидеть на должности, а то еще на пенсию выпроводят


Уже на пенсии и никто не выгоняет. :Smile3:  Наверно потому что в районе  у нас лучший ДК :Smile3: 



> Да Вы расточитель как директор ДК


Согласна  :Yes4:

----------


## Kliment

> Уже на пенсии


Я про это и говорил.
Все девчонки, сдаюсь, простите если кого обидел, не имел ни какого права. Зашел спросить про нормы.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Вы сами по внимательнее почитайте с чего начался этот разговор


Я прекрасно помню с чего. Вас интересовали нормы. Но почему-то не заинтересовали, хотя бы последние сообщения в этой теме. А как раз над вашим сообщением были те, в которых  и обсуждался ваш вопрос. Интересно почему? 
Про то что вы выполняете много функций на своем рабочем месте - вы Америки не открыли. Спросите у любого в этой теме и все  расскажут вам о своих проблемах и о том чем они только не занимаются, решая эти проблемы. Поверьте, здесь собрались далеко неравнодушные к культуре люди. Они умеют все. И сценарии писать, и аппаратуру чинить, и петь, и танцевать, и белить, и красить, и траву косит и много, много, много еще всякой необходимой для организации досуга разности. Никто из нас не живет в райских условиях.





> Конечно в селе


Про Барнаул я спросила потому, что мне стало интересна ваша заработная плата. Я понимаю, что это полставки от оклада. И что, больше никаких надбавок? Ни за работу на селе, ни за выслугу лет? И стимулирующие вы не получаете?

----------

VanDerMade (29.01.2016)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Я про это и говорил.


А для чего?  :Smile3:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Все девчонки, сдаюсь, простите если кого обидел, не имел ни какого права. Зашел спросить про нормы.


Да ладно. Это все рабочие моменты. Вы просто почаще заходите, читайте темы, может что-то полезное для себя найдете. Жизнь не стоит на месте, глядишь, скоро и для нас нормы утвердят. Только я, что-то, в них мало верю.

----------


## Kliment

> И что, больше никаких надбавок?


Эта сумма приходит на карточку, значит все в нее входит, за исключением налогов.
Алла, я же не спорю что все всё делают, я спросил когда я должен все это успевать? 




> А как раз над вашим сообщением были те, в которых как раз и обсуждался ваш вопрос. Интересно почему?


Вы зря думаете что я такой не внимательный, меня как раз на этот сайт и вывел мой вопрос, как раз на эти сообщения, я конечно же их прочитал. 
А вот почему, по тому что они в действительности есть, но еще с тех времен СССР. И я их лично держал в руках отпечатанные еще на печатной машинке. Вот по этому и спросил, ну мало ли, может у кого и оказались бы хоть те, старые, на сколько я понял их ни кто не отменял. На мой вопрос, в районном отделе культуры, о нормативах мне было сказано, дословно: "Мы отошли от этого" что и навело меня на мысль, что нормативы все таки есть но скрываются.

----------


## Kliment

> Только я, что-то, в них мало верю.


Ну вот и Вы сдаетесь.)))

----------


## вокся

> Конечно в селе, 700 с лишним человек.


Когда СДК переводят в здания с/с или, еще хуже, школы - пиши "пропало"... У нас,девочки-мальчики, в крае ситуация с культурой, действительно, аховая... И выживет не сильнейший даже... А более везучий)




> а мне за мои 3131руб.


Это  скорее всего 0,5 ставки культорганизатора (Климент меня исправит, если надо будет :Aga: ). Вполне возможно без хороших стажевых и прочих надбавок. И точно без стимулирующих. Т.к. у нас стимулирующие в большинство районов не доходит. Мы в 2015 году их не видели ни разу)))   





> А благодаря таким молчунам как Вы (лишь бы по дольше по сидеть на должности, а то еще на пенсию выпроводят), дальше будет еще хуже.


И ругайтесь на девочек, Климент))) Каждая прошла свой путь "от и до". Мы с вами просто живем в другом регионе и с другими возможностями. Я на форуме давно и четко это понимаю, общаясь с девчонками.  Но когда-нибудь и на нашей улице перевернется грузовик с мукой и персиками, и будут нам пироги к чаю)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Kliment*, читая Ваши ночные посты, сначала хотелось цитировать и отвечать "на вашей волне", а потом.... стало жалко вас. Ну как с таким "позитивом" можно жить? Ищите в жизни прекрасное. Несите людям. А если невмоготу - ну что ж, каждый САМ выбирает свой путь.

----------


## Kliment

> Это скорее всего 0,5 ставки культорганизатора


Да Вы правы, 0.5 ставки культорганизатора (сейчас кому то выгоднее так, потому что нет разрядов), общий стаж в культуре, более 30 лет, сельские а вот про стимулирующие ни чего не скажу просто не знаю, расчетные листки нам не дают.




> И ругайтесь на девочек, Климент)))


Я был не прав и извинился за свое не допустимое поведение и слова.
Всё, вынес скамеечку на улицу, сажусь и жду тот грузовик))))) Холодно блин однако на улице сидеть)))

----------


## Kliment

> стало жалко вас


Вот от жалости увольте и позитива мне хватает, скучать не дают, я не сижу сложа руки глядя что делают чиновники и не молчу заглядывая им в рот. Да и занимаясь с ребятней как то забываешь что творится за дверями каморки.




> "на вашей волне"


Я еще раз извиняюсь что гнал эту "волну"

----------


## Рамоновна

*Kliment*,

----------


## Kliment

*Рамоновна*, 
 :Blush2:

----------


## Натник

Девчата, в кое века у нас мужчина культработник объявился, а вы на него напали)))) шучу конечно :Grin: 




> по тому что они в действительности есть, но еще с тех времен СССР. И я их лично держал в руках отпечатанные еще на печатной машинке.


 что вы говорите, неужели были??? впервые слышу..хотя здесь давно уже заходил разговор о нормативах, и они есть здесь где то в нашем разделе с названием "трудоемкость" , по моему их же Алла и выкладывала, но они носят рекомендательный характер, потому как нигде и никем не утверждены, поэтому и о них никто не вспоминает...но мы ждем новых, которые уже в Минюсте, особенно я...я прям "задыхаюсь" от того, когда же все успеть??? несмотря на то , что у меня в морозы 0 - +5, репетиции отменяем, массовые мероприятия не проводим... сами кое как с документами под эл.пушкой работаем...каждый день расплачиваемся своим здоровьем, но 



> ну что ж, каждый САМ выбирает свой путь.


 это точно)

----------


## Kliment

> что вы говорите, неужели были??? впервые слышу


Мадам, спрячьте уже шашку в ножны, сидите в интернете, пойте, пляшите, дышите глубже не задыхайтесь, берегите свое драгоценное здоровье.

----------


## вокся

> Да Вы правы, 0.5 ставки культорганизатора (сейчас кому то выгоднее так, потому что нет разрядов), общий стаж в культуре, более 30 лет, сельские а вот про стимулирующие ни чего не скажу просто не знаю, расчетные листки нам не дают.


Листки требуйте у директора сети. Это я вам как директор сети говорю. Или в бухгалтерии. Не выдать не имеют права. Ни под каким предлогом. 
Про стимулирующие ничего сказать не могу, т.к. в каждом районе нашего любимого края Положения о стимулирующих разные. И как это происходит у вас,  могу только предполагать. 
У культорганизаторов, согласно краевому  Положению о НСОТ, есть три квалификационные группы... И разница  между  первой и последней существенная. По какой группе вы приняты на работу? Смотрите... Договор-то уж с вами, наверняка, составляли...
Но, конечно, 3131 руб., - обидно... Особенно, если ваша деятельность на самом деле деятельная... У меня художник на 0,5 работает. По три афиши в месяц рисует... В урожайный месяц... И получает больше вас, хоть и на чуть-чуть...

----------

Kliment (26.01.2016)

----------


## VanDerMade

> ... Зашел спросить про нормы.


Климент, ну, Вы не теряйтесь! Ведь полезно пообсуждать/поделиться насущными проблемами, особенно с людьми своего региона (я тоже работаю в небольшом селе Алтайского края). 

Про какие-то "нормы на подготовку мероприятий" слыхом не слыхивала. Работаю в СДК почти 4 года и изначально определила для себя (и обозначила руководству) почти что *"свободный график"*, то есть, я *никогда* не просиживаю в СДК какие-то положенные часы (типа с 9 до 17))), прихожу лишь в определённые дни заниматься кружковой работой и репетициями (понятно, что в какие-то нужные, важные, авральные, подготовительные моменты я могу сутками из ДК не вылазить, и ночевать могу там же по нескольку дней); вся методическая работа ведётся сугубо дома, ибо только здесь у меня комп, принтер, интернет.

Я могу неделю вообще не появляться "на работе" (конечно, выходные вечера отдыха никто не отменяет - это святое для молодёжи))), поскольку, в основном, работаю дома - шью костюмы, готовлю сценарии, оформление и т.п. Считаю, что это нормальный и оптимальный процесс - мной никто не рулит, я сама, сознательно и вполне результативно делаю своё дело. Когда, как и где я это делаю - никого не касается. 
Я сразу сказала - так и быть - пойду к вам работать, подниму культуру в очередной раз с нуля (однажды это уже делала, на общественных началах, 15 лет назад, но они опять всё похерили), ТОЛЬКО ВЫ МНЕ НЕ МЕШАЙТЕ! 

И мне никто не мешает, никто мной не командует, никто меня не строит, никто с меня ничего не спрашивает, а я год от года выполняю и перевыполняю показатели (ну, это подтверждается фактами в отчётах, разумеется)... Самодостаточная деятельность во благо - моё кредо.
Вижу, что у большинства коллег-форумчан совсем другая специфика работы - какие-то нормы, акты, положения, расписания, графики... У меня такого нет. Я просто от души занимаюсь делом, которое мне по душе...

----------

Kliment (29.01.2016), Алла и Александр (29.01.2016), вокся (31.01.2016), Гульнур (02.02.2016)

----------


## Kliment

> Ведь полезно пообсуждать/поделиться насущными проблемами, особенно с людьми своего региона


Регион то один, только вот жизнь в районах разная. Вся разница в том, что где то из последних сил стараются сохранить и отстоять последнее что осталось, а где то целенаправленно разрушают отлаженное, да так, что бы не возможно было восстановить. Я не пессимист - я хорошо информированный оптимист.)))))

----------


## Наташкин

> какие-то нормы, акты, положения, расписания, графики... У меня такого нет.


кто-то другой значит выполняет эту работу...а вам доверили творить и вытворять :Grin:

----------


## Kliment

> вся методическая работа ведётся сугубо дома, ибо только здесь у меня комп, принтер, интернет.


У меня интернет то же дома, но и на работу компьютер собрал и распечатать есть на чем (отремонтировал старый списанный принтер), но, часы по режиму работы ДК проверяются конкретно, а интернет в свое личное время и ни кому и ни чего не докажешь. Видно конкретно решили закрыть, а так как я дед не спокойный, хотят что бы сам ушел.

----------


## вокся

> но, часы по режиму работы ДК проверяются конкретно,


абсурд... Я всегда своим говорю, что где-то пусто, где-то пусто. Декабрь, например,  работаем и в день, и в ночь, а январь на расслабоне.  Такую же позицию у нас поддерживает и районное начальство. В нашей работе не может быть иначе. 
А кто вас контролирует? Глава? Или директор каждый день звонит?)))

----------


## Kliment

> А кто вас контролирует? Глава? Или директор каждый день звонит?)))


Глава приезжает, звонят в школу ("добрых людей хватает"), если нет фотографий с мероприятия - значит ты его не проводил. Дошло до того что да же одежду у людей на фото сравнивают, что бы фото не были с одного мероприятия.




> Такую же позицию у нас поддерживает и районное начальство.


А вот у нас наоборот, рыба гниет с головы. Позиция такая, должны свои часы отрабатывать, а то что день и ночь работаешь в праздники - это обязаны.

----------


## Kliment

Если думаете что я сижу и выдумываю как писатель то что происходит, вот последний пример: Провели 4 елки на Новый год, две школьные и две свои. На нашей до школьной елке получилось так что одна участница из театрализации не пришла и заведующая сама ее заменила. После сдачи отчета звонит директор, либо предоставьте фото с мероприятия либо не зачет (что люди подтверждают не устраивает). Ну что, собралась пошла по деревне спросить и взять кто на телефон снимал. В это время приезжает глава с/с - заведующей нет, пусть пишет объяснительную или прогул. Так бы и написала если бы я не настоял. Вот вам и расслабуха. За то вот сегодня, воскресение, вместо того что бы быть на работе, когда у людей выходной и что то с ними провести, сидим дома, потому что школа сегодня не работает и закрыта. Да, что же будет когда в школу еще и детсад переведут?

----------


## вокся

мне сложно это комментировать... Это называется все очень просто - самодурство.
Верю  и знаю, что такое есть. У нас тоже есть глава в одном с/с - вынос мозга. Иногда махнем на него рукой, иногда бодаемся. Плохо, что ваш директор сети не на вашей стороне... Не понятно, как она/он сама/сам работает...)

----------


## Kliment

> Плохо, что ваш директор сети не на вашей стороне... Не понятно, как она/он сама/сам работает...)


А ей не куда деваться, пришла за год до пенсии, сейчас уже 2 года как на пенсии, образование 10 кл., вот и молчит, не выгодно ей на нашей стороне быть, может ненароком и домой отправиться сидеть на заслуженный отдых))))))) А мы что, мы нормально, мы на позитиве!!!

----------


## вокся

> рыба гниет с головы


Вспомнила свой  разговор декабрьский с представителем одной из силовых структур у себя в кабинете за закрытыми дверями... Тоже эту фразу обронила, а мне так в ответ: "Гниет-то с головы, а чистят рыбу всегда с хвоста"...

----------


## Kliment

Превратились в страну менеджеров, не приносишь прибыль - в топку, потом удивляемся тысячам опустевших в год деревень и сел.

----------


## Гульнур

> Если думаете что я сижу и выдумываю как писатель то что происходит, вот последний пример: Провели 4 елки на Новый год, две школьные и две свои. На нашей до школьной елке получилось так что одна участница из театрализации не пришла и заведующая сама ее заменила. После сдачи отчета звонит директор, либо предоставьте фото с мероприятия либо не зачет (что люди подтверждают не устраивает). Ну что, собралась пошла по деревне спросить и взять кто на телефон снимал. В это время приезжает глава с/с - заведующей нет, пусть пишет объяснительную или прогул. Так бы и написала если бы я не настоял. Вот вам и расслабуха. За то вот сегодня, воскресение, вместо того что бы быть на работе, когда у людей выходной и что то с ними провести, сидим дома, потому что школа сегодня не работает и закрыта. Да, что же будет когда в школу еще и детсад переведут?


Это очень трудно, когда нет своего помещения. Всегда надо под кого то подстраиваться. Я так поняла, что у вас село не маленькое, раз живут там 700 человек. Так почему же клуб в такое положение поставили

----------


## Kliment

> Так почему же клуб в такое положение поставили


В сельсовете нет денег на отопление, да и вообще ни на что нет денег. Сколько бы ни сдавали за дискотеки денег нет и мы себя не окупаем. Я заметил здесь такую тенденцию, какой бы глава не приходил после выборов, а их при мне сменилось уже достаточно, так вот все специалисты по культуре. Приходят и начинают поднимать культуру, ну вот и до поднимались до ручки. Да ну их, надоело уже про них, сократили бы уже нас и не издевались. Были б по моложе, давно уехали.

----------


## Леди N

Дорогие мои и Уважаемые! Как у Вас с исполнением кодекса Чести работника Культуры? Есть такой документ? Что делаете, если Его нарушают??((

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Есть такой документ?


Документ есть, но, как-то, не было зафиксировано случаев его нарушения. А вот что делать? Даже не знаю. Наверно, нужно обсуждать это на общем собрании коллектива?

----------


## Леди N

Уважаемые коллеги, поделитесь, как вы расчитываете стоимость 1-го балла при назначении премиальных=стимулирующих выплат?

----------


## Lena65

Девочки, у кого есть оформленный документ по новым муниципальным услугам и соответственно новое муниципальное задание? поделитесь пожалуйста.... можно в личку

----------


## Zabanka

давно не заходила....е-мое....прочитала последние пять страниц и поняла....живем мы на Урале хорошо! и высокое начальство не шибко дурное и зарплату еще дают))))

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Всем добрый день! Мне вот такой вопрос интересно узнать у культработников - как вы в своих коллективах отмечаете праздники? например, был у нас год назад юбилей Дома культуры. на сцене большое мероприятие на зрителя, а мы с коллегами так вымотались, что задуманный для коллектива вечер просто перенесли на другое время и съездили в соседний город (60 км) в ресторан. И это не единственный случай, не получается у нас почему-то отдохнуть самим. Так же перед 23 февр. и 8 марта и Новым годом собираемся, дарим символические подарочки, пьем чай и побыстрее бы разойтись....

----------


## Zabanka

та же проблема...нехватка времени, усталость. "Сапожник без сапог")))) Юбилеи проводим с размахом (именно застолье)...вся взрослая самодеятельность+приглашенные гости, подарки малышам, конечно же весь коллектив. А небольшие корпоративы...очень редко. И знаете...отдыхать то мы и не умеем(( имхо

----------


## вокся

> отдыхать то мы и не умеем


это да... Только сегодня на работе обсуждали как мужиков поздравить. И когда) До мероприятий некогда, а после них...уже не охото никому)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

> До мероприятий некогда, а после них...уже не охото никому)


Точно. Дорога ложка к обеду.



> А небольшие корпоративы...очень редко


А заказной корпоратив на маленькую компанию в 13 человек проводили и гостям понравилось, а когда-то, уже давненько, мы заморочились праздником для себя любимых и все с азартом играли, кричали, танцевали... Сейчас почему-то не получается...

----------


## Гульнур

Недавно у нас было совещание, нам сказали, что в нашей области закрыли совсем очень много клубов. И это хорошо, что наш район еще держится "на плаву". Поэтому о повышении зарплаты даже заикаться не стоит. Дошло до абсурда. Увеличился размер МРОТ. и теперь у нас уборщица получает столько же сколько и культогранизатор, потому что тех.персоналу добавили зарплату, а специалистам нет........

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

> уборщица получает столько же сколько и культогранизатор


У нас та же петрушка. Сравняли техперсонал и культорганизаторов.

----------


## Галина88

Здравствуйте Уважаемые форумчане! Я будущий молодой специалист в культуре, нахожусь на преддипломной практике в ДК, вопросов накопилось море, кое что у вас почитала поняла что не только у нас не хорошо((... но вопрос у меня есть, какой штат сотрудников у Вас в клубе? Есть ли с января значительные сокращения?, просто мне не понятна здесь ситуация, у них уволили сторожа, техничку, методиста.....причём у директора 0,75 ставки, организатора 0,5 и один аккомпаниатор 0,25....и всё, больше никого нет, плюс никаких стимулирующих и подавно...и никаких повышений, это везде так культуру втаптывают в никуда не могу понять или это конкретно на местах такое?(((

----------


## valentinka79

Дорогие коллеги помогите подсказками и направлениями в написании проектов в сфере культуры. Хочется научится их писать, но как это делать правильно пока не разберусь.

----------


## Рамоновна

у меня на сайте есть, но они простенькие и без денег
http://domkultura.jimdo.com/проекты/

----------

valentinka79 (01.03.2016), Zabanka (29.02.2016)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*valentinka79*, 

У меня на сайте тоже есть несколько наших проектов. И то же без денег.http://yulovskiy-mbuksdk.sch-ru.org/...kti_programmi/

----------

valentinka79 (01.03.2016), Zabanka (29.02.2016)

----------


## valentinka79

Спасибо. :Smile3:  Для изучения и вникания в суть нужно начинать разбираться с малого. :Yes4:

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...интересно узнать у культработников - как вы в своих коллективах отмечаете праздники?..


У нас раз в году корпоратив бывает - в День работника культуры всех приглашают в РДК. Банкет, развлекательная программа (сами все готовим номера), награждения по итогам предыдущего года, приём в "юные культработники" ("текучку" ведь никто не отменял - каждый год новички бывают). Всегда весело, душевно, интересно проходит.
А у себя в СДК отмечаем 8 марта с участницами худ.самодеятельности, дарим друг другу подарочки))). Чаще отдыхать некогда и не на что....

----------


## Svetlanuska

Коллеги, ответьте, пожалуйста, вы проходите мед.осмотры? Тут Роспотребнадзор требует медосмотры.

----------


## Zabanka

как два года появилась комиссия при поступлении. Ежегодные комиссии...нет такого

----------


## valentinka79

Была год назад диспансеризация, врачи сами приходили к нам. Ежегодного прохождения медосмотра с мед. книжками нет.

----------


## Елена Ильина

Добрый день коллеги. В свете последних событий я не могу выезжать на конкурсы. И вывозить детей кудато тоже. И денег нет и дети маленькие. Но участвовать хочется. Разыскала в интернете кучу интересных заочных конкурсов. Для пробы выставила свою дочку. Послушайте. Если понравится поставьте лайк. Очень нужно. Спасибо заранее всем.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTut...CTHNjB2IxVEs75

----------

lenusik (01.04.2016)

----------


## Зарница

Повторюсь еще в эту тему....Коллеги, поделитесь, - не кому не приходилось проводить концерт - чествование в стиле"снимаем кино"? Как проводили? Какой делали ход?Если есть возможность- поделитесь сценарием :Blush2:

----------


## Зарница

> Повторюсь еще в эту тему....Коллеги, поделитесь, - не кому не приходилось проводить концерт - чествование в стиле"снимаем кино"? Как проводили? Какой делали ход?Если есть возможность- поделитесь сценарием


А концерт- чествование в стиле "Вручения Оскара"??????, у меня грядет опять День Труда, всю голову изломала....

----------


## Наташкин

> поставьте лайк.


+ хорошенькая

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А концерт- чествование в стиле "Вручения Оскара"??????, у меня грядет опять День Труда, всю голову изломала....


Лена, мы ежегодно проводим чествование "Человек года" Если хочешь, я тебе сброшу свой сценарий. А вообще, наверно, надо создать такую тему. У меня прошло уже 4 подобных церемонии, может что-то и пригодится кому-либо.

----------

lenusik (01.04.2016), Зарница (30.05.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Коллеги, поделитесь, - не кому не приходилось проводить концерт - чествование в стиле"снимаем кино"?


http://klubramon.jimdo.com/методичес.../8-марта/ последний на странице

----------

Zabanka (31.03.2016), Зарница (30.05.2016)

----------


## Зарница

Девочки- спасибо! Алла - конечно ХОЧУУУУУУУ!

----------


## VanDerMade

> Привезла вчера 3 призовых места, 1 за фильм "А завтра снова..."


Наташ, ну - крутяк!!! Поздравляю! А первое место - заслуженно, стопудофф! Такой фильм забабахать -  это дорогого стоит. 
Госпидя, когда же у меня-то время найдётся на изучение-освоение новых программ и ваще...??? Тоже хочу))) И ролики, и фильмы, и клипы, много о чём мечтается..., но ничего не успевается, ибо одна всё на себе тяну. 
Вот до смешного, девочки - у меня одна разъединственная помощница - библиотекарь, с которой мы в одном здании трудимся, и та - может тупо свалить по своим делам, бросив меня одну на проведение мероприятия. А мне надо и вести, и петь, и конкурсы проводить, и музыку включать, да ещё и чаёк организовать для гостей. Как одной разрываться? Сильно грешить на неё, конечно, не буду - может и роль сыграть и второй ведущей побыть, но это лишь пару-тройку раз в году. Заставлять ведь не могу - не в моих полномочиях. А в штате только кочегар, техничка (за 3 тыс. моет полы раз в неделю и перед мероприятиями) и моя директорская ставка. Всё....
В этой связи хотела посоветоваться-проконсультироваться с вами по теме обязанностей. Почитала Беседку за начало 2013 года (я тогда ещё на ИНКУ не была) - вы немного обсуждали:



> ...у меня техничка, помимо мытья полов, стен и пр., разбирает сцену, гладит все и костюмы тоже, убирает в костюмерной, разбирает костюмы, бывает и привлекаем к оформлению сцены, фойе..ну в общем стараюсь находить ей работу, ну все равно свое время не вырабатывает....


Получается, что я свою техничку совсем разбаловала? У неё ведь в табеле 5 дней в неделю по 3,5 часа проставляется, а приходит она раз в неделю, да по моему звонку, когда уборка требуется. Плюс раз в году окна моет и тюль стирает. Никаких должностных инструкций я в глаза не видела, почти 4 года в СДК тружусь и никогда никого не напрягаю - чужих обязанностей не знаю, а себя загрузила всем на свете.
Девушки, вы там, в 13-ом году активно делились какими-то инструкциями, покажите и мне, пожалуйста! Хоть почитать, что кому делать полагается))). Мыло моё: givxxavonxx@mail.ru

Ну, и тоже призовым местом похвастаюсь (кто в Одноклассниках у меня в друзьях - уже видели). 
За 2014 год получила я 2 место, хотя очень крутой тот год у меня был, но первое всё-таки отдали коллеге, потому что её выдвигали на Лучшего культработника (я по стажу не проходила). А 2 место мне нафиг не нужно ваще, поэтому весь 2015-й я в постоянном аврале провела - почти в 2 раза увеличила количество мероприятий, более чем в 3 раза повысила посещаемость, вместо 4-х КФ стало 10 и т.п... Загнала себя пипец, но амбиции удовлетворила - стала первой!))) 

[img]http://*********ru/9297019m.jpg[/img]

И ещё - выдвинули-таки мой коллектив на звание Народного! "Застрелилась", оформляя супер-креативное портфолио 10 дней кряду по 20 часов в сутки, на прошлой неделе все материалы отправили. Теперь ждём результата и готовимся к выездным мероприятиям. Вот в краевую столицу нас уже приглашают в концерте участвовать в этом месяце, да ещё люди новые приходят в самодеятельность, на нас глядючи. Опять костюмов шить-не перешить... Но я такая счастливая!!!

----------

Ivica (07.04.2016), sa-sha76 (06.04.2016), Zabanka (08.04.2016), Наташкин (05.04.2016), Натник (05.04.2016), Тёка (06.04.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

ДЕВЧАТА ПОМОГИТЕ!
Мне нужно для ролика   на конкурс на голос наложить эхо и  фонограмму вытянуть-очень очень срочно  просто  вот вчера надо.
..кто может у нас на форуме  помочь?
к кому постучаться?

Наташ-круто просто  !Молодцы! 
 Я РАЗА 3 ПРОСМОТРЕЛА ВАШ ФИЛЬМ..такие позитивные эмоции

Да вообще смотрю девчата -вы трудяжки! 
 Убить полностью свободное время за первое место...

нее   я на такое не способна(сказала Саша  3е суток не отходя от компа , клея социальный ролик )

----------


## Рамоновна

> Застрелилась





> Но я такая счастливая!!!


вот он, парадокс работы нашей... выжмешь себя как лимон, и кайф получаешь. просто культмазохизм какой-то. в *ХОРОШЕМ* смысле. сама такая. с утра-оформление выставок и подворья, потом-ноги в тазик, чтобы в туфли обуться, с улыбкой-на сцену, потом все погрузить-разобрать, и домой босиком (ночь, никто не видит). а наутро - "Девочки, как же хорошо было...(в смысле - вчера людям, а сегодня - тебе)




> У неё ведь в табеле 5 дней в неделю по 3,5 часа проставляется, а приходит она раз в неделю, да по моему звонку, когда уборка требуется.


теперь это трудно будет развернуть - она ведь уже привыкла-избаловалась. прибавить работы без денег - кому понравится? с вновь пришедшим на работу- это гораздо легче сделать.




> в 13-ом году активно делились какими-то инструкциями


http://bizlog.ru/eks/eks-20/ наверное этими

----------

VanDerMade (07.04.2016), Тёка (06.04.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

> на голос наложить эхо


могу сделать




> фонограмму вытянуть-


в смысле замедлить?

пишите на почту.

----------

sa-sha76 (06.04.2016)

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...http://bizlog.ru/eks/eks-20/ наверное этими


Наверно, не этими, поскольку там, в марте 2013-го *Наташкин* что-то коллегам на мыло рассылала, но благодарю, Ирина Викторовна, почитаю.

----------


## Ivica

Наташ, спасибо за фильм, смотрела с доброй улыбкой! 
*VanDerMade*, Ира, поздравляю с выдвижением на звание Народного, удачи! У нас многие коллективы в районе не защитились после вхождения в состав России, требования совсем другие.

----------


## Наташкин

> Наташкин что-то коллегам на мыло рассылала,


Ирина, я не помню, что конкретно, да и сейчас уже не найду, сменилось руководство, новые правила, доступа ко всем должностным нет(((а техничек, я точно помню, не рассылала.

----------


## Olga12

А какие инструкции нужны? Охрана труда? Пожарная безопасность?

----------


## natali_markelova

Добрый день, коллеги! У меня вопрос к тем,кто проводит коммерческие мероприятия (свадьбы, юбилеи и т.п.) на базе Дома культуры. Прописаны ли услуги ведущих и звукооператоров и оплата этих услуг в коллективном трудовом договоре. Если да, то как это сформулировано?

----------


## Ташенька

*Рамоновна*, добрый день! У вас на сайте в фото галерее я увидела хороший вариант стеллажей для оформления выставок... Для размещения картин, панно, изделий декоративно-прикладного творчества. Для понимания - вверху вывеска "Рамонь мастеровая". Не подскажите что это за стеллажи? Может быть есть сайт и название стеллажей? Спасибо.

----------


## Елена Ильина

Добрый день, коллеги! Спасибо всем кто голосовал за мою дочу. Результаты голосования ещё не известны, а жюри присудило нам Лауреата 1 степени. Мы счастливы. Особенно мама!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ташенька*, это торговое оборудование
много вариантов, разная высота, могут стоять под разными углами (засчет различных крепежей), есть ножки и разные полки.
удобно.легко. практично. мобильно.
при погрузке носим по 2 штуки
производителей - масса. например http://www.standes.ru/category/krych...10385986423911

----------


## Zabanka

> Прописаны ли услуги ведущих и звукооператоров и оплата этих услуг в коллективном трудовом договоре. Если да, то как это сформулировано?


как нам сказали сверху...если у вас нет официальной кухни, то и запрещено проводить свадьбы и юбилеи. Так что у нас просто сдается в аренду помещение зала. А ведущий и звукоча берут по обычному тарифу города, кого хотят сами клиенты. За "розетку" денег не берем))

----------

natali_markelova (15.04.2016)

----------


## Ташенька

Спасибо большое за ответ!

----------


## sa-sha76

Всем привет!
у меня вопрос -кто проводит акции флешмоб -какие действия  нужны,  чтобы ПРИ СБОРЕ ЛЮДЕЙ  В НУЖНЫЙ ДЕНЬ, скоординировать быстро и правильно толпу?
приглашения разнесли .объявления  готовы-суть песенный флешмоб(одна песня) 
-какие  Ц.У мы должны  дать для организации а не для беспорядка
..нужно ли репетировать накануне?
я сама считаю что нет ,небольшая репетиция  в этот же день за полчаса до начала акции этого должно хватить.
очень важно услышать советы.
спасибо заранее!

----------


## Елена Ильина

> я сама считаю что нет ,небольшая репетиция в этот же день за полчаса до начала акции этого должно хватить.


Смотря какой сложности флешмоб. Если хорошая хореография, то полчаса будет мало, а если два притопа и прихлоп, то можно и сразу. А вообще флешмоб, это хорошо отрепетированное массовое действо.

----------

sa-sha76 (15.04.2016)

----------


## Елена Ильина

Причём есть флешмоб, а есть флешдэнс - разновидность флешмоба, как раз танцевального характера. Но репетировать нужно везде и качественно. Иначе будет толпа, разрозненно двигающаяся.

----------

sa-sha76 (15.04.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

> Причём есть флешмоб, а есть флешдэнс - разновидность флешмоба, как раз танцевального характера. Но репетировать нужно везде и качественно. Иначе будет толпа, разрозненно двигающаяся.


Лена, спасибо за то.что откликнулась, но у нас-




> -суть песенный флешмоб (одна песня)


весь флешмоб -песня,  а конце дети с ленточками-они репетируют отдельно  и у них будет генеральная репетиция..
мне нужен совет  по организации песенного флешмоба...

----------


## Елена Ильина

Нет, это понятно. Но любой флешмоб предполагает репетицию. Даже песенный. Флешмоб - массовое действие, но ОТРЕПЕТИРОВАННОЕ. Иначе эффекта не будет.

----------

sa-sha76 (18.04.2016), Наташкин (17.04.2016)

----------


## Наташкин

> -какие Ц.У мы должны дать для организации а не для беспорядка


Мы делали видео обучающее и отсылали инициативным группам, они учили на местах, а затем были 2 общие репетиции...без этого никак  :Meeting:

----------

sa-sha76 (18.04.2016)

----------


## neznaika

Люди, помогите, устроилась В ДК худ. руком, нужно поставить свою подпись в журнале работы коллектива, где и как я должна расписаться?

----------


## Рамоновна

в специальной графе напротив темы занятия

----------


## neznaika

> в специальной графе напротив темы занятия


Где краткое содержание, но там нет графы?

----------


## Рамоновна

тогда спросите у руководителя-где графа

----------


## Елена Ильина

> строилась В ДК худ. руком, нужно поставить свою подпись в журнале работы коллектива, где и как я должна расписаться?


У нас в журналах есть внизу страницы правой специальная строка "Подпись руководителя" Там худ рук и расписывается.

----------


## VanDerMade

Приветствую вас, коллеги и делюсь радостью. Я отстрелялась с очередным районным фестом - шесть косоклинных сарафанов сшила, к двум номерам новые головные уборы намастрячила, недосыпала, недоедала, за последнюю неделю минус 2,5 кг - йохо!)))
Вчера выступили на юбилейном, десятом фестивале "Мы - славяне!", всех затмили, покорили, восторжили, ну - это, как водится, ага))))........
И главное - получили звание НАРОДНЫХ!!!!
Всё начальство районное, местное, культурное и пр., все мои друзья в РДК знали ещё за три дня до феста, но крепились-держались, интригу сохраняли, блин))).
А мы своё отпели, нам грамоту вручают... и вдруг объявляют...поздравляют.... Вы - первые! Вы - лучшие! Вы - народные! Никто и никогда в нашем районе, даже в советские времена не удостаивался этого звания... А вот "Чемровочка"... и т.п., и т.д......ААААААААААААААААААААААА!

У меня слёзы градом!!! На сцене, пред всем народом, впервые в жизни.
Я, конечно, почти была уверена, что мы достойны, но не знала - когда там в крае наша судьба решится, дадут-не дадут?

Выходили со сцены просто ошалевшие! Такое счастье!

А потом как все ринулись меня целовать, поздравлять, обнимать...после феста банкет в нашу честь, тосты, речи, песни на бис... Районный отдел культуры от радости просто прыгал (им же офигенный плюс), наш сельский глава ходил с улыбкой шире морды, весь цветущий, как будто это его заслуга, а не наши с девчонками каждодневные репетиции, наши денежки на наряды, мои бессонные ночи за швейной машинкой...

Через месяц едем на очередной районный фестиваль, к тому времени должны в крае подготовить документы о присвоении звания и торжественно нам вручить. Обещают мне какую-то денежную премию и презент для коллектива (хоть бы парочку микрофонов хороших нам подарили).
Ура!!!
[img]http://*********ru/9937931m.jpg[/img]

----------

Ivica (09.06.2016), sa-sha76 (31.05.2016), Zabanka (01.06.2016), Алла и Александр (30.05.2016), Варшава (30.05.2016), Зарница (30.05.2016), Леди N (30.05.2016), ЛЕРУНЧИК (01.11.2016), Натник (30.05.2016), Тёка (30.05.2016)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> И главное - получили звание НАРОДНЫХ!!!!


Наташенька! От души поздравляю вас с присвоением звания Народный! Это твоя заслуга! Твой энтузиазм и настойчивость! Дай Бог вам много-много побед в будущем и хороших зрителей.

----------


## Рамоновна

*VanDerMade*, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! МОЛОДЦЫ!!! УРА!!!

----------


## Натник

> И главное - получили звание НАРОДНЫХ!!!!


Ириша, поздравляю!!! Ты это заслужила!!!!! :Ok:  :Tender:  :Victory: 




> Никто и никогда в нашем районе, даже в советские времена не удостаивался этого звания..


неужели у вас в районе больше нет народных или образцовых коллективов??? Ну ладно по селам, а районный ДК?? :Blink: у нас,у районного ДК 5 народных коллективов. 




> Только мне, как фанату языка, сразу бросились в глаза ошибки переносов на первой странице - надо "учреж-дений", "российс-кого", "театраль-ного". (мелкий курсив редакторской колонки не смогла прочесть). В каком редакторе ты делала набор?


эт не я, это программа так переносит...я просто в сети скачала один образец газеты в PDF, и уже на его основе переделывала под себя в программе-редакторе pdf файлов, а она не всемогуча)) в общем, для небольшой коррекции ее можно мспользовать, а вот для набора собственной печатной продукции нужна другая программа, вполне может подойти и Публишер от Оффиса, если кто им хорошо владеет. :Yes4:

----------


## VanDerMade

> Наташенька! От души поздравляю вас с присвоением звания Народный! Это твоя заслуга! Твой энтузиазм и настойчивость! Дай Бог вам много-много побед в будущем и хороших зрителей.


Аллочка, меня зовут ИРИНА!
Я понимаю, что Наташа Шульга у нас на форуме - это просто звезда культуры! Она такие вещи творит - это пипец! Это достойно подражания! Я, как молодой культработник, равняюсь на неё, всегда слежу с замиранием сердца за успехами и каждым словом.
Я всего четыре года официально служу на поприще культуры, но уже 27 лет нахожусь на сцене и весь свой опыт вкладываю в малых и старых)))). И в пионеров и в пенсионеров))).
Звание Народных - большая награда для меня - ведь это моё детище, которое я 14 лет назад собрала и обучила, правда потом покинула на несколько лет - оставила на произвол местных культработников (сама уехала зажигать в столице).
А вернувшись, вновь занялась продвижением коллектива, достигнув немалых успехов. Я счастлива!

----------

sa-sha76 (31.05.2016)

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...неужели у вас в районе больше нет народных или образцовых коллективов??? Ну ладно по селам, а районный ДК??у нас,у районного ДК 5 народных коллективов. ...


Прикинь, нет и не было до меня ни народных, ни образцовых, ни заслуженных... Мы - первые!

----------

sa-sha76 (31.05.2016), Натник (30.05.2016)

----------


## VanDerMade

> у меня по русскому 4....


Натуль, у меня вообще почему-то в аттестате по русскому "тройка" стоит (юношеский отвязный максимализм, а ля: "секс-наркотики-рок-н-ролл" сделали своё чёрное дело, гыыы))), но я свой язык знаю на пять с плюсом, читаю с трёх лет, любого педагога заткну за пояс, чессслово!

----------

Натник (30.05.2016)

----------


## Натник

> Аллочка, меня зовут ИРИНА!


Ирин, Алла просто наверное ошиблась))



> Я понимаю, что Наташа Шульга у нас на форуме - это просто звезда культуры!


тьфу на тебя! :Girl Blum2: ты что такое говоришь, какая я звезда??? :Taunt: 




> но я свой язык знаю на пять с плюсом, читаю с трёх лет, любого педагога заткну за пояс, чессслово!


верю :Yes4:

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, я к вам с вопросом...
У нас в районной дорожной карте есть такой показатель - Увеличение количества предоставляемых дополнительных услуг учреждениями культуры (по отношению к 2013 г.). По Уставу у нас одна услуга, есть две платные с тарифами...*Подскажите, какие еще услуги может оказывать ДК??* 
Как то мне Оля Усольцева в приватной беседе рассказала, что у них в области на районные праздники Отдел культуры или РДК просит 2-3 концертных номера, и за это на спецсчет сельского ДК они перечисляют установленную (наверное тарифами) сумму. *Как у вас  складываются отношения между сельскими ДК (филиалами) и РДК или Отделом культуры в подготовке районных праздников???* не знаю, понятно ли объяснила, что я хочу узнать... :Smile3: 

У нас район далеко дотационный, естественно наши в станут в позу, платить не будут, но...чужим приезжим артистам они то платят...

----------


## Скибыч

> Как у вас складываются отношения между сельскими ДК (филиалами) и РДК или Отделом культуры в подготовке районных праздников???


Полюбовно))) Нужны номера - звонят. Дают транспорт - едем. Если нам нужны какие-то номера РДК или других ДК - на тех же условиях.

----------


## Натник

> Дают транспорт - едем.


воооот! ключевое слово "дают", а нам приказным порядком...достали, и все за свой счет - на конкурсы, на районные праздники, семинары...везде...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Как у вас складываются отношения между сельскими ДК (филиалами) и РДК или Отделом культуры в подготовке районных праздников???


у нас село приезжает самостоятельно
транспорт организуем только для многочисленных коллективов
отказываются редко - по причине занятости взрослой самодеятельности на работе

----------


## Ivica

> Выходили со сцены просто ошалевшие! Такое счастье!


Ирина, поздравляю от всей души! Ты такая трудяга, и счастье заслуженное! Всё вознаграждается в этой жизни, вы-лучшие! Успехов, новых песен, фестивалей и побед! МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Уважаемые форумчане, преподаватели сольного и хорового пения! 
Обратите внимание на *новую информацию* о детском вокальном конкурсе IN-KU 
"*Песенная карусель 2016*": 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5222147

Напоминаем, приём заявок и видеоматериалов на конкурс - *до 30 июля*!
Всем удачи! Технический координационный совет конкурса IN-KU

----------


## Рамоновна

сегодня была областная проверка. готовились к ней почти 2 месяца. группа из 5 человек колесила по району - смотрели клубы и библиотеки, проверяли документацию. особое внимание уделяли журналам, планам. сценариям. вроде бы все прошло нормально. сказали, что в 10-ку первых войдем.
уфф! можно выдохнуть.... и идти проводить выпускной в 9-х классах.

----------

Наташкин (05.07.2016)

----------


## Леди N

> сегодня была областная проверка. готовились к ней почти 2 месяца. группа из 5 человек колесила по району - смотрели клубы и библиотеки, проверяли документацию. особое внимание уделяли журналам, планам. сценариям. вроде бы все прошло нормально. сказали, что в 10-ку первых войдем.
> уфф! можно выдохнуть.... и идти проводить выпускной в 9-х классах.


 ещё бы - Вы- и не лучшие))) Поздравляю с НАСТУПЛЕНИЕМ ВРЕМЕНИ РАСПАХИВАНИЯ ПЕРЕД ТАЛАНТОМ ДВЕРЕЙ)))

----------

Рамоновна (18.06.2016)

----------


## Ivica

> в 10-ку первых войдем.


По-другому и быть не может! Равнение на лучших! И спасибо за помощь методическую и организационную!

----------

Рамоновна (25.06.2016)

----------


## Елена Белая

Уважаемые форумчане! Я на сайте новичок. И решила сразу тут написать. Не знаю правильно ли, в нужную  тему пишу, если нет то поправите пожалуйста. Меня зовут Елена. Я по образованию хореограф. Около 20 лет стажа. Мне предложили должность директора дома культуры. Я не знаю.... с чего начать?  как быть с коллективом который знаю? В коллективе есть  не которые люди, которые  не рады моему назначению. Я опасаюсь , что могут подвести меня  например с организацией мероприятий и т.д. Прошу вашего совета!  Спасибо!

----------


## Ivica

> Мне предложили должность директора дома культуры. Я не знаю.... с чего начать


Начните с себя!



> Я опасаюсь


А вы не опасайтесь! Если культура это то, без чего вы не можете жить, и новое назначение-шанс для самореализации, тогда это ваша дверь. Открывайте её!



> В коллективе есть не которые люди, которые не рады моему назначению.


Они есть всегда и везде. И в торговле, и в медицине, и в администрации...Только у директора есть возможность сплотить людей и зажечь сердца огнём творчества, а не распрей. Попробуйте! Уйти можно в любую минуту, но верить в свои силы надо всегда! 
Поселяйтесь в нашей беседке, давайте общаться и сообща решать вопросы по мере их поступления. Добро пожаловать!

----------

Алла и Александр (27.06.2016), Елена Белая (27.06.2016), Зарница (05.07.2016), Леди N (27.06.2016), Наташкин (05.07.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Елена Белая*, не бойтесь! ваш плюс - вы знаете коллектив и знаете от кого что ожидать, значит, 30% ошибок не совершите. еще плюс- вы знаете все недостатки в работе вашего учреждения, значит, еще минус 20% ошибок. ну  а уж 50% ошибок постарайтесь сами не совершать - у вас богатый опыт.

из личного опыта - *СОВЕТ*: если хотите радикально изменить правила работы и жизни коллектива - делайте это сразу!!! на втором и третьем году вашего руководства все перемены вызовут недоумение (...два года ее это устраивало, а теперь...). соберите коллектив и огласите свои требования. если "ломать" то сразу- будет легче и вам и людям. а чтобы членам коллектива легче было принять ваши требования, пусть представят, что они уволились и пришли работать в новый коллектив. на это фантазии у культработников хватит.
я в свое время-16 лет назад- решила сначала присмотреться, а потом вводить новые правила...так и не смогла кое-что изменить.

----------

Ivica (03.07.2016), Алла и Александр (27.06.2016), Елена Белая (27.06.2016), Наташкин (05.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Белая

Ivica   и Рамоновна!!! большое вам спасибо за поддержку!!!

----------


## Леди N

*Елена Белая*, 

Готовьтесь к труду и обороне. Раз 20 лет стажа- пора!! Вы же знаете все мечты, желания и чаянья тех, кто работает в вашем учреждении, значит у Вас есть возможность помочь этим мечтам сбыться....Всё в этой жизни решаемо...С людьми будьте аккуратнее... Не спешите, не рубите с плеча... Берегите себя для более важного....Не бойтесь брать паузу и не сразу отвечать... И знайте- у нас самая лучшая= благодарная= самая отдачная профессия в мире))) пробуйте)))))

----------

Ivica (03.07.2016), Варшава (27.06.2016), Елена Белая (01.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Белая

Уважаемые коллеги! в продолжении моей темы ( если интересно) то скажу.. меня не взяли на работу.... Потому что я РОССИЯНКА, имею только вид на жительство Украины .... вот поэтому и не взяли. хотя по законодательству имею право.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Елена Белая*, а сколько лет вы живете на Украине? 20 лет стажа- это украинского?

----------

Елена Белая (01.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Белая

Живу 10 лет на Украине. Так сложилась судьба что здесь осталась, так как не куда возвращаться в России. 10 лет здесь веду хореографию. Где я живу меня окружают хорошие люди. Они простые, короче говоря трудовой класс. Но есть начальство и не только, которое болеет патриотизмом через чур и делают такие выводы по национальности а не по духовному состоянию человека. Я Россиянка и горжусь этим. НО я люблю Украину! И для меня нет национального барьера.Я за то что бы дружили два народа. А получается, что некоторые элементы общества только ссорят народы. Как говорится в присказке: в каждом стаде есть паршивая овца. Но я очень надеюсь, что настанет хорошее время и не будет ссор , а будем культурно расти и обогащаться! Жить культурой!!!! Дружить культурой!!  И  делать совместные проекты, ради подрастающего поколения!!!

----------

Ivica (03.07.2016), Алла и Александр (01.07.2016), вокся (04.07.2016), Леди N (01.07.2016), Наташкин (05.07.2016)

----------


## Ivica

> Но я очень надеюсь, что настанет хорошее время и не будет ссор , а будем культурно расти и обогащаться! Жить культурой!!!! Дружить культурой!! И делать совместные проекты, ради подрастающего поколения!!!


Елена, всё вернётся на круги своя...Хотя, у нас в Крыму, с того же памятного 2014 года никаких радикальных изменений в отношении украинской культуры. Всегда, на день России ставятся в больших и малых городах национальные павильоны, и украинский всегда рядом с русским. В нашем районе есть замечательный коллектив "Веселка", так они как пели замечательные украинские песни, так и поют, как угощали всех гостей варениками, которые лепят и готовят тут же, так и продолжают. И на зимних святках все колядки и щедривки поём на украинском языке. И на концертах-если есть соответствующая тематике украинская песня в хорошем исполнении, всегда ставим в программу. А во вторник вот будем Ураза Байрам отмечать, праздничные мероприятия готовятся по всему полуострову. Моменты в обычной жизни разные возникают, но культура-вне политики. Стараемся!

----------

Zabanka (03.07.2016), Алла и Александр (04.07.2016), Елена Белая (03.07.2016), Леди N (04.07.2016)

----------


## Зарница

Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите, бывают ли у вас ситуации, когда коллективам или отдельным исполнителям приходится платить по ведомости на питание? Если да, то на оновании каких документов это делаете? Я знаю что у спортсменов есть официальные документы, а на нас (худ.сам.) я не нашла. Кто как расплачивается?

----------


## iulianna

Добрый вечер. Я, художественный руководитель городского Дома культуры, обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой, может у Вас есть положение по коллективам с хореографической направленностью и вокальной? Не могли бы поделиться, или подсказать где можно посмотреть. А то нам сказали разработать на каждый коллектив отдельное положение, а как его делать, или хотя бы образец никто не дал и не объяснил. Помогите пожалуйста! За ранее благодарю

----------


## Рамоновна

> Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите, бывают ли у вас ситуации, когда коллективам или отдельным исполнителям приходится платить по ведомости на питание? Если да, то на основании каких документов это делаете? Я знаю что у спортсменов есть официальные документы, а на нас (худ.сам.) я не нашла. Кто как расплачивается?


недавняя проверка все наши ведомости на питание зарубила - это теперь считается доходом, с которого не были уплачены налоги. наложили штраф.
лучше покупать продукты. это пока не запретили.....до следующей проверки?

!!! нарушением также была признана фоторамка для нашей клубницы (вручали на районном празднике грамоту). объяснение - доход, с которого не заплатили налоги.... :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:

----------


## Рамоновна

> может у Вас есть положение по коллективам с хореографической направленностью и вокальной?


в каждой области есть разработанные центром народного творчества такие положения. на их основе и делаете свои - вписываете индивидуальные особенности.


положения *нашей области* здесь:

http://www.vrnfolk.ru/index.php?opti...-35&Itemid=135

http://www.vrnfolk.ru/index.php?opti...-35&Itemid=135

http://www.vrnfolk.ru/index.php?opti...-35&Itemid=135

а в поисковике этих положений - на любой вкус
https://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cli...t=1467827612.1

----------

iulianna (06.07.2016), Алла и Александр (07.07.2016), Варшава (07.07.2016), Елена Белая (09.07.2016)

----------


## iulianna

скажите пожалуйста, а может у кого есть в Домах культуры самоокупаемые студии. Мне, как худ.руку сказал финансовый отдел прописать финансовые условия участия членов формирования. Прописать алгоритм оплаты за участие, введение абонементов на оплату занятий . ПРодумать как и на какой срок можно купить абонемент, условия предъявления абонемента руководителю саммоокупаемого клубного формирования (на первом занятии месяца, полугодя и др...) Я с этим никогда не сталкивалась, да к тому же не компетентна, а мне дали срок в 2 дня все прописать...
У нас платно есть только хореографическая студия и эстрадно-вокальная студия.
помогите пожалуйста

----------


## вокся

> объяснение - доход, с которого не заплатили налоги....


Ира... А как вы отчитываетесь тогда по призам, которые нужны в безумных количествах? Не понимаю...Как вы кормили людей, что это считается доходом?...

----------


## Рамоновна

> А как вы отчитываетесь тогда по призам, которые нужны в безумных количествах?


кубки и призы до 4 тыс.руб не подлежат налогообложению, а вот живые деньги на питание признаются доходом.... 
проверку проводил пенсионный фонд и документ. на который они ссылались - относительно новый, 2012 года (что ли?)

----------


## Зарница

А с суточными тогда как?Может можно как суточными оформить? Ведь, по идеи, иногда худ. сам. задействована целый день (день поселка, 9мая...)Не удобно очень чеками, ведь на самом деле расплачиваешься наличкой, не кому не нужна шоколадка - деньги лучше... Я иногда сумму пропускала как подарки для худ. сам.... - получается это тоже не правильно? Не дай Бог такую проверку!!!!! Ир, там какое наказание - штраф?сколько?
Что то загоняют нас в рамки все больше и больше......(((

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, а у кого то планируется сокращение и закрытие клубов на основании новых стандартов (там где население менее 200 человек?). У меня в такой категории 5 клубов...

----------


## Леди N

> Девочки, а у кого то планируется сокращение и закрытие клубов на основании новых стандартов (там где население менее 200 человек?). У меня в такой категории 5 клубов...


Мы составляли документ о том, что учреждения культуры, которые расположены в нас. пунктах с населением менее 200 чел, обслуживают население ещё и окрестных деревень- в результате - в сумме получались необходимые 500 чел. Пока все клубы работают.)

----------


## Zabanka

> !!! нарушением также была признана фоторамка для нашей клубницы (вручали на районном празднике грамоту). объяснение - доход, с которого не заплатили налоги....


наша бухгалтерия пропускает подарки без дополнительных бумажек до 200 руб. Что свыше 200 мы списывает все паспортные данные и инн, заполняем таблицу и в бухгалтерию отчитываемся.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ир, там какое наказание - штраф?


ждем.. .... 


*Зарница*, *Суточные — Выплаты, являющиеся возмещением расходов, связанных со служебной командировкой дополнительные расходы, связанные с проживанием вне места постоянного жительства (суточные). Статья 168 Трудового кодекса РФ.* 

Ну и какие суточные могут быть, если вы *дома* ночуете? 
А какие суточные для самодеятельности, которая не является сотрудниками?

пока правомерно только приобретение продуктов или договор со столовой. а потом... а потом!!! на продукты запросят сертификаты, а на столовую - лицензию. вот!

----------

Натник (11.07.2016)

----------


## Ivica

> Девочки, а у кого то планируется сокращение и закрытие клубов на основании новых стандартов (там где население менее 200 человек?).


Лена, это официальные стандарты, утверждённые? Их можно где-то посмотреть? Мне добавили такой клуб с расширением зоны обслуживания. В селе сто человек проживает, но клуб подняли на ноги и запустили перед самым возвращением в Россию. Закрывать пока никто не собирается, пытаются наоборот-сохранить. Единственное требование-высшее образование для заведующей. Со мной в группе девушка учиться, у них около 70 человек в селе и клуб в каком-то доме-большая комната. Все дети у неё после школы: и уроки, и ДПИ, и худ.сам. Но на праздники собираются всем селом и счастливы. Ну, как вот закрыть можно?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Лена, это официальные стандарты, утверждённые? Их можно где-то посмотреть? Мне добавили такой клуб с расширением зоны обслуживания. В селе сто человек проживает, но клуб подняли на ноги и запустили перед самым возвращением в Россию. Закрывать пока никто не собирается, пытаются наоборот-сохранить. Единственное требование-высшее образование для заведующей. Со мной в группе девушка учиться, у них около 70 человек в селе и клуб в каком-то доме-большая комната. Все дети у неё после школы: и уроки, и ДПИ, и худ.сам. Но на праздники собираются всем селом и счастливы. Ну, как вот закрыть можно?


да, это новый документ. ссылка на него-в беседке на 3-4 страницы назад

у нас тоже такие клубы имеются. но закрывать их никто не будет. где-то поселения не вытягивают нормативы, где-то-перевыполняют. НО - в общем по району получилось 100% обеспеченности.

----------


## Рамоновна

*"БЕСЕДКА" похудела!!!*




результат похудения - 16 страниц. ничего не удалялось. все- в родных темах. Они поправились!


*НОВЫЕ ТЕМЫ:*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141633

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141629

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141628




засучив рукава, иду в "СКОРУЮ ПОМОЩЬ".....

----------

nezabudka-8s (16.07.2016), sa-sha76 (19.08.2016), Леди N (18.07.2016), Натник (17.07.2016)

----------


## valentinka79

> наша бухгалтерия пропускает подарки без дополнительных бумажек до 200 руб. Что свыше 200 мы списывает все паспортные данные и инн, заполняем таблицу и в бухгалтерию отчитываемся.


У нас всё что выше 50 рублей уже требуют паспортные данные.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Коллеги, скажите пожалуйста у ваших учреждений культуры есть квалификационная группа? Если да, то как она присваивалась, какие нормативные документы использовались?. И еще. Присваивалась ли вашим работникам квалификационная категория? На основании чего? Аттестации? И как она влияет, эта самая категория,  на их зарплату?

----------


## Натник

Люди, вы в курсе? следующий год - год экологии :Smile3: 

http://government.ru/news/24196/

----------

sa-sha76 (06.09.2016), Рамоновна (19.08.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, спасибо. 
Тема создана. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141683

Благодатная тема для работы. Надо думать над новым социокультурным проектом.
кстати.
2013 год был годом охраны окружающей среды, видимо, не доохраняли....

----------

Варшава (19.08.2016), Натник (19.08.2016)

----------


## Натник

*Рамоновна*, Картинка в новой теме - это уже официальный логотип или вы просто для примера взяли? хотя официальная с триколором наверное должна быть..

----------


## Рамоновна

тоже думаю что будет *триколор*. просто по поиску выскочила такая картинка. понравилась

----------


## PETROVICH-15

Добрый день, коллеги! Очень нужна ваша помощь!!! Нужна учебная программа для хора ветеранов от года до пяти лет. Кто-то из вас составлял подобное? Для детских хоров в интернете программ тьма, а для взрослого населения невозможно найти. Если не жалко, поделитесь.

----------


## Леди N

Девочки, дорогие, подскажите, что может делать коляска, ну точнее водители колясок- родители на параде новорожденных.....Грядёт День любимого посёлка))) парад- в 6-й раз!!! Колясок в этом году- 20- УРА)))- (в одной из них двойняшки).... что бы родителям позадавать??? какие задачки- задания? Поделитесь мыслями- креативами))) Спасибо.. :Tender:

----------


## Zabanka

мы просто проводим парад. Где то видела флешмоб. (памяти нет совсем) Посмотрите вот здесь репортаж https://vk.com/video-53959957_456239056 , надеюсь что именно там видела коляски. Кстати советую посмотреть всем))) Пару идеек утащила к себе. Часто смотрю новости этого города Коммунар...я бы хотела там жить))  Несколько ссылок:  День города 2016 https://vk.com/video-53959957_456239056, дефиле причесок https://vk.com/video-53959957_456239058 , пушкинские праздники https://vk.com/video-53959957_456239052 , День города 2015 https://vk.com/video-53959957_171578833

----------

sa-sha76 (15.09.2016), Алла и Александр (15.09.2016), Варшава (16.09.2016), Леди N (15.09.2016)

----------


## Zabanka

еще по коляскам нашла в своей картотеке...посмотрите журнал ЧРГ № 9 2010 г. Кстати....выписываем журнал с 2004 г. , создали свою картотеку (журнальчик). Искать журналы стало удобно))

----------

Леди N (15.09.2016)

----------


## Леди N

> еще по коляскам нашла в своей картотеке...посмотрите журнал ЧРГ № 9 2010 г. Кстати....выписываем журнал с 2004 г. , создали свою картотеку (журнальчик). Искать журналы стало удобно))


Спасибо Вашему пиночку))) Нашла материал по Дню села в ЧРГ № 4/2013))) только всё не про мои коляски..... сегодня всё досочиняю обязательно)).. И огромное спасибо за Коммунар)))

----------


## Натник

> создали свою картотеку (журнальчик). Искать журналы стало удобно))


 расскажите пожалуйста, про вашу картотеку, что это?

----------


## Леди N

Добрый день, и вечер, и ночь)))) Мы с успехом отпраздновали День посёлка))) Ссылка на группу в контакте: https://vk.com/culturadorohovskaya 
На фейсбуке ещё больше фото- группа МБУК ЦДК "Надежда" с/п Дороховское... пока выложили только ПАРАД колясок и ШОУ новобрачных (их было только 2 пары, и, к нашей радости, они оказались большими молодцами)...Сегодня добавлю в соцсети фото зрительного зала (с речевыми облаками в том числе) и фото нашего концерта. В финале мероприятия принимали группу "Аракс", ну и, конечно же, салют- он был великолепен)) :Yahoo:

----------

sa-sha76 (21.09.2016), Zabanka (20.09.2016), Алла и Александр (19.09.2016), Варшава (19.09.2016), Натник (19.09.2016), Рамоновна (20.09.2016), Тёка (20.09.2016), уктур (30.09.2016)

----------


## Zabanka

> ПАРАД колясок


 сколько у вас колясок!!!!!!!!!!!!! У нас на весь город столько нет((( Судя по фото праздник удался!)) А какие испытания были на свадебном шоу? Можно сценарий?

----------


## Леди N

> сколько у вас колясок!!!!!!!!!!!!! У нас на весь город столько нет((( Судя по фото праздник удался!)) А какие испытания были на свадебном шоу? Можно сценарий?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...12#post5257612    это ссылка на парад колясок- разместила в СЦЕНАРИЯХ  в теме "День семьи, любви и верности"......

А теперь о ВАЖНОМ: следующим выложила по Вашей просьбе ШОУ новобрачных- все крутые интересные подводки и трогательно- романтичные точные слова- попадания из сценария ИРИНЫ Окрылённой (я покупала её свадьбу- ЭТО ВЕЛИКИЙ И ООЧЕНЬ ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ).... для того, чтобы выложить эту мою компиляцию авторского материала, спрашивала у Окрылённой разрешения......Вот ссылочка на шоу новобрачных:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5257618

----------

sa-sha76 (22.09.2016), Zabanka (21.09.2016), Алла и Александр (21.09.2016), Тёка (21.09.2016)

----------


## Zabanka

> расскажите пожалуйста, про вашу картотеку, что это?


разбили тетрадь по разделам (НГ, детские развлекательные, взрослые, темаьтческие и т.п.) по подразделам (день села и города, день торговли, день молодежи и т.п.) И вписываем названия с каждого журнала. Надо бы в комп все перенести, но пока нет времени)) Тетрадь у нас старинная...амбарная))) Начали этот журнал вести, когда еще компьютеров в кабинете не было.

----------

Натник (17.10.2016)

----------


## Jazz001

Доброе время суток!Дорогие девочки,руковожу образцовым коллективом эстрадной студией в ДК. Имею высшее профиль.образование.Сейчас в декрете.В этом году отметили 10 лет коллективу,а в следующем должна быть защита.Опять будем собирать бумажки.Мне бы хотелось найти курсы повышения квалификации по профилю именно дистанционно,пока сижу дома.Прошу,подскажите...или хотя бы где их поискать.Спасибо за ранее.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Jazz001*, http://fipkip.ru/pedagogicheskoe-obr...cheskij-profil
но это в системе образования

и вот интересно...

http://impro.kiev.ua/kurs24.html

----------


## Леди N

Мы сегодня показывали новую театральную работу))) Премьера! Это всегда волнительно и ОченЬ волнительно!! ....иии... Случилось главное для нас чудо- единение со зрительным залом))...Заходите взглянуть....https://vk.com/culturadorohovskaya

----------

sa-sha76 (13.12.2016), Zabanka (18.11.2016), Кoshka-мр-р (24.11.2016), Рамоновна (17.11.2016), Таня Л (29.11.2016)

----------


## Zabanka

Судя по фото очень даже интересно))) Хорошее оформление...уютно так))

----------

Леди N (18.11.2016)

----------


## Zabanka

сверху....день рождение партии "Единая Россия",.. у нас есть материал на эту тему? может уже кто-то проводил такое?

----------


## Рамоновна

> СЕГОДНЯ у нас в районе был семинар- встреча с Владиславом Панфиловым!! сказка! Встреча с Легендой! За державу- гордость от того, что есть в культуре родины такие ЛЮДИ))) Кладезь информации, мастерства, народности, искренности, истины от истоков, настроения и веры))) Кислород)))


два года назад испытала такое же - была на его трехдневном семинаре

----------

Леди N (28.11.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Нам обещали к 1 декабря "спустить" рекомендации по дальнейшим шагам. Ждем. Другого не остается.


тоже оччччень хочется такой документ....

----------


## вокся

> тоже оччччень хочется такой документ....


как только, девочки, так сразу... 
 Разъезжались по домам в нокдауне))) Надежда умирает последней... Вдруг сможем подняться до восьми?)))

----------


## вокся

> Вдруг сможем подняться до восьми?)))


по-ходу, не сможем...) 
Нам "спустили" рекомендации. Делается все, конечно, в целях экономии  :Yes4: расходования бюджетных средств. Наш регион самый нищий... Поэтому для нашего региона эти шаги, наверно, единственное спасение, чтоб хоть как-то удержаться на плаву... 
Весь документ выкладывать не буду...Там и про школы, и садики, и пр. Только то что касается нас. 
_"...Учреждения культуры (клубы, музеи, библиотеки и т.д.) на территории одного муниципального образования объединить в одно юридическое лицо          с функционированием отделений на территориях поселений. Штатную численность специалистов культуры определить исходя из расчета  0,5 специалиста на каждый населенный пункт района и плюс норматив на 1000 жителей (район/город с численностью до 12 тыс. населения – 2,75 единиц, район/город с численностью до 40 тыс. населения – 2,0 единицы, район/город           с численностью свыше 40 тыс. населения – до 1,75 единицы)...."_
опять мне сокращать людей. И себя) Из трех директоров останется один. И не факт, что он будет из числа ныне действующих...)
_"... При выполнении вышеуказанных мероприятий не допускать ухудшения уровня доступности и качества предоставляемых муниципальных услуг для населения...."_ Да, конечно же, не допустим! Как же можно?)))

----------


## Натник

> опять мне сокращать людей. И себя) Из трех директоров останется один. И не факт, что он будет из числа ныне действующих...)


м-да..печально...у нас пока на эту тему глухо...единственное, что знаю, что в 18 году мы уйдем в район, и судя по вашим постам, вернемся в отделы культуры, как это было в начале 2000х...а библиотеки уходят с НГ в МЦБ...

----------


## Леди N

> по-ходу, не сможем...) 
> Нам "спустили" рекомендации. Делается все, конечно, в целях экономии расходования бюджетных средств. Наш регион самый нищий... Поэтому для нашего региона эти шаги, наверно, единственное спасение, чтоб хоть как-то удержаться на плаву... 
> Весь документ выкладывать не буду...Там и про школы, и садики, и пр. Только то что касается нас. 
> _"...Учреждения культуры (клубы, музеи, библиотеки и т.д.) на территории одного муниципального образования объединить в одно юридическое лицо          с функционированием отделений на территориях поселений. Штатную численность специалистов культуры определить исходя из расчета  0,5 специалиста на каждый населенный пункт района и плюс норматив на 1000 жителей (район/город с численностью до 12 тыс. населения – 2,75 единиц, район/город с численностью до 40 тыс. населения – 2,0 единицы, район/город           с численностью свыше 40 тыс. населения – до 1,75 единицы)...."_
> опять мне сокращать людей. И себя) Из трех директоров останется один. И не факт, что он будет из числа ныне действующих...)
> _"... При выполнении вышеуказанных мероприятий не допускать ухудшения уровня доступности и качества предоставляемых муниципальных услуг для населения...."_ Да, конечно же, не допустим! Как же можно?)))


М-м-да...((((( Спокойствия Вам, гибкости, единения с начальством и    у д а ч и....

----------


## ksuh

У нас сначала заставили все дома культуры сделать юрлица, печати счета и т.д. но потом передумали и вернули всех в управление культуры сделав одно юрлицо и тоже идут сокращения и уменьшения зарплаты, про обещания президента все напрочь забыли.

----------


## вокся

А называться мы будем МФКЦ))) Многофункциональный культурный центр...

----------


## Рамоновна

> А называться мы будем МФКЦ))) Многофункциональный культурный центр...


подождите-подождите, а что, он у вас будет *строится*?
Минкульт конкурс объявлял, 10 малых городов России победили, и наверное там уже строить начали...


*Примерный состав МФКЦ
*
Театрально-зрелищный комплекс

Универсальный театральный зал до 500 мест (с возможностью трансформации в более камерное площадку по принципу «black box») для проведения театральных постановок и концертно-зрелищных мероприятий, кафе, зона общения и отдыха – зимний сад, детская площадка, которые могли бы обеспечивать максимально широкий спектр услуг в области досуга граждан.

Образовательный комплекс

Лекционные помещения, учебный кинозал, дискуссионные площадки, библиотека, творческие лаборатории (фотоискусство, аудиовизуальное искусство, школа искусств, хореография, развитие региональных брендов, кружки моделирования и т.д.), клубы исторической реконструкции.

Медиа-комплекс

Кинозал для 3D и 4D фильмов с ежедневными сеансами, медиа-кафе, медиа-тренажеры, медиатека, медиа-студии, интерактивные центры трудоустройства.

Выставочный комплекс – галерея

Выставочная зона, как для традиционных, в том числе и передвижных, так и для современных интерактивных, мультимедийных и междисциплинарных выставок, постоянная интерактивная выставка 
о культурном и природном наследии.

Физкультурно-оздоровительный комплекс

Универсальная спортивная площадка, тренажерный зал и фитнесс центр, открытые спортивные площадки на территории МФКЦ.

Мини-гостиница

Мини-отель для размещения приглашенных лекторов, театральных трупп, музыкантов и т.д., ресторан при отеле, обслуживающий постояльцев 
и возможные мероприятия центра (вечера, приемы, презентации).

Суммарная площадь МФКЦ не должна превышать 10 000 кв.м.

Должны быть предусмотрены: возможность разделения проекта на очереди строительства, возможность нового строительства в сочетании 
с реконструкцией, возможность автономной работы разных функций центра. Функциональный состав комплекса не ограничен перечисленными функциями и может быть изменен или дополнен в соответствии с местными условиями и потребностями.


Или у вас не *тот* МФКЦ, а доморощенный?

----------


## вокся

> Или у вас не тот МФКЦ, а доморощенный?


Доморощенный) Как я и писала выше - тупо(простите) объединение в одно юрлицо три учреждения. В МФКЦ будут отделы народного творчества, библиотечного обслуживания, музейного обслуживания. Директора становятся зав.отделами. Кем становятся зав.филиалами в селах - не ясно еще... 
В культуре останутся 2 юрлица: МФКЦ и ДШИ. 
Все реорганизации следует завершить к концу 17-го года.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Доморощенный) Как я и писала выше - тупо(простите) объединение в одно юрлицо три учреждения. В МФКЦ будут отделы народного творчества, библиотечного обслуживания, музейного обслуживания. Директора становятся зав.отделами. Кем становятся зав.филиалами в селах - не ясно еще... 
> В культуре останутся 2 юрлица: МФКЦ и ДШИ. 
> Все реорганизации следует завершить к концу 17-го года.


а цифры в 7 НК те же будут?

----------


## вокся

Об этом нам скажут позднее)
ой... так всё непонятно... так все мутно... Штатное следует делать не по потребностям, а из расчета на тысячу человек зоны обслуживания. Там, где у меня было 3-4 штатные единицы (работающие. реально работающие), останется по 1,25( 
А что делать, например,  с народными коллективами, где должен быть руководитель по штату?... Ответы пока не дают(

----------


## Таня Л

> Минкульт конкурс объявлял, 10 малых городов России победили, и наверное там уже строить начали...


Ирина, а где об этом можно посмотреть? 
Всем привет! Читала последние посты и поняла, что мы в этой ж.... уже третий год варимся. Зовут нас МУК "Централизованная клубная система", в сельских ДК оставили по 0,5 заведующего ДК и 0,5 уборщика помещений, в крупных сельских ДК ещё плюсом 0,5 худрук (это где-то в трех-четырех) и 1.5 руководитель клубного формирования (тоже в трех-четырех), в остальных более менее крупных сельских ДК 1 руководитель клубного формирования плюсом к заведующему и уборщику, сторожей практически нигде не оставили. Всего в нашей "мухе-цокотухе" (МУК "ЦКС") 28 сельских ДК и клуба, а в городе (это просто фантастика) - ТРИ ОТДЕЛА, в которых за здание отвечают завхозы, за творчество - культорганизаторы. Плюс административный корпус - директор, замы, зав.отделами, методисты. Да, спасли численность сельских ДК, развалив всю работу в городе, мы сейчас пашем только на муниципальные мероприятия (коих видимо-невидимо), забывая о внутренних. А ещё дирЕктора ("Императрица всея Руси") нам поставили со стороны, чтобы административкой занималась, занимается всем, не понимая ни в чем! Это самый главный геморрой, как та Маша: "Мишка, а здесь клюёт, а как клюёт? А сейчас клюёт?". Блин, иногда прямо хочется назвать конкретный адрес направления движения! Накипело. Прошу прощения за флуд. Просто всё чаще и чаще просматриваю объявления о вакансих, готова в магазин уйти, сил уже никаких нет. Нам объединение (работникам) ничего хорошего не принесло.
Да, в городе было три  ДК (в крупных микрорайонах), в каждом учреждении - сплоченный и работоспособный коллектив, а сейчас даже коллективом нас сложно назвать (((((

----------

sa-sha76 (13.12.2016), Леди N (13.12.2016)

----------


## Таня Л

> с народными коллективами, где должен быть руководитель по штату?


У нас на народные, в том числе, осталось по 0,5

----------


## Леди N

> Ирина, а где об этом можно посмотреть? 
> Всем привет! Читала последние посты и поняла, что мы в этой ж.... уже третий год варимся. Зовут нас МУК "Централизованная клубная система", в сельских ДК оставили по 0,5 заведующего ДК и 0,5 уборщика помещений, в крупных сельских ДК ещё плюсом 0,5 худрук (это где-то в трех-четырех) и 1.5 руководитель клубного формирования (тоже в трех-четырех), в остальных более менее крупных сельских ДК 1 руководитель клубного формирования плюсом к заведующему и уборщику, сторожей практически нигде не оставили. Всего в нашей "мухе-цокотухе" (МУК "ЦКС") 28 сельских ДК и клуба, а в городе (это просто фантастика) - ТРИ ОТДЕЛА, в которых за здание отвечают завхозы, за творчество - культорганизаторы. Плюс административный корпус - директор, замы, зав.отделами, методисты. Да, спасли численность сельских ДК, развалив всю работу в городе, мы сейчас пашем только на муниципальные мероприятия (коих видимо-невидимо), забывая о внутренних. А ещё дирЕктора ("Императрица всея Руси") нам поставили со стороны, чтобы административкой занималась, занимается всем, не понимая ни в чем! Это самый главный геморрой, как та Маша: "Мишка, а здесь клюёт, а как клюёт? А сейчас клюёт?". Блин, иногда прямо хочется назвать конкретный адрес направления движения! Накипело. Прошу прощения за флуд. Просто всё чаще и чаще просматриваю объявления о вакансих, готова в магазин уйти, сил уже никаких нет. Нам объединение (работникам) ничего хорошего не принесло.
> Да, в городе было три  ДК (в крупных микрорайонах), в каждом учреждении - сплоченный и работоспособный коллектив, а сейчас даже коллективом нас сложно назвать (((((


держитесь! не забывайте про время. которое в нужном направлении всё повернёт... там хорошо, где мы- поговорка насущная...у Вас - призвание...Культура в Вас нуждается......... :Vishenka 28:

----------

Варшава (13.12.2016), Таня Л (14.12.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ирина, а где об этом можно посмотреть?


на сайте Минкульта- по поиску целая страница документов

----------

Таня Л (14.12.2016)

----------


## Натник

*Рамоновна*, Ирина Викторовна, у вас  на сайте баннер  появляется портала Культура.РФ. вы его сами как то прикрутили?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, да вот заставили виджет создать.... На ЕИПСКе. А вы там размещаете свои события? У нас просто жесть какая-то - как спрашивают. 
Но виджет получился какой-то кривой - если *Я* на него жму, попадаю на страницу *регистрации* ЕИПСК  А длжна попадать на страницу с описанием мероприятия...Написала в службу поддержки. Ответили. В силу компьютерной неграмотности так и не смогла исправить. А *вы*, нажимая на него, куда попадаете?

вот что написали про то как исправить

*Здравствуйте! Видимо, при создании виджетов, в полях «URL анонса» (виджет «Анонс события») и «URL баннера» (виджет «Баннер Культура.рф») Вы указали ссылки на Ваше событие в системе. Вам нужно отредактировать Ваши виджеты и указать ссылки на Ваше событие например на «Культура.рф» (виджет «Анонс события») и на Ваше учреждение на внешних источниках (виджет «Баннер Культура.рф»).*

????????????????????

ВСЕ!!! заработало!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> На ЕИПСКе. А вы там размещаете свои события? У нас просто жесть какая-то - как спрашивают.


У нас тоже спрашивают. Правда это, сначала, были статьи. Теперь с ними немного посложней, но думаю наладится со временем. А вот с размещением событий у меня как-то, сразу не заладилось. И, честно сказать, не могу понять зачем мне, сельскому Дому культуры, размещать сообщения о проведении своих мероприятий. Интересно, кому это еще, кроме нас, будет интересно?

----------

Варшава (14.12.2016), Леди N (14.12.2016), Натник (14.12.2016)

----------


## Натник

> Интересно, кому это еще, кроме нас, будет интересно?


 Аналогично :Grin:

----------

Алла и Александр (14.12.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

> зачем мне, сельскому Дому культуры, размещать сообщения о проведении своих мероприятий.


да наше население тоже вряд ли на КУЛЬТУРУ РФ заходит. Тем более- там поиск многоходовый и неудобный.
*выбрать регион=выбрать дату= обозначить радиус в километрах = найти среди мероприятий то, которое будет в твоем поселке.*
А если ты живешь на юге нашей области, то радиус будет 500км, вот и читай все в этом радиусе, т.е. события всей области.......

А проще - в один клик зайти на наш сайт и прочитать анонс.

----------


## Zabanka

Здравствуйте всем))) Девоньки очень прошу вас всех помочь...хотим конкурс выиграть))) Проголосуйте пожалуйста за моих Деда Мороза и Снегурочку - Кирилла Севостьянова и Алену Бобловскую на сайте Управления культуры Челяб. области. http://kultura174.ru/htmlpages/Show/conkurs

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Проголосуйте пожалуйста за моих Деда Мороза и Снегурочку


+1 Победы Вам. А мы поможем. :Smile3:

----------

Zabanka (20.12.2016)

----------


## Таня Л

> Проголосуйте пожалуйста за моих Деда Мороза и Снегурочку - Кирилла Севостьянова и Алену Бобловскую на сайте Управления культуры Челяб. области.


На 70 голосов опережают Багина. Удачи ребятам!

----------

Zabanka (20.12.2016)

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! Помогите нашей солистке хореографического ансамбля стать героиней календаря. Конкурс проводит наша районная газета. Для этого нужно перейти по ссылке и нажать "класс" за Елизавету Шматько. Надеюсь на вашу помощь! Конкурс на сайте "Одноклассники" 

https://ok.ru/profile/563805713239/s...66308046282839

----------


## Рамоновна

Ура-а-а-а!!! у меня завтра - первый выходной с 24 декабря.
Можно сказать, что уже отстрелялась - остался один концерт, 13 января.

А как вы, коллеги, пережили Новогодие?

----------

Леди N (06.01.2017), Натник (07.01.2017)

----------


## Zabanka

Один выходной был)))) 2 января))) Начали с 22 декабря. Похвалюсь....наши Снегурочка заняла второе место в области, приз зрительских симпатий Дед Мороз и Снегурочка Южного Урала, первое место в районном конкурсе Дедов Морозов и Гран-при))) 7 января еще один вечер и концерт "Старый Новый год")))) И тоже будем неделю отдыхать)))

----------

sa-sha76 (14.01.2017), Леди N (06.01.2017), Натник (07.01.2017), Рамоновна (06.01.2017), Скибыч (07.01.2017)

----------


## Zabanka

> На ЕИПСКе. А вы там размещаете свои события?


А мне там понравилось))))) За вечер прочитала все рекомендации, научилась размещать события, уже сделала рассылку по почте. Была у нас небольшая база е-майл адресов, сейчас постоянно будем делать рассылки)) Девочки, советую всем)))) Некоторые уже отзвонились, сказали, что были приятно удивлены такой рассылке.

----------


## PETROVICH-15

> Про автономку ничего не знаю, а вот документы поищите на сайте министерства культуры
> ,


Спасибо за ответ. Все посмотрели и кое что нашли. Мне просто очень хочется пообщаться с руководителями, кто работает в автономном культурном учреждении. Узнать плюсы и минусы, возможные риски и подводные камни. Кто ответит, буду очень благодарна)))

----------


## Бирюза

ЗДЕСЬ В РАЗДЕЛЕ "ДОКУМЕНТАЦИЯ И ПЛАНИРОВАНИЕ" есть подраздел *Автономные учреждения культуры*

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, положением детского клуба по интересам экологической направленности, ну если у кого такой есть... :Blush2:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, положением детского клуба по интересам экологической направленности, ну если у кого такой есть...


Наташа, вот что нашла у себя. 

Положение
о  семейном  экологическом  клубе _____________


Организатор клуба:
Эколого - семейный клуб создан на базе Дома культуры_____________

Цель клуба:
- Организация эколого-познавательного семейного досуга на природе;
- Решение конкретных экологических проблем в своем населенном пункте;
- Активизация творческого потенциала семей в решении экологических проблем;
- Гармонизация семейных отношений.

Членство в клубе:
Членами клуба может стать любая семья, члены которой любят природу и активно участвуют в работе клуба.

Права и обязанности:

Члены клуба имеют право:
- принимать участие во всех проводимых мероприятиях;
- быть членами других экологических объединений.

Члены клуба обязаны:
- посещать занятия клуба, участвовать в подготовке и проведении мероприятий;
- участвовать в практической работе по охране природы.

Порядок работы клуба:
Работа клуба осуществляется в течение всего года в виде регулярных занятий (1 раз в месяц) по следующим направлениям:
- культурно -досуговое ( организация семейного досуга, организация походов, экскурсий);
-образовательно - просветительское (конкурсы, выставки, познавательные программы);
- эколого - познавательное (организация эколого-познавательного семейного досуга на природе);
- спортивно - оздоровительное (семейный экологический туризм);
Совет клуба
Совет клуба состоит из трех человек:
1.
2.
3.
Совет разрабатывает и утверждает план работы клуба, привлекает для участия в работе клуба других специалистов

Актив клуба:
- оказывает помощь руководителю занятий в их подготовке и проведению;
- принимает участие в разработке планов работы клуба;
- вовлекает в члены клуба новых участников.

Участники клуба:
Семьи, проживающие в селе_______________________________________

----------

Варшава (18.01.2017), Натник (18.01.2017)

----------


## Зарница

Коллеги, поделитесь опытом: проводим Рождественский марафон. В фойе надо что то организовать, что бы получить по максимуму денег. Выставка распродажа отпадает - она каждый год, а в этом году "просят" что то новенькое. В голову ничего не лезет. Ну ни копилку же ставить.... Подскажите, какие формы вы используете.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Зарница*, проведите акцию БЕЛЫЙ ЦВЕТОК

Благотворительная акция «Белый цветок» — это возрождение и продолжение традиций благотворительности, существовавших в России до революции.
Исходя из содержания, акция преследует сразу несколько целей. Прежде всего она дает возможность собрать средства для оказания всесторонней медико-социальной поддержки детям с тяжелыми и неизлечимыми заболеваниями. Привлечь внимание общества и государства к проблемам этих детей — важнейшая задача акции. 

Не менее важная ее цель — донести до людей мысль о том, что каждый человек, вне зависимости от возраста и материального положения, может помочь ближнему, которому в этот момент больно, одиноко и тяжело. Здоровый ребенок может сделать бумажный цветок и тем самым подарить больному ребенку надежду. Белый цвет всегда считался символом чистоты, надежды и обновления

----------

Zabanka (20.01.2017), Варшава (19.01.2017), Зарница (27.02.2017), Леди N (19.01.2017)

----------


## Яблоня

> Поздравляю всех с новосельем!!! Спасибо Ирина Викторовна за новую беседку!!!


Добрый день ! Рада открытию, и я тоже новичок ) Будем дружить ! )

----------

Леди N (21.01.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Яблоня*, рады пополнению!

----------


## Рамоновна

коллеги, я одна три дня не могла попасть на форум, или это была всемирная проблема?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> коллеги, я одна три дня не могла попасть на форум


Ира, ты была не одинока.  Увы... Как-то было тревожно от этого, как-будто в собственный дом войти не можешь. Слава Богу -  двери снова открыты.

----------

Варшава (26.01.2017)

----------


## Леди N

В ответ на моё письмо тревожности, Марина Админовна написала, что на форуме были экстренные работы.

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ! зДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, ДОРОГИЕ!! НЕ ТЕРЯЙТЕСЬ!!!))

----------

Алла и Александр (26.01.2017)

----------


## О.Е.

> ЗДЕСЬ В РАЗДЕЛЕ "ДОКУМЕНТАЦИЯ И ПЛАНИРОВАНИЕ" есть подраздел *Автономные учреждения культуры*


А как туда попасть...Не пускает(((

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги! Сегодня на семинаре краем уха услышала "да-а-а, теперь придется вводить платные кружки, теперь *норма на 1 ставку - 24 человека* (в смысле членов клубных формирований) Я спросила: а где это такой документ? А мне - да на сайте Минкульта, в декабре вышел. дальше спрашивать и уточнять возможности не было. Порыскала по сайту - правда, не глубоко. не нашла.... 
КТО ЭТО ВИДЕЛ?
ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> а ещё нам грядёт проверка по линии Ростехнадзора


перед Новым годом были у меня. готовилась 2 недели. но все нормально прошло. если надо-помогу советами.

----------

Варшава (13.02.2017), Леди N (12.02.2017)

----------


## Леди N

> перед Новым годом были у меня. готовилась 2 недели. но все нормально прошло. если надо-помогу советами.


Буду признательна очень))

----------


## Леди N

> Буду признательна очень))


Ирина Викторовна, мне очень нужны советы перед проверкой Роспотребнадзора. Где можно с Вами пообщаться? Здесь в теме, на электронку ...? Спасибо и с уважением...)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ирина Викторовна, мне очень нужны советы перед проверкой Роспотребнадзора. Где можно с Вами пообщаться? Здесь в теме, на электронку ...? Спасибо и с уважением...)


на электронку. можно сегодня. с утра отвечу-пришлю документы

----------


## iulianna

Добрый день. Может кто подскажет.... у нас 4 марта 100-лет белорусской милиции, поручили мне написать сценарий. Будет торжественная совместно с концертом на 2 часа. Я уже со своих коллективов кое-какие номера собрала, а дальше ступор. даже и незнаю, что и писать. Награждающих, и что касается по торжественной части, мне должны предоставить заказчик. Может вы поможете с составлением самого сценария? буду вам очень благодарна

----------


## Barguzenok

Нашла у себя видео-материал по 9 мая. Может кого вдохновит http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5342527
Ну и в целом из темы возможно что-то пригодится...

----------

Ivica (27.02.2017), Zabanka (27.02.2017), Варшава (26.02.2017), Рамоновна (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ингуша

Девочки и мальчики,всем добрый день!Сегодня поступил странный приказ. В связи с сокращением культработников (Украина),мы должны написать типа заявление,отчет,не знаю,как назвать ,и в нем написать ,какие должности необходимо оставить,аргументировать почему именно эта должность в ДК должна сохранить свое существование,ее ценность ,так сказать,убедить,что она важна.Может кто то писал уже что то подобное?У вас пошла такая волна?Мы поселок городского типа,у нас районным Дом культуры.Буду очень благодарна за помощь!Народ в шоке,в страхе,паника...Капец...

----------


## Рамоновна

По просьбам новичков, не имеющих доступа к некоторым темам:

Видеофильм для детей на экологическую тематику (по материалам Инета- ролики, мультфильмы)- 1ч 06 мин
первый на странице
https://klubramon.jimdo.com/методиче...ологии/

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (27.03.2017), Ivica (29.03.2017), ksuh (01.04.2017), Zabanka (03.04.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
ПОСТАНОВЛЕНИЕ
от 16 ноября 2016 г. N 1204
ОБ УТВЕРЖДЕНИИ ПРАВИЛ
ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ЦЕНТРОМ ОЦЕНКИ КВАЛИФИКАЦИЙ НЕЗАВИСИМОЙ ОЦЕНКИ
КВАЛИФИКАЦИИ В ФОРМЕ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОГО ЭКЗАМЕНА
В соответствии с частью 1 статьи 4 Федерального закона "О независимой оценке квалификации" Правительство Российской Федерации постановляет:
1. Утвердить прилагаемые Правила проведения центром оценки квалификаций независимой оценки квалификации в форме профессионального экзамена.
2. Министерству труда и социальной защиты Российской Федерации давать разъяснения по вопросам применения Правил проведения центром оценки квалификаций независимой оценки квалификации в форме профессионального экзамена, утвержденных настоящим постановлением.
3. Настоящее постановление вступает в силу с 1 января 2017 г.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
> ПОСТАНОВЛЕНИЕ
> от 16 ноября 2016 г. N 1204
> ОБ УТВЕРЖДЕНИИ ПРАВИЛ
> ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ЦЕНТРОМ ОЦЕНКИ КВАЛИФИКАЦИЙ НЕЗАВИСИМОЙ ОЦЕНКИ
> КВАЛИФИКАЦИИ В ФОРМЕ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОГО ЭКЗАМЕНА


С сайта электронного журнала "Справочник руководителя учреждения культуры"

В январе 2017 года вступил в силу новых Федеральный закон – «О независимой оценке квалификации, Правительством РФ в постановлении № 1204 от 16.11.2016 года уже подготовлены правила, по которым будет проходить оценка знаний сотрудников в форме профессионального экзамена.

 В свете новых положений закона, в субъектах РФ уже происходит формирование перечней центров оценки квалификации сотрудников, в которые входят крупные предприятия и организации, профессиональные сообщества и группы.

 Специальные центры оценки квалификации будут проводить экзамены для сотрудников учреждений культуры с целью определения соответствия их квалификации тем требованиям, которые изложены в профессиональных стандартах и других нормативных актах. 

Проведение экзамена может быть инициировано учреждением культуры или самим соискателем. В первом случае расходы на организацию экзамена несет работодатель, во втором – сам соискатель лично или с привлечением средств других организаций или физических лиц.

 Для того, чтобы сотрудники организации могли пройти профессиональный экзамен, учреждение культуры должно заключить договор с центром оценки квалификации.

В итоге, когда экзамен успешно пройден, соискатель получает на руки заключение о прохождении профессионального экзамена или свидетельство о квалификации установленной форме. Также центр оценки вносит сведения о пройденной оценке в специальный реестр.
Источник: http://www.cultmanager.ru/article/73..._readers_11883

----------


## Barguzenok

Анимированые фоны для вокалистов
Волшебная страна https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DJix/95TU43wY6
Леди мода https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fqeu/KAMRXB99i
Это моя семья https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hpsr/xMMbMsWZa
Три желания 4:3 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hjhw/9ny8SnnfR
Три желания 16:9 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CRzY/NgQkg8gvx
Мы маленькие звёзды https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Zky/vKUU4P9Av
Алые паруса 4:3 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4g4z/ntZ9NNRa7
Алые паруса 16:9 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JdUo/7imEWzkYB
Если нужно что-то специфическое - обращайтесь! Моя темка в подписи. Анимация героев, анимированые фоны и прочие видео-ролики и слайд-шоу...

----------

Zabanka (03.04.2017), вокся (30.03.2017), Рамоновна (30.03.2017)

----------


## Натник

> Если нужно что-то специфическое - обращайтесь! Моя темка в подписи. Анимация героев, анимированые фоны и прочие видео-ролики и слайд-шоу...


Спасибо за фоны! Но только уж если вы и выкладываете в сеть, то пожалуйста, переконвертируйте их, или сразу выводите с такими настройками, чтобы они меньше весили...ну нереально скачать тем, у кого лимитированный или слабый инет, таких как я например.  :Tu:   каждый ваш ролик весит по гб...

----------


## Barguzenok

*Натник*,  это да. Просто, когда делала, то не планировала выкладывать. Да и проблем с инетом нет. А так как чужая голова не болит, то и не возникает мыслей о весе. Если Вам нужно что-то конкретное -  говорите. Сделаю. Загружу в меньшем размере.

----------


## iulianna

Добрый вечер. Обращаюсь к Вам за помощью. Нужно провести концертную программу в Ледовом Дворце , посвящённую к Всемирному Дню здоровья. Программа на полчаса. Может, у кого есть, что? А то, я искала в нете, ничего подходящего не нашла

----------

